# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits >  Des lus prparent un projet de loi rendant obligatoire la publication des algorithmes locaux de Parcoursup

## Stphane le calme

*Admission Post Bac : le ministre de lducation nationale est pri de communiquer le code source, * 
*de l'algorithme qui oriente les lycens*

*Mise  jour du 19 / 10 / 2016 : lducation nationale envoie une partie de l'algorithme admission post-bac ... au format papier*

Rclam depuis le dbut de lanne par lassociation Droits des Lycens, le code source APB (Admission Post-Bac), lalgorithme qui rpartit les lycens qui viennent dobtenir leur bac dans les universits, a enfin t mis  disposition du public, mme si le code source nest que partiel : seule la partie qui couvre la  gnration automatique de classements alatoires en production, pour les formations non slectives  a t envoy.

Aprs 7 mois dattentes, lducation nationale lui a fait parvenir les codes sources  par La Poste et au format papier. Lassociation a demand de laide aux professionnels en informatique pour laider  en comprendre les mcanismes.  ce propos, un scan des documents qui lui ont t transmis est disponible sur GitHub. Les professionnels qui souhaitent y participer peuvent le faire via un formulaire sur le site. 


 ::fleche::  apporter sa contribution  l'association (formulaire  remplir sur le site)

Source : GitHub


Fin 2014, l'conomiste Thomas Piketty a tent davoir accs au code source du logiciel simulant le calcul de limpt sur les revenus des personnes physiques dans loptique de le rutiliser pour ses travaux universitaires sur la justice du systme fiscal franais. Une demande  laquelle sest fermement oppose la direction gnrale des finances publiques (DGFIP). 

Suite  ce refus, il sest saisi de la CADA (Commission daccs aux documents administratifs) pour avoir son avis. Dans sa rponse  la question au dbut 2015, la commission a avanc quen vertu de larticle 10 relatif  la rutilisation des informations publiques, et  moins que des tiers  ladministration dtiennent des droits de proprit intellectuelle sur ce code, le code source peut tre communiqu au mme titre que les autres documents administratifs.

Aussi, dans le cadre du projet de loi rpublique numrique, en commission mixte paritaire (CMP) le 29 juin dernier, lamendement du rapporteur Philippe Belot qui vise  considrer le code source utilis par une entit publique comme revtant le caractre de document administratif a t adopt. Selon cette dcision, les codes source seraient donc par principe communicables au mme titre que les rapports, les circulaires, les statistiques, les dossiers, les tudes, les instructions, les correspondances, les procs-verbaux, etc.

Bien entendu, comme pour les documents administratifs, certains motifs pourraient permettre aux administrations de ne pas se plier  cette exigence, notamment si la divulgation du code source peut, dans le cas despce, porter atteinte   la scurit des systmes d'information des administrations .

En outre, lors de lexamen en sance plnire du projet de loi numrique, les snateurs ont adopt un article 2 modifi par amendement, qui va contraindre ladministration  signaler systmatiquement aux citoyens lorsquils font lobjet dune dcision prise sur la base dun algorithme.

Cest dans ce cadre que la CADA a publi un avis qui informe lassociation Droits des lycens quelle est bien en droit dobtenir du ministre de lducation nationale la communication du code source de lalgorithme APB (Admission post-bac) qui oriente chaque anne plus de 700.000 lycens dans lenseignement suprieur. Lassociation dnonce depuis plusieurs mois  lopacit  du fonctionnement dAPB et estime que la publication de son code source permettrait de lever les doutes sur la faon dont la rpartition des candidats s'opre ainsi que sur la  slection illgale .


Lassociation affirme que  depuis mars 2016, Droits des lycens sintresse de prs  lalgorithme daffectation et donc de slection des bacheliers dans les filires universitaires en tension, estimant inacceptable lopacit dun tel processus et sinterrogeant sur sa lgalit. 

La dcision de la CADA conforte lassociation dans sa volont de transparence,  laquelle le ministre na que trs partiellement rpondu, le code source de lalgorithme restant  ce jour confidentiel. La CADA met en effet   un avis favorable  la communication de lensemble des documents sollicits et prend note de lintention de la ministre de l'ducation nationale, de l'enseignement suprieur et de la recherche de procder prochainement  la communication de ces documents au demandeur. 

Bien que la CADA mentionne lintention du ministre de lducation nationale de communiquer le code source de lalgorithme, faisant peut-tre rfrence  Thierry Mandon, secrtaire dtat charg de lEnseignement suprieur, qui avait promis en dcembre 2015 de rendre publique   lun des secrets dfense les mieux gards : lalgorithme dAPB , Droits des lycens sinquite qu ce jour le ministre nait publi quun simple document rcapitulatif, lacunaire et incomplet, laissant de nombreuses parts dombre sur le fonctionnement de lAdmission Post-Bac. 

Le ministre ayant en sus affirm oralement aux reprsentants de lassociation son refus de communiquer le code source de lalgorithme, Droits des lycens se tient prte  mener les actions ncessaires devant les juridictions administratives pour que les candidats  une formation universitaire soient correctement informs des modalits de slection pratiques par les universits. Par ailleurs, lassociation ritre son intention de saisir trs prochainement la CNIL et le Dfenseur des droits, afin de faire toute la lumire sur les informations rvles par le journal Libration suite aux dcouvertes faites par Droits des lycens. Ces saisines seront effectues une fois les premiers jugements des recours rendus . 

Selon le code de lducation, luniversit franaise est  ouverte  tous les titulaires du baccalaurat . Aussi, une slection officieuse sopre : une rgle de priorit fait passer en premier ceux de lacadmie, puis, sils sont trop nombreux, ceux parmi eux ayant plac la formation en premier vu. En dernier recours intervient un tirage au sort. Les tudiants en rorientation quant  eux vont passer aprs les nouveaux bacheliers.

Toutefois, cette rgle de priorits et ce tirage au sort, oprs par un logiciel qui ntait pas prvu pour cela au dpart, sont   bancals  juridiquement selon matre Jean Merlet-Bonnan, lavocat de Droits des lycens. Dailleurs, trois dcisions rcentes de tribunaux administratifs lui donnent en partie raison. La premire, intervenue  la fin du mois de juin  Bordeaux, jugeait sans fondement lgal la procdure de tirage au sort. Les deux autres, en juillet  Paris et en septembre  Nantes, faisaient tat dun  doute srieux  quant  la lgalit de refus dinscriptions dtudiants en rorientation.

 Si le ministre ne nous communique pas ce code source, nous pourrons nous appuyer sur cet avis de la CADA pour lobliger  le faire devant un tribunal administratif , a comment le prsident de lassociation, Clment Baillon.


Source : lettre de Droit des lycens (au format PDF), Le Monde (publication de l'avis CADA)

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  La CMP estime que les codes source des logiciels utiliss en administrations publiques sont communicables par principe, d'aprs l'avis de la CADA

----------


## theMonz31

Je pense que ceux qui ont pondu l'algorithme vont commencer  flipper par rapport  l'analyse qui pourra en tre faite  ::):

----------


## captaindidou

```

```

----------


## TheLastShot

> Je pense que ceux qui ont pondu l'algorithme vont commencer  flipper par rapport  l'analyse qui pourra en tre faite


Je ne vois pas pourquoi... Les concepteur de la fonction rand() ont fait un trs bon boulot.

----------


## LapinGarou

Ah la la, vous m'avez fait bien marrer avec vos commentaires. Je les classes dans mes vannes prfres  ::):  si si, j'attends les suivants avec impatience.

Parce que bon au boulot on bosse avec une grosse boite qui fait de la recherche. 
L'algo pondu par leur chercheur (en doctorat) pour dtecter des pics suivant un contexte sur une courbe par ex... c'est un seuil  la noix, sans tenir compte du contexte parce qu'il normalise par le contexte.
Donc si l aussi ils ont des algos pondus par des chercheurs qui manquent d'inspiration... j'ai peur que vous ayez raison.

----------


## koyosama

> Je pense que ceux qui ont pondu l'algorithme vont commencer  flipper par rapport  l'analyse qui pourra en tre faite



Qui te dit que c'est un algorithme ><. C'est ptet en fait le turc mecanique d'amazon derriere  ::P:  .
C'est peut-etre pour cela qu'ils veulent pas montrer le code source.

----------


## Grogro

J'en pense que j'ai bien de la chance d'tre n suffisamment tt et d'avoir chapp  la moulinette APB, qui aurait trs bien pu m'envoyer arbitrairement en psycho dans le 9-3 ou en bio dans le 7-8.

----------


## Saverok

> J'en pense que j'ai bien de la chance d'tre n suffisamment tt et d'avoir chapp  la moulinette APB, qui aurait trs bien pu m'envoyer arbitrairement en psycho dans le 9-3 ou en bio dans le 7-8.


La moulinette APB prend en compte tes choix.
Autrement dit, si tu as demand une formation techniques en math/info/physique, APB va t'affecter uniquement  des formations de ce type.
Par contre, l o tu auras demand  la faire dans un fac prcise car proche de chez toi / la mme que ta copine / renomme / etc., APB pourra t'affecter dans une autre fac  l'autre bout de la France.

----------


## TJ1985

Si ce truc est un vrai projet, ses sources doivent tre supervises. Et si c'est dans un systme  la mode, nous tombons sur git. Quoi de plus simple ensuite de mettre cette archive  disposition ? a nous donnerait non seulement l'algorithme de base, mais aussi les itrations, peut-tre  mettre en parallle avec les changements politiques. C'est pas du big data, mais on doit bien pouvoir se marrer, qu'en dites-vous ?

----------


## vttman

Voici un extrait du code source publi sur letudiant.fr
Taper "Le code source dAPB dvoil illisible" sous Goo*gle

----------


## jopopmk

C'est du PL/SQL Oracle, avec des noms de variables et champs compltements imbitables.
Et videmment, aucune info sur le schma sur lequel a tourne.
a ressemble quand mme vachement  du foutage de gueule.

Aprs il peut y avoir 2-3 choses dans ce code qui me laisse perplexe (rien de mchant).

@TheLastShot : tu m'as fait rire, maintenant y'a quand mme bien du RANDOM dans leur algo  ::lol::

----------


## tbc92

Le code en question est ce qu'il est ...  Ce qui est plus lisible pour le commun des mortels, c'est le cahier des charges.
On trouve par exemple ceci : http://cache.media.enseignementsup-r...ees_586294.pdf

Ce document donne pas mal de choses, A priori, il est prsent comme 'Document expliquant parfaitement l'algorithme'. Mais ce n'est absolument pas le cas.
Il manque beaucoup trop de choses.  Ce document nous dit comment les lycens sont classs pour une filire donne, mais ce n'est qu'un tiers ou la moiti des donnes du problme. 

Le scandale, il n'est pas dans la publication d'un code en PLSQL, il est dans la publication d'un cahier des charges qui est bidon.

----------


## Vulcania

Franchement, c'est une honte... ils ont mme pas suivi ce guide https://github.com/Droogans/unmaintainable-code, franchement ils auraient pu bien mieux pire  ::aie::

----------


## Uther

En effet, envoyer du PL/SQL, sans documentation du schma, au format papier, c'est clairement du foutage de gueule. C'en est mme surprenant qu'ils n'aient pas enlev les commentaires.

----------


## marsupial

Y a-t-il une raison de scurit nationale  ne pas publier l'ensemble du code de l'ducation nationale ?
De la poussire se serait-elle tapie quelque part ?
Parce que ne prsenter que le volant d'une voiture ne la fera pas acheter.

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

Le code est... jouissif. Envoyer a au format papier, si c'est pas du foutage de gueule, je vois pas ce que c'est. Qu'on soit honnte, ils ne sont pas stupides au point de ne pas se rendre compte qu'imprimer et envoyer par la poste leur cote plus cher, leur prend plus de temps, et pollue davantage.

Je me doutait bien qu'on avait des incomptents au ministre, mais des gamins...

----------


## Iradrille

Ils ne parlaient pas de 12k lignes ? Il n'en n'ont fournis que ~400.

Sinon, c'est honteux ils auraient mieux fait de ne rien envoyer et de prtexter un problme de scurit.

----------


## Uther

C'est plus ou moins ce qu'ils avaient fait au dbut, mais on leur a impos de fournir le code. 
Du coup, on dirait bien qu'ils se vengent avec ce magnifique foutage de gueule.

----------


## tbc92

Erreur

----------


## fabrice91

> Le code est... jouissif. Envoyer a au format papier, si c'est pas du foutage de gueule, je vois pas ce que c'est. Qu'on soit honnte, ils ne sont pas stupides au point de ne pas se rendre compte qu'imprimer et envoyer par la poste leur cote plus cher, leur prend plus de temps, et pollue davantage.
> 
> Je me doutait bien qu'on avait des incomptents au ministre, mais des gamins...


Oui mais comme a, c'est plus difficile de faire tourner le code !
Faut tout retaper ou se le faire  l'OCR sans savoir si aucune erreur de transposition ne se sera insre...

----------


## devdu34

Oui enfin, vu le temps qu'ils ont mis  montrer le code, ils ont trs bien pu pondre un code parallle qui n'est pas celui en prod...  De toute faon, ce qu'ils ont donn l est inutilisable, le nom des variables tant si pourri qu'il devient difficile d'imaginer les donnes concrtes qui se trouvent dedans...


Tout cela me rappelle d'"ailleurs le projet Claire (dont le site n'existe mme plus) d'OC, soit disant open-source, pay par nos impts, et dont on a jamais vu une seule ligne de code....

----------


## jopopmk

> Oui mais comme a, c'est plus difficile de faire tourner le code !
> Faut tout retaper ou se le faire  l'OCR sans savoir si aucune erreur de transposition ne se sera insre...


OCR + relecture, le plus gros souci tant que ceux que j'ai utiliss ont une facheuse tendance  faire sauter les underscore.
Maintenant, mme avec un joli PL tu vas rien faire tourner sans le schma.




> Oui enfin, vu le temps qu'ils ont mis  montrer le code, ils ont trs bien pu pondre un code parallle qui n'est pas celui en prod...  De toute faon, ce qu'ils ont donn l est inutilisable, le nom des variables tant si pourri qu'il devient difficile d'imaginer les donnes concrtes qui se trouvent dedans...


On notera d'ailleur que la fonction s'appelle xxx_v1_xxx. Perso j'ai aucun algo qui s'appelle V1 si y'a pas au moins une V2.
Et aussi un petit TODO dans le tas qui rfrence un fichier sql dont on ne connait rien.

----------


## cavo789

Si le code source vous intresse, il est disponible sur http://www.journaldugeek.com/2016/10...s-code-source/

----------


## Luckyluke34

Ce code envoy par la Poste sur papier c'est un grand sourire de faade avec le petit doigt d'honneur qui va bien sous la table  ::lol:: 

Si a peut amener les dveloppeurs de projets du secteur public, internes comme prestas,  se sentir responsables de la qualit de leur code pour viter de se ridiculiser avec ce genre de vieille bouse nausabonde (dsol, je vois pas d'autre mot), c'est tant mieux.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Code de l'algorithme d'admission post-bac : Axelle Lemaire rpond aux critiques,*
*et invite  voir le verre  moiti plein  * 

La secrtaire dtat au numrique et  linnovation, Axelle Lemaire, a essay dendiguer les diatribes suite  la transmission sur format papier dune partie du code source de lABP :  la Loi numrique ntait pas encore promulgue ! La transmission des codes sources est un progrs considrable, mme sil reste des marges .  


Si certains ont soulign un manque de volont de cooprer de la part de ltat, notamment  cause du fait que choisir ce type de format implique de retaper des dizaines de pages de code et de sassurer quaucune erreur de transposition ne sera insre, dautres se sont essays  le dchiffrer (des scans ainsi quun cahier des charges ont t mis sur GitHub par des volontaires et pour les volontaires). 

 Ce document donne pas mal de choses. A priori, il est prsent comme 'Document expliquant parfaitement l'algorithme'. Mais ce n'est absolument pas le cas. Il manque beaucoup trop de choses. Ce document nous dit comment les lycens sont classs pour une filire donne, mais ce n'est qu'un tiers ou la moiti des donnes du problme , a estim un dveloppeur. Pour un autre  envoyer du PL/SQL, sans documentation du schma, au format papier, c'est clairement du foutage de gueule. C'en est mme surprenant qu'ils n'aient pas enlev les commentaires .  

 ceux qui estiment donc quil manque des indications  ce code pour comprendre comment fonctionne lensemble, la secrtaire dtat au numrique a rtorqu quelle voit le verre  moiti plein :  la nouvelle loi exige la lisibilit du code transmis. Oui il faut faire mieux. Mais combien de pays ouvrent leurs codes ?  


Source : Tweet Axelle Lemaire, Tweet Axel Lemaire

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

S'ils avaient vraiment la volont de faire mieux, ils ne s'excuseraient pas en disant que d'autres pays font moins bien. Ils diraient ce qu'ils sont en train de faire pour aider davantage par la suite (fournir davantage de code ou de documentation, permettre de contacter des experts de l'algo pour demander plus de dtails, etc.). Jusque l, je ne vois que des excuses vides de toute motivation  faire mieux. Donc pas de quoi remettre en cause le foutage de gueule.

----------


## TJ1985

En gros, ils rpondent strictement  la demande, formule par des idiots qui ne comprennent rien : Donnez-nous le code source de ce truc. Ils en rajoutent une louche en le passant par crit.
Chacun de nous sait o est sens savoir que ce n'est pas exactement a qui tait espr (!), que c'est totalement inutile en l'absence du cahier des charges et du modle. Mais bon, a fait gagner du temps...

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

> Chacun de nous sait o est sens savoir que ce n'est pas exactement a qui tait espr (!), que c'est totalement inutile en l'absence du cahier des charges et du modle. Mais bon, a fait gagner du temps...


En fait, ce n'est pas qu'une question de bons sens : la demande initiale stipulait dj de vouloir obtenir le code par e-mail ou, au pire, sur un CD. S'ils l'ont envoy au format papier, c'est qu'ils ont voulu l'envoyer au format papier.

----------


## neuneutrinos

Si j'tais mdecin, pour voir si mon patient est en bonne sant, je ne regarderai uniquement sa main.
S'il se plaint que ce n'est pas assez suffisant, je lui dirait qu'il peut s'estimer heureux d'avoir un accs au soin !
S'il continue, je lui sortirai un bon Hakuna Matata avec un verre  moiti plein  :;):  
J'adore cette logique !

----------


## tbc92

Je pense que le lycen 'normal' se pose une seule question :
Je veux faire telle formation ; je sais que pour telle formation, il y a beaucoup de demandes, plus de demandes que de places disponibles.
Je mets bien entendu cette formation en 1er choix.
Quelle stratgie je peux adopter pour augmenter mes chances d'tre accept dans cette formation. Si je mets dans les autres choix des trucs qui sont aussi trs demands, est-ce que j'augmente mes chances d'avoir mon 1er choix.

Une petite FAQ sur le site https://www.admission-postbac.fr/index.php?desc=quoi permettrait de calmer le dbat. A condition bien sr que les rponses soient claires et vraies.

Dans un souci de transparence, ce serait bien aussi de publier diffrentes statistiques :
- X% des lycens ont eu ce qu'ils ont mis en 1er choix, en 2nd choix ... etc 
- Pour tel tablissement, telle filire, il y avait tant de demandes, et les admis se rpartissent de telle faon ... 

Le code en lui-mme n'est pas essentiel, le cahier des charges aurait t beaucoup plus utile.

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

Au contraire. Que le cahier des charges soit bien implment ou pas, au final c'est le rsultat du code qui sera utilis. Donc c'est bien le code qui importe, et non le cahier des charges. Ce dernier peut permettre de comprendre davantage, et de signaler des erreurs dans le code, mais l'accs au code est primordial.

----------


## Marco46

> Au contraire. Que le cahier des charges soit bien implment ou pas, au final c'est le rsultat du code qui sera utilis. Donc c'est bien le code qui importe, et non le cahier des charges.


Ben quand mme si le code n'implmente pas les rgles dcrites par le mtier ... 

Les specs sont indispensables. Le code tout seul ne permet pas de vrifier que l'algo est correctement implment ni qui les tests sont pertinents.

----------


## el_slapper

> Ben quand mme si le code n'implmente pas les rgles dcrites par le mtier ... 
> 
> Les specs sont indispensables. Le code tout seul ne permet pas de vrifier que l'algo est correctement implment ni qui les tests sont pertinents.


Toi, tu n'as jamais eu  refondre une application dont les specs avaient disparu. Depuis des dcnnies(non, ceci n'est pas une exagration, un code crit en 1972, dont la doc a t perdue dans les annes 80, que j'ai refondu en 2008). Moi, on m'a dit : "tiens, a marche comme du papier  musique, mais c'est inmaintenable - refais nous le mme, mais propre et maintenable". La seule spec que j'avais tait le nouveau format de sortie, mais sinon, le gros morceau, "_comment calculer les donnes_", je devais tout refaire  l'identique. Sans specs. J'ai trouv quelques "_merveilles_", et mme un vrai bug, qui trainait depuis des annes, et qui aurait pu faire bobo, un jour.

Le code, c'est la vrit, dans le sens ou c'est a qui tourne rellement. Les tests automatiques  cot, les commentaires, la doc, tout a, ce sont des livrables secondaires permettant - normalement- d'clairer le livrable principal. Mais c'est le livrable principal, le code, qui te dit ultimement ce qui se passe. Au final, pour l'tudiant qui veut comprendre son orientation, le cahier des charges n'est pas pertinent. C'est le code, le code seul, qui dtermine si oui ou non il aura la Sorbonne en mdiation culturelle, ou si il va se retrouver  Saint-Denis  faire de la sociologie des banlieues d'Oslo.

----------


## Marco46

Tu n'as pas compris ce que j'ai voulu dire.




> Toi, tu n'as jamais eu  refondre une application dont les specs avaient disparu.


Je suis jamais tomb sur un donneur d'ordre assez con pour me donner un code vieux de plusieurs dcades comme seul input en effet. Certains on tent, mais discuter est la plupart du temps possible.

Aprs il y a specs et specs. Si tu as le soft sans spec mais un contact accessible qui comprend le besoin mtier c'est tout  fait autre chose. Mais le code tout seul sans autre explication non jamais, et j'ajouterais que c'est tout  fait inacceptable. Jamais je n'accepterai une telle stupidit.




> Au final, pour l'tudiant qui veut comprendre son orientation, le cahier des charges n'est pas pertinent. C'est le code, le code seul, qui dtermine si oui ou non il aura la Sorbonne en mdiation culturelle, ou si il va se retrouver  Saint-Denis  faire de la sociologie des banlieues d'Oslo.


Justement, si on lui dit que les critres pour aller Sorbonne c'est x === 3 && y === 5, a serait bien que dans le code a soit la mme chose.

Je veux dire, admettons que a soit une loi ou une directive de l'ducation nationale ou d'un ministre qui dtermine les critres d'admissions, ce document a obligatoirement t traduite dans une spec permettant l'criture du soft. Et si le soft a t crit sans spec a doit tre prcis que c'est le dveloppeur qui dcide au doigt mouill des critres d'admissions.

Je parle pas de specs techniques, je parle de spec fonctionnelles qui dcrivent les fonctionnalits et les rgles  appliquer.

Je sais bien que beaucoup de projets n'ont pas de specs, mais a ne change rien qu' un moment donn il y a une expression de besoin, qui peut tre orale au pire, et qui est traduite en une spec, qui peut tre un mail ou un bout de nape de resto au pire. Mais ces tapes sont incompressibles, quelles que soient leur qualit.

Et je dis donc que en publiant le code, ils doivent publier les specs qui vont avec, et s'ils n'en ont pas, ils doivent le dire et au minimum dcrire le process qui sert d'input au dveloppeur, sinon c'est les dveloppeurs qui dcident des critres d'admissions ce qui serait hallucinant.

Donc au final, je ritre, avoir le code est une chose, mais a ne sert  rien si tu ne sais pas ce que devrait faire le code.

----------


## Grogro

> Je suis jamais tomb sur un donneur d'ordre assez con pour me donner un code vieux de plusieurs dcades comme seul input en effet. Certains on tent, mais discuter est la plupart du temps possible.


Probablement parce que tu ne fais pas partie du microcosme COBOL. A lire de temps  autre le vcu d'el slapper, je n'ai pas spcialement envie de le connaitre ce petit monde moi non plus.

----------


## el_slapper

> Probablement parce que tu ne fais pas partie du microcosme COBOL. A lire de temps  autre le vcu d'el slapper, je n'ai pas spcialement envie de le connaitre ce petit monde moi non plus.


La seule spcificit du COBOL dans ce cas, c'est son ge canonique. D'ici une vingtaine d'annes, tous vos langages de jeunots seront soumis aux mmes contraintes, pour les mmes raisons.

----------


## TJ1985

Vous me faites bien rigoler les jeunots ! J'ai d maintenir de code COBOL crit par des brontosaures sans aucune formation informatique, ni aucun intrt autre que financier  la chose. Des dizaines de milliers de lignes, sans aucun commentaire, avec des noms de variables type A1, TT... des Goto, des tiquettes genre "Premier", "Deux" etc.
Ca a t la pire priode de ma carrire, mais la plus formative aussi. Et a donne l'occasion de voir ce dont les utilisateurs ont vraiment besoin, pour pouvoir rcrire quelque chose de correct ensuite.
Mais c'tait une priode hroque, qui demandait avant tout du talent et la volont de faire. Aujourd'hui, on vous voit arriver avec vos peaux d'nes toute fraches, fringants et prts  fiche par terre tout ce qui existe. Vous vous mettez  concevoir, dcrire, spcifier,  mais souvent vous rinventez la roue, vous rsolvez glorieusement des problmes qui n'en sont plus depuis des dcennies simplement car vous n'avez que trs peu d'exprience. Et c'est normal !
Mais vitez de monter sur vos grands chevaux et de proclamer urbi et orbi que vous tes les seuls  savoir quoi et comment faire,  coup sr quelqu'un a dj rflchi au problme qui vous occupe et souvent l'a dj rsolu. Et pour certains, vous avez de la chance de pouvoir choisir votre plateforme, mais vitez de proclamer trop fort que jamais vous ne ferez ceci ou cela, vous pourriez un jour avoir l'air d'un c...
Quant  moi, CAPS-11, CP/M, DOS, Windows 95-2000++, VMS, UNIX, OSX, Linux et j'en passe. BASIC, Pascal, C, Modula 2, COBOL, C++, divers scripting, DECForms, ACMS, SQL (RdB, Oracle, Sybase, ...) j'en passe et des meilleurs. Et j'ai mme bricol des trucs WEB HTML -CSS, qui tournent au quotidien depuis dix ans. Et aujourd'hui je joue avec SWIFT et commence SMS/nj pour les concepts qu'il implmente.
Moralit : Je suis un vieux con, mais j'ai aussi beaucoup de recul, alors croyez moi.

----------


## Elepole

[HS] Perso je suis prt a apprendre le COBOL ou tous autre langage d'avant guerre, si j'ai accs a des outil adquat gratuit. Malheureusement, j'ai des contrainte financire, et la ou je m'oriente pour l'instant je vois aucun retour sur investissement.[/HS]

Sinon, pour revenir au sujet, je trouve que c'est un jolie coup d'offuscation de code tous a.

----------


## TJ1985

> [HS] Perso je suis prt a apprendre le COBOL ou tous autre langage d'avant guerre, si j'ai accs a des outil adquat gratuit. Malheureusement, j'ai des contrainte financire, et la ou je m'oriente pour l'instant je vois aucun retour sur investissement.[/HS]
> 
> Sinon, pour revenir au sujet, je trouve que c'est un jolie coup d'offuscation de code tous a.


Non, ne te fais pas mal, COBOL a eut pay mais a paie plus. Et puis, a tache les doigts, quand mme ! 
Et sur le sujet, ils rpondent btement  une question bte, c'est tout. Genre "tu veux du code source ? Tu vas en avoir !" Mais j'tais quand mme sur le cul de voir leur systme de nommage des variables. a, a m'a renvoy recta  ma tendre enfance...
Toutefois a replace le dbat  son vrai niveau. Aujourd'hui n'importe qui parle de "code" sans la moindre ide de ce que c'est ni de ce  quoi a sert, finalement, mme chose pour les algorithmes. 
Je me verrais bien un jour faire livrer un plein carton d'algorithmes  un des journalistes qui en rclament  corps et  cris, genre camra cache...
Et sur le fond, on ne sait toujours pas comment est faite l'attribution, semble-t-il.

----------


## el_slapper

> Vous me faites bien rigoler les jeunots ! J'ai d maintenir de code COBOL crit par des brontosaures sans aucune formation informatique, ni aucun intrt autre que financier  la chose. Des dizaines de milliers de lignes, sans aucun commentaire, avec des noms de variables type A1, TT... des Goto, des tiquettes genre "Premier", "Deux" etc.
> (.../...)


Tiens, tu est pass au mme endroit que moi?  ::D: 

Le pire, c'est qu'une ancienne m'a parl des tiquettes A1-A2 comme une mthode ancienne mais structure et prouve, ayant fait ses preuves. Surtout quand on a le label A121 *avant*  le label A12, puis A123, suivi de A122..... Mais je suis sur que toi aussi tu as vu a.

Non, sur le sujet, je crois qu'effectivement, le code source tant une grande inconnue pour tous les non-professionnels, c'est donc l'objet de grand fantasmes. J'ai tendance  dire qu'on bosse dans le domaine de l'invisible. Invisible parce que pour le non-initi, les arcanes sont inaccessibles. Invisible aussi, parce que mme pour les initis, quand il s'agit de dcouvrir un nouveau code source, a ne se fait pas en claquant des doigts. Et parfois, on est bloqu quand mme.

Donc, en rclamant le code source, les journalistes avaient raison : ils allaient avoir la vrit, ce qui tourne rellement. Mais ils avaient tort aussi, en croyant benoitement qu'il suffisait de lire le texte sacr pour avoir accs  tous les secrets des Dieux, sans effort. Mme avec la spec, ils en auraient bav, je suis sur : un spec est rarement limpide.

----------


## Marco46

> La seule spcificit du COBOL dans ce cas, c'est son ge canonique. D'ici une vingtaine d'annes, tous vos langages de jeunots seront soumis aux mmes contraintes, pour les mmes raisons.


Pas vraiment, il y a aussi l'amateurisme des personnes qui ont crit les premiers codes qui n'a peut-tre que peu volu. 

Depuis quelques annes on a eu les design patterns, le TDD, l'Agile, les pratiques devops, etc .... Qui nous amnent doucement vers une professionnalisation de notre mtier dont l'industrie et en particulier ses dcideurs sont trs immatures pour ne pas dire incomptents.

Tout ca pour dire que si vous pensez que votre exprience est universelle et reproductible pour les nouvelles gnrations vous vous trompez lourdement.

----------


## el_slapper

> Pas vraiment, il y a aussi l'amateurisme des personnes qui ont crit les premiers codes qui n'a peut-tre que peu volu.


Amateurisme, oui. Tout restait  inventer. Maintenant, est-ce que tous les petits jeunes font du code impeccable? Ce 'est pas mon impression.

Quand  "peu volu", je ne suis pas sur de quoi tu parle, mais le code en question, est pass, chaque anne pendant plus de trente ans, entre eu moins un dizaines de mains diffrentes, pour des modifications  tout va.




> Depuis quelques annes on a eu les design patterns, le TDD, l'Agile, les pratiques devops, etc .... Qui nous amnent doucement vers une professionnalisation de notre mtier dont l'industrie et en particulier ses dcideurs sont trs immatures pour ne pas dire incomptents.


Outre la dichotomie programmeur = bon, dcideur = mchant qui me parait sujette  caution(euphmisme), l'ampleur des projets moderne est bien plus grande que les btes chaines comptables avec quelques saisies transactionelles des annes 70. Les outils dont tu parles sont de trs bonnes choses, mais pour moi le problme n'a pas chang. LEs outils permettent de faire plus, alors on fait plus. Et, comme dans le temps, on ne s'arrte qu'aux frontires du supportable. Cette frontire a recul, on est d'accord. Mais elle existe toujours, et tout le monde joue avec.

videmment, les dtails seront diffrents. Mais tu crois qu'une boite qui se fait racheter trois fois en trente ans aura encore de la doc? Du code bton suivant toutes les normes?




> Tout ca pour dire que si vous pensez que votre exprience est universelle et reproductible pour les nouvelles gnrations vous vous trompez lourdement.


Pas telle quelle, videmment. Mais encore une fois, mon propos  ce sujet, c'tait de dire que plus un code est vieux, et plus il est isol par l'histoire de la boite qui tourne autour. Au dbut, il y a des specs, des dessins de chaine ou de base, tout un tas de trucs qui vont avec. Petit  petit, les gens sont muts, les prestataires partent, la boite est rachete, des serveurs sont perdus, les nouveaux ne savent mme pas ou sont les docs, et on se retrouve avec le code. Seulement le code. Et c'est donc lui, et lui seul qui fait foi.

Alors videmment, certains langages presque modernes permettent de faire de la doc  partir du code. C'est bien. C'est d'autant mieux que quand tout le reste  disparu, c'est tout ce qui reste. Et oui, c'est un progrs par rapport aux temps hroiques dont nous parlons. Mais ce PL/SQL n'est pas si vieux, et il n'est pas conu pour tre relu, de toute vidence. Et c'est tout ce qu'on a.

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

> Ben quand mme si le code n'implmente pas les rgles dcrites par le mtier ... 
> 
> Les specs sont indispensables. Le code tout seul ne permet pas de vrifier que l'algo est correctement implment ni qui les tests sont pertinents.


Effectivement, ce que le systme est cens faire est important, car s'il ne le fait pas le systme doit tre modifi. Mais ce discours n'est valable que pour celui qui maintient le code. Ici, on est dans une optique de revue de code (i.e comprendre le code). S'il est effectivement possible de suggrer des amliorations, l'objectif premier ici est l'tude du code dans un but de comprhension, et non son amlioration (c'est le ministre qui en a la charge). C'est pourquoi ce besoin du cahier des charges devient secondaire.

Dans un autre contexte, tu aurais eu raison, mais ce n'est pas le cas ici.

----------


## Marco46

> Amateurisme, oui. Tout restait  inventer. Maintenant, est-ce que tous les petits jeunes font du code impeccable? Ce 'est pas mon impression.


Je parlais des pratiques, elles n'existaient pas il y a 20 ans. 

Est-ce que les jeunes font du code impeccable ? Certainement pas, mais les dveloppeurs expriments n'ont plus aucune excuse de ne pas en faire, il y a tous les outils qu'il faut, toute la littrature ncessaire pour apprendre.




> Quand  "peu volu", je ne suis pas sur de quoi tu parle, mais le code en question, est pass, chaque anne pendant plus de trente ans, entre eu moins un dizaines de mains diffrentes, pour des modifications  tout va.


Je veux dire que quand un dveloppeur reste des dcennies dans le mme environnement technique, il ne progresse pas. Donc un dveloppeur qui faisait du code dgueux il y a 20 ans et qui n'a fait aucun effort pour voluer fera toujours du code dgueux 20 ans plus tard, probablement mme pire. 

L'exprience n'est pas mcaniquement un critre de qualit, c'est une condition.




> Outre la dichotomie programmeur = bon, dcideur = mchant qui me parait sujette  caution(euphmisme),


Je veux dire que la plupart des dcideurs sont dangereux pour leurs propres projets parce qu'ils ne comprennent pas les impacts de leurs dcisions de management parce qu'ils n'ont pas la moindre notion basique de gnie logiciel. Par exemple un manager qui croit pouvoir acclrer la cadence sur un projet en retard en staffant du monde dessus, ou baisser la qualit pour augmenter la vlocit. Ce sont les dcisions d'un incomptent.




> l'ampleur des projets moderne est bien plus grande que les btes chaines comptables avec quelques saisies transactionelles des annes 70. Les outils dont tu parles sont de trs bonnes choses, mais pour moi le problme n'a pas chang. LEs outils permettent de faire plus, alors on fait plus. Et, comme dans le temps, on ne s'arrte qu'aux frontires du supportable. Cette frontire a recul, on est d'accord. Mais elle existe toujours, et tout le monde joue avec.
> 
> videmment, les dtails seront diffrents. Mais tu crois qu'une boite qui se fait racheter trois fois en trente ans aura encore de la doc? Du code bton suivant toutes les normes?


Si  chaque tape les gens font leur travail il n'y a aucun raison de perdre quoi que ce soit.




> Pas telle quelle, videmment. Mais encore une fois, mon propos  ce sujet, c'tait de dire que plus un code est vieux, et plus il est isol par l'histoire de la boite qui tourne autour. Au dbut, il y a des specs, des dessins de chaine ou de base, tout un tas de trucs qui vont avec. Petit  petit, les gens sont muts, les prestataires partent, la boite est rachete, des serveurs sont perdus, les nouveaux ne savent mme pas ou sont les docs, et on se retrouve avec le code. Seulement le code. Et c'est donc lui, et lui seul qui fait foi.


Je m'en fous des raisons.

Un code seul est un code mort.

Comment fais-tu pour savoir que tu n'as pas cr de rgression en l'absence de tests automatis ? Comment sais-tu que le programme fait toujours ce qu'il est cens faire en l'absence de specs ET de tests ?

Se servir du code seul comme base c'est comme faire un 100m haie les yeux bands. C'est stupide et dangereux.

Sinon pour en revenir  nos moutons le ministre de l'ducation nationale n'est pas une entreprise qui a t rachete 3 fois non ?




> Alors videmment, certains langages presque modernes permettent de faire de la doc  partir du code. C'est bien. C'est d'autant mieux que quand tout le reste  disparu, c'est tout ce qui reste. Et oui, c'est un progrs par rapport aux temps hroiques dont nous parlons. Mais ce PL/SQL n'est pas si vieux, et il n'est pas conu pour tre relu, de toute vidence. Et c'est tout ce qu'on a.


Et c'est de la merde. Et a montre le degr d'incurie qui rgne dans la ralisation du SI de l'tat et a fait chier.

----------


## Marco46

> Effectivement, ce que le systme est cens faire est important, car s'il ne le fait pas le systme doit tre modifi. Mais ce discours n'est valable que pour celui qui maintient le code. Ici, on est dans une optique de revue de code (i.e comprendre le code). S'il est effectivement possible de suggrer des amliorations, l'objectif premier ici est l'tude du code dans un but de comprhension, et non son amlioration (c'est le ministre qui en a la charge). C'est pourquoi ce besoin du cahier des charges devient secondaire.
> 
> Dans un autre contexte, tu aurais eu raison, mais ce n'est pas le cas ici.


Comment a revue de code ?

Relire le code sans pouvoir l'excuter a n'a absolument aucun intrt.

Pouvoir l'excuter sans le confronter au besoin mtier rel a n'a aucun intrt (si tu excutes un soft qui ne fait ce qu'il est cens faire quel intrt ?)

L'intrt de l'opendata c'est de permettre au public et aux entrepreneurs de pouvoir btir des services autour.

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

> Comment a revue de code ?
> 
> Relire le code sans pouvoir l'excuter a n'a absolument aucun intrt.
> 
> Pouvoir l'excuter sans le confronter au besoin mtier rel a n'a aucun intrt (si tu excutes un soft qui ne fait ce qu'il est cens faire quel intrt ?)
> 
> L'intrt de l'opendata c'est de permettre au public et aux entrepreneurs de pouvoir btir des services autour.


Encore une fois, ton problme est que tu te focalises sur un type de travail (une perspective, un besoin, une faon de faire) spcifique alors que ce n'est pas le seul possible, et en l'occurrence pas celui qui nous intresse ici.

Certes, pouvoir excuter le code est un atout, mais en rien une ncessit. Ce n'est pas parce qu'on es incapable de le lancer qu'on es incapable de l'analyser. Dire cela c'est mettre au rabais l'expertise humaine. N'oublies pas que le code est crit par un humain. De toute vidence cela ne pourrait pas se faire si le code en lui-mme ne pouvais pas tre compris autrement que par son excution. Par exprience, je n'ai pas besoin d'excuter un code Java pour me rendre compte qu'un code est mal crit et pour y trouver des fautes. Je participe a quelques projets open source et rien que de lire les commits me permet en gnral de dceler des erreurs ou des dfauts qu'on aurait difficilement vu a l'excution (par manque de tests). Quand tu n'a ni tests ni environnement d'excution, et bien tu fais sans, tout simplement. Dans le cadre de la recherche, analyser un code  la main est un requis, car son excution ne raconte pas tout. Et c'est bien un contexte de recherche qu'on vise ici : les demandeurs veulent connatre la formule, et non pas excuter le programme chez eux.

Bref, arrte de penser qu'il n'y a qu'une seule bonne faon de faire ou d'interprter les choses. Tu t'enlves plus d'lments de comprhension que tu ne t'en rajoutes.

----------


## Luckyluke34

> Vous me faites bien rigoler les jeunots ! J'ai d maintenir de code COBOL crit par des brontosaures sans aucune formation informatique, ni aucun intrt autre que financier  la chose. Des dizaines de milliers de lignes, sans aucun commentaire, avec des noms de variables type A1, TT... des Goto, des tiquettes genre "Premier", "Deux" etc.
> Ca a t la pire priode de ma carrire, mais la plus formative aussi. Et a donne l'occasion de voir ce dont les utilisateurs ont vraiment besoin, pour pouvoir rcrire quelque chose de correct ensuite.
> Mais c'tait une priode hroque, qui demandait avant tout du talent et la volont de faire. Aujourd'hui, on vous voit arriver avec vos peaux d'nes toute fraches, fringants et prts  fiche par terre tout ce qui existe.


Bref, continuons  faire faire de la bouse par des gens pas forms en compliquant inutilement la vie de ceux qui vont maintenir le code, parce que "c'est formateur" ?  ::roll::

----------


## Grogro

> La seule spcificit du COBOL dans ce cas, c'est son ge canonique. D'ici une vingtaine d'annes, tous vos langages de jeunots seront soumis aux mmes contraintes, pour les mmes raisons.


Tu penses que nos langages  la mode vivront aussi longtemps que le vnrable COBOL ? Dans 25 ans, on fera toujours du java, du c#, du php ?

Le COBOL a parait immortel ce langage. Il nous enterrera tous.

----------


## Luckyluke34

> Envoy par Marco46
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> Encore une fois, ton problme est que tu te focalises sur un type de travail (une perspective, un besoin, une faon de faire) spcifique alors que ce n'est pas le seul possible, et en l'occurrence pas celui qui nous intresse ici.
> 
> Certes, pouvoir excuter le code est un atout, mais en rien une ncessit. Ce n'est pas parce qu'on es incapable de le lancer qu'on es incapable de l'analyser. Dire cela c'est mettre au rabais l'expertise humaine. N'oublies pas que le code est crit par un humain. De toute vidence cela ne pourrait pas se faire si le code en lui-mme ne pouvais pas tre compris autrement que par son excution. Par exprience, je n'ai pas besoin d'excuter un code Java pour me rendre compte qu'un code est mal crit et pour y trouver des fautes. Je participe a quelques projets open source et rien que de lire les commits me permet en gnral de dceler des erreurs ou des dfauts qu'on aurait difficilement vu a l'excution (par manque de tests). Quand tu n'a ni tests ni environnement d'excution, et bien tu fais sans, tout simplement. Dans le cadre de la recherche, analyser un code  la main est un requis, car son excution ne raconte pas tout. Et c'est bien un contexte de recherche qu'on vise ici : les demandeurs veulent connatre la formule, et non pas excuter le programme chez eux.


Pour rconcilier les deux points de vue, il existe aussi des techniques pour explorer de manire automatise le comportement d'une application. Property based testing permet, par exemple, de formuler des thories sur celle-ci et de les vrifier en la bombardant de valeurs en entre et en vrifiant les sorties.

J'aurais tendance  partir l-dessus en posant des thories par rapport au contexte comme les noms des variables, des tables, etc (qui sont quand mme bien pourris) et  ce qu'on connait dj sur l'algo.

----------


## Grogro

> Pour rconcilier les deux points de vue, il existe aussi des techniques pour explorer de manire automatise le comportement d'une application. Property based testing permet, par exemple, de formuler des thories sur celle-ci et de les vrifier en la bombardant de valeurs en entre et en vrifiant les sorties.
> 
> J'aurais tendance  partir l-dessus en posant des thories par rapport au contexte comme les noms des variables, des tables, etc (qui sont quand mme bien pourris) et  ce qu'on connait dj sur l'algo.


Ca m'intresse beaucoup. Peux-tu nous en dire plus ?

----------


## Luckyluke34

> Ca m'intresse beaucoup. Peux-tu nous en dire plus ?


Le standard c'est QuickCheck en Haskell mais a a t port vers plein d'autres langages fonctionnels comme FsCheck en F#. En cherchant bien, on doit pouvoir trouver des bibliothques *Check pour des langages OO style Java.

En gros, tu poses tes thormes - les _proprits_ de ton algo que tu souhaites tester. Ca pourrait tre (je dis n'importe quoi) :



```

```

Concrtement, dans le code, a donne des fonctions qui prennent en paramtre toutes les donnes d'entre ncessaires  ton algo. Dans le corps de la fonction, il y a une assertion (la proprit) qui renvoie un boolen, un peu comme dans un test unitaire traditionnel. L'assertion contient un appel de l'algo.

QuickCheck va :

Lancer le test un nombre arbitrairement lev de fois en balanant des donnes alatoires en input
Lorsqu'il trouve des donnes pour lesquelles le thorme ne tient pas (ton assertion est fausse), te les afficher
Faire un _shrink_ sur ces cas d'chec, c'est  dire chercher  trouver la plus petite donne d'entre qui pte quand mme le thorme. La notion de plus petite est dfinie par type de donne : par exemple, une liste  1 lment est plus petite qu'une liste  deux lments, etc. Tu peux dfinir tes propres shrinkers pour test types  toi.

De base, des gnrateurs alatoires pour pas mal de trucs (scalaires, listes) sont fournis mais tu peux dfinir les tiens.

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

> Pour rconcilier les deux points de vue, il existe aussi des techniques pour explorer de manire automatise le comportement d'une application. Property based testing permet, par exemple, de formuler des thories sur celle-ci et de les vrifier en la bombardant de valeurs en entre et en vrifiant les sorties.
> 
> J'aurais tendance  partir l-dessus en posant des thories par rapport au contexte comme les noms des variables, des tables, etc (qui sont quand mme bien pourris) et  ce qu'on connait dj sur l'algo.


Oui mais l encore, a s'appuie sur l'excution. Si tu peux pas excuter ton code, comme c'est le cas ici, tu ne peux faire aucun test automatique. Donc tes property faudra les chercher  la main en analysant la syntaxe du code. ventuellement tu peux faire de l'analyse statique, a au moins a demande juste d'avoir le code, pas de l'excuter.

----------


## Luckyluke34

> Si tu peux pas excuter ton code, comme c'est le cas ici


Pourquoi on ne pourrait pas ? Il y a mme quelqu'un qui a fait un simulateur en Python.




> Donc tes property faudra les chercher  la main en analysant la syntaxe du code.


Oui, c'est ce que je voulais dire par "poser des thories par rapport au contexte". Il faut un minimum de lecture du code pour partir avec des property qui ne sont pas trop dconnantes.

Mais si tu te bases entirement sur la lecture du code pour dterminer des rgles fonctionnelles sans te laisser la possibilit de l'excuter pour vrifier tes hypothses, c'est quand mme assez casse-gueule.

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

> Pourquoi on ne pourrait pas ? Il y a mme quelqu'un qui a fait un simulateur en Python.


Dans l'absolu, tu peux toujours excuter si tu rajoute tout ce qui manque par toi-mme. Mais cela demande un investissement et ne correspond pas forcment  ce qui se fait rellement. Le code n'a pas t fourni pour tre excut, c'est un fait, et c'est sur cette base que je prend la perspective d'un code "non excutable". Faut pas oublier que mon propos est que ce n'est pas parce qu'on ne peut pas l'excuter qu'on ne peut rien en faire.




> Oui, c'est ce que je voulais dire par "poser des thories par rapport au contexte". Il faut un minimum de lecture du code pour partir avec des property qui ne sont pas trop dconnantes.
> 
> Mais si tu te bases entirement sur la lecture du code pour dterminer des rgles fonctionnelles sans te laisser la possibilit de l'excuter pour vrifier tes hypothses, c'est quand mme assez casse-gueule.


Je ne dis pas le contraire, mais les analyses statiques et dynamiques sont complmentaires, y'en a pas une meilleure que l'autre. Les deux sont importants. L'excution n'apporte pas tout.

----------


## TJ1985

Le sujet tait assez simple : Nous voulons comprendre comment est faite la rpartition des postulants  certaines formations en fonction de leurs souhaits, des places disponibles et des rsultats qu'ils ont obtenu aux examens qu'ils ont pass.
La formulation a t faite par des gens qui n'y connaissent rien, et qui ont donc demand le code source de l'algorithme charg du boulot. Chacun de nous je pense sera d'accord que a ne veut rien dire et qu'il faut avoir du temps  perdre pour partir du code pour remonter aux rgles, surtout si on ne dispose pas du modle.
Nous pouvons donc considrer que : 
- La question est pose par des gens incomptents.
- Ils se sont fait rouler dans la farine.
- Le sujet doit tre assez chaud chez les gens en charge de "l'algorithme".
- Si il n'y avait pas de loup, tout a serait sans problme sur la place publique.
Aprs cela, il serait bon de se demander ce qu'on veut vraiment, soit comprendre ces bouts de code indigestes, soit comprendre ce qu'on a voulu implmenter. Je penche pour la deuxime proposition, car  partir de l nous pouvons toujours nous construire une solution propre, avec son jeu de test, et la proposer  froid.

En conclusion : Il semble que les gens en charge de l'informatique dans certaines instances officielles doit tre une sacre chasse garde - et potentiellement une sacre ptaudire - pour qu'il soit impossible d'obtenir une rponse sense  une question sommes-toutes trs simple.
Vous n'tes pas d'accord ?

----------


## Luckyluke34

> Aprs cela, il serait bon de se demander ce qu'on veut vraiment, soit comprendre ces bouts de code indigestes, soit comprendre ce qu'on a voulu implmenter. Je penche pour la deuxime proposition, car  partir de l nous pouvons toujours nous construire une solution propre, avec son jeu de test, et la proposer  froid.


Du coup, on fait comment ? On fait confiance  l'administration pour produire une description en franais de "ce qu'on a voulu implmenter" qui 1/ soit intelligible et 2/ corresponde vraiment  ce que fait l'algo ? _C'est bien parce qu'on a des doutes sur sa capacit de fournir l'un et l'autre_ que le code source a t demand. Retour  la case dpart.

De plus, peut-tre que les demandeurs seraient intresss par un recensement de bugs ou de proprits peu videntes de l'algo qui vont ajouter de l'eau  leur moulin. Ce genre de trucs se dtecte rarement juste "en comprenant ce qu'on a voulu implmenter". Il faut faire tourner la fonction.

----------


## danyclassique

Je pense a mon humble avis, qu'il y a une grande diffrence entre dchiffrer un code sans Specs ou autre ,quand il s'agit d'un code cobol ou code inline et quand il s'agit d'un code orient object comme par exemple,  c# ou c++ ,  je parle pas de codes style ,un project qui contient 27 classes mais bien des solutions qui contiennent au moins 77 projects ,et bien sur, avec une exploitation de la poo a grande chelle ainsi que de l'interopatibilite  et  pas des classes drives a deux niveaux et interface de dcoration mais "d'utilit obligatoire".

----------


## grunt2000

Entre _Anacrime_ dont les suggestions provoquent l'arrt de _Murielle Bolle_ et le suicide du juge _Lambert_ dnonant spcifiquement ce logiciel,
et _APB_ qui laisse sur le carreau encore 67 000 bacheliers tout en en ayant affect un grand nombre n'importe o ou en n'importe quoi,
je crois que nous sommes devant des monuments d'informatique imbcile dont nous devons prendre la mesure.

Parce qu'ils nous montrent  quel point notre art peut tre dvoy et produire le monde le plus abominable quand il est aux mains d'incomptents, de ngligents, et de trop cupides.
Un monde devenu logiciellement injuste et brutal.
On ne peut qu'imaginer combien des jeunes de toutes filires sont maintenant dsempars et ne savent pas comment faire face  quelque-chose d'inhumain, comme ces ordinateurs et IA fous de romans d'anticipation, et qui en plus d'tre visiblement rat n'explique  personne (et mme pas  eux, ses victimes) son fonctionnement, ses choix.

----------


## Bubu017

Mouais enfin c'est facile d'accuser le logiciel. C'est toujours la faute de l'informatique et jamais de l'interface chaise-clavier.

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

C'est pareil quand on critique l'IA au lieu de critiquer ses concepteurs/utilisateurs.

Enfin bon, il suffit d'un coup de dprime ou de fatigue pour insulter (voire pire) son PC quand il fait pas ce qu'on veut. a je pense qu'on y est tous pass et y a rien de mal  a (le crime de chtiment logiciel n'existe pas... encore). Faut juste pas oublier d'viter ce genre de raction quand on raisonne et argumente : il n'y a pas de responsable sans intention, et il n'y a pas de raison que a change.

----------


## Michael Guilloux

*Admission Post-Bac : la CNIL interpelle le ministre de lEnseignement suprieur*
*sur plusieurs manquements  la loi Informatique et Liberts*

La Commission nationale de linformatique et des liberts (CNIL) a annonc aujourdhui la mise en demeure du ministre de lEnseignement Suprieur, de la Recherche et de lInnovation pour plusieurs manquements  la loi Informatique et Liberts. Cette dcision concerne le traitement Admission Post-Bac qui vise  orienter les nouveaux bacheliers dans certaines filires en se basant sur des critres dfinis par le Code de lducation,  savoir le domicile du candidat, sa situation de famille et lordre de prfrence des vux quil a formuls.

La CNIL a d intervenir dans ce dossier aprs avoir t saisie dune plainte relative au traitement Admission Post-Bac (APB). Et suite  ses investigations, elle estime que le ministre de lEnseignement suprieur doit  cesser de prendre des dcisions concernant des personnes sur le seul fondement dun algorithme et de faire preuve de plus de transparence dans son utilisation.  La CNIL note en effet une non-conformit du traitement APB  la loi Informatique et Liberts.

En son article 10, cette loi stipule quaucune  dcision produisant des effets juridiques  lgard dune personne ne peut tre prise sur le seul fondement dun traitement automatis de donnes destin  dfinir le profil de lintress ou  valuer certains aspects de sa personnalit.  Cest pourtant ce que fait le service APB en ce qui concerne les formations non slectives. Dans ces cas, la CNIL rvle que seul lalgorithme dtermine automatiquement, sans intervention humaine, les propositions daffectation faites aux candidats. Cest dailleurs clairement mentionn par le service APB dans son guide pour les candidats :  Si vous postulez sur une formation de licence non slective dont les capacits daccueil sont insuffisantes pour satisfaire toutes les candidatures, un traitement automatis critris est mis en place pour dpartager lensemble des candidats et dterminer ceux qui bnficient dune proposition dadmission. 

Ce nest pas le seul manquement relev par le gardien franais de la protection des donnes personnelles. La CNIL estime galement qu'au regard des exigences de larticle 32 de la loi Informatique et Liberts, linformation des candidats sur le portail APB est insuffisante. Linstitution fait notamment allusion aux informations telles que  lidentit du responsable de traitement, de la finalit du traitement et des droits des personnes. 

La CNIL note par ailleurs que la procdure de droit daccs ne permet pas aux personnes dobtenir des informations prcises relatives  lalgorithme et  son fonctionnement, notamment la logique qui sous-tend le traitement APB ou le score obtenu par le candidat. Pourtant, la loi Informatique et Liberts stipule que les personnes qui exercent leur droit daccs doivent pouvoir obtenir  les informations permettant de connatre et de contester la logique qui sous-tend le traitement automatis en cas de dcision prise sur le fondement de celui-ci et produisant des effets juridiques  l'gard de l'intress. 

La CNIL prcise toutefois quelle ne remet pas en cause le principe mme de lutilisation des algorithmes dans la prise de dcision, notamment par les administrations. Cependant, compte tenu des enjeux thiques quils soulvent, le lgislateur a prvu que lutilisation des algorithmes ne pouvait exclure toute intervention humaine et devait saccompagner dune information transparente des personnes.

Le ministre de lEnseignement suprieur a reu un dlai de trois mois pour se mettre en conformit avec la loi. La CNIL rappelle que cette mise en demeure n'est pas une sanction. Par consquent, si le ministre se conforme  la loi dans le dlai imparti, aucune suite ne sera donne  cette procdure et elle sera close. Dans le cas contraire, la Prsidente pourra dsigner un rapporteur qui pourra tablir un rapport proposant  la formation restreinte de la CNIL, charge de sanctionner les manquements  la loi Informatique et Liberts, de prononcer une sanction.

Sources : CNIL, Guide du candidat (APB)

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous des manquements relevs par la CNIL ?

----------


## Tartare2240

Ha, a leur fera les pieds tiens ! J'ai toujours pas digr le coup o, forcs de donner le code de l'algo, ils ont donn un pdf immonde d'un code sans documentation et sans explication aucune.

----------


## VivienD

L'administration franaise dans toute sa splendeur...

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Admission Post-Bac (APB) devient Parcoursup et la CNIL clture la mise en demeure,*
*estimant que le gouvernement s'est enfin mis en conformit  * 

Le 28 septembre dernier, la Commission nationale de linformatique et des liberts (CNIL) a annonc la mise en demeure du ministre de lEnseignement Suprieur, de la Recherche et de lInnovation pour plusieurs manquements  la loi Informatique et Liberts. Cette dcision concerne le traitement Admission Post-Bac qui vise  orienter les nouveaux bacheliers dans certaines filires en se basant sur des critres dfinis par le Code de lducation,  savoir le domicile du candidat, sa situation de famille et lordre de prfrence des vux quil a formuls.

La CNIL a d intervenir dans ce dossier aprs avoir t saisie dune plainte relative au traitement Admission Post-Bac (APB). Et suite  ses investigations, elle a estim que le ministre de lEnseignement suprieur doit  cesser de prendre des dcisions concernant des personnes sur le seul fondement dun algorithme et de faire preuve de plus de transparence dans son utilisation.  La CNIL note en effet une non-conformit du traitement APB  la loi Informatique et Liberts.

En son article 10, cette loi stipule quaucune  dcision produisant des effets juridiques  lgard dune personne ne peut tre prise sur le seul fondement dun traitement automatis de donnes destin  dfinir le profil de lintress ou  valuer certains aspects de sa personnalit.  Cest pourtant ce que fait le service APB en ce qui concerne les formations non slectives. Dans ces cas, la CNIL rvle que seul lalgorithme dtermine automatiquement, sans intervention humaine, les propositions daffectation faites aux candidats. Cest dailleurs clairement mentionn par le service APB dans son guide pour les candidats :  Si vous postulez sur une formation de licence non slective dont les capacits daccueil sont insuffisantes pour satisfaire toutes les candidatures, un traitement automatis critris est mis en place pour dpartager lensemble des candidats et dterminer ceux qui bnficient dune proposition dadmission. 


Dautres aspects taient en infraction avec la lgislation, comme une insuffisance dans les informations donnes au public concernant lidentit du responsable de ce traitement, sur la finalit du traitement et les droits des personnes, ainsi quune absence de rponse aux individus exerant leur droit daccs sur cet algorithme et les conclusions quil tirait, selon les critres qui lui taient soumis.

Dans un communiqu, la CNIL a affirm que la rponse du gouvernement a permis  sa prsidente de considrer que les divers manquements avaient cess :
le ministre a, en effet, inform la Prsidente de la fermeture de la plateforme APB et de la mise en place dun nouveau dispositif dnomm  Parcoursup  :sagissant du portail APB, dans la mesure o les donnes nominatives sont conserves  des fins statistiques, des mentions dinformation ont t insres sur lancien site Internet, qui reste accessible, afin que les personnes puissent exercer leur droit daccs aux donnes les concernant ;enfin, le ministre a garanti  la Prsidente que, dans le cadre des demandes de droit daccs, les services comptents apporteront aux demandeurs les informations permettant de comprendre le fonctionnement de lalgorithme qui tait utilis par le traitement APB, conformment  la loi  Informatique et liberts .
En consquence, la Prsidente de la CNIL a considr que le ministre s'tait mis en conformit avec la loi Informatique et Liberts et a, ainsi, dcid de procder  la clture de la procdure de mise en demeure ouverte en septembre dernier  lencontre dAPB.

La Commission a par ailleurs t rcemment saisie, pour avis, du projet darrt autorisant la mise en uvre de la premire phase du nouveau traitement  Parcoursup , ddie  la collecte des vux des candidats pour lentre dans une formation de lenseignement suprieur. La CNIL a rendu son avis le 18 janvier 2018. Larrt, pris au vu de cet avis, a t publi au Journal officiel le 20 janvier.

La Commission sera prochainement saisie pour avis dun autre projet darrt organisant laffectation des tudiants dans le cadre de  Parcoursup , sur la base des vux ainsi recueillis.

Une fois le nouveau dispositif  Parcoursup  oprationnel, des oprations de contrles seront effectues par la CNIL afin de sassurer de la conformit de sa mise en uvre avec la loi  Informatique et Liberts .

Source : CNIL

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  tes-vous satisfaits par les rponses du gouvernement ?

----------


## Michael Guilloux

*Parcoursup rvle ses failles : des filles seraient mieux classes que les garons entre autres injustices*
*quelles consquences sur la filire IT ?*

Admission Post-Bac (APB) tait le systme du ministre franais de l'Enseignement suprieur et de la Recherche qui, entre 2009 et 2017, a permis d'orienter les nouveaux bacheliers dans les formations de l'enseignement suprieur public en France. Mais il a t remplac le 15 janvier 2018 par Parcoursup.

La cration de Parcoursup visait, entre autres,  reflter des changements oprs par le ministre pour corriger une non-conformit du traitement APB  la loi Informatique et Liberts. La CNIL a en effet demand au ministre de  cesser de prendre des dcisions concernant des personnes sur le seul fondement dun algorithme et de faire preuve de plus de transparence dans son utilisation. 

Parcoursup reprend donc la mme plateforme que son prdcesseur, avec nanmoins une nouvelle charte graphique et de nouveaux paramtres. Le nombre de vux volue galement, tout comme les critres. 

Les futurs bacheliers ont eu jusqu'au 13 mars pour s'inscrire sur Parcoursup et saisir leurs vux. Le 22 mai va dbuter la phase d'admission, mais avant cela, les dossiers des lycens sont en train d'tre examins par des commissions d'admission qui ont t mises en place dans ce but. C'est dans le cadre de l'examen des dossiers que, le 7 mai, un suppos membre d'une commission a partag son exprience de la manire dont se font les slections :  Parcoursup : premire journe de commission d'admission. C'est une usine  gaz, on a mis trois fois plus de temps qu'avec APB , a-t-il tweet, avant de donner plus de dtails dans une srie de tweets.

Le compte Twitter rpond au nom de GrandeCauseduQuinquennat (@GOduProcess), mais on ne peut affirmer si le titulaire du compte a un lien avec l'initiative  Grande cause du quinquennat , lance par Emmanuel Macron le 25 novembre 2017, pour l'galit entre les femmes et les hommes. Pour information, cette galit devrait passer, entre autres, par  la lutte contre les strotypes sexistes  et  le lancement de testing sur les discriminations  lembauche  lgard des femmes , d'aprs un communiqu de la prsidence en novembre dernier.

Le compte GrandeCauseduQuinquennat a voqu les nombreux problmes de Parcoursup sur la base de son exprience dans une commission :  Parcoursup ne simplifie pas les choses, au contraire, et entrane encore plus d'injustice. Pour rsumer, c'est presque du tirage au sort, mais en pire. Comme on met beaucoup de temps, les derniers dossiers seront examins vite fait, tant pis pour la fin de l'alphabet , dit-il au dbut d'une srie de tweets. Avant denchaner les problmes lis  Parcoursup, comme un dossier rejet parce que l'lve n'a pas de bonnes relations avec un prof ou pour bavardage ou pour une  inaptitude  la collectivit ....



Et il y a aussi les CV Parcoursup et lettres de motivation qui semblent encore dfavoriser les lves issus de familles modestes.


Autrement dit, confier l'tude des dossiers  une commission peut crer plus d'injustice que l'ancien traitement APB, tant donn que chaque commission peut crer elle-mme ses propres critres. GrandeCauseduQuinquennat, par exemple, affirme que sa commission a dcid de mieux classer les filles que les garons, parce qu'elle a trouv qu'il n'tait pas normal que les filles n'aient pas de bonus spcial, vu le harclement sexiste dont elles auraient t victimes. 


Comme GrandeCauseduQuinquennat l'indique, les autres commissions ne favorisent pas forcment les filles. Toutefois, tous les points voqus ici montrent qu'il pourrait tre idal de limiter l'intervention humaine dans l'orientation des futurs bacheliers et de la confier  un algorithme qui serait plus objectif une fois que les critres de slection lui sont fournis.

Le compte de GrandeCauseduQuinquennat est pass en mode  protg  aprs que ses tweets ont commenc  se rpandre sur la plateforme de mdias sociaux. Toutefois, un cache Google nous permet d'avoir l'intgralit de ses tweets.

Source : Google Cache

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous des problmes voqus ici ?
 ::fleche::  Qu'est-ce qui vous choque le plus ?
 ::fleche::  Quelles consquences sur l'enseignement suprieur en gnral et l'informatique en particulier ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Admission Post-Bac : la CNIL interpelle le ministre de l'Enseignement suprieur, sur plusieurs manquements  la loi Informatique et Liberts
 ::fleche::  Admission Post-Bac (APB) devient Parcoursup et la CNIL clture la mise en demeure, estimant que le gouvernement s'est enfin mis en conformit
 ::fleche::  L'ducation nationale envoie une partie de l'algorithme admission post-bac... sur format papier, Droit des lycens demande de l'aide pour l'analyser

----------


## VivienD

L, on a droit du collector! Entre les quintaux d'exagration fallacieuse, la victimisation des jeunes dfavoriss, la diabolisation des enfants de cadres et l'appel au favoritisme sexiste particulirement rabaissant pour la femme, je me demande si on n'a pas  faire  du bon gros troll bien gras des familles; du moins, je l'espre.

----------


## ShigruM

je ne suis pas d'accord concernant les fautes d'orthographe.
Il est inacceptable de faire pleins de fautes  la sortie de terminal, on est en France on dois parler et crire franais !
Bon aprs qui est responsable ? l'cole de la rpublique ou papa analphabte ?
les 2... mais l'cole doit mettre la priorit sur l'orthographe, il doit tre impossible d'avoir le bac en faisant 1 faute/ligne

Concernant les loisirs, c'est un peu hypocrite, car n'importe quel jeune peut faire des actions civique bnvole et gratuite. Pas besoin d'aller voyage en Polynsie, un simple "nettoyage des dchets dans la foret" ou "bnvolat dans une maison de retraite" suffit.

Moi  cette age j'avais pris 1 week end pour nettoyer ma commune et le mettre dans mon CV, en plus d'avoir gagn le concours de la rsistance cela a contribu  ma slection dans les coles prestigieuse. Au lieu de rester dans mon HLM  jouer  la console.

----------


## marsupial

J'ai lu le Google cache, c'est chaud  ::weird::   Vous avez dit discrimination ?

Je comprends mieux la grve des tudiants d'un coup.




> L, on a droit du collector! Entre les quintaux d'exagration fallacieuse, la victimisation des jeunes dfavoriss, la diabolisation des enfants de cadres et l'appel au favoritisme sexiste particulirement rabaissant pour la femme, je me demande si on n'a pas  faire  du bon gros troll bien gras des familles; du moins, je l'espre.


Je pense qu'il s'agit des cas les plus extrmes mais vridiques. Par exprience, je sais que cela peut arriver : en concurrence avec une fille de parent d'lve dont le mari tait colonel de cavalerie, je n'ai pas t pris alors que mon dossier tait meilleur.

----------


## halaster08

> je me demande si on n'a pas  faire  du bon gros troll bien gras des familles; du moins, je l'espre.


Concernant le tweet sur le favoritisme j'espre que oui.
Par contre bien qu'exagr dans ces tweets je pense quand mme que les enfants de CSP++ sont plus avantags que ceux de familles modeste qui eux mme sont avantags que ceux de familles pauvres pour la rdaction de CV et lettre de motivation,  moins qu'il n'y ait des cours de qualit dispens dans tous les tablissements pour leur apprendre  le faire.
Quand  ces remarques sur les apprciations ngatives, prsentes ou non suivant l'affinit avec le prof et/ou les exigences des directeurs, elles me paraissent judicieuses.

----------


## Mingolito

Quand je voie a je me dis que a serais mieux que parcousup soit bas uniquement sur un algo et de ne pas faire appel  l'intervention humaine qui est encore pire qu'un algo mal foutu.
En plus l'tat ferait des conomies en ne payant pas d'heures de slectionneurs humain.

De toute faon un algo de slection mme mal foutu c'est 1000 fois mieux que cette ide dbile de tirage au sort  la con.

Au pire il faudrait utiliser l'algo pour slectionner 50% de places offertes par l"tat pour les meilleurs, et faire payer la scolarits aux autres qui veulent quand mme faire des tudes, le cout rel a doit tre genre 10 000 euros par an, c'est une autre forme de slection, dure certes mais c'est la loi naturelle.

Le concept des tudes gratuites pour tous le monde jusqu' Bac+10 est dbile, pourquoi l'tat devrais payer 50 000 euros pour fabriquer un Bac+5 qui sera au chmage (filire chimie par exemple) alors que c'est impossible de recruter un ouvrier dans une usine ou mme un boucher ?

Les tudes suprieures a devrait tre rserv  une petite lite soit mritante (aux frais de l'tat) soit riche ( leurs frais), et les autres hop  l'usine !

D'ailleurs je pense qu'on devrais faire un service civil obligatoire et injuste :  ceux qui ont un job ou font des tudes en sont dispenss, et tous les branleurs qui n'ont ni job et qui sont pas en cours envoys en service civil, on leur rapprends  bosser et  respecter la hirarchie, et on leur apprends un mtier utile, et ils en sortent que s'ils trouvent un job, il y restent 3 ans s'il le faut, et on oublie le RMI et les allocs logement pour les jeunes (sauf pour les tudiants mritants) c'est stupide, a les rends con, feignant, alcoolique, drogu et dlinquant.

----------


## sergio_is_back

> Quand je voie a je me dis que a serais mieux que parcousup soit bas uniquement sur un algo et de ne pas faire appel  l'intervention humaine qui est encore pire qu'un algo mal foutu.
> En plus l'tat ferait des conomies en ne payant pas d'heures de slectionneurs humain.
> 
> De toute faon un algo de slection mme mal foutu c'est 1000 fois mieux que cette ide dbile de tirage au sort  la con.


Y'aura toujours des mcontents quand mme... La racine du mal a t de promouvoir l'ide que TOUS les bacheliers pouvaient prtendre  faire des tudes suprieures.
Ma sur est professeur de franais et correctrice chaque anne au Bac et je peux vous affirmer que TOUS les bacheliers n'ont pas le niveau pour rentrer en fac...

Perso je suis pour une slection, mais transparente :

- Un socle commun minimum exig pour toutes les facs (pas que le bac mais sur examen du dossier, des rsultats)
- Selon les formations, un niveau minimum dans certaines matires pertinentes (en rapport avec la formation, pareil dossier, rsultats dans les matires concernes, ...)
- Si deux universits proposent la mme formation, les MMES critres doivent tre retenus pour la slection (c'est pas chaque universit qui fait ses propres critres, sinon c'est le bazar)
- Aprs slection, si il reste des places elles sont ouvertes sur concours pour ceux ayant obtenu au moins le socle commun minimum exig
- Tous les critres d'valuation  l'entre doivent tre connus de tous les candidats au moins deux ans  l'avance pour laisser le temps aux lves de bosser les matires requises par la filire souhaite

Point barre !

Et REVALORISER les filires PROFESSIONNELLES, BTS, Bac Pro, CAP, apprentissage, etc... sachant qu'elles peuvent aussi dboucher sur une entre  la fac par la suite 

Faut bien se rendre compte que la slection, dans le milieu professionnel, y'en a partout, alors il faut les habituer ds le dbut...

Un de mes professeurs de franais disait : il y aura toujours des pianistes, mais il faudrait aussi toujours des mecs pour construire le piano...
Aujourd'hui tout le monde veut tre pianiste ! Et qui construira le piano ? Rponse : les chinois quant ils auront finis dacqurir toutes nos industries....

----------


## Mingolito

Tu as raison mais tu as oubli de rappeler que l'tat  fait baisser le niveau du Bac par pure dmagogie non seulement en baissant le niveau des preuves mais aussi en remontant systmatiquement les notes, bref le Bac ne vaux presque plus rien et le niveau scolaire de la France s'est effondr au niveau mondial.

Et puis que peut-on attendre de ces gosses alors qu'il vont presque jamais  l'cole tellement il y  de vacances, de jours fris, de ponts, de grves, d'absences de malades imaginaires, etc
Bref ce pays est devenu un ramassis de bons  rien et de grvistes et il est clairement dirig par les syndicats communistes c'est a la plaie qui ronge tout dans ce pays.




> L'Hexagone arrive en 34e position du classement, avec 511 points, juste au-dessus de la moyenne internationale (500). Derrire elle, des pays comme le Chili (494), Malte (452), le Maroc (358) ou l'gypte (330). Devant elle, l'Espagne (528), le Portugal (ex aequo  528), l'Allemagne (537), l'Italie (548), les tats-Unis (549) ou encore l'Angleterre (559).

----------


## MikeRowSoft

> Et qui construira le piano ? Rponse : les chinois quant ils auront finis dacqurir toutes nos industries....


Pourtant ce ne sont pas des industries comme l'industries navals. C'est bien un Europen qui le voulait ou plutt qui l'a obtenu.
 :+1: 
Je prfre encore l'attitude des chinois, c'est plus de l'expriences dans des comptences qu'il recherche...

----------


## CoderInTheDark

Rentrer  la fac, ou plus simplement poursuivre des tudes avec un bac pro.
Pour moi en 95 a a t le parcours du combattant en 95.
Alors maintenant a ne doit pas tre mieux

"L'apprciation du professeur"  la tte du clientje connais.
MA prof de franais voulait me dgager en m'orrientant ds le dbut de ma 4me, alors qu'elle ne me connaissait pas
Elle en a laiss pass de moins bons que moi en lyce gnral.

En lyce professionnel on m'a demand pourquoi j'avais t orient l.
J'ai eu de la chance j'tais dans un bon lyce professionnel calme.

Quand j'ai voulu faire un dossier pour poursuivre ma prof principale trainait les pieds pour faire le dossier, estimant que c'tait du temps perdu.
J'tais pourtant le troisime de ma classe.
Quand  la conseillre d'orientation j'ai eu droit"si tu voulais tudier il ne fallait pas venir ici"
Bref c'tait pas gagn

Paradoxalement je pense que le bac pro prpare mieux  la vie professionnelle.
On est oprationnelle  de suite aprs avoir obtenu sont diplme
Quand je pense  tout ceux qui sortent du lyce et ne dcroche rien aprs  la fac
Et pire ce qui font un bac s alors qu'il voudraient faire un mtiers manuel


Mais on a tellement dnigrer l'enseignement professionnel

----------


## seedbarrett

> Je prfre encore l'attitude des chinois, c'est plus de l'expriences dans des comptences qu'il recherche...


Non, ils recherchent  vendre des produits avec le moins de cot de R&D possible. Et on se demande tous comment ils vont faire quand ce seront eux les numro 1...

----------


## ShigruM

> Non, ils recherchent  vendre des produits avec le moins de cot de R&D possible. Et on se demande tous comment ils vont faire quand ce seront eux les numro 1...


? je ne comprend pas, pouvez vous expliquer ?
les chinois ont de grand centre de R&D, ils ne font plus que copier/voler les technos, ils nous dpassent dans beaucoup de domaine...
en faite je pense qu'ils sont dj numro 1, mais nous ne le savons pas encore  ::): 


Sinon, je suis pour revaloriser la fac qui a une mauvaise rputation... a tord.

Ayant fais une licence, puis un master puis doctorat dans mon universit, il est vrai que pour la L1 & L2 on trouve de tous et n'importe quoi...
Mais a partir de la L3 le mauvais grain est spar du bon grain, les plus nul sont rest en L1, les nuls chanceux ont pass la L1 mais redouble la L2, mais si par miracle ils ont valid la L2, ils serons bloqu...
Ils irons avec de la chance en DUT ou BTS

Les autres irons en L3 pro
Les meilleurs, le bon grain ira en L3 gnrale

Puis une fois la L3 termin, rebelote, les mauvais elements serons bloqu, les autres irons en master.
Bref le master actuellement n'est pas donn sur un plateau d'argent, il y'a eu une grosse slection entre la L1 de 300 et la M2 de 40 leves...

----------


## tanaka59

@Mingolito :

Avec l'automatisation de la socit le travail se fait de plus en rare ...

----------


## sergio_is_back

> Ayant fais une licence, puis un master puis doctorat dans mon universit, il est vrai que pour la L1 & L2 on trouve de tous et n'importe quoi...
> Mais a partir de la L3 le mauvais grain est spar du bon grain, les plus nul sont rest en L1, les nuls chanceux ont pass la L1 mais redouble la L2, mais si par miracle ils ont valid la L2, ils serons bloqu...
> Ils irons avec de la chance en DUT ou BTS
> 
> Les autres irons en L3 pro
> Les meilleurs, le bon grain ira en L3 gnrale
> 
> Puis une fois la L3 termin, rebelote, les mauvais elements serons bloqu, les autres irons en master.
> Bref le master actuellement n'est pas donn sur un plateau d'argent, il y'a eu une grosse slection entre la L1 de 300 et la M2 de 40 leves...


C'est bien le problme : ceux qui n'taient pas fait pour a auront perdu un, deux voir trois ans pour pas grand avant de se rendre compte de leur erreur et d'essayer de changer de filire aprs avoir fait des pieds et mains
pour y rentrer parce qu'on leur avait dit qu'avec le Bac et quelque soit leur niveau ils avaient toutes leurs chances d'avoir un diplme universitaire...

Avec une bonne slection et une bonne orientation on ne devrait pas avoir autant de dchets, autant d'checs...

Si on n'avait pas dtruit la filire professionnelle en France en n'y envoyant que des cancres il y a trente ans (maintenant on essaye de la reconstruire), on serait au niveau allemand actuellement au lieu de ramer derrire eux et de passer notre temps  les citer en exemple.... Mais on a que ce qu'on mrite... Chaque anne le classement PISA est l pour nous le rappeler !

Le problme de l'ducation impacte toute la socit, c'est pas normal de payer un CAP de chaudronnerie 2500/mois (parce qu'on en trouve plus) alors qu'on paye un dveloppeur avec DUT 2000 (et encore faut que la convention SYNTEC soit en application dans la boite concerne parce que sinon tu peux faire une croix sur tes 2000 net)

Une socit prs de chez moi  t oblige de placarder une banderole visible de l'autoroute pour recruter des tourneurs/fraiseurs et des ajusteurs en offrant des salaires bien au dessus de la norme car elle ne trouve plus de personnel comptant alors que les universits sont bondes et que les amphi dbordent... C'est quand mme un comble !

----------


## Neckara

Le rle d'un tel jury est de qualifier l'adquation des candidats  la formation, ainsi que d'en slectionner les meilleurs s'il n'y a pas assez de place.
Pas de se comporter en pseudo-justifier du haut d'une idologie malade  provoquer des injustice au prtexte de vouloir lutter contre, de part des actions ridicules ne s'appuyant sur aucun chiffre, juste de leur ressenti biais de la ralit.

Si cela ne tenais qu' moi, ce serait une annulation du jury, une petite engueulade du jury, et pourquoi pas aller jusqu' un renvoi pour faute grave, ou une action en Justice, aprs tout, c'est de la discrimination, sur quelque chose qui modle la vie des tudiants.

Je ne comprends d'ailleurs pas pourquoi le sexe des tudiants est donn... ce n'est non plus pas comme si le RGPD sera appliqu fin mai...


*Manque de srieux*

C'est quoi le problme ? Il y a des lves srieux, pourquoi ne pas les rcompenser de leur assiduit ?
Le but d'une formation, c'est d'apprendre, pas de faire la fte les jeudi soirs, de discuter en cours, de balancer des bouts de papiers, etc.

Je rappelle qu'on parle d'tudiants de 18 ans, des personnes majeurs, bien videmment qu'elles se doivent d'tre matures !


*Le professeur qui prends en grippe*

Non, mais il a quel ge ?
Il ne faut pas croire que les professeurs prennent tout le monde en grippe... Et quand ils sanctionnent ce n'est pas toujours pour rien. Le nombre de personnes rellement pris en grippe injustement doit tre bien ngligeable.

Aprs, en se comportant correctement, il n'y a pas trop de risques d'tre pris en grippe. Bienvenu aussi dans la vraie vie ou les relations humaines sont trs importantes, voire plus que les comptences.


Pour le "inapte  la collectivit", il faut peut-tre regarder ce qu'il y a derrire... et peut-tre tlphoner  l'tablissement pour en savoir plus. Si la personne en question s'amuser  taper ses camarades, etc. n'est-ce pas normal d'liminer le dossier malgr qu'il soit bon ?

*
Les lettres de motivations
*
C'est pas comme si il y avait un truc magique appel Internet avec la possibilit de regarder certaines rgles, de faire corriger sur bonpatron, ou de consulter des forums. Ce n'est pas non plus comme si il n'y avait pas de profs de franais dans les lyces qui sont souvent prt  aider pour peu qu'on leur demande et qu'on soit pas trop chiant en cours.
Ce n'est pas comme si les logiciels de traitements de textes signalent les erreurs ou que leur famille et amis ont aussi des relations qu'ils peuvent utiliser...

*Les stages*

Dj tout le monde ne fait pas de stages (en dehors de celui du collge), et ensuite, pas besoin d'avoir beaucoup de piston pour faire un job d't... Est-ce qu'aussi les personnes issues des familles les plus aises font rellement des stages/jobs d't ?

*Les voyages touristiques*

Ce n'est pas comme si il n'y avait pas des voyages proposs par les coles qui ne sont pas si chers que cela, avec parfois des possibilits de bourses... ou des associations qui permettent aux tudiants de voyager.

*Les filles*

Ce n'est pas comme si, je crois me souvenir, que d'aprs l'OCDE, les filles sont largement avantages par rapport aux garons sur les tudes pr-BAC...
Et pour le harclement sexiste, faudra me dire o il est....



Et au passage, si une personne issu de milieu modeste se prsente avec un super-CV, on parie combien qu'ils vont assumer qu'il est en fait issu de famille riche, et vont les dsavantager juste par haine idologique ?

----------


## TJ1985

Ce que je retiens de cette "discussion" est le niveau lamentable du Franais utilis par les uns et les autres. Vous dmontrez par l la totale faillite du systme d'enseignement primaire franais.
Les arguments sont  peu prs du mme niveau. Il est vident pour chacun s'tant confront un jour  la vraie vie qu'elle n'est pas un long fleuve tranquille, que si on veut faire autre chose que paresser  la plage en touchant des allocations d'tat (payes par les travailleurs et salaris, ne l'oubliez pas)  il est ncessaire de viser le dpassement de soi, d'amliorer constamment ses connaissances et ses comptences, d'largir sa culture gnrale aux domaines les plus divers. 
L'absence de slection est une pure escroquerie, les mauvais pjorent le niveau moyen des classes, rendant ridicules les formations franaises  l'international et dgradant exponentiellement la qualit globale de la rflexion et du raisonnement dans le pays. Ceci est un constat objectif. Voir ensuite des ministres nier cet tat de fait pour de basses raisons populistes, et pire, voir certaines populations tomber btement dans le panneau est consternant.
Au contraire, je dfends qu'un bac obtenu par plus de 50% des candidats est une hrsie, qu'il ne sert plus  rien. La pantalonnade universitaire n'est qu'une consquence logique de cet avachissement. A l'extrme, chacun devrait recevoir  la naissance une licence en philosophie, par exemple, a ne sert  rien, a ne cote pas cher, a peut dcorer les mrs et ainsi chacun pourrait se prvaloir d'un titre ronflant.
Vous pouvez continuer comme a encore quelques annes, peut-tre une dcennie. Mais un jour il faudra payer l'addition, et  voir ce qui s'est crit ici, elle est dj bien lourde. Je constate aussi le niveau des applications destines  faire le lien entre le citoyen et l'administration, qui est catastrophique  tous les points de vue. Mais ceci est une autre histoire, puisque dans ce cas il faut surtout permettre  une arme d'administratifs de ronronner doucement sans tre drangs par cet impedimenta, le citoyen.
Bref. Bossez, cessez de vous plaindre, soyez bons, la France est riche en talents, gchs par une veulerie et un manque de courage consternants. Prenez Yann LeCun comme exemple plutt qu'un quelconque Mlenchon ou une Le Pen. Devenez riches, faites fructifier votre talent, n'ayez pas honte. Et emmerdez les larves qui vous encoublent en bloquant votre outil de travail, votre meilleure chance de sortir du cocon, de devenir vous-mme. Ils sont si peu nombreux et si nuisibles que vous pouvez les carter de la semelle de votre chaussure, quitte  vous essuyer aprs si a sent trop mauvais.

----------


## Mingolito

Le taux de russite au Bac en France c'est pas 50% mais plus de 90%, parce que le niveau des preuves a t volontairement baiss par les gouvernements dmagogiques, et que les notes sont releves systmatiquement pour faire passer presque tous le monde.
Rsultat : un tas de bons  rien ignares qui arrivent en Fac tous les ans, et qui finissent limins en un ou deux ans (deux ans vu qu'on peu redoubler la premier anne) ... Stupide, inutile et couteux.
Ce qu'il faut c'est un systme non dmagogique et efficace : un Bac plus difficile et une slection  l'entre des Facs.

----------


## bilgetz

> Le problme de l'ducation impacte toute la socit, c'est pas normal de payer un CAP de chaudronnerie 2500/mois (parce qu'on en trouve plus) alors qu'on paye un dveloppeur avec DUT 2000 (et encore faut que la convention SYNTEC soit en application dans la boite concerne parce que sinon tu peux faire une croix sur tes 2000 net)


J'ai tick sur cette phrase car je ne voit pas pourquoi ce n'est pas normal.
Un savoir faire manuelle est un savoir faire, pourquoi il ne peut pas tre pay plus qu'un savoir faire intellectuel ?




> Une socit prs de chez moi  t oblige de placarder une banderole visible de l'autoroute pour recruter des tourneurs/fraiseurs et des ajusteurs en offrant des salaires bien au dessus de la norme car elle ne trouve plus de personnel comptant alors que les universits sont bondes et que les amphi dbordent... C'est quand mme un comble !


Et pourquoi il y a normment de personne dans les amphi ?
Car justement il y a dnigrement des mtier manuel.

----------


## Saverok

> Une socit prs de chez moi  t oblige de placarder une banderole visible de l'autoroute pour recruter des tourneurs/fraiseurs et des ajusteurs en offrant des salaires bien au dessus de la norme car elle ne trouve plus de personnel comptant


La norme, c'est celle de l'offre et de la demande et cela n'est pas li au niveau d'tude de la comptence recherche.
Si tu disposes d'une comptence rare et recherche, tu trouveras facilement un travail avec la possibilit de bien ngocier ton salaire.
Inversement, si ta comptence n'est pas demande et/ou surreprsente sur le march du travail, les postes  pourvoir se feront plus rares et tu auras plus de concurrence sur ces postes qui ne te permettra pas de ngocier un salaire intressant car d'autres candidats accepteront la premire offre de l'entreprise et ce, quelque soit le niveau d'tude li  la comptence.

C'est ainsi qu'un ami d'enfance devenu plombier gagne trs nettement plus que moi (et c'est peu dire).
De mme, j'ognore combien gagne ma coiffeuse qui possde son salon mais je ne serai pas surpris non plus qu'elle gagne nettement plus que moi galement.
Et c'est ainsi que des BAC+5 voir des doctorant se retrouvent  tre caissier dans des supermarchs.

Personnellement, cela ne me choque pas du tout.
En France, on glorifie beaucoup trop les tudes et on dnigre beaucoup trop les mtiers manuels par snobisme.

----------


## Darkzinus

> Le problme de l'ducation impacte toute la socit, c'est pas normal de payer un CAP de chaudronnerie 2500/mois (parce qu'on en trouve plus) alors qu'on paye un dveloppeur avec DUT 2000 (et encore faut que la convention SYNTEC soit en application dans la boite concerne parce que sinon tu peux faire une croix sur tes 2000 net)


Ca a toujours t comme a. C'est une question d'offre et de demande. Et de manire gnrale cela ne me choque pas qu'un mtier manuel puisse tre bien pay.

----------


## Luckyluke34

> je ne suis pas d'accord concernant les fautes d'orthographe.
> Il est inacceptable de faire pleins de fautes  la sortie de terminal, on est en France on dois parler et crire franais !


C'est une blague ? Il y a au moins 3 fautes dans la deuxime phrase  ::roll:: 

Concernant Parcoursup, la moindre des choses de la part de ce cher gouvernement "technophile" serait de rendre publics l'algo de pr-selection et les algos locaux de pondration sans attendre que des journalistes le demandent...

----------


## Grogro

> Le concept des tudes gratuites pour tous le monde jusqu' Bac+10 est dbile, pourquoi l'tat devrais payer 50 000 euros pour fabriquer un Bac+5 qui sera au chmage (filire chimie par exemple) alors que c'est impossible de recruter un ouvrier dans une usine ou mme un boucher ?


Et c'est pourtant ton bac+5 en en bio ou en chimie qui s'insrera dans le march du travail, deviendra cadre, sera quasi immunis contre le chmage aprs sa premire vraie exprience pro, quitte  en chier 18 mois  2 ans pour trouver le premier poste et se reconvertir dans l'IT. On a tous plein d'exemples dans nos services informatiques. Ce n'est pas un hasard si le diplme est le meilleur rempart contre le chmage. Et plus le niveau du diplme est lev, plus on est proche du plein emploi. Mme le master pochette surprise genre lettres ou pipeaulogie gauchiste (genre socio ou psychanalyse) aura moins de risque de chmage que ton boucher. Le tout est de dcrocher le premier vrai emploi qualifi. C'est l le vrai problme du chmage des 18-30 ans. Plus la main duvre d'un pays est qualifie et plus il y a d'innovation. 

En revanche ton service civil obligatoire, je suis plutt pour en fait. Mais pour toute une classe d'ge, avec choix entre civil et militaire.

----------


## Zirak

> C'est une blague ? Il y a au moins 3 fautes dans la deuxime phrase


Haha merci, je me faisais la mme rflexion, sans parler du fait qu'il ne met pas de majuscule en dbut de phrase 2 lignes sur 3.

J'ai mme failli lui dire que du coup, il ne devait pas encore avoir fini le lyce vu le nombre de fautes, quand j'ai lu 2/3 messages plus bas qu'il avait un doctorat, ce qui rend encore plus ridicule son intervention...

----------


## Grogro

> Le problme de l'ducation impacte toute la socit, c'est pas normal de payer un CAP de chaudronnerie 2500/mois (parce qu'on en trouve plus) alors qu'on paye un dveloppeur avec DUT 2000 (et encore faut que la convention SYNTEC soit en application dans la boite concerne parce que sinon tu peux faire une croix sur tes 2000 net)
> 
> Une socit prs de chez moi  t oblige de placarder une banderole visible de l'autoroute pour recruter des tourneurs/fraiseurs et des ajusteurs en offrant des salaires bien au dessus de la norme car elle ne trouve plus de personnel comptant alors que les universits sont bondes et que les amphi dbordent... C'est quand mme un comble !


C'est pourtant la dfinition d'un march : les comptences les plus rares ET les plus demands s'arrachent  prix d'or. Un bon chaudronnier ou un bon ajusteur expriment, ce sont des ouvriers spcialiss trs qualifis qui sont d'autant plus difficiles  trouver qu'en gnral ils sont en poste tant que le patronat ne ferme pas l'usine. Ils valent de l'or et c'est normal. Mais quand l'usine met la cl sous la porte parce que l'actionnariat veut dlocaliser en Europe de l'est ou en Turquie, ils auront toutes les peines du monde  postuler  l'autre bout de la France puisque leur maison sera devenue invendable (forcment, l'usine tait le plus gros employeur du bassin d'emploi avec tout un cosystme de fournisseurs et de sous traitants), avec des droits de mutation pharaonique, et qu'il faut grer galement la mutation du conjoint. 

Ton DUT lui, il sait pisser du code et faire du CRUD. Vit dans les mtropoles o il est une espce commune. Et commencera sa carrire en ETAM  1500 bruts. Pourquoi ? Parce qu'en dbut de carrire il est interchangeable. A contrario il aura moins de risque de chmage et plus de possibilits d'volution de carrire que l'ouvrier spcialis initialement bien mieux pay.

----------


## kolodz

> Ce que je retiens de cette "discussion" est le niveau *lamentable* du Franais utilis par les uns et les autres. Vous dmontrez par l la totale *faillite* du systme d'enseignement primaire franais.
> Les arguments sont  peu prs du mme niveau. Il est vident pour chacun s'tant confront un jour  la *vraie vie* qu'elle n'est pas un long fleuve tranquille, que si on veut faire autre chose que paresser  la plage en touchant des allocations d'tat (payes par les travailleurs et salaris, ne l'oubliez pas)  il est ncessaire de viser le dpassement de soi, d'amliorer constamment ses connaissances et ses comptences, d'largir sa culture gnrale aux domaines les plus divers. 
> L'absence de slection est une pure *escroquerie*, les mauvais pjorent le niveau moyen des classes, rendant ridicules les formations franaises  l'international et dgradant exponentiellement la qualit globale de la rflexion et du raisonnement dans le pays. Ceci est un *constat objectif.* Voir ensuite des ministres nier cet tat de fait pour de basses *raisons populistes*, et pire, voir certaines populations tomber *btement* dans le panneau est consternant.
> Au contraire, je dfends qu'un bac obtenu par plus de 50% des candidats est une *hrsie*, qu'il ne sert plus  rien. La pantalonnade universitaire n'est qu'une consquence logique de cet *avachissement*. A l'extrme, chacun devrait recevoir  la naissance une licence en philosophie, par exemple, a ne sert  rien, a ne cote pas cher, a peut dcorer les mrs et ainsi chacun pourrait se prvaloir d'un titre *ronflant*.
> *Vous* pouvez continuer comme a encore quelques annes, peut-tre une dcennie. Mais un jour il faudra payer l'addition, et  voir ce qui s'est crit ici, elle est dj bien lourde. Je constate aussi le niveau des applications destines  faire le lien entre le citoyen et l'administration, qui est *catastrophique*  tous les points de vue. Mais ceci est une autre histoire, puisque dans ce cas il faut surtout permettre  une arme d'administratifs de *ronronner* doucement sans tre drangs par cet impedimenta, le citoyen.
> Bref. *Bossez*, cessez de vous plaindre, soyez bons, *la France est* riche en talents, gchs par une *veulerie* et un manque de courage consternants. Prenez Yann LeCun comme exemple plutt qu'un quelconque Mlenchon ou une Le Pen. Devenez riches, faites *fructifier* votre talent, n'ayez pas honte. Et emmerdez les larves qui vous encoublent en bloquant votre *outil de travail*, votre meilleure chance de sortir du cocon, de devenir vous-mme. Ils sont si peu nombreux et si *nuisibles* que vous pouvez les carter de la semelle de votre chaussure, quitte  vous essuyer aprs si a sent trop mauvais.


Le champs lexical utilis reflte votre manire de pens... Mais, au final votre discours est creux, sans argumentaire et rchauff.

Vous venez parler "l'absence de slection". Cependant, il n'est pas ici, question de sa suppression, mais des rgles que celle-ci doit respecte. En suit, un pseudo-constat, qui ne sappuie sur rien. Pour conclure, sur une idologie politique...
Le hors sujet, critiquant l'administration. C'est un classique indmodable, je l'avoue.
Conclusion correspondant  "Travaille, Famille, Patrie".

Effectivement, votre niveau est lamentable, pour reprendre vos mots.

Cordialement,
Patrick Kolodziejczyk.

----------


## Neckara

> Conclusion correspondant  "Travaille, Famille, Patrie".


On aurait tout de mme pu se passer du dshonneur par association...

----------


## ShigruM

> C'est une blague ? Il y a au moins 3 fautes dans la deuxime phrase 
> 
> Concernant Parcoursup, la moindre des choses de la part de ce cher gouvernement "technophile" serait de rendre publics l'algo de pr-selection et les algos locaux de pondration sans attendre que des journalistes le demandent...


ce n'est pas parce que je fais des fautes que je cautionne pour autant, j'ai des problmes avec l'orthographe mais j'essaye de ne pas en faire !
Je ne baisse pas les bras, car ici nous sommes en France, on parle franais, le franais est une langue comme l'anglais et il faut viter de faire des fautes pour arriver  ce comprendre du mieux possible.

----------


## kolodz

> On aurait tout de mme pu se passer du dshonneur par association...


En effet, mais il y a un moment o il faut arrter de se foutre de la gueule du monde et assumer ses positions politiques.
En particulier, quand on se permets d'attaquer personnellement les personnes qui sont intervenu avant, dans l'unique bt de mettre en avant sa vision politique en ignorant royalement le sujet de base.

Au dbut, j'ai mme pens  utiliser ton article sur Bien dbattre. Car, je trouve que la sections *II-H. Les trolls* s'applique beaucoup. Mais, j'avoue qu'il aurait fallu faire une analyse plus dtaill du propos que ne mrite pas autant de temps.

Cependant, j'avoue, qu'il a pris pour un paquet d'autres...


Pour ce qui est du sujet de l'orthographe, beaucoup de personnes trouvent cela important voir vital. Au point que sur un forum technique, comme Developpez.com, si une personne fait des fautes dans son messages, on lui indiquera que cela est inacceptable. Et par consquence, ce qu'il dit ne peut-tre que faux ou idiot. Ralisant au passage une petit lien de corrlation, voir de causalit. Mme, s'il est plus agrable de lire un texte sans fautes, cela reste de l'litisme.
Dans la vie "relle", un ingnieur qui connait son sujet sera toujours plus utile  la socit qu'une personne qui ne fait pas de fautes d'orthographe. En particulier, si son domaine n'utilise pas la langue franais pour communiqu.


Cordialement,
Patrick Kolodziejczyk.

Note : Pour les puritains de l'orthographe, je tiens  rappeler qu'il y a une fautes sur le *logo* de Developpez.com (Il manque un accent aigu). Et en 10 ans de prsences, je n'ai encore vu personne se plaindre ou faire le moindre commentaire ngatif dessus.

----------


## ShigruM

je ne considere pas le message de TJ1985 comme du troll...

je remmarque que sur ce site vous considerez de plus en plus de message comme du troll, alors que c'est simplement une divergence d'opinion.
Si un membre n'appartient pas la pens unique, celle vhicul par TF1 alors c'est un troll ?

je ne vois en quoi ce message est du troll, je suis meme assez d'accord avec ce qu'il dit :



> Ce que je retiens de cette "discussion" est le niveau lamentable du Franais utilis par les uns et les autres. Vous dmontrez par l la totale faillite du systme d'enseignement primaire franais.
> Les arguments sont  peu prs du mme niveau. Il est vident pour chacun s'tant confront un jour  la vraie vie qu'elle n'est pas un long fleuve tranquille, que si on veut faire autre chose que paresser  la plage en touchant des allocations d'tat (payes par les travailleurs et salaris, ne l'oubliez pas) il est ncessaire de viser le dpassement de soi, d'amliorer constamment ses connaissances et ses comptences, d'largir sa culture gnrale aux domaines les plus divers. 
> L'absence de slection est une pure escroquerie, les mauvais pjorent le niveau moyen des classes, rendant ridicules les formations franaises  l'international et dgradant exponentiellement la qualit globale de la rflexion et du raisonnement dans le pays. Ceci est un constat objectif. Voir ensuite des ministres nier cet tat de fait pour de basses raisons populistes, et pire, voir certaines populations tomber btement dans le panneau est consternant.
> Au contraire, je dfends qu'un bac obtenu par plus de 50% des candidats est une hrsie, qu'il ne sert plus  rien. La pantalonnade universitaire n'est qu'une consquence logique de cet avachissement. A l'extrme, chacun devrait recevoir  la naissance une licence en philosophie, par exemple, a ne sert  rien, a ne cote pas cher, a peut dcorer les mrs et ainsi chacun pourrait se prvaloir d'un titre ronflant.
> Vous pouvez continuer comme a encore quelques annes, peut-tre une dcennie. Mais un jour il faudra payer l'addition, et  voir ce qui s'est crit ici, elle est dj bien lourde. Je constate aussi le niveau des applications destines  faire le lien entre le citoyen et l'administration, qui est catastrophique  tous les points de vue. Mais ceci est une autre histoire, puisque dans ce cas il faut surtout permettre  une arme d'administratifs de ronronner doucement sans tre drangs par cet impedimenta, le citoyen.
> Bref. Bossez, cessez de vous plaindre, soyez bons, la France est riche en talents, gchs par une veulerie et un manque de courage consternants. Prenez Yann LeCun comme exemple plutt qu'un quelconque Mlenchon ou une Le Pen. Devenez riches, faites fructifier votre talent, n'ayez pas honte. Et emmerdez les larves qui vous encoublent en bloquant votre outil de travail, votre meilleure chance de sortir du cocon, de devenir vous-mme. Ils sont si peu nombreux et si nuisibles que vous pouvez les carter de la semelle de votre chaussure, quitte  vous essuyer aprs si a sent trop mauvais.




je trouve l'excuse c'est un troll un peu facile et permet de faire la politique de l'autruche. Il est plus facile d'accuser un membre de trolleur que de simplement se remettre en cause.
Un peu comme au moyen age ou au lieu de rflchir on accuse Galile de sorcellerie, c'est plus pratique que de considrer que la terre tourne autour du soleil...


Par contre je suis pas d'accord sur la slection. Pour moi il y'a une slection a la fac. Le diplme de Master n'est pas donn, puisqu'ils sont minimum 300 en L1 et maximum 50 en M2...
Bon c'est plus une slection naturel ou l'on limine les plus faible chaque annes qu'une grosse slection a l'entr, mais pourquoi pas, cela donne  chacun sa chance de prouver sa valeur.

----------


## sergio_is_back

> Et c'est pourtant ton bac+5 en en bio ou en chimie qui s'insrera dans le march du travail, deviendra cadre, sera quasi immunis contre le chmage aprs sa premire vraie exprience pro, quitte  en chier 18 mois  2 ans pour trouver le premier poste et se reconvertir dans l'IT.


Je ne serai pas aussi catgorique : certaines filires ne mnent  rien, le march est satur, il faut le reconnaitre, du coup comme dit *Saverok* on voit des docteurs tenir des caisses de supermarch c'est sympa d'avoir un BAC+7 voir BAC+10 pour en arriver l.

De plus tout les doctorants ne sont pas aptes  se reconvertir dans l'IT : c'est pas parce qu'est docteur psychologie ou en littrature que t'as forcement des comptences ayant trait  la logique et lalgorithmique.




> Ce n'est pas un hasard si le diplme est le meilleur rempart contre le chmage. Et plus le niveau du diplme est lev, plus on est proche du plein emploi. Mme le master pochette surprise genre lettres ou pipeaulogie gauchiste (genre socio ou psychanalyse) aura moins de risque de chmage que ton boucher.


On a en un beau contre-exemple sur ce forum que je ne citerai pas, 2 masters et "En recherche d'emploi depuis toujours..."




> J'ai tick sur cette phrase car je ne voit pas pourquoi ce n'est pas normal.
> Un savoir faire manuelle est un savoir faire, pourquoi il ne peut pas tre pay plus qu'un savoir faire intellectuel ?





> C'est pourtant la dfinition d'un march : les comptences les plus rares ET les plus demands s'arrachent  prix d'or. Un bon chaudronnier ou un bon ajusteur expriment, ce sont des ouvriers spcialiss trs qualifis qui sont d'autant plus difficiles  trouver qu'en gnral ils sont en poste tant que le patronat ne ferme pas l'usine. Ils valent de l'or et c'est normal. Mais quand l'usine met la cl sous la porte parce que l'actionnariat veut dlocaliser en Europe de l'est ou en Turquie, ils auront toutes les peines du monde  postuler  l'autre bout de la France puisque leur maison sera devenue invendable (forcment, l'usine tait le plus gros employeur du bassin d'emploi avec tout un cosystme de fournisseurs et de sous traitants), avec des droits de mutation pharaonique, et qu'il faut grer galement la mutation du conjoint. 
> 
> Ton DUT lui, il sait pisser du code et faire du CRUD. Vit dans les mtropoles o il est une espce commune. Et commencera sa carrire en ETAM  1500 bruts. Pourquoi ? Parce qu'en dbut de carrire il est interchangeable. A contrario il aura moins de risque de chmage et plus de possibilits d'volution de carrire que l'ouvrier spcialis initialement bien mieux pay.


Vous m'avez tous deux mal lu ou mal compris (ou je me suis mal exprim) : 

1. Je n'ai jamais dit que je considrait qu'un bon ouvrir devait tre mal pay, mais payer un CAP/BEP au niveau d'un BAC+5 ? Franchement ? Je dnigre pas les CAP/BEP : c'est l que je me suis arrt dans les tudes y'a plus de 30 ans...
2. Ton raisonnement, *Grogro*, ne tiens pas la route, si le chaudronnier est bien pay ( prix d'or comme tu dis), il aura rembours son crdit immobilier bien avant le DUT qui pisse du CRUD (N'importe quel DUT en informatique mme le plus nul sait au moins faire a). 
3. Quand on recrute un chaudronnier  prix d'or c'est que l'on fait de la pice haut de gamme, pas des gamelles pour faire cuire des nouilles, du coup la dlocalisation en Turquie ou au Burkina-Faso c'est pas le but recherch (L'entreprise dont je parlais travaille pour l'aronautique, le pharmaceutique et Ariane Espace... Elle fait pas des poles anti-adhsives)
4. Si le DUT est interchangeable alors sa carrire risque bien de ne pas tre aussi longue que a et ses possibilit d'volutions limits, seuls les plus dous vont se dmarquer et devenir vraiment recherchs sur le march, pour les autres c'est du tout venant : Tu veux une augmentation ? Prend tes cliques et claques, j'en ai dix comme toi qui frappent  porte !

L ou *Grogro* est dans le vrai c'est lorsqu'il dit : "C'est pourtant la dfinition d'un march" : Oui, il y a march de l'emploi et l'ducation nationale (et pole emploi) gagneraient sans aucun doute  en tenir compte.

Enfin, l'informatique, n'en dplaise  certains ici ne limite  pas  pisser du "CRUD", si c'est a votre dfinition du mtier, ces 1500 seront le salaire maximum de votre carrire....

----------


## Neckara

En ce qui concerne l'orthographe, je pense que c'est une chose trs importante. Cependant, l'erreur est humaine, et les coquilles vite arrives, d'autant plus quand on passe ses journes  faire de l'anglais, et qu'on manque de temps pour se relire. Ce qui n'empche pas de faire des efforts pour minimiser le nombre de fautes d'orthographes.

Un grand nombre de fautes peut mettre en avant un manque de rigueur de la personne, ou son niveau d'ducation. Cependant, il est vrai que ce n'est pas parce qu'on fait quelques fautes d'orthographes qu'on en est pour autant idiot (sinon, je ne te dis pas  quel point je dois l'tre  ::mouarf:: ), ou qu'on a tord.



Bon personnellement, je survole parfois plus ou moins vite les rponses, et m'attarde sur ce qui retient le plus mon attention. Parfois je peux mme avoir la flemme pour certains cas dsesprs et dsesprant. Sur le message en question, je suis plus ou moins d'accord avec lui de ce que j'en ai lu trs trs rapidement.

Donner le BAC  tout le monde pose effectivement plusieurs problmes :
le niveau des plus "faibles" n'est pas suffisant pour entrer en FAC alors qu'on leur faire croire qu'ils l'ont ;trop de personnes pour trop peu de places ;de manire contre-intuitive, cela tue l'ascenseur social (de ce que j'avais compris, la slection ne pouvant plus se faire sur la sanction d'un niveau, elle se fait sur d'autres critres) ;des programmes pas assez ambitieux (culture scientifique/zttique : nant, philosophie : nant, institutions franaises (e.g. CNU) : nant,  la place on a de la branlette intellectuelle en franais/philosophie) ;plus assez de personnes dans les domaines plus "manuel"/"moins qualifies" ;les plus dous s'emmerdent en cours, c'est un nivellement par le bas.

Mais bon, comme on s'vertue  tuer l'EN et ESR, cela ne va pas aller en s'arrangeant.




> Au dbut, j'ai mme pens  utiliser ton article sur Bien dbattre. Car, je trouve que la sections *II-H. Les trolls* s'applique beaucoup. Mais, j'avoue qu'il aurait fallu faire une analyse plus dtaill du propos que ne mrite pas autant de temps.


Trs franchement cet article date un peu, et a t crit avant ma dcouverte de la Zttique et des trolls des sections Politiques/Actualits (je ne connaissais  l'poque que les trolls des sections techniques). C'est toujours une bonne introduction pour se mettre dans le bon tat d'esprit, mais il manque normment de choses notamment sur tout l'aspect Zttique.

----------


## An0malie

> En ce qui concerne l'orthographe, je pense que c'est une chose trs importante. Cependant, l'erreur est humaine, et les coquilles vite arrives, d'autant plus quand on passe ses journes  faire de l'anglais, et qu'on manque de temps pour se relire. Ce qui n'empche pas de faire des efforts pour minimiser le nombre de fautes d'orthographes.
> 
> Un grand nombre de fautes peut mettre en avant un manque de rigueur de la personne, ou son niveau d'ducation. Cependant, il est vrai que ce n'est pas parce qu'on fait quelques fautes d'orthographes qu'on en est pour autant idiot (sinon, je ne te dis pas  quel point je dois l'tre ), ou qu'on a tord.
> 
> 
> 
> Bon personnellement, je survole parfois plus ou moins vite les rponses, et m'attarde sur ce qui retient le plus mon attention. Parfois je peux mme avoir la flemme pour certains cas dsesprs et dsesprant. Sur le message en question, je suis plus ou moins d'accord avec lui de ce que j'en ai lu trs trs rapidement.
> 
> Donner le BAC  tout le monde pose effectivement plusieurs problmes :
> ...


N'importe quoi en L1 on tait 83 on tait seulement une vingtaine  passer en L2 sans passer par les rattrapages, encore une fois tu ne sais pas de quoi tu parles. La slection se fait dj  la fin du premier semestre de L1.

Vraiment ridicule.

----------


## Neckara

> Si  17 ans et 364 jours t'es pas mature c'est pas  18 ans et 0 jour que tu le seras faut arrter de dconner  un moment. Tu parles de la maturit des adultes qui rougissent  chaque blague de cul ? C'est a ?


Je n'ai pas dit que les personnes non-majeurs n'taient pas matures. J'ai affirm qu' 18 ans, on se devait d'tre mature. On peut d'ailleurs avoir 14 ans et tre trs mature, ou en avoir le triple et ne pas l'tre, cela dpend bien videmment de l'ducation reue. Cependant,  partir du moment o on est citoyen, avec des pouvoirs tels que le droit de vote, on se doit d'en tre  la hauteur et donc de faire preuve d'une certaine maturit, ncessaire  la vie en socit.

Le fait de rougir  une blague de cul est un lment de pudeur, ce qui n'a pas grand chose  voir avec la maturit.




> C'est pas comme si les LM a servaient  rien.


Cela permet dj de rejeter ceux qui ne sont pas assez motivs pour l'crire.

Cela permet aussi de voir certaines comptences non-techniques, ainsi que de voir le projet professionnel du candidat et sa cohrence.




> Mais oui c'est a quand t'as pas de tune bourse ou pas tu pars pas en voyage.


Et quand on n'a pas de tune, on ne fait pas d'enfants.  :;): 

Plus srieusement, il y a toujours des possibilits. De souvenir certains changes taient gratuits, les seuls frais tant le bus pris en charge par l'tablissement.

Mais bon, c'est quand mme dingue de se plaindre dans un pays o l'ducation est quasi-gratuite, et o les aides abondent.




> Gros sexiste de base rien  ajouter de plus on est en 2018 et on laisse des nergumnes comme a s'exprimer.


Ah ? Et qu'ai-je dis de si sexiste ?

----------


## Neckara

> N'importe quoi en L1 on tait 83 on tait seulement une vingtaine  passer en L2 sans passer par les rattrapages, encore une fois tu ne sais pas de quoi tu parles. La slection se fait dj  la fin du premier semestre de L1.
> 
> Vraiment ridicule.


Ah, les L1 et L2 sont avant le BAC maintenant ?

----------


## sergio_is_back

> En ce qui concerne l'orthographe, je pense que c'est une chose trs importante. Cependant, l'erreur est humaine, et les coquilles vite arrives, d'autant plus quand on passe ses journes  faire de l'anglais, et qu'on manque de temps pour se relire. Ce qui n'empche pas de faire des efforts pour minimiser le nombre de fautes d'orthographes.
> 
> Un grand nombre de fautes peut mettre en avant un manque de rigueur de la personne, ou son niveau d'ducation. Cependant, il est vrai que ce n'est pas parce qu'on fait quelques fautes d'orthographes qu'on en est pour autant idiot (sinon, je ne te dis pas  quel point je dois l'tre ), ou qu'on a tord.


Pour ma part, c'est souvent des fautes d'inattention : On perd l'habitude de se relire.




> Donner le BAC  tout le monde pose effectivement plusieurs problmes :
> le niveau des plus "faibles" n'est pas suffisant pour entrer en FAC alors qu'on leur faire croire qu'ils l'ont ;


Oui, avoir fait baisser le niveau requis pour l'obtention a permis artificiellement d'augmenter le taux de russite, du coup, le BAC ne vaut plus rien (mme pas ce que valait un CAP  mon poque)




> trop de personnes pour trop peu de places ;


Sachant que plus de bacheliers allaient arriver il aurait fallu augmenter les places disponibles, construire de nouveaux batiments, recruter des profs, des administratifs, mais a cote cher... Et ciomme d'habitude on a mis la charrue avant les bufs !




> de manire contre-intuitive, cela tue l'ascenseur social (de ce que j'avais compris, la slection ne pouvant plus se faire sur la sanction d'un niveau, elle se fait sur d'autres critres) ;


Un BAC+5 qui tient la caisse au supermarch pour vivre (ou survivre) c'est plus un ascenseur mais un descenseur social !




> des programmes pas assez ambitieux (culture scientifique/zttique : nant, philosophie : nant, institutions franaises (e.g. CNU) : nant,  la place on a de la branlette intellectuelle en franais/philosophie) ;


Je confirme, le niveau des stagiaires mme en cole d'ing est affligeant et baisse de plus en plus... (mais qui suis-je pour en juger avec mon BEP vont dirent certains ?)




> plus assez de personnes dans les domaines plus "manuel"/"moins qualifies" ;


Le travail manuel c'est pas bien, c'est sale, c'est mal pay, y'a pas d'avenir... On n'a entendu que a pendant des annes... Faut pas s'tonner aprs !




> les plus dous s'emmerdent en cours, c'est un nivellement par le bas.


C'est un euphmisme !

----------


## An0malie

> Ah, les L1 et L2 sont avant le BAC maintenant ?


Nan mais si la slection ne se fait pas avant elle se fait aprs c'est tout.

Suffit pas d'avoir une licence un master ou un doctorat, faut aussi avoir des comptence. Juste bosser pour avoir son diplme sans comprendre a sert  rien.

Le dernier crmage c'est le march du travail.

----------


## sergio_is_back

> Nan mais si la slection ne se fait pas avant elle se fait aprs c'est tout.
> 
> Suffit pas d'avoir une licence un master ou un doctorat, faut aussi avoir des comptence. Juste bosser pour avoir son diplme sans comprendre a sert  rien.
> 
> Le dernier crmage c'est le march du travail.


C'est comme a que pole emploi dispose :

- De bataillons de sans-diplmes,
- De plusieurs compagnies de BAC PRO / BTS en arts plastiques et autres sciences...
- Une arme de DUT, licencis, "mastriss" dans la psychologie et autres spcialits du dveloppement personnel,
- Plusieurs divisions d'ingnieurs, de docteurs, dans des domaines aussi nombreux que varis...

Et que lorsqu'on cherche un dveloppeur en informatique industrielle avec un salaire attractif on est oblig d'aller le dbaucher dans une autre bote... 

Tout ce que pole emploi nous a envoy : un gars qui savait cuisiner les nems et qui avec un diplme d'ingnieur ignorait que l'on pouvait se connecter  une base de donnes avec autre chose que phpMyAdmin (il au moins appris un truc en venant nous voir), c'est affligeant !

----------


## Neckara

> Nan mais si la slection ne se fait pas avant elle se fait aprs c'est tout.


Ce qui confirme donc deux de mes points :



> le niveau des plus "faibles" n'est pas suffisant pour entrer en FAC alors qu'on leur faire croire qu'ils l'ont ;trop de personnes pour trop peu de places ;


 part a je dis "N'importe quoi",  "encore une fois [je] ne sais  pas de quoi [je] parles", et suis "Vraiment ridicule".

D'ailleurs, c'est gnial de faire la slection aprs :
l'tudiant perd une anne ;on prend un logement CROUS pour rien ;10 000 de subvention de l'tat parti en fum ;les bourses ou l'argent des parents pour envoyer l'tudiant tudi si l'cole est loin ;les profs qui perdent leur temps  corriger inutilement des copies ;des classe surcharges le premier, voir les deux premiers semestres. 





> Suffit pas d'avoir une licence un master ou un doctorat, faut aussi avoir des comptence. Juste bosser pour avoir son diplme sans comprendre a sert  rien.


Justement le but d'un diplme c'est de sanctionner un niveau, des comptences. Ce n'est pas juste une preuve pour avoir pos son cul, 2, 3 ou 5 ans sur une chaise.

Si le diplme ne sert plus  cela, quel est alors son intrt ?





> Le dernier crmage c'est le march du travail.


Et le march du travail fait comment pour discriminer les nouveaux entrants ?

Parler de l'crmage en informatique est assez comique sachant que les tudiants ont gnralement trouv leur premier job avant mme la fin de leurs tudes ce qui n'en en empche pas d'avoir un niveau d'avoir un niveau mdiocre en sorti.

----------


## Darkzinus

> Je ne serai pas aussi catgorique : certaines filires ne mnent  rien, le march est satur, il faut le reconnaitre, du coup comme dit *Saverok* on voit des docteurs tenir des caisses de supermarch c'est sympa d'avoir un BAC+7 voir BAC+10 pour en arriver l.
> 
> De plus tout les doctorants ne sont pas aptes  se reconvertir dans l'IT : c'est pas parce qu'est docteur psychologie ou en littrature que t'as forcement des comptences ayant trait  la logique et lalgorithmique...


Sur le premier point, c'est mon BAC +5 (orient scientifique) qui m'a permis de me reconvertir en informatique dans un secteur bouch (tout du moins par rapport  la branche  laquelle j'aspirais).
Sur le second c'est effectivement un gros problme. Mais j'ai quand mme un contre exemple avec une collgue qui, titulaire d'une licence de lettres, a fait la mme reconversion que moi (c'tait l'exception qui confirme la rgle car tous les autres taient des BAC + 5  tendance scientifique).

----------


## Grogro

> Je ne serai pas aussi catgorique : certaines filires ne mnent  rien, le march est satur, il faut le reconnaitre, du coup comme dit *Saverok* on voit des docteurs tenir des caisses de supermarch c'est sympa d'avoir un BAC+7 voir BAC+10 pour en arriver l.


La majorit des diplmes du suprieur ne mnent  rien *directement* sur le march du travail mais ce n'est pas pour autant qu'ils ne sont pas valorisables dans le priv : ils ouvrent indirectement beaucoup de portes. Les employeurs sont plus pragmatiques qu'on ne le pense et la culture du diplme, encore dominante, s'tiole rapidement. Il n'y a pas que le savoir-faire immdiatement mobilisable  un instant t, il y a aussi le savoir et le savoir-tre qui importent tout autant aux employeurs. Les parcours linaires avec projet professionnel grav dans le marbre  16 ans c'est fini. Et bizarrement plus on est diplm, et plus on se reconverti facilement. Il n'en reste pas moins que l'indigence des services d'orientation dans l'enseignement secondaire est terrible gchis. 

On sait d'ailleurs trs bien que sur un projet IT mme une nouvelle recrue trs qualifie, exprimente, aux comptences techniques fortes, aura besoin d'une monte en comptence plus ou moins longue pour tre pleinement productive juste pour assimiler les spcificits techniques d'un projet, l'environnement fonctionnel, et la culture de l'entreprise cliente. 

Que vous le vouliez ou non la ralit statistique est l et elle est indiscutable. Le diplme du suprieur protge de l'emploi : https://data.oecd.org/fr/unemp/taux-...nstruction.htm




> De plus tout les doctorants ne sont pas aptes  se reconvertir dans l'IT : c'est pas parce qu'est docteur psychologie ou en littrature que t'as forcement des comptences ayant trait  la logique et lalgorithmique.


Typiquement franais cette mentalit forcment ngative qui ne voit que le pire dans chaque situation. Je n'ai jamais dit pas *TOUS* le peuvent, je dis que c'est *POSSIBLE* et que, statistiquement, a marche. C'est donc si difficile que a  comprendre dans un pays qui demeure maladivement obsd par les parcours ultra linaires de l'cole  la retraite ?

----------


## Luckyluke34

Heu, vous avez pas un peu l'impression d'avoir une vision ultra productiviste et conomico centre des tudes suprieures ?  :8O: 

Les tudes quelles qu'elles soient, a sert aussi  apprendre  travailler en quipe, amliorer son rdactionnel et sa communication, se constituer un cercle de pairs, bosser selon une mthodologie, etc. Je ne vois pas en quoi un ou deux ans pour se rendre compte qu'on s'est tromp de filire serait du temps _perdu_. Au contraire, la prsence d'un peu de varit dans des secteurs d'activit trs formats ne fait pas de mal.

Alors oui les connaissances et comptences de base dans un domaine c'est trs important, mais parfois j'ai l'impression que les employeurs tech attendent que des machines  travailler parfaites leur tombent toutes crues dans le bec et rechignent  faire un effort srieux de formation en interne... On pousse peut-tre un peu trop le curseur sur la formation initiale et pas assez sur le reste de la vie professionnelle l non ?

----------


## Neckara

> Les tudes quelles qu'elles soient, a sert aussi  apprendre  travailler en quipe, amliorer son rdactionnel et sa communication, se constituer un cercle de pairs, bosser selon une mthodologie, etc.


Il n'a pas t dit le contraire.

Les tudes ont pour objectif d'amener les tudiants  un certain niveau, dans plusieurs comptences, niveau qui sera par la suite sanctionn par un diplme.




> Je ne vois pas en quoi un ou deux ans pour se rendre compte qu'on s'est tromp de filire serait du temps _perdu_.


Tout simplement parce que d'une part, il n'aura pas acquis, au terme de ses annes de travail, le niveau que l'tude tait cens lui donner, malgr les ressources mobilises (logements, professeurs, locaux, argents). D'autre part, parce que s'il avait t directement vers des tudes  son niveau, sur le mme temps, il aurait acquis le mme niveau de comptence, voir bien plus.

De plus, si on veut vraiment pinailler, on peut les enfermer dans une pice sombre pendant 3 ans, et dire que ce n'est pas du temps perdu parce qu'ils auront acquis des comptences  grer la solitude,  voir dans le noir, etc...




> Au contraire, la prsence d'un peu de varit dans des secteurs d'activit trs formats ne fait pas de mal.


Il n'y a pas de mal  faire plusieurs formations, on n'a pas dit le contraire... mais encore faut-il les russir.
C'est bien beau de faire 4 mois en X avant d'abandonner, si c'est pour ne rien en avoir appris et retenu, cela ne sert  rien. Si derrire tu n'atteins pas le niveau demand par l'tude, voir au-del, quel intrt ?

En revanche, il est trs intressant d'avoir des comptences multiples, comme des "doubles-diplmes" (i.e. tu suis plusieurs formations en mme temps), de faire un mastre, ou plusieurs masters. Mais derrire, il faut aussi savoir de quelle manire on pourra tirer profit des comptences ainsi acquises (pas ncessairement dans le cadre professionnel par ailleurs).


Si c'est faire des tudes en X pour ne plus toucher un X de sa vie, ni utiliser ses connaissances en X dans un cadre professionnel ou citoyen, ce sera juste des comptences inutiles




> On pousse peut-tre un peu trop le curseur sur la formation initiale et pas assez sur le reste de la vie professionnelle l non ?


La formation ne s'arrte jamais, croire l'inverse, c'est juste glisser progressivement vers la mdiocrit.

La formation initiale n'en reste cependant pas moins importante. Si c'est faire 5ans d'tudes pour devoir se prendre 1ans de formations par l'employeur, formation qui ne sera pas ncessairement reconnue par les autres employeurs... autant faire 1 ans de mastre et avoir quelque chose de reconnu par tout employeur.

----------


## Luckyluke34

> Tout simplement parce que d'une part, il n'aura pas acquis, au terme de ses annes de travail, le niveau que l'tude tait cens lui donner, malgr les ressources mobilises (logements, professeurs, locaux, argents). D'autre part, parce que s'il avait t directement vers des tudes  son niveau, sur le mme temps, il aurait acquis le mme niveau de comptence, voir bien plus.


Avec des "si", on met Paris en bouteille. Combien d'informaticiens brillants ont commenc par une autre spcialit qui leur a apport beaucoup ?

Un parcours d'tudes c'est une exprience humaine, pas une ligne dans un bilan comptable.

----------


## Zirak

> Tout simplement parce que d'une part, il n'aura pas acquis, au terme de ses annes de travail, le niveau que l'tude tait cens lui donner, malgr les ressources mobilises (logements, professeurs, locaux, argents). D'autre part, parce que s'il avait t directement *vers des tudes  son niveau*, sur le mme temps, il aurait acquis le mme niveau de comptence, voir bien plus.
> 
> 
> Il n'y a pas de mal  faire plusieurs formations, on n'a pas dit le contraire... mais encore faut-il les russir.
> C'est bien beau de faire 4 mois en X avant d'abandonner, si c'est pour ne rien en avoir appris et retenu, cela ne sert  rien. Si derrire *tu n'atteins pas le niveau demand par l'tude,* voir au-del, quel intrt ?



Sauf qu'il n'y a pas forcment qu'une question de niveau, mais aussi de domaine, tu peux trs bien vouloir bosser dans une branche, commencer des tudes dans ce sens, et te rendre compte au bout de X mois que finalement, cela ne te correspond pas, et donc te rorienter vers un autre domaine.

Si le domaine initial ne te correspond pas, quel intrt de passer 1 ou 2 ans en y allant  reculons, pour absolument avoir le diplme correspondant (que tu n'auras probablement pas car tu ne seras pas intress en cours) ? 


Il faut diffrencier quelqu'un qui fait plusieurs formations (complmentaires pour toffer son bagage, ou suite  une reconversion complte), de quelqu'un qui "abandonne une formation" pour passer compltement  autre chose avant mme d'avoir commenc  travailler (donc on ne peut pas encore vraiment parler de reconversion).

Tout le monde n'est pas sr  100% de son avenir pro ds le BAC ou mme avant.


Pour moi dans notre pays, il y a surtout un gros travail niveau "orientation", et ce ds le collge, pour justement aider les gens  voir ce qui pourrait les intresser, orientation qui pourrait tre revue au cours du lyce, et /ou avant de faire ses "voeux" pour les tudes suprieures (la personne ayant normalement plus de maturit, et son caractre / ses gots ayant pu voluer depuis le collge).

La plupart des conseillers d'orientation n'y connaissent rien au niveau des mtiers actuels et envoient les jeunes dans des trucs qui n'ont rien  voir avec ce qui les intresse, il ne faut pas s'tonner qu'aprs, il y ait autant de changements lors des tudes suprieures...


Anecdote perso : j'ai su trs tt que je voulais faire du dveloppement, pour savoir comment avoir un cursus me permettant de travailler la dedans, j'ai donc vu un conseiller d'orientation qui m'a envoy vers une 1re "lectronique" (F2 je crois avec l'ancien systme), plutt que vers une 1re S (alors que j'avais le niveau pour), et en plus pas de bol, je dmnageais entre la seconde et la 1re, et dans le lyce o je devais aller, la classe d'lectronique tait complte, du coup le conseiller du nouveau lyce m'a envoy en "lectrotechnique" car bon, "c'est presque pareil que l'lectronique hein"...

Alors je suis content, j'ai fais du dessin technique, de la productique, un peu d'automatisme, boss sur des moteurs triphass, etc etc. Ce qui ne m'intressait pas le moins du monde (c'est simple, mes deux plus petites notes au bac, 8 et 9, taient sur mes 2 plus gros coeff), du coup  quelques diximes prs, je n'ai mme pas eu une mention "assez bien", et derrire, pour aller en IUT faire du dev, en ne venant pas de S, je n'avais pas un dossier suffisamment costaud et tait loin d'tre prioritaire... 

Du coup, j'ai fait une 1re anne de DEUG d'anglais, car j'tais trs fort dans cette langue, et des venements perso ont fait que j'e n'ai pas t en 2me anne, mais commenc  faire des petits boulots, pour ensuite seulement, russir  faire une formation dans le dveloppement.

----------


## Neckara

> Avec des "si", on met Paris en bouteille. Combien d'informaticiens brillants ont commenc par une autre spcialit qui leur a apport beaucoup ?


Donc  priori ils n'taient pas en chec dans cette autre spcialit ?




> Sauf qu'il n'y a pas forcment qu'une question de niveau, mais aussi de domaine, tu peux trs bien vouloir bosser dans une branche, commencer des tudes dans ce sens, et te rendre compte au bout de X mois que finalement, cela ne te correspond pas, et donc te rorienter vers un autre domaine.


Ce qui n'a pas de rapport avec la discussion actuelle o on parlait des tudiants qui entrent dans une formation sans en avoir le niveau, et qui chouent.

Cela te fais aussi poser l'hypothse qu'ils n'auraient pas pu se rendre compte en amont que cette branche ne leur correspond pas, ce qui n'est non-plus pas ncessairement le cas pour tous.




> Si le domaine initial ne te correspond pas, quel intrt de passer 1 ou 2 ans en y allant  reculons, pour absolument avoir le diplme correspondant (que tu n'auras probablement pas car tu ne seras pas intress en cours) ?


Tu peux ensuite te rorienter  niveau quivalant. E.g. faire un IUT (2 ans auparavant) puis aller, e.g., dans une cole d'ingnieur sur un sujet diffrent. Il faut aussi voir si la double-comptence peut tre intressante dans le nouveau domaine qu'il vise. S'il ne lui manque que quelques mois, qu'a-t-il  perdre de continuer ?

Aprs "ne pas tre intress" est une excuse, pas une raison,  l'chec.



Aprs, on ne parle pas de 2-3 personnes qui changent d'avis, mais de parfois prs de 50% de la promo qui abandonnent ds le premier semestre aprs les rsultats des examens, des personnes qui s'arrtent alors qu'elles ont presque le diplme en poche.

Il faut aussi prendre ses responsabilits, il y a des centres d'orientations, des possibilits de faire des stages ou des visites, de contacter des professionnels du domaine, etc. Il faut prendre sa vie en main et ne pas juste se contenter de suivre le mouvement.

----------


## Zirak

> Tu peux ensuite te rorienter  niveau quivalant. E.g. faire un IUT (2 ans auparavant) puis aller, e.g., dans une cole d'ingnieur sur un sujet diffrent. Il faut aussi voir si la double-comptence peut tre intressante dans le nouveau domaine qu'il vise. S'il ne lui manque que quelques mois, *qu'a-t-il  perdre de continuer* ?


Tout le monde n'a pas forcment les moyens / la possibilit de faire X annes d'tudes, et de finir un diplme dans un truc qui ne convient pas, pour ensuite repartir sur une formation de niveau quivalent, et y repasser entre 2 et 5 ans. La FAC c'est une chose, et cela peut ne pas tre trs coteux, mais ce n'est pas le cas de toutes les tudes suprieures.

Tout le monde n'a pas non plus envie d'entrer dans le monde du travail  28 ans pour ensuite tre  le retraite  70 ans car il te faut 42 annuits.

Et puis surtout, si on ne poussait pas tout le monde  faire Bac+5 pour au final, faire un job qui pourrait tre accompli par un mec avec BEP ou un BAC, il y aurait surement moins de monde  s'engager dans des tudes dont ils n'ont pas le niveau... 






> Il faut aussi prendre ses responsabilits, il y a des centres d'orientations, des possibilits de faire des stages ou des visites, de contacter des professionnels du domaine, etc. Il faut prendre sa vie en main et ne pas juste se contenter de suivre le mouvement.


C'est facile  dire en tant "qu'adulte mature", mais je doute que les collgiens de 15 ans ou mme des lycens de 17 ans (ges o tu fais tes premiers choix d'orientation) soient tous assez matures pour penser  avoir, et faire ce genre de dmarches, sachant que justement, les conseillers d'orientations sont senss tre l pour a. 



C'est un peu facile de tout mettre sur le dos des tudiants, certes il y en a une partie qui ne s'implique pas assez (et autres points que tu voques), je suis d'accord avec toi, mais on ne peut pas dire que le systme ducatif soit parfait, idem concernant les conseillers d'orientation, sans mme parler de cette culture du diplme trs prsente chez nous, qui joue aussi, qu'on le veuille ou non, sur ces checs.

----------


## Neckara

> Tout le monde n'a pas forcment les moyens / la possibilit de faire X annes d'tudes, et de finir un diplme dans un truc qui ne convient pas, pour ensuite repartir sur une formation de niveau quivalent, et y repasser entre 2 et 5 ans.


Si tu te rorientes  niveau quivalent, ou fini une anne, les problmes que tu voques ne sont pas pertinents.




> C'est facile  dire en tant "qu'adulte mature", mais je doute que les collgiens de 15 ans ou mme des lycens de 17 ans (ges o tu fais tes premiers choix d'orientation) soient tous assez matures pour penser  avoir, et faire ce genre de dmarches, sachant que justement, les conseillers d'orientations sont senss tre l pour a.


Les parents sont aussi responsables de l'ducation de leur rejetons.





> C'est un peu facile de tout mettre sur le dos des tudiants, certes il y en a une partie qui ne s'implique pas assez (et autres points que tu voques), je suis d'accord avec toi, mais on ne peut pas dire que le systme ducatif soit parfait, idem concernant les conseillers d'orientation, sans mme parler de cette culture du diplme trs prsente chez nous, qui joue aussi, qu'on le veuille ou non, sur ces checs.


Il faut arrter de les infantiliser.

Le systme ducatif n'est certes pas parfait, bienvenu dans la ralit o rien ne l'est ! C'est  toi ensuite de t'adapter  ton environnement, tu ne vas pas attendre que le monde change autours de toi.

Va dans des domaines comme la recherche, tu verras ce que c'est la difficult  faire 3 ans d'tudes supplmentaires pour finir avec un salaire 2 fois moins lev que ses congnres,  faire 3 mtiers  temps plein  la fois, avec tellement peu d'ouvertures de postes que tu te payes 3 ans d'emploi prcaires avant de russir ou d'abandonner. Et comme si cela ne suffisait pas, tu te retrouves  faire des heures complmentaires (i.e. heures supplmentaires, mais moins bien pays que des heures normales) parce que oui, il n'y a pas assez de postes, et toujours plus d'tudiants. Sans compter le publish or perish, les ANR, valuations HCERES, etc.


En face tu as des tudiants  qui on demande juste de poser son cul sur une chaise et d'couter, et qui trouvent quand mme le moyen de se plaindre. Tu en vois qui n'essayent mme pas, tu en vois rendre des copies blanches, voire mme des rponses alatoires (dans l'espoir que sur un malentendu, et avec un peu de chances, a peut passer) enfin, c'est quand ils daignent venir en cours. Quand ce n'est pas tout simplement des tudiants fantmes dont on peut suspecter la fraude aux bourses.


Je pense que le mtier est dj suffisamment difficile, avec des moyens toujours en baisse, pour qu'on ne vienne pas nous en rajouter par dessus.

----------


## Zirak

Oui enfin je note que tu omets volontairement plusieurs points de mon message...

Si c'est aux tudiants et  leurs parents de grer seul leur orientation,  quoi (et pourquoi) sont pays les conseillers d'orientations ?  Ce n'est pas de l'argent gch a ? 


De mme que tu zappe compltement cet aspect "culture du diplme" qui demande toujours plus de diplmes pour au final dans certains cas, ne pas tre plus pay (voir moins bien pay) qu'un BAC ou un BEP (et pas besoin de bosser dans la recherche pour a...). Tout le monde n'a pas les capacits pour faire BAC +5 ou plus, donc oui, il y a des gens qui font des tudes suprieures alors qu'il pourrait trs bien s'en passer et qui coulent, ce qui est un gchis de ressources en effet, mais la faute  qui ? 


Tu nous parle des fraudeurs aux bourses, oui ok, il y en a, mais comme toutes les fraudes, c'est rarement la majorit. J'ai l'impression d'entendre le gouvernement  propos des chmeurs ou un xnophobe de base  propos des fraudes aux APL des trangers...  

Le problme vient de X facteurs diffrents, mais c'est sr que c'est plus facile de ne voir que les quelques fraudeurs aux bourses, sans rien remettre en question  cts...


Pour quelqu'un qui d'habitude,  tendance  aller chercher la petite bte partout, je te trouve trs laxiste dans ton raisonnement, serait-il possible que comme le sujet te concerne en partie (avec la recherche et le reste), tu sois moins objectif que d'habitude ?  :;):

----------


## Neckara

> Si c'est aux tudiants et  leurs parents de grer seul leur orientation,  quoi (et pourquoi) sont pays les conseillers d'orientations ?  Ce n'est pas de l'argent gch a ?


Je n'ai pas dit qu'ils devaient le faire seul

Ce n'est pas non plus parce qu'une personne est paye qu'elle peut faire des miracles et a toute responsabilit. Un prof des coles est pays pour faire des cours aux lves, mais ce n'est pas le prof qui va aller border l'lve le soir pour qu'il se lve en forme, ce n'est pas lui qui va s'assurer que l'lve fait bien ses devoir  la maison, ce n'est pas lui qui va apprendre  la place de l'lve, etc.

De mme un conseiller d'orientation ne peut faire que aider, ce n'est pas lui qui va aller visiter des entreprises  la place de l'tudiant, ce n'est pas lui qui va se faire un avis  la place de l'tudiant, ce n'est pas sa vie, ce n'est pas lui qui va faire des tudes suprieurs.

EDIT : un exemple parlant, une femme de mnage est paye pour s'assurer de la propret des lieux. Si les personnes chient  ct des toilettes, est-ce vraiment la faute de la femme de mnage si les lieux sont rgulirement sales ? Est-ce que s'assurer que la femme de mnage fasse correctement son travail va rellement changer la situation ?




> De mme que tu zappe compltement cet aspect "culture du diplme" qui demande toujours plus de diplmes pour au final dans certains cas, ne pas tre plus pay (voir moins bien pay) qu'un BAC ou un BEP (et pas besoin de bosser dans la recherche pour a...). Tout le monde n'a pas les capacits pour faire BAC +5 ou plus, donc oui, il y a des gens qui font des tudes suprieures alors qu'il pourrait trs bien s'en passer et qui coulent, ce qui est un gchis de ressources en effet, mais la faute  qui ?


Dj au fait de donner le diplme (EDIT : le BAC)  tout le monde ? Ce qu'on a dj critiqu par ailleurs ?

Ensuite, en ce qui concerne les capacits (!= niveau), tout le monde l'a, le problme, c'est aussi de s'en donner les moyens. Et ce n'est pas en schant des cours que a arrangera les choses.

En ce la culture du diplme n'a pas vraiment grand chose  voir avec le problme actuel. Ce n'est pas la culture du diplme qui te fait rater ton anne, ou qui fait que tu n'aies pas le niveau.




> Tu nous parle des fraudeurs aux bourses, oui ok, il y en a, mais comme toutes les fraudes, c'est rarement la majorit.


Pas besoin qu'ils soient la majorit pour que cela pose problme et prenne inutilement des places et des ressources (~3% des tudiants de ce que j'ai cru rapidement lire).




> Le problme vient de X facteurs diffrents, mais c'est sr que c'est plus facile de ne voir que les quelques fraudeurs aux bourses, sans rien remettre en question  cts...


Le problme tant que je n'ai justement pas parl que des fraudeurs aux bourses


Quand il y a un problme et que le principal intress ne fait dj pas sa part du travail, a-t-on vraiment besoin d'aller chercher la petite bte ?

----------


## Zirak

> Quand il y a un problme et que le principal intress ne fait dj pas sa part du travail, a-t-on vraiment besoin d'aller chercher la petite bte ?


Oui car tu pars du principe que tout ceux en chec ne doivent cela qu' leur propre faute, et qu'ils sont tous dans le cas que tu dcris et n'en branlent pas une, ce qui est faux, quid des mauvais enseignants pas pdagogues et autres, par exemple ? 

Je le redis, il y a X facteurs, et tu n'en vois qu'un, les tudiants.


Et non, tout le monde n'a pas les capacits, je suis dsol mais tout le monde n'est pas capable de rsoudre des quations mathmatiques de trs haut niveau, ou n'ira pas bosser sur la thorie des cordes, mme en tant attentif en cours, il suffit de voir dans notre branche, il y a beaucoup de monde qui n'a pas un niveau d'abstraction suffisant pour comprendre certains concepts, moi le 1er.

Si tout le monde avait les capacits pour tout comprendre, 100% de la population serait prix Nobel de je ne sais quoi, et on aurait dj dcouvert la rponse  la La Grande Question sur la vie, l'univers et le reste...


Tu veux le meilleur exemple que tout le monde n'a pas les capacits pour tout comprendre ? Ryu 

 ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::

----------


## Neckara

> Oui car tu pars du principe que tout ceux en chec ne doivent cela qu' leur propre faute


Ben oui, comme en sport, si tu choues, ce n'est pas de la faute du vent, ou du soleil. Comme dans les jeux, ce n'est pas de la faute de la manette.

Si tu choues, c'est de TA faute, et c'est  toi de savoir rebondir en consquence.




> et qu'ils sont tous dans le cas que tu dcris et n'en branlent pas une


Ou alors ils ne branlent pas assez. Mais dans l'enseignement suprieur o ( par quelques formations spcifiques), on donne le diplme, pour chouer, il faut rellement le faire exprs. Mme ceux qui ont le plus de difficults ou ceux qui ne le mritent pas obtiennent leur diplme.




> ce qui est faux, quid des mauvais enseignants pas pdagogues et autres, par exemple ?


Combien sont-ils rellement ?
Cela va toucher combien de matires au total ?
Avec ou sans polycopis ?

Sachant que le dernier recours qui est d'apprendre soit-mme de manire autodidacte est toujours possible. L'inverse n'est cependant pas possible.




> Je le redis, il y a X facteurs, et tu n'en vois qu'un, les tudiants.


Ce n'est pas le prof qui va passer l'examen. Le facteur dterminant reste l'tudiant.

Il est inutile de s'intresser aux autres facteurs/influences, si dj il y a un problme avec le facteur dterminant. C'est comme surveiller la pluie pour rduire les risques d'inondations, alors qu'un barrage vient de craquer en amont.




> Et non, tout le monde n'a pas les capacits, je suis dsol mais tout le monde n'est pas capable de rsoudre des quations mathmatiques de trs haut niveau


Tout le monde en a les capacits, il faut juste atteindre le niveau ncessaire avec la mthodologie qui va avec. Sauf que cela demande du temps, des efforts, et de l'investissement, et a, a commence ds la maternelle.




> il y a beaucoup de monde qui n'a pas un niveau d'abstraction suffisant pour comprendre certains concepts, moi le 1er.


Tu as un exemple de concept ?





> Si tout le monde avait les capacits pour tout comprendre, 100% de la population serait prix Nobel de je ne sais quoi, et on aurait dj dcouvert la rponse  la La Grande Question sur la vie, l'univers et le reste...


Cela n'a aucun sens.

Avoir les capacits ne signifie pas les utiliser. On ne parle pas non plus de "tout comprendre". De plus, le prix Nobel reste un concours, donc mme avec des capacits extra-ordinaires, tout le monde ne l'obtiendra pas. Quant  la rponse elle est connue depuis trs longtemps, c'est 42. Ce qui reste inconnu c'est la question.




> Tu veux le meilleur exemple que tout le monde n'a pas les capacits pour tout comprendre ? Ryu


J'y vois plus un problme de volont.

Il reste quand mme relativement intelligent avec une culture plutt bonne sauf qu'elle ne va que dans un sens.


Aprs, c'est sr qu'il y aura toujours des autistes de degr variables, et d'autres personnes ayant des conditions mdicales spcifiques. Mais tu conviendras que ce n'est pas le sujet principal de notre discussion.

----------


## Zirak

Et donc, si je suis ton raisonnement, tous les enfants en "chec scolaire", peu importe leur ge, au final c'est de leur faute puisque ce sont eux le facteur dterminant ? Ils ont qu' tre plus motivs ces petits cons, les classes en surnombre, le manque de matriel, les profs non pdagogues, ou des conditions familiales dplorables, n'ont rien  voir du tout...

 ::roll::  ::roll:: 


Qu'on se comprenne bien, en aucun cas je ne dis que les tudiants n'ont rien du tout  se reprocher hein, ils ont bien entendu eux aussi leur part (plus ou moins grande en fonction de chacun) de responsabilits, mais dire que tout ne tient qu' eux, non dsol, on ne sera jamais d'accord.  ::):  


Sinon tes exemples sont moisis si je peux me permettre : 

- dans un sport collectif, tu peux chouer  cause de mauvais choix stratgique de ton entraneur (ou de tes coquipiers) par exemple, et cela ne sera pas de ta faute.
- dans un jeu vido, tu peux chouer car les devs ont mal dos la difficult du jeu, ou qu'il est bugu, et cela ne sera pas de ta faute non plus. 

Mme  l'cole, tu peux "chouer" lors d'un projet de groupe car les autres n'ont rien fait, ou parce que ton prof ne peut pas te pifrer pour une raison X ou Y, et qu'il va peut-tre te noter un peu moins bien que d'autres, etc. etc.


Donc non, un chec ne sera pas toujours que de ta propre faute.  :;):

----------


## Neckara

> Et donc, si je suis ton raisonnement, tous les enfants en "chec scolaire", peu importe leur ge, au final c'est de leur faute puisque ce sont eux le facteur dterminant ?


En bas ge, il y aurait ~3 facteurs dterminants, dont la motivation de l'enseignant.

L'autonomie d'un enfant en bas ge n'est pas le mme que celui d'un lycen, ou d'un adulte.




> les classes en surnombre, le manque de matriel, les profs non pdagogues, ou des conditions familiales dplorables, n'ont rien  voir du tout...


Cela ne joue qu'un rle de facilitateur.

Le fait que, dans des pays dfavoriss, mais aussi il y a quelques dcennies, des personnes russissent leur ducation avec 3 fois rien, montre bien que le facteur dterminant ne se situe pas l.


Si tu as la gnaque de russir, peu d'obstacles t'en empcheront. En revanche, si tu attends que tout te tombe du ciel, c'est sr qu' la moindre difficult, tu te vautres, et a, ce n'est pas de la faute  la difficult.




> mais dire que tout ne tient qu' eux, non dsol, on ne sera jamais d'accord.


Avec tout ce qu'on leur donne en France ?

Si encore c'tait des tudiants avec la gnaque qui chouaient, oui on pourrait discuter, mais l faut arrter de chercher des excuses.





> - dans un sport collectif, tu peux chouer  cause de mauvais choix stratgique de ton entraneur (ou de tes coquipiers) par exemple, et cela ne sera pas de ta faute.


Dans ce cas, c'est de la faute  l'quipe dans son ensemble.

Tu ne vas pas te chercher un bouc missaire pour le lui faire payer et te dcharger de ta responsabilit. Bon,  moins d'tre dans une course de relais et que l'un des membres de l'quipe parte dans le mauvais sens, mais on part vraiment dans des considrations qui n'ont plus de sens vis  vis de l'analogie de dpart.





> - dans un jeu vido, tu peux chouer car les devs ont mal dos la difficult du jeu, ou qu'il est bugu, et cela ne sera pas de ta faute non plus.


C'est toujours  toi de surmonter les obstacles.

C'est comme dire "c'est trop difficile donc ce n'est pas de ma faute". Non, c'est  toi de devenir meilleur, de progresser, et d'aller au-del.
Sinon, ds que tu choues  quelque chose, ce ne sera jamais de ta faute :
c'est la faute au devs qui ont fait un jeu trop dur ;c'est la faute au profs qui ont fait un exam trop dur ;c'est la faute  l'entreprise qui a fait un recrutement trop dur ;etc.

Tu accuses les autres, puis ne fait plus rien. C'est confortable, mais ce n'est pas comme cela qu'on progresse.




> Mme  l'cole, tu peux "chouer" lors d'un projet de groupe car les autres n'ont rien fait, ou parce que ton prof ne peut pas te pifrer pour une raison X ou Y, et qu'il va peut-tre te noter un peu moins bien que d'autres, etc. etc.


Les projets de groupes tu peux les faire tout seul. Tu peux aussi signaler la situation.

Le prof qui ne peut pas te piffer est une excuse quand mme assez facile. D'autant plus que plus cela sera vident (i.e. plus le prof est oblig de te rabaisser pour te faire chouer), plus tes chances de recours seront leves. Des cons a existe partout, ce n'est pas une excuse pour chouer.

Tu crois qu'insulter et maudire le profs, pleurer dans ton lit, ou te braquer, te fera mieux russir ?

----------


## Neckara

Soyons aussi honnte.

Quand un lve se ramasse un 0 pour avoir rendu une copie blanche, ce n'est pas de la faute du prof qui ne peut pas le piffer, ou qui a fait un examen trop dur. De mme quand l'lve ne vient pas en cours.

Quand un lve choue  un examen individuel, ce n'est (normalement) pas un problme de travail d'quipe.



Aprs c'est la loi de pareto, avant de s'occuper des quelques rares cas d'exceptions, occupons-nous d'abord des 80%.

----------


## Zirak

> *C'est toujours  toi de surmonter les obstacles.*
> 
> C'est comme dire "c'est trop difficile donc ce n'est pas de ma faute". Non, c'est  toi de devenir meilleur, de progresser, et d'aller au-del.
> Sinon, ds que tu choues  quelque chose, ce ne sera jamais de ta faute :
> c'est la faute au devs qui ont fait un jeu trop dur ;c'est la faute au profs qui ont fait un exam trop dur ;c'est la faute  l'entreprise qui a fait un recrutement trop dur ;etc.


Et donc quand le jeu est bugu, c'est la faute du joueur aussi ?  ::roll:: 

Pour ton information, il existe des jeux vidos "infinissables" pour diverses raisons, et du coup, c'est la faute des joueurs ? 

Un peu moins de mauvaise foi stp...





> Soyons aussi honnte.


Charit bien ordonne commence par soit-mme cf ci-dessous





> Quand un lve se ramasse un 0 pour avoir rendu une copie blanche, ce n'est pas de la faute du prof qui ne peut pas le piffer, ou qui a fait un examen trop dur. De mme quand l'lve ne vient pas en cours.
> 
> Quand un lve choue  un examen individuel, ce n'est (normalement) pas un problme de travail d'quipe.


Et je n'ai jamais dit le contraire, merci d'avoir "l'honntet" de ne pas dformer mes propos, je donnais juste des exemples de choses qui font que non, on n'est pas toujours *seul* responsable et si tu comprend correctement le franais, *ne pas tre seul responsable, ne signifie pas ne pas tre responsable du tout* (cf mon message prcdent o je disais qu'effectivement les tudiants avaient aussi leur part).





> Aprs c'est la loi de pareto, avant de s'occuper des quelques rares cas d'exceptions, occupons-nous d'abord des 80%.


Tu fais ton Ryu ? Tes 80% d'lves branleurs, on peut avoir une source ?

----------


## Grogro

> Le fait que, dans des pays dfavoriss, mais aussi il y a quelques dcennies, des personnes russissent leur ducation avec 3 fois rien, montre bien que le facteur dterminant ne se situe pas l.


Je suppose que tu voulais dire "il y a quelques dcennies en France". Ce qui est toujours possible en 2018 soit dit en passant, mais c'est avant tout un effet de loupe. Les cohortes d'enfants qui chouaient avant le bac il y a 50 ans, personne ne les voyaient. Ils taient envoys  l'usine o il y avait encore du travail pour tout le monde, et des exigences de qualification bien moindre. Aujourd'hui, quand le chmage des jeunes atteint les 25% depuis plus d'une gnration, tout le monde ne voit que les cohortes de jeunes dtruits par l'EN qui restent sur le carreau parce qu'il n'existe plus de viviers d'emplois non qualifis et que nous sommes devenus de plus en plus sensibles  l'chec scolaire et  l'illettrisme. 

Mais il y a 50 ans surtout, c'tait avant que les politiques de gauche comme de droite ne s'obstinent  anantir l'cole et  renoncer  toute forme de transmission,  la culture classique qui est la seule mancipatrice. Sans compter que les enseignants taient des notables respects par la socit.

----------


## fredoche

Neckara...

Tu soumettras  ton intellect ces concepts appuys par des expriences :
L'effet Pygmalion, ou/ou pas prophtie auto-ralisatrice
L'effet Hawthorne

Ces concepts issus de la psychologie sociale (pouahhh ...  ::vomi:: ) qui remettent au moins un peu en cause tes certitudes sur la seule capacit et/ou responsabilit individuelle

Personnellement ayant eu plusieurs vies, et faisant partie de ces gens qui ont fait des tudes qui ne servaient  rien... psychologie... Je suis trs heureux aujourd'hui de russir depuis 20 ans dans ce mtier de dveloppeur. 

Mais j'ai aussi t pion, maitre d'internat durant 6 ans, et j'ai un souvenir inoubliable de quelques profs, de vrais cons  proprement parler, qui avaient dcid de ne plus piffer un lve et leur en faisait objectivement baver durant toute l'anne. Et psychologiquement c'est trs dur pour ceux-ci, d'autant que toute forme de rbellion peut s'avrer trs risqu, et que le corporatisme fait que personne ne remettra en cause ces brebis galeuses de l'enseignement.
Les enseignants dans leurs salles de cours ont tout pouvoir, certains, rares heureusement, peuvent faire preuve d'une perversion et d'un acharnement extrmement nocifs pour leurs ttes de turcs dsignes de l'anne.

J'ai aussi souvenir d'autres profs nuls  proprement parler, et avec qui lorsque tu rentrais dans leurs classes, tu rentrais dans un capharnam. Ces gens l taient tout simplement incapables de transmettre un savoir, faute d'avoir la comptence pour grer une classe et imposer une autorit inexistante. Quand tu as ces enseignants, il sera difficile de compter sur tes seules capacits individuelles pour pallier des absences de contenu, de matire, de rgles...

bref tu dissertes encore sur ton monde idal, o tout n'est que chiffres et vidences statistiques

Perso mon ain est concern par ParcoursSup, nous avons eu au lyce une prsentation de l'outil, que bien sur personne ne connaissait puisqu'il ntait pas fonctionnel et serait mis en production une semaine plus tard. Un grand moment.
Bref une appli d'informaticiens, donc  mon sens obtus, mais obligatoire de toute faon, et l o a risque d'tre drle, ce sera de grer la cohorte de cas particuliers qui n'ont pas t pris en compte par ces esprits hautement suprieurs que sont les dveloppeurs informatiques.

A la sortie de cette runion, je ressentais le dgout de cette socit technocratique (j'avais en tte la chanson des Floyd, "welcome to the machine"), car ce n'est pas autre chose. Rentre bien dans les cases, avant les dates butoirs, sinon point de salut... Parce que  part pour des trucs comme les beaux-arts, tu ne peux pas ne pas passer par l'outil. Par exemple inscription universitaire impossible de manire autonome.
Car c'est bien connu, tous les problmes se rglent avec des outils, des applis  XXX millions d'euros, fruit du travail de quelques SSII qui auront bien su placer leurs pions.

Ca finirait comme le logiciel de paie de l'arme, que a ne m'tonnerait pas.

On se demande comment a pouvait fonctionner avant ces outils. Bien, trop bien surement...

----------


## Neckara

> Et donc quand le jeu est bugu, c'est la faute du joueur aussi ?


Tu fais une confusion entre la faute lie au fait que le jeu soit bugu, et la faute lie au fait que le joueur ai chou.




> Pour ton information, il existe des jeux vidos "infinissables" pour diverses raisons, et du coup, c'est la faute des joueurs ?


Parce que, pour continuer dans l'analogie, les examens sont "infinissables" ? Pourtant il y a des tudiants qui russissent, faut m'expliquer alors.

C'est comme dire "si je tire  balle relle sur un tudiant et le tue, il ratera ses examens, et a sera pas de sa faute". Oui, bien videmment, mais on se place dans des cadres trs particuliers. Or ce n'est pas ce dont on parle ici.




> Et je n'ai jamais dit le contraire, merci d'avoir "l'honntet" de ne pas dformer mes propos, je donnais juste des exemples de choses qui font que non, on n'est pas toujours *seul* responsable et si tu comprend correctement le franais, *ne pas tre seul responsable, ne signifie pas ne pas tre responsable du tout* (cf mon message prcdent o je disais qu'effectivement les tudiants avaient aussi leur part).


Et j'ai bien confirm qu'il y a des cas rares d'exceptions, mais qu'il faut avant tout s'intresser au facteur dterminant.




> Tu fais ton Ryu ? Tes 80% d'lves branleurs, on peut avoir une source ?


Je n'ai pas dit qu'il y avait 80% d'lves branleurs.

Sinon, en ce moment ils doivent commencer  se diriger vers Carrouf pour acheter de l'alcool.




> L'effet Hawthorne


Les effets constats sont principalement d  la motivation des candidats, ce qui retombe pour le coup dans ce que j'affirmais.




> L'effet Pygmalion, ou/ou pas prophtie auto-ralisatrice


Ce n'est pas magique, il y a des mcanismes derrires qui peuvent plus ou moins s'exprimer en fonction de l'individu.
Les effets ne sont pas non plus infini.

D'ailleurs ce qui nous intresserait plus ici serait l'effet Golem. L aussi il y a une part de motivation.
Sachant que,  partir du collge, les tudiants n'ont pas qu'un seul professeur. Sachant aussi que les examens sont gnralement anonymes (BAC, examens dans le suprieur). Sachant aussi que mme s'il y a un biais dans la notation, une personne ne va pas perdre 5 points sur sa moyenne, et encore plus pour des valuation de type QCM.




> Ces concepts issus de la psychologie sociale (pouahhh ... ) qui remettent au moins un peu en cause tes certitudes sur la seule capacit et/ou responsabilit individuelle


Non, non, non, non.

Il ne faut surtout pas les prendre comme excuses. Les effets existes, certes, mais la responsabilit incombe toujours  l'apprenant.

Il peut certes y avoir des variations subjectives sur la note, c'est aussi  l'tudiant de se mettre  l'abri avec une "marge de confort". De plus, pour que ces effets jouent rellement il faut dj tre assez proche de la moyenne, et je suis dsol, mais quand tu es proche de la moyenne, et vu les systmes de notations actuels, t'as pas le niveau. On ne va pas se mentir.


Et encore, pour que ces effets jouent, il faut aussi venir en cours et essayer. Et rien que cela, ce n'est dj pas toujours gagn.

Qu'on fasse ces critiques quand on a des lves assidus, et un haut niveau d'exigence, pourquoi pas. Mais l c'est juste ridicule. Avant de chercher la petite bte dans les effets psychologique, dj dgommer la grosse. Au bout d'un moment, on va finir par demander aux profs de passer les examens  la place des tudiants !
C'est comme s'intresser  la fuite sur un robinet alors que le barrage s'est fait exploser ! Puis aller taper sur les plombier pour leur dire que c'est de leur faute si il y a des pertes d'eau, cela  cause du robinet qui fuit, et si cela ne suffisait pas, c'est un robinet magique qui se planque et qui se remet  fuir rgulirement.

Si vous voulez qu'on fasse plus de choses, engagez-nous des assistants. Parce que je ne sais pas comment vous voulez qu'on assure des activits de recherche, une activit d'enseignement (parfois jusqu'au double du service), une activit administrative, et en plus devenir un expert en sciences de l'ducation et mettre en place toute la ribambelle d'outils dans le cadre de ses enseignements.

Personnellement, j'ai quelques livres en vu sur les sciences de l'enseignement, notamment sur l'valuation. *JE N'AI MME PAS LE TEMPS DE LES LIRE*. Et derrire, on vient rgulirement te rajouter une couche en disant que l'EN et l'ESR, c'est pourri, qu'ils font pas les choses correctement. Une potiche se tape 3 ans de cours en maternelle avec des soutiens exceptionnels, vend un livre contenant quelques mensonges aujourd'hui dcouvert, et fait maintenant le tour de la France pour nous moraliser, en disant qu'on est trop des cons, et que sa mthode d'ducation elle marche mieux.

EDIT: Et vous avez tout une industrie qui vit de cela !  vendre des livres  destination des parents pour expliquer que l'EN, c'est de la merde,  expliquer qu'en fait leur enfant c'est des gnies incompris,  expliquer que leur mthode est meilleure.


Vous croyez qu'en tant plein de bonnes intentions on fait des miracles ? Que si tu viens voir les personnes ayant des mauvaises notes avec le sourire, en "faisant les choses correctement", tu vas le motiver et le sauver ? Spoiler : on n'est pas dans un film ou un roman ! Vous avez trop lu GTO !
On a aussi plus de 15 tudiants (demi-groupe en TD/TP), on ne peut pas tre en permanence derrire tout le monde. Tu essayes de les pousser, mais tu fini par tre bien impuissant. Tu veux faire quoi de plus ?

T'as des lves qui sont super-sympa, tu veux les aider, tu veux qu'ils russissent. Tu fais ce que tu peux, mais ce n'est pas suffisant. Et derrire on te rpte en boucle dans les missions de pseudo-intellectuels, que l'chec, c'est de notre faute, que ceci, que cela. On fait un mtier quand mme bien ingrat, avec une tiquette de bouc missaire pour l'chec scolaire.

EDIT: le diplme on le donne ! Vous voulez qu'on fasse quoi de plus ?


Allez parler  des professeurs. Quand tu retrouves des tudiants  la caftria au lieu d'tre en cours, quand ils ne viennent pas les matins car "il faut se lever", ou que tu les vois dfoncs le vendredi matin, ou qui tu vois un cours avec un seul lve sur toute une promo dsol, mais c'est pas la peine de nous sortir du machin ou du bidule pour expliquer l'chec scolaire !
L'absentisme est le problme voqu n1 rcurrent dans les runions des spcialits, mais derrire on est pieds et poings lis, on ne peut rien faire. Mais derrire, personne n'en parle.





> Personnellement ayant eu plusieurs vies, et faisant partie de ces gens qui ont fait des tudes qui ne servaient  rien... psychologie...


Avec ou sans la coloration psychanalytique ?  ::aie:: 




> Mais j'ai aussi t pion, maitre d'internat durant 6 ans, et j'ai un souvenir inoubliable de quelques profs, de vrais cons  proprement parler, qui avaient dcid de ne plus piffer un lve et leur en faisait objectivement baver durant toute l'anne.


Je n'ai personnellement jamais t tmoin d'une telle chose.

Quelles ont t les procdures lances  leur encontre ? Quels en fts les rsultats ?




> J'ai aussi souvenir d'autres profs nuls  proprement parler, et avec qui lorsque tu rentrais dans leurs classes, tu rentrais dans un capharnam. Ces gens l taient tout simplement incapables de transmettre un savoir, faute d'avoir la comptence pour grer une classe et imposer une autorit inexistante. Quand tu as ces enseignants, il sera difficile de compter sur tes seules capacits individuelles pour pallier des absences de contenu, de matire, de rgles...


J'en ai entendu parl d'un, mais jamais rencontr.

Idem, quelles ont t procdures et rsultats ?

Sachant que si tous les lves chouent sur plusieurs annes, cela doit tout de mme lancer quelques alertes.





> Bref une appli d'informaticiens


 ::ptdr::  tu crois que l'EN peut se payer des vrais informaticiens ?

La plupart du temps ils font appels  des professeurs (dont professeurs des coles) amateurs qui codent un petit truc sur leur temps libre.  ::aie:: 




> qui n'ont pas t pris en compte par ces esprits hautement suprieurs que sont les dveloppeurs informatiques.


Non, ce ne sont pas les informaticiens qui dcident du cahier des charges. Et encore plus tant donn l'aspect politique de l'application.

Fort  parier que le budget temps et ressource devait aussi tre insuffisant, et que tout a t fait dans l'urgence pour remplacer l'chec de l'anne prcdente.





> Rentre bien dans les cases, avant les dates butoirs, sinon point de salut...


Bienvenu dans la vie relle, tu loupes une date butoir pour une candidature/appel d'offre/etc. tu n'as que tes yeux pour pleurer.

----------


## bxdfr

J'ai fais partie du jury de recrutement d'une filire slective :
466 dossiers pour 24 places.
Ce que ne veulent pas comprendre les bobos, c'est que dans ce genre de filire, l'ambiance de classe est primordiale.
On regarde videment les notes, mais aussi, et presque plus, les apprciations.

Quand  l'examen de la filire vise, les gros coef sont : math et physique, et que le niveau de math final est l'quivalent d'une prpa 1ere anne
si le candidat a 12 de moyenne en math en bac PRO, on sait d'exprience que a se traduira en 4 de moyenne dans ce BTS.
si le candidat a 12 de moyenne en math en bac STI, on sait d'exprience que a se traduira en 10 de moyenne dans ce BTS.
si le candidat a 12 de moyenne en math en bac S, on sait d'exprience que a se traduira en 14 de moyenne dans ce BTS.
Donc,en fonction du bac d'origine,  moyenne gale, on ne prendra pas certains candidats.

Aprs on prendra plutt un candidat ayant 10 de moyenne avec comme apprciation : "srieux, fait des efforts"
plutt qu'un candidat ayant 12 de moyenne avec comme apprciation: "bavarde et fout le bordel".

Enfin, suivant les filires, il y a effectivement une discrimination (un bonus), suivant que vous tes un gars ou une fille.
Dans les filires "tertiaire" on aura tendance  tre plus indulgent avec les garcons, car gnralement les classes sont compose  95% de fille, et inversement pour les filires techniques ou les classes sont composes  95% de filles.
Exemple de ma commission: 466 dossiers -> 24 dossiers fminins.....
et malheureusement sur les 24 tous ne sont pas bons, loin de l.
Pour les lettres de motivation, c'est vraiment ce que l'on regarde quand la filire d'origine ou que les notes ne sont pas tout  fait en adquation avec la filire demande.

Voila, ce n'est QUE le tmoignage d'UNE commission dans UN tablissement.
Les seules consignes que nous avons eu tait : il faudrait 18% de boursiers dans les candidats retenus.
Nous n'avons pas du tout pris ce critre en compte lors de l'examen des dossiers, et... c'est bien tomb nous avons avions au final 20% de boursiers dans les candidats retenus

----------


## Zirak

> Si vous voulez *qu'on* fasse plus de choses, *engagez-nous* des assistants. Parce que je ne sais pas comment vous voulez *qu'on* assure des activits de recherche, une activit d'enseignement (parfois jusqu'au double du service), une activit administrative, et en plus devenir un expert en sciences de l'ducation et mettre en place toute la ribambelle d'outils dans le cadre de ses enseignements.
> 
> Personnellement, j'ai quelques livres en vu sur les sciences de l'enseignement, notamment sur l'valuation. *JE N'AI MME PAS LE TEMPS DE LES LIRE*. Et derrire, on vient rgulirement te rajouter une couche en disant que l'EN et l'ESR, c'est pourri, qu'ils font pas les choses correctement. Une potiche se tape 3 ans de cours en maternelle avec des soutiens exceptionnels, vend un livre contenant quelques mensonges aujourd'hui dcouvert, et fait maintenant le tour de la France pour nous moraliser, en disant qu'on est trop des cons, et que sa mthode d'ducation elle marche mieux.
> 
> EDIT: Et vous avez tout une industrie qui vit de cela !  vendre des livres  destination des parents pour expliquer que l'EN, c'est de la merde,  expliquer qu'en fait leur enfant c'est des gnies incompris,  expliquer que leur mthode est meilleure.
> 
> 
> Vous croyez qu'en tant plein de bonnes intentions on fait des miracles ? Que si tu viens voir les personnes ayant des mauvaises notes avec le sourire, en "faisant les choses correctement", tu vas le motiver et le sauver ? Spoiler : on n'est pas dans un film ou un roman ! Vous avez trop lu GTO !
> *On* a aussi plus de 15 tudiants (demi-groupe en TD/TP), *on* ne peut pas tre en permanence derrire tout le monde. Tu essayes de les pousser, mais tu fini par tre bien impuissant. Tu veux faire quoi de plus ?
> ...



C'est bien ce que je disais plus haut, j'ai comme mme plus que l'impression que tu prends ton cas personnel en exemple (et tu fais probablement tout ton possible, je veux bien l'entendre), et qu'au final, tu n'es pas objectif sur le sujet dans son ensemble.

Du coup, je ne vais mme pas chercher  poursuivre cette discussion...





> Parce que je ne sais pas comment vous voulez qu'on assure des activits de recherche, une activit d'enseignement (parfois jusqu'au double du service), une activit administrative, et en plus devenir un expert en sciences de l'ducation et mettre en place toute la ribambelle d'outils dans le cadre de ses enseignements.


Sauf que ce n'est ni nous, ni les tudiants qui vous demandons de faire tout a, si tu veux te plaindre, c'est au prs du gouvernement qui dtruit l'enseignement et la recherche depuis des annes avec des budgets de plus en plus serrs et un personnel de plus en plus rduit.

Au final j'ai un peu l'impression que tu passe en partie ta frustration des agissements du gouvernement en rejetant toute la faute sur les tudiants...

----------


## el_slapper

@Neckara, ce que tu ne sembles pas comprendre, c'est que la motivation, c'est plus facile  trouver quand on ne partage pas sa chambre avec 5 frres ou surs, quand on a pas  se taper deux heures de transport pour aller en cours, quand on a des profs de qualit, quand on a pas  trouver un petit boulot  cot pour arriver  bouffer, quand on a autre chose que la cantine du midi comme repas en semaine, quand on a des parents qui s'occupent de la petite sur(et qu'on a donc pas  la dposer  son cole primaire  l'heure ou on devrait dj tre au Lyce), quand on a pas t orient de force vers une filire qui ne nous convient pas (Sbastien? Il est un peu gras, rien  foutre qu'il aie demand menuiserie, il ira en ptisserie, comme tous les gros), quand on a des parents qui nous ont prmach le programme, quand on ne rentre pas le soir dans un logement qui est un thtre d'engueulades permanentes, etc.....

(tous ces exemples sont vridiques)

Non, nous ne sommes pas tous gaux en termes de conditions pour bosser. Ce qui explique, que statistiquement, certains s'en sortent mieux que d'autres. Il y a aussi la sectorisation. Il y a quelques annes, les parents d'lves du collge Las Cases(rebaptis depuis)  Montpellier avaient protest, parce qu'il n'y avait pas assez de petits franais dans les classes pour que leurs enfants puissent d'intgrer correctement. Leur peur, justifie  mon sens, c'tait que leurs enfants n'aient pas assez de repres culturels qui leur permettent, plus tard, de se fondre dans la masse des petits franais au Lyce et aprs. Le mme gamin, mis dans des situations trs diffrentes, et aussi motiv  la base, n'aura pas du tout les mmes rsultats.

Aprs, a ne veut pas dire que tous sont  sauver. Simplement que ta vision binaire "l'chec, c'est la faute de l'lve" me parait bien trop limitative, par rapport  la complexit du monde qui nous entoure(et si tu veux me faire dire que l'inverse est faux aussi, que les conditions n'expliquent pas tout, je veux bien aussi).

----------


## chrtophe

Vido interessante sur le sujet.

----------


## VivienD

Les commentaires de Neckara sont on ne peut plus comprhensibles du fait que, lorsqu'on parle de l'chec des tudiants, beaucoup ont tendance  rejeter l'intgralit de la faute sur le corps enseignant. Certes, quelques tudiants chouent  cause d'un environnement d'apprentissage non-optimal, mais ils sont peu nombreux par rapport aux branquignols qui, pour le coup, gchent des places qui auraient pu tre alloues des candidats autrement plus srieux. Ddouaner ces branleurs en leur trouvant des excuses et rejetant la faute sur les professeurs, c'est non seulement cracher injustement  la figure de ces derniers et infantiliser les tudiants (qui sont cens tre adultes, je vous le rappelle), mais c'est aussi se moquer de ceux qui parviennent  dcrocher leur(s) diplme(s) et  s'insrer dans la vie professionnelle malgr toutes les difficults qu'ils ont pu subir.

N'oubliez pas que, parmi les glandeurs et les dmissionnaires, il y en a certains qui, encore saouls de la veille, font des concours de pets hebdomadaires en plein cours en amphithtre (vridique...) et d'autres qui, pour des histoires de cur, abandonner juste avant d'obtenir un diplme binational quitte  tout reprendre  zro et devoir se contenter d'un diplme franco-franais (vridique aussi...).

----------


## Zirak

Sauf que l'on a ddouan personne, et j'ai justement dit que les tudiants avaient leur part de responsabilit galement.

La o pour la plupart nous ne sommes pas d'accord avec Neckara, c'est car il impute toute la faute aux tudiants.


Donc oui, il ne faut pas ddouaner les tudiants de leur part de responsabilit, mais  l'inverse, il ne faut pas ddouaner le corps enseignant, l'environnement familial, et tous les autres trucs, qui ont eux aussi leur part de responsabilit, que vous vouliez bien l'admettre ou non...

----------


## Neckara

On est le seul responsable de sa propre motivation.

Oui, nous ne sommes pas tous gaux, mais c'est  nous d'agir en consquence. On est dans un environnement et un contexte, c'est  nous dinteragir avec notre environnement de sorte  atteindre nos propres objectifs. Accuser des causes externes ne changent rien. Tu peux maudire le ciel pour la mauvaise providence, ce n'est pas comme cela que tu changeras ta situation.


Il est facile aussi de trouver et de sortir des cas extrmes, et on pourrait t'en trouver des cas encore plus extrmes qui eux, auront russi, comme quoi, c'est pas impossible. Restons aussi srieux, on vous parle d'un barrage qui fuit, et vous nous rpondez qu'il y a aussi un petit robinet ouvert  ct. C'est ridicule et ngligeable.


Et au passage, on pourra se reporter aux travaux d'Ericsson sur l'expertise. Dans un environnement de faible comptition (pas de concours, on donne le diplme  tout le monde), les conditions de dparts ne valent pas grand chose face  l'effort utile. En revanche, c'est dans des environnements  forte comptition que le moindre petit avantage joue, quand tout le monde bosse comme des malades tant qu'il n'est pas possible de "bosser plus que les autres" pour les rattraper. Mais on n'en est pas l en France (sauf encore une fois dans des formations trs spcifiques).

----------


## seedbarrett

Oui enfin je veux bien qu'on soit seul responsable de sa motivation mais il y a une limtie  tout. Par exemple mes deux dernires annes d'cole d'ingnieur se sont vu compliqu  cause d'un professeur de java qui me mettait systmatiquement 8 parce qu'il aimait pas ma gueule. Il l'aimait pas, parce que je l'avais repris 2 fois lors du premier cours parce qu'il racontait de la merde. Et oui, a me choque d'entendre un prof me dire qu'un int va de -l'infini  +l'infini, ou que je java est compil (il savait mme pas  quoi servait la JVM). Il m'a prit pour une menace et me l'a fais comprendre. Ou encore ce prof de math qui lisait pas les copies, a c'est vraiment dmotivant. Parce que les maths j'tais pas une lumire, j'tais un des seuls  vraiment bosser. Quand j'ai vu ma copie sans faute se ramasser un 6 j'ai t dgout. 
Pareil les prof pas foutu de tenir une classe faut on veut plus d'eux. Ok c'est difficile d'avoir 30 gogols de STI qui font des bruits de singe, je dis pas le contraire, mais envoyer une femme de 60 ans dfonc aux medicaments incapable d'aligner deux mots c'est pas possible. Pareil le prof qui te dit calmement "je reviens, je vais me branler" et qui va vraiment le faire c'est pas possible. Et a c'tait dans un lyce moyen, imaginez ce qu'on doit trouver.

Dans tous les cas, a se saurait si c'tait uniquement la faute de la motivation, je suis pas certain que le petit fils de serge dassault sois rellement plus motiv que le fils du mec qui balaye dans mon entreprise. Mais tu peux tre certain que l'un des deux va russir trs facilement, l'autre a va tre chaud.

----------


## Neckara

> Par exemple mes deux dernires annes d'cole d'ingnieur se sont vu compliqu  cause d'un professeur de java qui me mettait systmatiquement 8 parce qu'il aimait pas ma gueule.


Quels recours as-tu tent ? Quels en furent les rsultats ?




> Ou encore ce prof de math qui lisait pas les copies, a c'est vraiment  dmotivant. [] Quand j'ai vu ma copie sans faute se ramasser  un 6 j'ai t dgout.


Idem.


Srieusement, vous les trouvez o ces profs l ?
L'inspection a-t-elle t contacte ?





> Dans tous les cas, a se saurait si c'tait uniquement la faute de la motivation, je suis pas certain que le petit fils de serge dassault sois rellement plus motiv que le fils du mec qui balaye dans mon entreprise. Mais tu peux tre certain que l'un des deux va russir trs facilement, l'autre a va tre chaud.


Ce n'est pas une question de proportionnalit entre la motivation et le niveau de russite.

C'est une question que, dans le systme actuel, o on donne le diplme, la motivation se suffit  elle seule hors cas exceptionnels.


Regardez autours de vous et dans l'histoire. Ce qu'il faut pour devenir chercheur CNRS, ce qu'il faut pour (je prsume) russir la premire anne de mdecine. Pire encore pour grer au quotidien l'horreur (policier, pompiers, ambulanciers). Pire encore, ce qu'il faut pour se sacrifier pour les autres ou sa nation (lost batallion, la bataille de Wizna, la bataille de Berlin, Witold, la bataille de Varsovie, les chasseurs ardennais, Paschendale, Gallipoli, etc.).

 ct ce qu'on demande dans l'EN et l'ESR, c'est de la pisse de chat, on apporte tout sur un plateau d'argent.


Fin je sais pas, qu'ils coutent du Sabaton, qu'ils regardent des shnens, a leur fera peut-tre prendre du recul.

----------


## Zirak

> On est le seul responsable de sa propre motivation.


Sauf que la russite n'est pas qu'une question de motivation... C'est pourtant pas compliqu  comprendre comme concept... 

Bien sr que si tu es motiv, tu as plus de chance de russir ce que tu entreprends, MAIS il y a des lments extrieurs qui peuvent t'empcher de russir, motiv ou non. 


Et le fait que tu dcrtes que ces lments extrieurs ne sont qu'un robinet qui fuit  ct du barrage, cela n'en fait pas une vrit pour autant, surtout qu'encore une fois, tant concern par le sujet, on peut fortement douter de ton objectivit.

C'est sr qu'en tant que chercheur-enseignant, c'est plus facile de reporter la faute exclusivement sur les tudiants que de remettre en cause ses propres collgues...


Et accessoirement :




> Si vous voulez qu'on fasse plus de choses, engagez-nous des assistants. Parce que je ne sais pas comment vous voulez qu'on assure des activits de recherche, une activit d'enseignement (parfois jusqu'au double du service), une activit administrative, et en plus devenir un expert en sciences de l'ducation et mettre en place toute la ribambelle d'outils dans le cadre de ses enseignements.


Tous les enseignants ne font pas de la recherche et certains se contentent de faire le strict minimum hein... (certains ont dj du mal  rechercher comment amliorer leurs cours / les mettre au got du jour sans ne pas rutiliser les mmes polycopis 20 ans de suite).

Comme je te le disais prcdemment, ne prend pas ton cas personnel pour une gnralit, tu es peut-tre trs motiv et trs impliqu dans ton travail, mais ce n'est pas le cas de tous les enseignants, d'o le fait que je doute fortement de ton objectivit.






> Fin je sais pas, qu'ils coutent du Sabaton, qu'ils regardent des shnens, a leur fera peut-tre prendre du recul.


On dirait du Ryu...

C'est vrai que les shnens sont le parfait reflet de la ralit.

Et donc si je n'arrive pas  me transformer en super saiyen ou invoquer un dmon  queue, c'est exclusivement ma faute c'est a ?  ::roll::

----------


## Neckara

> Sauf que la russite n'est pas qu'une question de motivation... C'est pourtant pas compliqu  comprendre comme concept...


Si on n'tait dans des filires slectives et comptitives, en effet, comme je l'ai dj prcis.

Mais pas dans des filires o on donne le diplme




> Bien sr que si tu es motiv, tu as plus de chance de russir ce que tu entreprends, MAIS il y a des lments extrieurs qui peuvent t'empcher de russir, motiv ou non.


Oui, une voiture peut te renverser  la sortie de l'cole, tu peux te chopper une maladie grave t'empchant d'aller en cours, etc.
Mais encore une fois, ce n'est pas ce dont on parle !




> Et le fait que tu dcrtes que ces lments extrieurs ne sont qu'un robinet qui fuit  ct du barrage, cela n'en fait pas une vrit pour autant, surtout qu'encore une fois, tant concern par le sujet, on peut fortement douter de ton objectivit.


Va faire des cours en universit.
Les absences, les copies blanches, les rponses random, je ne les rve pas. 

Tu vois le comportement des tudiants, et tu vois leurs rsultats. Ceux qui sont pas trs bon, mais qui font des efforts, tu les vois s'amliorer, mme en corrigeant les copies en aveugle. Et derrire, il y a, e.g., les travaux d'Ericson.




> C'est sr qu'en tant que chercheur-enseignant, c'est plus facile de reporter la faute exclusivement sur les tudiants que de remettre en cause ses propres collgues...


C'est sr qu'en tant qu'tudiant ou ancien-tudiant, c'est plus facile de reporter la faute sur les professeurs, plutt que de venir en cours, poser son cul sur une chaise, couter attentivement le cours, puis rviser chez soit le soir. Et miracle, quand tu fais a tu t'en sors bien.

C'est sr qu'en tant que politicien, c'est plus facile d'accuser les professeurs que les tudiants, ils sont moins nombreux. C'est sr que pour un vendeur de livre, c'est plus rentable de critiquer le systme ducatif et jouer  la limite du complotisme, que de dire ce que tout le monde sait dj. C'est sr que pour un parent, c'est plus facile d'accuser les professeurs et de penser que son enfant est "incompris", que d'admettre qu'il ne travaille pas correctement. C'est sr que pour un tudiant, c'est plus facile d'accuser des causes externes que lui-mme.

Encore une fois, celui qui passe l'examen, c'est l'tudiant, c'est sa propre responsabilit. Le professeur n'est l que pour l'aider  s'approprier les outils ncessaires  sa russite, c'est  l'tudiant de se les approprier, ainsi que de s'approprier d'autres outils qui pourront l'aider. Sachant que derrire, et de nos jours, l'accs  ces outils peut se faire via diffrents moyens (e.g. via Wikipdia, via des MOOC/cours en ligne, via des cours d'autres tudiants, etc.). Mme en considrant la dfaillance d'un professeur, il y a toujours moyen de s'en tirer et de sauver les meubles.

De plus, lorsqu'il y a une telle dfaillance, c'est aussi aux tudiants qu'il incombe en parti de le signaler. S'il y a un problme, ce n'est pas en l'ignorant qu'il se rsoudra de lui-mme. Or dans les exemples de "mauvais profs" (dont on n'a d'ailleurs pas l'histoire complte), je n'ai  ce jour reu aucune rponses quant aux procdures engages et leurs rsultats. Si tu ne fais rien quant  de telles dfaillances, c'est que d'un ct tu t'en fous. Ds lors, cela a bon dos d'accuser le professeur de son propre chec.




> Tous les enseignants ne font pas de la recherche et certains se contentent de faire le strict minimum hein... (certains ont dj du mal  rechercher comment amliorer leurs cours / les mettre au got du jour sans ne pas rutiliser les mmes polycopis 20 ans de suite).


Et comment peux-tu le savoir toi qui n'a vu qu'un seul ct d'une classe ?
De plus, il est videment que tous les enseignants ne sont pas parfait mais cela ne dit rien quant  la proportion de "mauvais enseignant", ni mme de leur impact sur leur classe.

Aprs, c'est comme tout, quand ton cran est noir, tu vrifie d'abord qu'il est bien branch, que l'ordinateur est bien allum, que les rglages de l'cran sont corrects, etc. Tu ne regardes qu'en dernier les soudages sur la carte-mre un fois que tu as corrig tout le reste. Et puis c'est quand mme extra-ordinaire, d'accuser l'influence des enseignants quand certains tudiants ne se sont jamais point en cours ! Comment veux-tu que le professeur ai une influence si l'tudiant n'est dj pas prsent ?

Et encore une fois, loi de Pareto. On s'en fou que <20% des tudiants qui chouent le soit hypothtiquement du fait de leur professeur. Ce qui nous intresse, c'est les 80% d'tudiants qui chouent de leur propre fait.





> C'est vrai que les shnens sont le parfait reflet de la ralit.


Non, mais a change des films abrutissant amricain o le hro r3b3l ne fait que des conneries et arrive quand mme  s'en tirer parce que c'est le hro principal.

Dans les shnens, il y a tout un message de ne jamais abandonner, persvrer, que les efforts payent, qu'il faut donner le meilleur de soit-mme. De s'accrocher  l'espoir et de viser les toile, de s'amliorer, de s'entraner, de progresser. De se relever et de rebondir suite  un chec, de surmonter les obstacles. Si certains pouvaient quelque peu s'en inspirer et avoir la mme ferveur dans leurs tudes, cela ne pourrait leur faire que du bien.

Il y a des shnens plus ou moins bon, et il y en a une infinit plus qu'uniquement Bleach, One Piece, Naruto, Dragon Ball, pour citer ceux qui sont les plus connus par le grand publique. Certains sont excellent et traitent de sujets trs intressant avec de relles rflexions derrires, que ce soit des jeux de hasards, de l'conomie, de tactiques militaires, d'autres aiguisent la rflexion/le champ des possibles de notre propre pense/nous font rflchir. De la mme manire que lire des livres, mme des uvres de fictions (e.g. science fictions, fictions avec des intrigues, etc.), nous permet de comprendre la complexit des dcision que nous prenons, ainsi que de leur impact, nous fait rflchir sur les raisons de nos propres dcisions.


D'autres montrent aussi l'cole comme un espace de vie agrable, et pas juste comme une prison.

----------


## Zirak

Mais encore une fois, je n'accuse pas les professeurs, du moins pas exclusivement eux,  aucun moment je n'ai dit que la majorit des checs taient de la faute des professeurs, c'est quand mme pnible  la fin... Perso, je ne suis plus tudiant, j'ai mon diplme, et pas d'enfants, donc  la limite toutes ces histoires, que cela soit la faute des tudiants, des profs, du gouvernement, ou du monstre en spaghetti volant, a m'en frle une sans toucher l'autre, je n'ai aucun intrt  incriminer les professeurs.

On essaie juste de te faire comprendre qu'il y a d'autres influences  la russite ou l'chec que la motivation mme de l'tudiant. Le problme des professeurs n'en est qu'un parmi d'autres, contrairement  toi, on ne dsigne pas une et une seule source au problme, c'est une accumulation de X facteurs, facteurs variant d'un individu  l'autre.

Mais bizarrement tu ne te focalise que sur celui-l car tu es directement concern. C'est bien ce que je disais, objectivit 0, tu essai juste de ddouaner ta paroisse.


Quand  ta loi de Pareto, on attend toujours de savoir ( part ta propre exprience perso hein) d'o tu sors que la majorit des checs sont dus  la motivation (enfin au manque de motivation) des lves ?

C'est un peu facile de balancer a, surtout en tant que "prof". Tu fais exactement ce que tu nous reproche de faire, alors que nous-mmes ne le faisons pas. C'est quand mme trs fort...


Bref, je m'arrte la pour ma part, aucun intrt de dbattre avec un Ryu bis qui prend son point de vue perso pour la ralit des faits sans plus d'lments que a...

----------


## Neckara

> On essaie juste de te faire comprendre qu'il y a d'autres influences  la russite ou l'chec que la motivation mme de l'tudiant. Le problme des professeurs n'en est qu'un parmi d'autres, contrairement  toi, on ne dsigne pas une et une seule source au problme, c'est une accumulation de X facteurs, facteurs variant d'un individu  l'autre.


Et j'essaye de vous faire comprendre que dans la situation qui nous intresse, ces facteurs ne sont pas gaux, et que, ce qui nous intressent, ne sont pas les facteurs qui agissent de faon limit sur un nombre limit d'individu, mais bien ceux qui sont les plus dterminant.




> Mais bizarrement tu ne te focalise que sur celui-l car tu es directement concern. C'est bien ce que je disais, objectivit 0, tu essai juste de ddouaner ta paroisse.


Hou ! Le vilain procs d'intention.
Ou peut tre car, contrairement  certains, j'ai l'avantage d'avoir t des deux cts de la classe, et ainsi que j'en comprends mieux le fonctionnement ?
Peut-tre parce que je vois la manire dont on donne les diplmes ? Faisant que pour chouer, il faut rellement le faire exprs ?
Peut-tre parce que je vois des trs bons, et des trs mauvais lves dans la mme classes, alors qu'ils ont pourtant le mme professeur ?

Mme des lves en autodidacte peuvent russir !




> Quand  ta loi de Pareto, on attend toujours de savoir ( part ta propre exprience perso hein) d'o tu sors que la majorit des checs sont dus  la motivation (enfin au manque de motivation) des lves ?


Comme je l'ai dit, il faut regarder les travaux d'Ericson, bien que je n'ai pas d'articles sous la main.




> Bref, je m'arrte la pour ma part, aucun intrt de dbattre avec un Ryu bis qui prend son point de vue perso pour la ralit des faits sans plus d'lments que a...


Le fait est que dans les filires actuelles o il n'y a pas de concours, o la slection et la comptition est faible, la seule limite est l'investissement rgulier dont tu es capable.

C'est comme un arrt de bus, plus il est loin, plus il te faudra marcher. Mais rien ne t'empchera de le rejoindre tant que tu aura la volont de marcher jusqu'au bout, hors, bien videmment circonstances exceptionnelles (e.g. se faire renverser par une voiture), et que l'arrt de bus soit accessible  pied. Si tu n'arrives pas  atteindre l'arrt de bus, ce n'est pas de la faute de potentiels dtours ou obstacles, mais bien parce que tu auras dcid de t'arrter de marcher.

----------


## fredoche

> Avec ou sans la coloration psychanalytique ?


Avec... tu ne choisis pas... c'tait trs trs  la mode  cette poque et c'tait donc un enseignement suivi sur de nombreuses annes, et pour le coup en maitrise une UV  part entire. 
Je ne sais pas o cela en est aujourd'hui mais je pense que la psychiatrie est toujours fortement teinte de psychanalyse. En France Lacan et Freud avaient fort bonne presse, et je ne crois pas que cela ait beaucoup chang.
La psychologie a des champs d'tudes et de recherches beaucoup plus divers et vastes, et c'est internationalement universitaire, ce sont pour beaucoup des champs appuys sur des mthodes exprimentales, de laboratoire. 
La psychanalyse concerne quelques domaines plutt lis au dveloppement humain et  la psychologie clinique ou pathologique, quais aucune influence en dehors de a. C'est plutt un thme "grand public" apte  faire vendre des hors srie au mois d'aout. Je crois que la page se tourne, au moins pour les topiques de Freud.



> Je n'ai personnellement jamais t tmoin d'une telle chose.
> 
> Quelles ont t les procdures lances  leur encontre ? Quels en fts les rsultats ?


Bah pas de procdure, si je te parle de a, c'est au moins en rfrence  un jeune "collgue" maitre auxiliaire en BTS Maintenance des Systmes Mcaniques Automatiss qui tait directement la cible d'un de ces "despotes", prof de la matire principale de la section, et a a perdur pendant les 2 ans du BTS et l'quipe ducative (les CPE) ne pouvait juste que affirmer leur compassion et leur impuissance.
Des gens qui utilisent leur petite part de pouvoir pour en humilier d'autres gnralement subalternes, c'est tout de mme un processus trs courant dans le cadre des relations de travail. Au sein d'une salle de classe c'est pas super tonnant non plus




> J'en ai entendu parl d'un, mais jamais rencontr.
> 
> Idem, quelles ont t procdures et rsultats ?
> 
> Sachant que si tous les lves chouent sur plusieurs annes, cela doit tout de mme lancer quelques alertes.


Soyons honntes les procdures sont rares sinon inexistantes, un prof nomm l'est  vie quasiment en France. Les fautes valant sanction et/ou exclusion relvent plus du pnal que la performance scolaire.




> tu crois que l'EN peut se payer des vrais informaticiens ?
> 
> La plupart du temps ils font appels  des professeurs (dont professeurs des coles) amateurs qui codent un petit truc sur leur temps libre.


Pour une application de ce type, et de ce que j'ai pu en voir, je ne crois pas que cela soit aussi artisanal que tu sembles vouloir le suggrer.
Et il y a des institutions en France qui savent faire de l'informatique de trs haut niveau.




> Non, ce ne sont pas les informaticiens qui dcident du cahier des charges. Et encore plus tant donn l'aspect politique de l'application.
> 
> Fort  parier que le budget temps et ressource devait aussi tre insuffisant, et que tout a t fait dans l'urgence pour remplacer l'chec de l'anne prcdente.
> 
> Bienvenu dans la vie relle, tu loupes une date butoir pour une candidature/appel d'offre/etc. tu n'as que tes yeux pour pleurer.


Bizarrement la vie relle est un peu voir beaucoup plus souple ds que tu passes les frontires, rapport au fait que tu arrives encore  rencontrer des tres humains. Qui sont pour la plupart de magnifiques "machines de calcul, d'apprentissage, d'adaptation et de prises de dcision"... biologiques il est vrai.
D'ailleurs j'imagine que les tudiants trangers que l'on souhaite accueillir sur notre sol sont dispenss de ce merveilleux outil  ::aie::  ou alors va falloir agrandir quelques tables pour faire beaucoup de cas particuliers

Puisque c'est aussi mon mtier depuis ces 20 dernires annes, un cahier des charges cela se discute et cela s'affine afin d'obtenir des dlivrables satisfaisants de nombreux critres :  temps de ralisation, interfaces, simplicit, etc. C'est pas comme si l'informatique avec Internet ou les i-bidules tait rentre dans quasi tous les foyers du monde occidental. Sans pour autant tre technique ou technocratique, au contraire... _User friendly_ au possible

----------


## Neckara

> Soyons honntes les procdures sont rares sinon inexistantes, un prof nomm l'est  vie quasiment en France. Les fautes valant sanction et/ou exclusion relvent plus du pnal que la performance scolaire.


Si cela remonte  l'inspection, il me semble qu'il peut quand mme se faire un peu enquiquiner, voir mis au placard (i.e.  faire des remplacements), bien qu'il ne sera trs certainement pas vir.





> Puisque c'est aussi mon mtier depuis ces 20 dernires annes, un cahier des charges cela se discute et cela s'affine afin d'obtenir des dlivrables satisfaisants de nombreux critres


C'est vrai.

Cependant la responsabilit quant au contenu final du CdC est du ressort du client, bien qu'il ne l'crive pas, ou pas tout seul.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Le Ministre de l'Enseignement Suprieur publie l'algorithme de Parcoursup,*
* la veille de ses premires rponses * 

Admission Post-Bac (APB) tait le systme du ministre franais de l'Enseignement suprieur et de la Recherche qui, entre 2009 et 2017, a permis d'orienter les nouveaux bacheliers dans les formations de l'enseignement suprieur public en France. Mais il a t remplac le 15 janvier 2018 par Parcoursup.

La cration de Parcoursup visait, entre autres,  reflter des changements oprs par le ministre pour corriger une non-conformit du traitement APB  la loi Informatique et Liberts. La CNIL a en effet demand au ministre de  cesser de prendre des dcisions concernant des personnes sur le seul fondement dun algorithme et de faire preuve de plus de transparence dans son utilisation. 

Parcoursup reprend donc la mme plateforme que son prdcesseur, avec nanmoins une nouvelle charte graphique et de nouveaux paramtres. Le nombre de vux volue galement, tout comme les critres. 

Lundi 21 mai, le Ministre de l'Enseignement Suprieur et de la Recherche (MESRI) a publi les algorithmes utiliss par la plateforme Parcoursup dans le cadre de la procdure nationale de prinscription pour l'accs aux formations initiales du premier cycle de l'enseignement suprieur.

Il faut noter que la publication est faite  titre indicatif et ne permettra donc pas aux candidats de connatre les techniques prcises retenues par chaque universit en vue doprer un tri des dossiers. En vertu du  secret des dlibrations , le gouvernement a, en effet, insist, lors du vote de la loi relative  la protection des donnes personnelles, lundi 14 mai, pour que les universits naient pas  dvoiler les algorithmes locaux mis au point pour assurer la cohrence entre le profil du candidat et les attendus de la formation demande.

  la diffrence d'Admission Post Bac, dont les rgles de fonctionnement n'avaient jamais t explicites publiquement, les rgles qui rgissent Parcoursup ont t clairement fixes par la loi et par les dcrets et arrts d'application  , indiquent dans un communiqu commun le ministre de l'Enseignement suprieur et le secrtariat d'tat en charge du Numrique.

Cette publication  tmoigne de la volont du gouvernement de donner la plus grande transparence  la nouvelle procdure d'accs  l'enseignement suprieur , prcise le communiqu. En mars, Emmanuel Macron avait souhait la publication des dtails de l'algorithme de Parcoursup, et plus gnralement tous les algorithmes utiliss par l'tat.

La publication est accompagne d'une prsentation et d'une description des algorithmes. Il est par exemple prcis que le dpt contient les algorithmes et le code Java permettant
le calcul de l'ordre d'appel ;le calcul des propositions de formations ;le calcul des propositions d'hbergement en internat.
Le dpt contient galement le code PL/SQL permettant la vrification des calculs effectus par l'implmentation Java.


Le dpt est organis en plusieurs dossiers. 
Le premier comporte : 
doc / presentation_algorithmes.pdf prsentation des algorithmesdoc / implementation.txt description synthtique de l'implmentation des algorithmesdoc / exemples / exemples au format XMLJava / code Javaplsql / code PL / SQLLe second concerne le calcul de l'ordre d'appel
java / ordreappel / calculeOrdreAppel.java procdure principale (principale) utilise dans Parcoursupjava / ordreappel / algo / implmentation Java de l'algorithme de calcul de l'ordre d'appeljava / ordreappel / exemples / exemplesjava / ordreappel / donnees / accs aux donnes (Oracle ou XML)et enfin le troisime renferme le calcul des propositions  envoyer:
java / propositions / envoiPropositions.java procdure principale (principale) utilise dans Parcoursupjava / propositions / algo / implmentation Java de l'algorithme de calcul des propositions  envoyerjava / propositions / exemples / exemplesjava / propositions / donnees / accs aux donnees (Oracle ou XML)java / propositions / test / vrification des rsultats et test de l'implmentation
La publication du code favorisera  la pleine comprhension des mcanismes de la nouvelle procdure d'entre dans l'enseignement suprieur : non hirarchisation des vux, absence de contraintes; dlais de rponse qui permettent, lorsque chaque candidat fait son choix, de librer des places qui seront immdiatement proposes  d'autres candidats , selon le communiqu. Parcoursup commencera mardi  18 heures  envoyer des rponses aux vux inscrits par les jeunes au printemps.

Le 22 mai  n'est pas une date fatidique  mais celle  laquelle  commencent  arriver les rponses , a soulign rcemment la ministre de l'Enseignement suprieur, Frdrique Vidal, en prcisant que contrairement  APB, qui publiait ses rponses lors de trois vagues successives distantes de plusieurs semaines, Parcoursup  fonctionne en continu . 

 ::fleche::  Voir le dpt

Source : Enseignement Suprieur

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Relle volont de transparence de la part du gouvernement ou moyen d'anticiper les critiques qui pourraient fuser ds la publication des premiers rsultats ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Admission Post-Bac : la CNIL interpelle le ministre de l'Enseignement suprieur, sur plusieurs manquements  la loi Informatique et Liberts
 ::fleche::  Admission Post-Bac (APB) devient Parcoursup et la CNIL clture la mise en demeure, estimant que le gouvernement s'est enfin mis en conformit
 ::fleche::  L'ducation nationale envoie une partie de l'algorithme admission post-bac... sur format papier, Droit des lycens demande de l'aide pour l'analyser
 ::fleche::  France : le ministre de l'ducation nationale interdit les sorties de classe Apple, car elles seraient plus  titre commercial qu'ducatives
 ::fleche::  Rforme du bac : Blanquer supprime les sries au lyce pour la voie gnrale, quelles consquences sur l'enseignement suprieur en informatique ?

----------


## Vulcania

Hberg sur framegit : 3 pts
Utilisation de documents avec des standards ouverts : 5 pts
Code comment : 5 pts
Exemples d'utilisation et de rsultats : 2 pts
Documentation : 5 pts
Volont qu'on y comprenne quelque chose : 1000 pts 

 ::lol::

----------


## halaster08

@Neckara
Concernant les recours tent contre les "mauvais" prof:

A la fac o j'tais certains charg de TD taient "particuliers" dont un vraiment horrible, rsultat il restait 3 personne dans son groupe (ceux qui pouvaient bosser seul) les autres sont parti dans les autres groupes (ce qui thoriquement interdit) ce qui a largement surcharg certains groupe, plusieurs tudiants en ont alors parl a diffrent professeur et mme certains ont tent avec l'administration, rponse identique de toute part: "Les enseignants-chercheurs sont recruts par rapport  leur dossier de recherche et non leur capacit  enseigner". 

Au lyce c'est diffrent, la premire anne, oui tu peux tre vir, ds que tu es titulaire c'est mort, au pire tu n'as plus d'avancement jusqu' la fin de ta carrire, mais tre vir c'est vraiment trs compliqu.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> tu crois que l'EN peut se payer des vrais informaticiens ?
> 
> La plupart du temps ils font appels  des professeurs (dont professeurs des coles) amateurs qui codent un petit truc sur leur temps libre.


Bah... oui... ils ont mme un service dans chaque acadmie ddie  dvelopper les outils dont ils ont besoin (et certains sont dvelopps  un niveau national). Et pas par des amateurs ou des profs...

----------


## Zirak

> Bah... oui... ils ont mme un service dans chaque acadmie ddie  dvelopper les outils dont ils ont besoin (et certains sont dvelopps  un niveau national). Et pas par des amateurs ou des profs...


Chut, Neckara a t des deux cts de la barrire, donc il sait mieux que toi ! 

 ::aie::

----------


## Grogro

> Si on n'tait dans des filires slectives et comptitives, en effet, comme je l'ai dj prcis.
> 
> Mais pas dans des filires o on donne le diplme


Et quelles sont ces filires de l'enseignement suprieur  - public, je ne parle pas de ces pseudos coles prives ou le diplme s'achte qui pullulent depuis une dizaine d'annes - o soi disant on donne le diplme ? Diplme de fin d'tudes j'entends, je ne parle pas d'un deug. Il n'y en a pas. Ca n'existe pas en dehors des coles d"ings qui peuvent se permettre de donner le diplme  tout le monde puisqu'une slection plus ou moins rigoureuse a dj t faite en amont.  TOUTES les filires du suprieures non slectives  l'inscription procdent  une slection draconienne, drastique, et souvent particulirement brutale, parfois totalement arbitraires (des exemples, j'en ai  la pelle) tt ou tard. Que ce soit au passage entre le M1 et le M2 dans les SHS ou entre les premiers partiels de L1 et l'inscription en M2 dans les filires plus srieuses.

----------


## supergeoffrey

Il y a quand mme des perles de codes ! J'ai envie de faire passer un sonar dessus :p
La mthode calculerOrdreAppel qui fait trop de chose https://framagit.org/parcoursup/algo...lassement.java 
L'enmaration TypeCandidat qui sert  rien https://framagit.org/parcoursup/algo...oeuClasse.java
La belle mthode de log  la ligne 352 https://framagit.org/parcoursup/algo...pelOracle.java

----------


## Keyla45

Bon article!

----------


## Neckara

> A la fac o j'tais certains charg de TD taient "particuliers" dont un vraiment horrible


S'ils ne font que des TDs, es-tu sr qu'ils sont bien EC et pas tout simplement des doctorants ou des ATER ?

Gnralement, les EC font aussi le cours, donc  moins qu'il ne se soit dj fait mettre au placard, cela me parat trange.




> rponse identique de toute part: "Les enseignants-chercheurs sont recruts par rapport  leur dossier de recherche et non leur capacit  enseigner".


Pour candidater  un poste d'EC, il faut avoir une accrditation dlivre par la section CNU de notre domaine (27 pour informatique) sur dossier. Dans ce dossier, il faut normalement justifier d'avoir dj donn des cours.

Lors des recrutements, le projet d'insertion du candidat dans l'quipe de recherche, et aussi, dans l'quipe pdagogique est valu. Sachant aussi que les EC peuvent avoir une priode d'essai, ou maintenant tre recruts en CDD. Le CA peut aussi refuser le recrutement d'un candidat (et dans ce cas l personne n'est recrut).


Je ne sais pas de quand date ton histoire, mais ils se sont quand mme un peu foutus de ta gueule. Dans ces cas l, on remonte la hirarchie :
le responsable de spcialit ;le responsable de formation ;le responsable de la composante ;le prsident de l'universit ;la COMUE ;MESR / HCERES.

Cela ne rsoudra peut-tre pas le problme, mais aura au moins le mrite de le mettre en avant. L ce n'est apparemment pas un problme de professeur, mais un problme systmique. Appuyez-vous sur vos reprsentants tudiants, vous en avez jusque dans le CA de la COMUE.




> mais tre vir c'est vraiment trs compliqu.


Et c'est d'ailleurs l'un des gros problmes de la fonction publique.




> Et quelles sont ces filires de l'enseignement suprieur  - public, je ne parle pas de ces pseudos coles prives ou le diplme s'achte qui pullulent depuis une dizaine d'annes - o soi disant on donne le diplme ?


Par exemple les formations (plus cole) o seul une petite dizaine d'tudiants valident tous leurs modules ds la session 1, et trs trangement, tout le monde russi la session 2 et puis mme si tu as chou, le jury te donne quand mme ton module. Faut pas faire baisser les stats de l'cole quand mme.
Mais aussi les formations (plus FAC) o tout se compense, que tu peux choisir tes matires, et te reposer sur tes points d'avances Te permettant de faire l'impasse totale sur certaines matires.
Les formations d'un an ayant 4 examens, o il te suffit d'apprendre tes cours en une semaine, sans tre jamais all en cours, pour te chopper un ~13 de moyenne (et je sais de quoi je parle: je l'ai moi-mme fait).
Le formations o tu as des deadlines pour rendre un projet qui sont continuellement repousses, jusqu' plusieurs mois !
Les formations o on considre que tu passes en n'ayant retenu et compris mme pas 20% du cours !
Les formations o on te donne entre 13 et 16 en projets, mme si tu n'as rien foutu. Les formations o tu peux te reposer sur ton binme en TP et utiliser les points gagns pour compenser l'examen, faisant que tu sors de la formation sans avoir jamais crit une ligne de code (vridicte !). Les formations o tu as des travail en groupes, et la mme note pour tous, mme pour une personne qui n'a jamais t foutu de bosser en groupe, ne faisant rien de ce qu'on lui demandait, voire mme allant jusqu' se fritter avec le chef de projet d'un autre groupe !

Les formations tellement dure que tu peux en faire 3 en mme temps ! Et je parle de vrai diplmes BAC+5 !


Tiens la petite anecdote, un binme de Projet/TP, o il faut faire un petit jeu en console, avec des points bonus s'il y a, en plus, une interface graphique. Le premier lve  tout fait, le lundi, il demande au second ce qu'il a fait, un peu nerv. Et bien il a essay de travailler sur le menu du jeu, plus exactement,  faire "une flche verte en 3D qui tourne", mais il a pas russi, donc il a abandonn.  ::ptdr:: 
Et quand ce genre de personnes russissent  avoir le diplme, ne me dtes pas qu'on ne le donne pas !





> Diplme de fin d'tudes j'entends, je ne parle pas d'un deug. Il n'y en a pas. Ca n'existe pas en dehors des coles d"ings qui peuvent se permettre de donner le diplme  tout le monde puisqu'une slection plus ou moins rigoureuse a dj t faite en amont.


Faut voir le niveau de slection aussi,  part pour le top des coles d'ingnieur qui ne prennent que les majors de promo, a ne vole pas haut.
Et encore j'ai dj vu un major de promo BAC+2 se rvler tre un boulet fini, je n'ose mme pas imaginer le reste de la promo.




> TOUTES les filires du suprieures non slectives  l'inscription procdent  une slection draconienne, drastique, et souvent particulirement brutale, parfois totalement arbitraires (des exemples, j'en ai  la pelle) tt ou tard. Que ce soit au passage entre le M1 et le M2 dans les SHS ou entre les premiers partiels de L1 et l'inscription en M2 dans les filires plus srieuses.


 part les formations qui sacquent au premier examen pour dcourager les moins motivs, je n'ai rien vu de tel.


Et pour ton image parlant du biais du survivant:
le fait qu'une personne ai russie, est la preuve que cette russite est possible;ce biais s'appuie souvent sur le fait que la personne nglige la part du hasard, or, ici, on ne peut pas dire que ce soit ce qui garantie le plus la russite;et ensuite tu commets un fallacy fallacy.

----------


## Pyramidev

> La mthode calculerOrdreAppel qui fait trop de chose https://framagit.org/parcoursup/algo...lassement.java


Aprs analyse, ce qui m'tonne le plus dans la classe qui contient calculerOrdreAppel, c'est qu'il s'agit d'un code en procdural, mais avec une syntaxe qui sous-entend que c'est de l'objet.

Si le code avait t :


```

```

alors son auteur aurait clairement annonc qu'il s'agissait d'un code en procdural.

Alors, le fait que cette fonction fasse indirectement tout le calcul ne me choquerait pas, mme s'il aurait fallu,  mon sens, la dcouper en sous-fonctions statiques prives pour que l'on identifie plus facilement les tapes de l'algorithme.

Mais, dans le code actuel,  la place, voeuxClasses, tauxMinBoursiersPourcents et tauxMinResidentsPourcents sont des variables membres _publiques_, donc ne sont pas plus encapsules que des paramtres que l'on passerait directement  une fonction.

En outre, on a une variable membre publique C_GP_COD qui s'incruste mais n'est pas utilise dans calculerOrdreAppel.
Et, pour faire joli, on a un constructeur qui initialise C_GP_COD, tauxMinBoursiersPourcents et tauxMinResidentsPourcents et une mthode ajouterVoeu qui ajoute un lment dans voeuxClasses.

----------


## Neckara

Un taux sous forme d'un entier ???

Ils sont srieux ?
Et le jour o tu veux un taux  2,5%, tu fais comment ?

----------


## halaster08

> S'ils ne font que des TDs, es-tu sr qu'ils sont bien EC et pas tout simplement des doctorants ou des ATER ?


Je ne connaissant pas son emploi du temps exact, l'anne o je l'ai eu il ne faisait qu'un TD pour mon niveau, mais j'ai vu plein de prof en TD certaines annes faire des cours d'autres annes donc je ne saurais dire avec certitude qu'il ne faisait que tu TD, mais oui il tait bien chercheur a nous avait t confirm.



> Pour candidater  un poste d'EC, il faut avoir une accrditation dlivre par la section CNU de notre domaine (27 pour informatique) sur dossier. Dans ce dossier, il faut normalement justifier d'avoir dj donn des cours.
> 
> Lors des recrutements, le projet d'insertion du candidat dans l'quipe de recherche, et aussi, dans l'quipe pdagogique est valu. Sachant aussi que les EC peuvent avoir une priode d'essai, ou maintenant tre recruts en CDD. Le CA peut aussi refuser le recrutement d'un candidat (et dans ce cas l personne n'est recrut).


Apparemment pas dans la fac o j'tais, a nous t confirm par plusieurs profs, car mme certains profs critiquaient ouvertement leur collgue.



> Je ne sais pas de quand date ton histoire, mais ils se sont quand mme un peu foutus de ta gueule. Dans ces cas l, on remonte la hirarchie :


Une bonne dizaine d'anne maintenant. C'est un peu tard pour faire remonter  la hirarchie.

----------


## arond

> Un taux sous forme d'un entier ???
> 
> Ils sont srieux ?
> Et le jour o tu veux un taux  2,5%, tu fais comment ?


ils multiplient par 10 tout les taux  ::roll:: 

1 => 10
2.5 => 25

----------


## Pyramidev

> Et le jour o tu veux un taux  2,5%, tu fais comment ?


Je viens de regarder le code appelant. Les taux en base de donne sont sauvegards sous forme d'entier :
https://framagit.org/parcoursup/algo...pelOracle.java

Effectivement, le jour o ils voudront un taux  2,5%, ils seront embts.

--------------------------------------------------

 part a,  propos de mon prcdent message, dans la classe GroupeClassement, bien que les variables membres voeuxClasses, tauxMinBoursiersPourcents et tauxMinResidentsPourcents soient publiques, je viens de voir qu'elles ne sont pas directement accdes dans le code appelant. Donc le code aurait compil aussi si elles taient prives.
Par contre, la variable membre publique C_GP_COD qui s'incruste est accde directement.

----------


## Luckyluke34

> c'est qu'il s'agit d'un code en procdural, mais avec une syntaxe qui sous-entend que c'est de l'objet.


Oui,  vue de nez c'est du Java tel qu'on en voyait  la fin des annes 90

Faux objet mais vrai procduralPas de tests unitaires  l'horizon et une robustesse douteuse (4 try/catch dans tout le code dont 2 silencieux)Certains noms de variables cryptiquesCommentaires  gogo parfois redondantsBoucles  gogoProcdures stockes

On sent qu'un effort de lisibilit a t fait (commentaires, noms de classes et mthodes), on est un cran au-dessus d'APB mais il y a du boulot pour rendre a plus maintenable.

----------


## LSMetag

J'ai regard le code plutt que de me fier uniquement  ce qui est indiqu plus haut.

Hormis le fait qu'en effet le modle objet est contourn, je trouve le code plutt propre. J'ai t surpris au premier abord par le "if...break;" dans le for, mais je l'ai dj fait pour viter les itrations inutiles.

----------


## MikeRowSoft

Hors interface graphique, il reste vraiment peu de codes (algorithme selon le titre de l'actu).

int n'est pas dans l'algorithmie tel que je la conois (mathmatique).

----------


## Neckara

> ils multiplient par 10 tout les taux 
> 
> 1 => 10
> 2.5 => 25


Oui, et ils relisent tout le code pour tout multiplier par 10, puis, avec un peu de chance, oublient de le faire sur tous les taux ?
Sans compter que derrire, c'est le client qui paye, avec toutes les procdures administratives que cela implique.
Utiliser un float tait vraiment si coteux que cela ?

Mais il est vrai que d'utiliser des entiers pour des nombres  virgules "fixe" peut tre intressant pour des raisons d'optimisations, mais l'optimisation "prmature"/"inutile" est diabolique.

----------


## Pyramidev

> J'ai regard le code plutt que de me fier uniquement  ce qui est indiqu plus haut.
> 
> Hormis le fait qu'en effet le modle objet est contourn, je trouve le code plutt propre.


Tout est relatif. Mais, pour aller dans ton sens, le code que j'y avais lu tait plus maintenable que celui que je lis au quotidien.

----------


## Felykanku

C'est une bonne chose d'avoir un bon algorithme mais il est mauvais dj au dpart. Donc la suite est mauvaise aussi !

----------


## Marco46

> Hormis le fait qu'en effet le modle objet est contourn, je trouve le code plutt propre.


Pas de pom.xml, pas de TU, mme pas un test d'intgration, pas de jeu de donnes pour un TI, des fonctions de 15 bornes de long ... C'est chaud quand mme ...

EDIT : Tiens ya quelqu'un qui leur a PR un dbut d'industrialisation du build  ::aie:: 

EDIT2 : Ah si ya quelques tests ... Mbon ...

----------


## Luckyluke34

> EDIT2 : Ah si ya quelques tests ... Mbon ...


Les frameworks de test c'est tellement surfait, on va crire nos propres primitives de test et mettre tout a dans une appli console  ::roll::

----------


## fredoche

Bon bah moi qui vit a comme un user lambda par le biais de mon fiston...:
Petit coup de tlphone  l'assistance pour me faire bien expliciter un des points de la procdure : si l'lve (le candidat, le postulant  parcours sup comme vous voulez...) a une ou plusieurs rponses positives sous forme de vux accepts, il peut accepter ou refuser l'une d'entre elles. Il a pour cela 7 jours justes visiblement, une fois que le vu est pass positif (cad pas liste d'attente ou pas refus).
J'avais compris  la runion d'information que l'lve pouvait  tout moment avoir une proposition d'inscription accepte, et une seule. Cependant il devait pouvoir rester candidat  pour les autres propositions pour lesquels il est sur liste d'attente. C'est ce point que je voulais vrifier avec l'assistance tlphonique (ouverte de 10h  16h au passage, pratique pour les lves ces horaires n'est-ce pas ?)
Donc un jeune homme  la hotline m'a confirm cette possibilit.
Cela permet d'accepter avant la fin des 7 jours la proposition qui intresse le plus l'lve  l'instant T, et de rester candidat pour celles qui l'intresseraient encore plus (formations, villes, destination de copains, ...).
Donc a c'est ok pourvu que l'on choisisse le bon onglet  la confirmation du choix d'accepter, et non ce qui est prvu par dfaut, abandonner les autres candidatures restant en cours.

le processus est dcrit ici dans la faq de parcoursup: https://www.parcoursup.fr/index.php?desc=faq



> Que se passe-t-il si jai plusieurs propositions dadmission (oui ou oui‐si) ?
> 
> Vous ne pouvez en accepter quune seule, celle qui correspond  la formation qui vous convient le mieux parmi celles qui vous sont proposes.Lorsque vous acceptez une proposition, *vous renoncez aux autres propositions* et librez des places qui pourront tre proposes  dautres candidats.Vos autres voeux en attente sont maintenus *si vous le souhaitez. Vous devez, dans ce cas, indiquer les voeux en attente que vous souhaitez conserver.*


Mais ...
La fonctionnalit est bugue. Le bug aurait t relev, la solution trouve, les mises  jour en cours...
Le jeune oprateur me conseillait d'attendre un ou 2 jours avant d'accomplir cela, le temps que les mises  jours soient faites  ::aie::  ::aie::  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf:: 

Enfin bon...

Vous noterez tout du long  quel point je pose un raisonnement d'informaticien pour me servir de cet outil parcourssup. Ce petit point, le choix autre que celui "par dfaut" pour bien profiter des possibilits du systme... C'est pour des trucs comme a que j'appelle a une appli d'informaticien. 
Qui chez les parents et lves vont bien faire attention  ces subtilits, quand bien mme elles seront mises en avant, pour russir au mieux leurs orientations dans le suprieur ?
Qui maitrise rellement la ou les logiques qui s'appliquent derrire ces systmes ?
Moi mon cerveau me permet de comprendre tout de suite les raisonnements sous-jacents, la "logique"  luvre, ds la premire prsentation aux parents. Mais dans une salle bonde de 100 personnes on est 3 ou 4  poser des questions, donc comprendre un peu je prsume... les autres, tous les autres, lves y compris ils comprennent vraiment comment a marche tout a ?

Autre notre sur ce bug: 
-les corrections seront-elles publies sur le dpt ?
- c'est ce genre de processus complexe qui droule plusieurs tapes utilisateurs qui est difficile  dboguer. Plus que les pices mcaniques qui vont composer le moteur, dont bonnant malant les procdures de tests classiques rendent compte
- aucune info sur le site... donc info ou intox de l'oprateur...  priori aucune raison de penser  de l'intox, au contraire une info trs spontane
- donc ces bugs auront quelles consquences  ? Comment on rtropdale ?

----------


## Marco46

> -les corrections seront-elles publies sur le dpt ?


Ah bah du calme le commit initial du dpt a 3 jours ! Ils viennent de dcouvrir l'existence de git  ::mrgreen:: 

Bon je suis mauvaise langue comme d'hab ils acceptent les merge request apparemment  ::): 




> - donc ces bugs auront quelles consquences  ? Comment on rtropdale ?


Ben dj faudrait savoir comment ils buildent et dploient leur livrable. Il n'y a encore aucun tag dans leur repo. Donc en principe ils n'ont jamais rien dploy  ::aie:: 

Et question subsidiaire mais importante, quelqu'un sait qui est responsable de la MOE sur ce projet ? C'est un fonctionnaire qui crit le programme ou bien c'est une prestation d'une de nos SS2I chries ?

Et qui gre l'exploitation du systme ?



J'arrive pas  dterminer si on est dans l'opration de comm idiote ou si on a une vraie volont de bien faire mais avec un retard incroyable dans les pratiques et dans la qualit.

Si les gars sont de bonne foi, mais ils vont la fleur au fusil pour se faire ouvrir  ::aie:: . C'est a que je comprends pas. Ils sont juste entrain de prouver qu'ils confient l'orientation de 500 ou 600K bacheliers  un systme qui est construit dans l'amateurisme le plus total. 

Encore que tout le monde s'en cogne de l'avis des techniciens donc bon ... C'est vrai ds que a parle numrique, nouvelles technos, big data, IA, etc ... Tu vois des myriades de journalistes et experts dbiter des banalits et des idioties  la mitrailleuse mais rarement un tech (ou un universitaire) pour faire le tri. Sur C dans l'air des fois ya un Benjamin Bayart, sur France Culture des fois ya un Grard Berry ou un Daniel Glazman mais en dehors de ces gens l, j'ai pas le souvenir d'avoir vu un *vrai* et *bon* technicien qui sait de quoi il parle pour discuter du numrique. C'est toujours des journalistes ou des imposteurs.

Enfin bref ...

Ya quand mme un norme sujet  ce niveau, tout a est quand mme financ avec nos impts, il devrait y avoir une transparence totale, on devrait pouvoir lire et contribuer dans tous les codes sources de tous les SI de l'tat et des collectivits. On devrait savoir quelle collectivit / ministre opre quelle version de quel systme, les CHANGELOG, les roadmap etc ... C'est un bien collectif. Enfin quiconque a fait un peu d'open source comprend ce dont je parle.

----------


## chrtophe

Hier il tait annonc que 50% des lves avaient une place.

Sur twitter, les lves comparent le truc  Koh Lanta.

----------


## ShigruM

A quoi bon enseigner la gomtrie, la physique, la chimie  un garon qui veut tre musicien ? Qu'en retient-il ? Rien.

----------


## Jamatronic

ShigruM, pourquoi ne pas faire un parcours diffrent pour chaque lve, hein ? L'cole est faite pour enseigner ce que les lves n'apprendraient pas par eux-mmes.

----------


## JackIsJack

Superbe initiative  ! Premire fois que je vois un Etat publier du code source pour expliquer un mcanisme.

----------


## ShigruM

> ShigruM, pourquoi ne pas faire un parcours diffrent pour chaque lve, hein ? L'cole est faite pour enseigner ce que les lves n'apprendraient pas par eux-mmes.


C'est vrai au collge/Lyce mais plus du tous vrai dans le suprieure ! ici on parle d'tude postbac ou il faut se spcialiser (pour dboucher sur un mtier)

----------


## LSMetag

> Hier il tait annonc que 50% des lves avaient une place.
> 
> Sur twitter, les lves comparent le truc  Koh Lanta.


Je sais pas mais je me souvient qu'avec APB, il y a eu beaucoup d'lves sans rponses, et beaucoup d'lves dcourags par le tirage au sort.

50% en quelques jours c'est dj pas mal. L'essentiel c'est qu'on arrive  100% dans un dlai raisonnable (2 semaines je pense) et surtout, que pour les mmes formations, les rsultats soient diffuss SIMULTANEMENT, pour ne pas avantager certains lves.

La question que je me pose : Des rsultats sont donns avant le BAC. Alors le BAC il ne comptera pas ? Il suffira d'avoir 10/20 ?

----------


## Luckyluke34

> 50% en quelques jours c'est dj pas mal. L'essentiel c'est qu'on arrive  100% dans un dlai raisonnable (2 semaines je pense) et surtout, que pour les mmes formations, les rsultats soient diffuss SIMULTANEMENT, pour ne pas avantager certains lves.


En fait, je doute que personne ait jamais discut le fait qu'il y ait 100% de cass  terme : il y a toujours les formations non slectives pour absorber les lves restants. Bien sr, la ministre va brandir ce chiffre victorieusement mais ce n'est pas le sujet.

Ce qui pose question, c'est ce que Parcoursup a lgitim et dvoil en exposant ses mcaniques au grand jour - l'exacerbation de la comptition pour les places en enseignement suprieur et les biais potentiels qu'elle comporte (via les lettres de motivation, etc.)

Avant - je parle d'il y a plus d'une dizaine d'annes - c'tait compltement opaque jusqu' l'annonce finale des rsultats et le candidat classait ses choix, ce qui tait potentiellement aussi ingalitaire sur les filires slectives (moins nombreuses) mais pouvait attnuer le sentiment d'chec/rejet.

L'exaspration gnrale vient aussi beaucoup du dcalage entre la communication triomphale du gouvernement et les moyens hasardeux (amateurs mme si on regarde le code source) mis en face. Le ministre de l'Education/Enseignement suprieur a travaill comme une startup en train de fabriquer une version bta : vite et mal, sans consulter personne. Sauf que la bta va en prod et que c'est l'avenir de toute une classe d'ge qui se dcide.

----------


## fabdouglas

Le SonarQube gnr depuis le master de parcoursup (+Maven pour l'occasion) : https://sonarcloud.io/dashboard?id=f...rcourssup-algo

----------


## arond

> Je sais pas mais je me souvient qu'avec APB, il y a eu beaucoup d'lves sans rponses, et beaucoup d'lves dcourags par le tirage au sort.
> 
> 50% en quelques jours c'est dj pas mal. L'essentiel c'est qu'on arrive  100% dans un dlai raisonnable (2 semaines je pense) et surtout, que pour les mmes formations, les rsultats soient diffuss SIMULTANEMENT, pour ne pas avantager certains lves.
> 
> La question que je me pose : Des rsultats sont donns avant le BAC. Alors le BAC il ne comptera pas ? Il suffira d'avoir 10/20 ?


Alors comme pour APB les rsultats que tu obtiens sur parcoursup sont soumis  l'obtention du BAC si tu l'as pas bah tu redouble et tu referas un tour de parcoursup l'anne prochaine.  ::lol::

----------


## LSMetag

> Alors comme pour APB les rsultats que tu obtiens sur parcoursup sont soumis  l'obtention du BAC si tu l'as pas bah tu redouble et tu referas un tour de parcoursup l'anne prochaine.


C'est nul. Ca signifie que les mentions ne veulent plus rien dire, et qu'on cherche juste le 10/20. En gros ils ne chercheront qu'un BAC au rabais.

----------


## LSMetag

> Ce qui pose question, c'est ce que Parcoursup a lgitim et dvoil en exposant ses mcaniques au grand jour - l'exacerbation de la comptition pour les places en enseignement suprieur et les biais potentiels qu'elle comporte (via les lettres de motivation, etc.)


L'aspect "march du travail" est parfaitement assum. Est-ce bien ou pas, je suis partag.
Je ne vois pas en quoi on peut parler de version beta. Les bugs du serveur Sonar n'en sont pas je trouve.

----------


## Taillise

Anciennement les universits accueillaient des gens qui venaient y tudier parce que c'tait le prolongement du lyce, a permettait d'avoir un niveau d'tudes qui ne prparait pas forcment  une carrire bien prcise mais donnait accs  des boulots (du moins dans le contexte des trente glorieuses). Les tudes finalises taient plutt du ressort des grandes coles

Depuis la situation s'est tendue, avec une pression pour que les formations dlivres ciblent un march de l'emploi et des dbouchs rels, on a vu natre des universits technologiques; bref il y a une concurrence pour les filires les plus aptes  fournir un boulot en sortie, et c'est l que s'opre la slection.

Les tudiants ne veulent pas de slection  l'entre. Mais quel gchis humain de gens s'investissant dans des filires bac+5 sans dbouchs les menant au chmage,  l'expatriation ou  des emplois sous-qualifis, quand ce n'est pas un chec en fin de premire anne...quel gchis aussi pour notre systme ducatif lorsqu'on voit nos post-docs s'expatrier aprs 20 ans d'tudes cumuls!

Les outils  l'orientation se sont amliors, mais les jeunes doivent souvent se dterminer trop tt, parfois sous l'influence de modes, et surtout dans l'ignorance de la vie en entreprise. De ce point de vue, les formations professionnelles ont l'avantage d'tre un facteur d'quilibre pour les jeunes, car plus concrtes.

Entre le besoin d'un socle commun de connaissances de base, et le souci de coller trs vite  du concret et de la professionnalisation, il n'est pas facile de placer le curseur; La slection devrait s'oprer beaucoup plus tt (par exemple, viter l'arrive au collge d'lves ne sachant pas lire), mais avec de relles possibilits de filires de secours et de rattrapage pour ceux qui ne sont pas au niveau. Avec la perte de la moiti de notre industrie, il y a moins de possibilits de passerelles pour que les jeunes puissent faire des stages en industrie ou des apprentissages. C'est tout un systme  repenser, et il faudrait aussi considrer la possibilit de formations longues  mi- carrire.

----------


## Luckyluke34

> Je ne vois pas en quoi on peut parler de version beta. Les bugs du serveur Sonar n'en sont pas je trouve.


C'est une version beta pour le caractre exprimental de la chose :

Sur l'aspect technique : l'algo a t cod par un chercheur qui n'est pas dveloppeur professionnel. Les conditions de ralisation de ce projet restent opaques, mais au vu des copyrights dans les cartouches des fichiers, il y a tout  parier qu'il tait seul  travailler sur le code et qu'on s'est adress  lui dans l'urgence. L'analyse statique (Sonar) c'est bien mais a ne dtecte pas tous les bugs possibles et encore moins tous les problmes de maintenabilit et de lisibilit du code. Par ailleurs, les utilisateurs ont dj recens pas mal de bugs dont des numros dans la file d'attente incohrents, etc. Sonar ne dtecte pas non plus les ventuels biais cachs, pour cela il faudra attendre que des gens lancent des analyses  plus grande chelle. Et oui, le code a l'air "relativement" propre mais il ne reflte pas l'tat de l'art actuel en Java et semble tre l'oeuvre de quelqu'un qui a du mal  dcoller d'un style de programmation procdurale basique.
Sur le fond : exprimental car  ma connaissance, aucun test grandeur relle du systme n'a t men. Comme avec beaucoup d'autres lois de Macron, on part d'un pr-suppos idologique impos d'en haut  - en gros, l'existence d'une ascension au mrite pur et le mythe de la rsorption du chmage par l'ultra-formatage des tudiants aux besoins des entreprises. Ensuite on exprimente dans l'urgence et sans concertation des trucs qui ont un norme impact sur la vie des gens sans prvoir de retour en arrire ou de plan B. C'est exactement le contraire du pragmatisme dont le gouvernement se vante d'tre l'incarnation.

----------


## Bubu017

> C'est nul. Ca signifie que les mentions ne veulent plus rien dire, et qu'on cherche juste le 10/20. En gros ils ne chercheront qu'un BAC au rabais.


Comme aujourd'hui. Les mentions servent surtout aux bourses de mrite et  la fiert de l'tudiant (ou plutt des parents)

----------


## arond

> C'est nul. Ca signifie que les mentions ne veulent plus rien dire, et qu'on cherche juste le 10/20. En gros ils ne chercheront qu'un BAC au rabais.



Hum alors je ne sais pas qu'est ce qui vous fais croire que les mentions servent  quelque chose ?  ::?: 

Perso j'ai 20 ans mon Bac je vais le virer de mon CV pour faire de la place donc ma mention Assez bien m'a servit  rien \_(ツ)_/
Et mes coles/entreprises en avaient strictement rien a faire de mon Bac c'est  peine si je le mentionne lors d'un entretient  ::D:

----------


## Neckara

> Perso j'ai 20 ans mon Bac je vais le virer de mon CV pour faire de la place donc ma mention Assez bien m'a servit  rien \_(ツ)_/


 20 ans, il te manque dj de la place dans ton CV ?  ::weird:: 

Ce n'est d'ailleurs pas parce qu'il ne t'a servit  rien, qu'il ne sert  rien pour d'autre, notamment, e.g., si on ne fait pas d'tudes suprieur.




> Et mes coles/entreprises en avaient strictement rien a faire de mon Bac c'est  peine si je le mentionne lors d'un entretient


Pour les coles, elles ont trs certainement tudi ton CV avant un ventuel entretient.

Sachant qu'il est vrai qu'elles ne regardent pas ncessairement la moyenne brute, mais font leur propre moyenne avec leur propre coefficients, en fonction du domaine enseign.

----------


## Darkzinus

> 20 ans, il te manque dj de la place dans ton CV ?


Ca m'a aussi interloqu. Mme aprs 10 ans d'exprience j'ai gard la ligne BAC dans mon CV. Trois lignes de diplmes a n'est quand mme pas trop consommateur de place ! Et  20 ans on cherche plutt  remplir le CV qu' slectionner ce qu'on va mettre en avant.

----------


## arond

> 20 ans, il te manque dj de la place dans ton CV ? 
> 
> Ce n'est d'ailleurs pas parce qu'il ne t'a servit  rien, qu'il ne sert  rien pour d'autre, notamment, e.g., si on ne fait pas d'tudes suprieur.
> 
> 
> Pour les coles, elles ont trs certainement tudi ton CV avant un ventuel entretient.
> 
> Sachant qu'il est vrai qu'elles ne regardent pas ncessairement la moyenne brute, mais font leur propre moyenne avec leur propre coefficients, en fonction du domaine enseign.


Petite prcision
1) Ah 21 ans(dans trois semaine) je vais vais avoir fait DUT/Lience Pro/Puis en fin d'anne dbut Master sa  prend un peu de place.
Pour chacun des cursus il y a une entreprise diffrente du coup sa prend encore plus de place. Et le bac fait un peu remplissage du coup/prend de la place pour rien.

2) Les mentions du bac ne servent pas  grand chose car tu as ton cole avant de passer le bac. Et la recherche d'entreprise et donc la diffusion de CV a dj commenc avant les preuves du bac pour les apprentis.

3) Oui mon chef de dpartement l'avait fait devant nous pendant un TP de JS : il appliquait ses coefs sur les diffrentes moyennes des matires renseignes sur APB  l'poque.

Edit : Je peux aussi avoir mal fait mon CV  ::mouarf::

----------


## pascal-od

> Hier il tait annonc que 50% des lves avaient une place.
> 
> Sur twitter, les lves comparent le truc  Koh Lanta.


Il y a une information dont personne ne parle ou trs peu. Sur les plus de 800 000 lves inscrits sur parcoursup, environ 100 000 n'obtiendront pas le baccalaurat, ce qui fait donc autant de places qui vont tre "libres", ou plutt qu'il ne faudra pas pourvoir, car je doute que ceux qui vont chouer  l'examen soient ceux qui ont dj obtenu satisfaction.

D'autre part j'ai bien l'impression qu'il y a une norme confusion entre temprature et thermomtre. Parcoursup, en imposant un classement gnral des lves par son fonctionnement, met en lumire les grandes disparits qui existent entre les diffrents lyces en France. C'est comme si on dcouvrait aujourd'hui qu'il est plus facile de faire ses tudes dans un lyce "prestigieux" que dans un lyce de banlieue o se concentrent les classes sociales les plus dfavorises. Mais ce n'est pas Parcoursup qui a cr ces disparits, il vient par contre de les mettre brutalement en lumire.

----------


## supergeoffrey

> Hum alors je ne sais pas qu'est ce qui vous fais croire que les mentions servent  quelque chose ? 
> 
> Perso j'ai 20 ans mon Bac je vais le virer de mon CV pour faire de la place donc ma mention Assez bien m'a servit  rien \_(ツ)_/
> Et mes coles/entreprises en avaient strictement rien a faire de mon Bac c'est  peine si je le mentionne lors d'un entretient


Il ne faut pas enlever tes diplmes de ton CV.
Sinon les recruteurs vont croire que tu as redoubl.
Certains RH verifie bien que tu as 5ans d'cart entre ton bac et ton master. Si il y a un cart de plus de 5 ans ils vont te demander pourquoi ?

----------


## arond

> Il ne faut pas enlever tes diplmes de ton CV.
> Sinon les recruteurs vont croire que tu as redoubl.
> Certains RH verifie bien que tu as 5ans d'cart entre ton bac et ton master. Si il y a un cart de plus de 5 ans ils vont te demander pourquoi ?


Bon ben je rognerais ailleur si besoin de place je dormirais moins bte se soir.  :;): 
Merci.

----------


## Marco46

Apparemment ya des gens qui se lancent dans un testing avanc du bouzin ...

----------


## fredoche

sur les bases du behavior driven development c'est pas inintressant Marco

Ils me font rigoler ceux qui jugent le code en fonction du style de programmation. Comme si le procdural tait un critre de mauvaise qualit. 
Donc le style Java, langage que je ne pratique pas mais qui parait trs clair  lire dans ce contexte.

Pas un par contre  jeter un il au SQL ? Parce que c'est pareil, Oracle je ne connais pas. Je fais du SQL server depuis des annes. Mais bon dieu je me souviens de ma premire question sur un newsgroup SQL Server et un Fred Brouard alais SQLpro me rpondant texto : "_Dj rcris l en utilisant des jointure JOIN ! cela date de SQL 2 (1992)_"
Et bon dieu aprs cette petite remarque et le sentiment de honte prouv je n'ai toujours crit que des jointures.

Donc quand je lis des trucs comme :


```

```

J'ai comme un haut-le-cur de voir tous ces AND  la queue-leu-leu, dont la plupart joignent des tables. Ca marche pas de souci cela tant... bien c'est une autre question

Moi l o j'ai du mal c'est que le gars pourrait me donner des cours, il a tous les titres et les diplmes pour, et c'est mme une partie de ses fonctions. 

Ae ae ae durant ma formation (professionnelle il est vrai) on m'apprenait dj les jointures, en 1998 (l'ancien millnaire).


Par contre sur le dpot Git ils jouent le jeu, le dveloppeur tient compte des remarques et intgre des modifs.

----------


## pascal-od

> En fait, je doute que personne ait jamais discut le fait qu'il y ait 100% de cass  terme : il y a toujours les formations non slectives pour absorber les lves restants. Bien sr, la ministre va brandir ce chiffre victorieusement mais ce n'est pas le sujet.
> 
> Ce qui pose question, c'est ce que Parcoursup a lgitim et dvoil en exposant ses mcaniques au grand jour - l'exacerbation de la comptition pour les places en enseignement suprieur et les biais potentiels qu'elle comporte (via les lettres de motivation, etc.)
> 
> Avant - je parle d'il y a plus d'une dizaine d'annes - c'tait compltement opaque jusqu' l'annonce finale des rsultats et le candidat classait ses choix, ce qui tait potentiellement aussi ingalitaire sur les filires slectives (moins nombreuses) mais pouvait attnuer le sentiment d'chec/rejet.
> 
> L'exaspration gnrale vient aussi beaucoup du dcalage entre la communication triomphale du gouvernement et les moyens hasardeux (amateurs mme si on regarde le code source) mis en face. Le ministre de l'Education/Enseignement suprieur a travaill comme une startup en train de fabriquer une version bta : vite et mal, sans consulter personne. Sauf que la bta va en prod et que c'est l'avenir de toute une classe d'ge qui se dcide.


Je pense que si l'actualisation se faisait en continu et non pas une fois par jour, il y aurait beaucoup moins de stress. Un compteur des places attribues / restantes qui volue en continu aurait trs certainement un effet rassurant pour les futurs tudiants.

----------


## Grogro

> J'ai comme un haut-le-cur de voir tous ces AND  la queue-leu-leu, dont la plupart joignent des tables. Ca marche pas de souci cela tant... bien c'est une autre question
> 
> Moi l o j'ai du mal c'est que le gars pourrait me donner des cours, il a tous les titres et les diplmes pour, et c'est mme une partie de ses fonctions. 
> 
> Ae ae ae durant ma formation (professionnelle il est vrai) on m'apprenait dj les jointures, en 1998 (l'ancien millnaire).


Est-ce qu'un pro du sql pourrait nous expliquer comment refactoriser cette requte avec des jointures ?

----------


## arond

Serait ce bnfique de la refactorise ? j'ai l'impression que c'est fait exprs pour aider les gens  lire et pour rendre la requte plus maintenable.  ::calim2::

----------


## fredoche

> Est-ce qu'un pro du sql pourrait nous expliquer comment refactoriser cette requte avec des jointures ?


je ne suis en aucun cas un pro du SQL 

un premier jet qui doit fonctionner juste comme a, ce serait  mon sens :


```

```

un truc un peu plus ordonn, avec les jointures en rapport avec les tables 


```

```

c'est du code SQL, je ne me suis pas embt avec la concatnation de string
la 2e tape c'est traiter la dernire condition, je vais vrifier si le test de nullit peut s'crire avec la jointure d'une faon ou d'une autre

----------


## fredoche

Bon en tout cas il est possible de faire de la jointure conditionnelle : 
https://blog.developpez.com/sqlpro/p...conditionnelle

Le fameux SQLpro voqu plus haut. J'ai appris plus de ce monsieur que de quiconque autre sur ce forum ou partout ailleurs sur le web. Des cours et articles simples, une vraie comprhension de ce que l'on fait  le lire. Des bases pour les donnes  ::): 

Donc il doit y avoir moyen de rcrire aussi cette partie sans trop de souci : 


```

```

sous forme de jointure conditionnelle

Vous noterez qu'on a pas de schma rien, pas de scripts de cration de bases, en gros 2-3 connecteurs et quelques noms de tables sous formes d'acronymes ou diminutifs (g_can, a_voe,a_sit_voe,...)

On a pas plus d'infos sur le site web et son architecture, l'implmentation relle de l'algo, l'interfaage ... ???

Donc on publie l'algo sans aucune notion du shma de donnes sur lequel il tourne ?

On se fout pas un peu de la gueule du monde l ? 
C'est possible de juger d'un algorithme sans ide des donnes sur lesquelles il bosse ? sinon quelques fichiers entre et sortie en xml

----------


## LSMetag

> Bon en tout cas il est possible de faire de la jointure conditionnelle : 
> https://blog.developpez.com/sqlpro/p...conditionnelle
> 
> Le fameux SQLpro voqu plus haut. J'ai appris plus de ce monsieur que de quiconque autre sur ce forum ou partout ailleurs sur le web. Des cours et articles simples, une vraie comprhension de ce que l'on fait  le lire. Des bases pour les donnes 
> 
> Donc il doit y avoir moyen de rcrire aussi cette partie sans trop de souci : 
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


C'est peut-tre volontaire, mme si j'admets volontiers que ces programmeurs me font penser  mes quinquagnaires de profs de programmation (il y a 10 ans). Pas de join par ex... J'ai appris dans la vie professionnelle.

----------


## LSMetag

> Petite prcision
> 2) Les mentions du bac ne servent pas  grand chose car tu as ton cole avant de passer le bac. Et la recherche d'entreprise et donc la diffusion de CV a dj commenc avant les preuves du bac pour les apprentis.


J'ai exactement le mme cursus que toi. Alors oui a prend de la place quand c'est notre premier emploi.

Il y a 15 ans, les dossiers prenaient en compte les rsultats du BAC, donc les mentions.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Je pense que si l'actualisation se faisait en continu et non pas une fois par jour, il y aurait beaucoup moins de stress. Un compteur des places attribues / restantes qui volue en continu aurait trs certainement un effet rassurant pour les futurs tudiants.


Surtout qu'un stress comme celui l pendant les rvisions pour le bac, comment dire...  ::aie::

----------


## tbc92

Et si l'actualisation se faisait en continu, il est probable que certains internautes auraient crit : ' Je pense que si l'actualisation se faisait une fois par jour, ce serait moins stressant pour les lycens'.

----------


## Luckyluke34

Un peu plus de prcisions sur les conditions de dveloppement de l'algo : http://ingenuingenieur.blog.lemonde....?xtor=RSS-3208

Bon a reste trs communi-coinc et "7 tapes du deuil" : blabla c'est injuste parce que la vie est injuste ... blabla mieux qu'APB ... blabla pdagogie ... blabla nous coutons les craintes ... 

 voir si a sera suivi d'effet.

----------


## pascal-od

> Et si l'actualisation se faisait en continu, il est probable que certains internautes auraient crit : ' Je pense que si l'actualisation se faisait une fois par jour, ce serait moins stressant pour les lycens'.


Oui c'est sr.
De toute manire il tait vident que l'outil qui allait succder  APB serait critiqu de toutes parts, sans aucune objectivit, car on est dans le domaine politique. Le dbat actuel n'a pas grand chose  voir avec l'algorithme utilis.

----------


## pascal-od

> On a pas plus d'infos sur le site web et son architecture, l'implmentation relle de l'algo, l'interfaage ... ???


Publier des infos sur le site web serait de l'inconscience au niveau de la scurit. Avec un tel enjeu politique, il y a bien trop de monde qui rve d'un piratage du site web.

----------


## Sodium

Nom de fonctions, commentaires et variables en franais = yeurk

Le code devrait toujours tre crit en anglais, d'abord pour tre universellement comprhensible par tous les programmeurs de la plante, ensuite parce que l'absence d'accents spcifiques aux autres langues rend celui-ci difficilement lisible mme pour une personne parlant la langue.

----------


## Chuck_Norris

> Nom de fonctions, commentaires et variables en franais = yeurk
> Le code devrait toujours tre crit en anglais, d'abord pour tre universellement comprhensible par tous les programmeurs de la plante


C'est faux : tous les dveloppeurs du monde ne comprennent pas forcment bien l'anglais, y compris en France. Et je ne vois pas du tout de souci d'utiliser le franais pour un programme franco-franais destin  rsoudre une problmatique franco-franaise.

Et il y a largement pire que de coder en franais : c'est le mlange franais/anglais dans les noms de variable et de fonctions, ou encore pire, des mots mal traduits en anglais ou avec des fautes pour cause d'une matrise insuffisante de la langue de Shakespeare parce que certains ont mis cette rgle absurde de tout faire en anglais mme quand cela ne s'imposait pas.




> ensuite parce que l'absence d'accents spcifiques aux autres langues rend celui-ci difficilement lisible mme pour une personne parlant la langue.


Si ton point pourrait tre valide pour les noms de variables et de fonction, cela ne s'applique pas aux commentaires. Ensuite, si l'absence d'accent pose rellement un souci de comprhension, il suffit de choisir un autre mot. Enfin, tu peux mettre des accents dans les variables et les noms de fonction en Java (bien que mme moi je ne recommanderai pas cette pratique).

Pour un programme non forcment spcifique  la France et dont les sources sont partages en revanche (ou un projet d'une entreprise un tant soi peu internationale), je suis totalement d'accord sur le fait de tout mettre en anglais.

Enfin ce n'est pas la seule horreur que je lis dans cette discussion, comme le fait que soi-disant le fait que cela soit crit en procdural serait le Mal absolu, alors qu'au final le style de programmation doit tre adapt au projet, ainsi qu'aux comptences de ses dveloppeurs.

----------


## LSMetag

> Nom de fonctions, commentaires et variables en franais = yeurk
> 
> Le code devrait toujours tre crit en anglais, d'abord pour tre universellement comprhensible par tous les programmeurs de la plante, ensuite parce que l'absence d'accents spcifiques aux autres langues rend celui-ci difficilement lisible mme pour une personne parlant la langue.


Ok, mais on parle d'appli d'Etat. Elle ne va jamais quitter la France, ni tre dveloppe par quelqu'un hors de France. On n'est pas dans une entreprise.

----------


## pascal-od

> J'ai comme un haut-le-cur de voir tous ces AND  la queue-leu-leu, dont la plupart joignent des tables. Ca marche pas de souci cela tant... bien c'est une autre question
> 
> Moi l o j'ai du mal c'est que le gars pourrait me donner des cours, il a tous les titres et les diplmes pour, et c'est mme une partie de ses fonctions. 
> 
> Ae ae ae durant ma formation (professionnelle il est vrai) on m'apprenait dj les jointures, en 1998 (l'ancien millnaire).


Quel serait ici techniquement l'avantage des jointures explicites par rapport aux jointures implicites ?

----------


## Sodium

> C'est faux : tous les dveloppeurs du monde ne comprennent pas forcment bien l'anglais, y compris en France.


Avoir une excellente matrise de l'anglais est une comptence professionnelle essentielle au travail de dveloppeur.

Un dveloppeur qui ne matrise pas l'anglais est un dveloppeur qui aura du mal  comprendre 99% du code d'autres dveloppeurs et qui aura dans le meilleur des cas un an de retard dans sa formation vu le temps ncessaire  l'apparition de sources de qualit pour se former aux technologies rcentes et  leurs volutions.

L'anglais est la langue de l'informatique, ce n'est mme pas un dbat. La matriser correctement est donc indispensable pour travailler dans ce domaine.

----------


## Pyramidev

> Avoir une excellente matrise de l'anglais est une comptence professionnelle essentielle au travail de dveloppeur.


Pour comprendre les ressources en anglais sur le dveloppement logiciel (code, documentation technique, articles, vidos, etc.), il y a besoin d'avoir un certain niveau en anglais, mais certainement pas  une excellente matrise .

----------


## LSMetag

> Avoir une excellente matrise de l'anglais est une comptence professionnelle essentielle au travail de dveloppeur.
> 
> Un dveloppeur qui ne matrise pas l'anglais est un dveloppeur qui aura du mal  comprendre 99% du code d'autres dveloppeurs et qui aura dans le meilleur des cas un an de retard dans sa formation vu le temps ncessaire  l'apparition de sources de qualit pour se former aux technologies rcentes et  leurs volutions.
> 
> L'anglais est la langue de l'informatique, ce n'est mme pas un dbat. La matriser correctement est donc indispensable pour travailler dans ce domaine.


Il y a des botes qui ne reprennent pas du code de prestataires ou dont le client n'a pas de succursales  l'tranger. Du code en Anglais,  part pour la partie Edition de Logiciel de notre bote, ou pour les quelques clients qui ont des antennes  l'tranger, il n'y en a pas.

L o je bosse on est peut-tre 5 sur 45  avoir cette matrise de l'anglais. La plupart savent "dchiffrer", pour se documenter, mais a s'arrte l. Et a ne nous empche pas d'tre assez bien ct.

Une connaissance minimale d'anglais est ncessaire, mais la matrise non, et le code en anglais encore moins. C'est comme le mythe de la matrise des maths ncessaire en informatique.

----------


## Sodium

> Une connaissance minimale d'anglais est ncessaire, mais la matrise non, et le code en anglais encore moins.


Et aprs on se demande pourquoi les franais sont systmatiquement 5 ans  la bourre sur le reste du monde niveau technologies  ::roll::

----------


## Invit

> Et aprs on se demande pourquoi les franais sont systmatiquement 5 ans  la bourre sur le reste du monde niveau technologies


Pour avoir matris l'anglais (fut un temps, avant de sortir de l'cole et d'tre confronte  la ralit), je peux t'assurer que 95 % du reste du monde n'a pas une matrise parfaite de l'anglais, ce qui inclut les anglophones (exactement au mme titre que les francophones n'ont pas tous une parfaite matrise du franais). Tout dpend de ce qu'on appelle "matriser". Le reste du monde fait comme nous, il se dbrouille.

----------


## LSMetag

> Et aprs on se demande pourquoi les franais sont systmatiquement 5 ans  la bourre sur le reste du monde niveau technologies


Il suffit de la matriser suffisamment pour ne pas tre  la traine. Si tu sais te dbrouiller pour comprendre correctement des documents en anglais, faire des recherches en anglais, parfois poser des questions en anglais, et chercher dans un dictionnaire, a suffit. Ce n'est pas un excellent niveau en anglais qui va te donner 5 ans supplmentaires de matrise.

Tu travailles en France ?

----------


## Invit

> Avoir une excellente matrise de l'anglais est une comptence professionnelle essentielle au travail de dveloppeur.


a implique que 95% des dveloppeurs franais sont des mauvais !  ::mouarf::

----------


## Marco46

> Et aprs on se demande pourquoi les franais sont systmatiquement 5 ans  la bourre sur le reste du monde niveau technologies


Clairement a n'a absolument aucun rapport. C'est pas les dveloppeurs qui dcident des technos  utiliser sur tel ou tel projet a se passe nettement au dessus hirarchiquement. T'as dj vu une offre d'emploi qui dit "on fait tel projet mais on sait pas dans quelle techno" ? Bah non. C'est mme souvent des profils non-techniques qui dcident parce qu'ils tiennent les cordons de la bourse et que le commercial de sa SS2I prfre lui propose un lot de x devs <insert-random-framework-J2EE-pourri> disponibles pour pas cher.

Aprs l o je te rejoins c'est que pour tre bon et  jour c'est absolument obligatoire de bien maitriser l'anglais technique et mme l'anglais classique. Il est ncessaire de pouvoir regarder une confrence vido en anglais sans sous titre et de comprendre par exemple. Sinon impossible d'tre  jour (en avance pour la France  :;):  ).

----------


## Sodium

> Clairement a n'a absolument aucun rapport. C'est pas les dveloppeurs qui dcident des technos  utiliser sur tel ou tel projet a se passe nettement au dessus hirarchiquement. T'as dj vu une offre d'emploi qui dit "on fait tel projet mais on sait pas dans quelle techno" ? Bah non. C'est mme souvent des profils non-techniques qui dcident parce qu'ils tiennent les cordons de la bourse et que le commercial de sa SS2I prfre lui propose un lot de x devs <insert-random-framework-J2EE-pourri> disponibles pour pas cher.


Je ne parle pas du choix des technos mais de l'attitude snob bien franaise de refuser de se soumettre  un standard.

La majorit des volutions informatiques rcentes ont t ralises par des anglophones. La majorit des programmes sont crits en anglais. L'immense majorit des ressources de qualits pour l'apprentissage sont ralises en anglais et il faut des mois pour qu'apparaissent potentiellement des ressources de qualit en franais. C'est comme a et c'est une excellente chose car cela signifie qu'une seule langue permet de communiquer avec les dveloppeurs du monde entier.

Donc oui, si vous voulez tre un bon dveloppeur, apprenez et pratiquez rgulirement l'anglais et crivez vos programmes en anglais car on n'est jamais certain de qui est susceptible de devoir le lire.

----------


## Neckara

Pour ma part, je pense que c'est une bonne chose qu'un tel programme soit crit en franais, car il permet de la relecture de code "citoyenne".
C'est  dire que tout citoyen franais est en capacit de lire le code, et de tenter, autant qu'il peut, de le comprendre.

En revanche, je rejoins sodium pour dire que la matrise de l'anglais devrait tre un pr-requis pour les dveloppeurs.
D'ailleurs, pour valider une diplme d'ingnieur en informatique, il faut justifier d'un certain niveau au TOIEC.

----------


## pascal-od

L'anglais ? Ce n'est jamais que du franais mal prononc.
_Georges Clmenceau_

----------


## pascal-od

> Pour avoir matris l'anglais (fut un temps, avant de sortir de l'cole et d'tre confronte  la ralit), je peux t'assurer que 95 % du reste du monde n'a pas une matrise parfaite de l'anglais, ce qui inclut les anglophones (exactement au mme titre que les francophones n'ont pas tous une parfaite matrise du franais). Tout dpend de ce qu'on appelle "matriser". Le reste du monde fait comme nous, il se dbrouille.


Il faut arriver  lire et  crire, c'est  dire communiquer  l'crit. Parler l'anglais c'est un plus, mais a ne sert pas toujours. J'ai par exemple eu  travailler en tandem avec des dveloppeurs situs aux Philippines, en communication crite a ne posait aucun problme, mais  l'oral leur accent tait incomprhensible pour moi, et le mien incomprhensible pour eux.

----------


## LSMetag

> Il est ncessaire de pouvoir regarder une confrence vido en anglais sans sous titre et de comprendre par exemple. Sinon impossible d'tre  jour (en avance pour la France  ).


Ca c'est quand tu es un peu haut dans la hirarchie ou passionn. Moi-mme je comprends tout juste (selon qui parle) les confrences en anglais sans sous-titres, avec 802/999 au TOEIC. A la sortie d'cole d'ingnieur il me semble que le score requis est 750. Mais il me semble qu'il n'y a pas cette demande  l'universit (j'ai pass le TOEIC dans mon coin).

On va avoir bien du mal  recruter  la FAC.

----------


## fredoche

> Publier des infos sur le site web serait de l'inconscience au niveau de la scurit. Avec un tel enjeu politique, il y a bien trop de monde qui rve d'un piratage du site web.


Admettons...
un piratage, si certains sont tents, ils n'auront pas besoin de a, passer en revue tous les _exploits_  du moment est souvent plus efficace. Mais videmment ce serait faciliter la tache... Il n'empche que... le contenu dvoil est pauvre
Publier l'ensemble, c'est offrir la possibilit  des yeux diffrents de regarder ton code et lever des loups que tu n'imagines mme pas.



> Quel serait ici techniquement l'avantage des jointures explicites par rapport aux jointures implicites ?


Je ne suis pas un spcialiste, donc je vais me garder des certitudes. Si quelqu'un sait mieux rpondre que moi, qu'il n'hsite pas.

La question est combien de fois cette ou ces requtes sont excutes, ainsi que toutes celles qui ne nous sont pas donnes  voir.
Et sur quels jeux de donnes travaillons-nous ?

Cela a trait  l'optimisation des requtes... 
Un SGBD travaille sur des ensembles (de donnes), qu'il va grouper, croiser, rduire, afin d'offrir des rponses correspondantes  tes critres de requtes.
En utilisant des jointures explicites, le mot-clef join, tu donnes des indications  l'optimisateur de requte, celui qui va faire ces oprations, sur la faon dont tu mets en relation ces tables, pour ensuite filtrer les rsultats (la clause where). 
C'est peut tre pas optimal selon comment tu cris ces jointures et leur ordre, mais toi tu connais tes donnes et leur organisation. Nanmoins tu optimises le jeu de rsultats sur lequel va se faire le filtrage.

Quand tu as tout dans la clause where, tu mets tout le contenu de toutes les tables en mmoire, puis tu demandes  l'optimisateur SQL de se dbrouiller avec toutes tes clauses. A lui de trouver lesquels appliquer en premier, puis croiser, puis rduire. En gros  lui de dterminer le meilleur plan d'excution. Et plus tu mets de clauses et plus les combinaisons entre tables augmentent, et moins cette recherche du meilleur plan sera rapide, voir possible. 

De toute faon cette syntaxe fait partie de la norme SQL depuis *1992*. Quand je me suis fait remarquer  ce sujet par SQLpro c'tait en 2004. On est en *2018* et je dois vous expliquer a,  des dveloppeurs de mtier ?

2 autres points comme a en relisant ce mme code d'o j'avais pris la requte : ConnecteurDonneesPropositionsOracle.java
le gars utilise des statements et des prepared statements : visiblement il utilise les 2e quand il a des paramtres  passer. C'est  bien d'un point de vue scurit, viter les injections SQL. 

Mais les prepared statements c'est aussi garder en mmoire un  plan d'excution de la requte, c'est crit ici par exemple:  https://docs.oracle.com/javase/7/doc...Statement.html : "This object can then be used to *efficiently execute this statement multiple times.* "
Or ses grosses requtes avec une dizaine de tables jointes, mais qui n'ont pas de paramtres, bah ils les passent avec un  java.sql.statement, pas avec un preparedstatement. Donc sans optimisation  d'aucune sorte. Pas de rtention du plan d'excution qui sera recalcul probablement  chaque fois. C'est peut tre des ms, mais tous ces ms comptent, croyez-moi
Ces prepared statement existent dans tous les langages, mme les plus anciens.
D'un point de vue pratique je vous fais pas de dessin sur la diffrence entre garder un plan d'excution en mmoire, et ressortir des milliers de lignes de donnes pour valuer comment il conviendra de les assembler avant de les filtrer.
Donc pour ma part sur mes serveurs dots de plusieurs Go de RAM, j'utilise uniquement des requtes prpares. Et je cherche pas  savoir si a irait plus lentement sans. C'est plus que probable. Au pire a ne nuit pas.

Et quand on travaille avec des donnes, autant en tirer le meilleur, c'est du bon usage des SGBDR.


Et quand je lis l'instruction 


```
stmt.setFetchSize(1000000);
```

bah en regardant la ref, je comprends que le gars rserve un million de lignes en retour. Ca fait dja pas mal ::mrgreen:: 
Et je ne fais pas de Java, la dernire fois que j'ai cris du java j'avais 20 ans de moins.

Enfin bref ... existerait-il une argumentation raisonnable contre l'utilisation du mot clef "join" en SQL ?







> Je ne parle pas du choix des technos mais de l'attitude snob bien franaise de refuser de se soumettre  un standard.
> 
> La majorit des volutions informatiques rcentes ont t ralises par des anglophones. La majorit des programmes sont crits en anglais. L'immense majorit des ressources de qualits pour l'apprentissage sont ralises en anglais et il faut des mois pour qu'apparaissent potentiellement des ressources de qualit en franais. C'est comme a et c'est une excellente chose car cela signifie qu'une seule langue permet de communiquer avec les dveloppeurs du monde entier.
> 
> Donc oui, si vous voulez tre un bon dveloppeur, apprenez et pratiquez rgulirement l'anglais et crivez vos programmes en anglais car on n'est jamais certain de qui est susceptible de devoir le lire.


J'abonde...
Je crois qu'il n'y a pas photo, sans maitrise  minima de l'anglais, je vois pas comment on peut prtendre rester  la page.

Cependant pour le problme que tu voques du retard technologique, je crois que c'est aussi sinon en majeure partie li  la faon dont l'informatique existe en France, essentiellement  travers de la prestation de service vendue par des SSII. 
Peu d'diteurs, pas beaucoup de startup, donc probablement peu de gens amens  dvelopper des vrais produits, de vrais applis et des vrais offres de service numriques pour lesquelles les responsabilits ne soient pas dilues, divises eg sans notion de projet commun, et de concurrence.

----------


## VivienD

> Ca c'est quand tu es un peu haut dans la hirarchie ou passionn. Moi-mme je comprends tout juste (selon qui parle) les confrences en anglais sans sous-titres, avec 802/999 au TOEIC. A la sortie d'cole d'ingnieur il me semble que le score requis est 750. Mais il me semble qu'il n'y a pas cette demande  l'universit (j'ai pass le TOEIC dans mon coin).
> 
> [...]


a dpend des universits et des formations. Dans l'institut universitaire franco-allemand o j'ai fait mes tudes le dernier examen d'anglais du master n'est autre que le TOEIC, accompagn d'un oral. Pour l'anecdote, j'ai eu 850/990 au TOEIC sans m'tre point aux cours d'anglais de tout le semestre.  ::aie::

----------


## pascal-od

> Admettons...
> Cela a trait  l'optimisation des requtes... 
> Un SGBD travaille sur des ensembles (de donnes), qu'il va grouper, croiser, rduire, afin d'offrir des rponses correspondantes  tes critres de requtes.
> En utilisant des jointures explicites, le mot-clef join, tu donnes des indications  l'optimisateur de requte, celui qui va faire ces oprations, sur la faon dont tu mets en relation ces tables, pour ensuite filtrer les rsultats (la clause where). 
> C'est peut tre pas optimal selon comment tu cris ces jointures et leur ordre, mais toi tu connais tes donnes et leur organisation. Nanmoins tu optimises le jeu de rsultats sur lequel va se faire le filtrage.
> 
> Quand tu as tout dans la clause where, tu mets tout le contenu de toutes les tables en mmoire, puis tu demandes  l'optimisateur SQL de se dbrouiller avec toutes tes clauses. A lui de trouver lesquels appliquer en premier, puis croiser, puis rduire. En gros  lui de dterminer le meilleur plan d'excution. Et plus tu mets de clauses et plus les combinaisons entre tables augmentent, et moins cette recherche du meilleur plan sera rapide, voir possible.


Merci pour les explications (le SQL ne fait pas partie de mon domaine de comptences, d'o ma question)

----------


## tbc92

> Enfin bref ... existerait-il une argumentation raisonnable contre l'utilisation du mot clef "join" en SQL ?


Je n'ai pas la rponse, mais j'ai peut-tre le dbut d'une explication.
Quand on a veut recruter un 'gros calibre', qui connait bien les SGBDR, on fait quoi, on prend un chasseur de tte, et on lui demande de dbaucher quelqu'un de chez Oracle. Et dans l'cole ORACLE, on a longtemps utilis Where au lieu de Join, on se retrouve donc avec des leaders/dveloppeurs qui n'appliquent pas la norme.
Des informaticiens travaillant sur les SGBD, j'en ai cotoy des dizaines, venant de plein d'horizons diffrents, et je pense que dans les faits, au maximum 20% utilisent 'naturellement' la syntaxe recommande, 40% utilisent Where, mais savent que _join on_ est plus standard, et 40% ne savent mme pas qu'il existe une autre syntaxe que celle qu'ils utilisent.

En terme de performance, les 2 syntaxes sont strictement quivalentes. Il y a quelques ayatollas qui ont des comptes  rgler avec l'entreprise ORACLE, et qui disent que si on n'utilise pas la syntaxe recommande, c'est qu'on est le dernier des idiots ou  peu prs... a me parat excessif comme point de vue. Les 2 syntaxes se valent.

----------


## skuatamad

> Je ne suis pas un spcialiste, donc je vais me garder des certitudes. Si quelqu'un sait mieux rpondre que moi, qu'il n'hsite pas.


La syntaxe ANSI permet une milleure lisibilit du code en sparant les conditions de jointures des filtres.
C'est d'autant plus vrai lorsque l'on utilise aussi des jointures externes, et dfinitivement pour les rares cas o l'on a besoin de faire un produit cartsien (CROSS JOIN).
Mais la syntaxe n'a absoluement rien  voir avec les performances, en tout cas sur Oracle.




> C'est peut tre pas optimal selon comment tu cris ces jointures et leur ordre, mais toi tu connais tes donnes et leur organisation. Nanmoins tu optimises le jeu de rsultats sur lequel va se faire le filtrage.


C'est le rle de l'optmiseur (Cost Based Optimizer) de dfinir l'ordre d'accs aux tables, l'ordre des tables dans les jointures n'a plus d'impact depuis 20 ans (Rule Based Optimizer).




> Quand tu as tout dans la clause where, tu mets tout le contenu de toutes les tables en mmoire, puis tu demandes  l'optimisateur SQL de se dbrouiller avec toutes tes clauses.


Heureusement que la base ne fait pas de produit cartsien avec tout en mmoire...




> A lui de trouver lesquels appliquer en premier, puis croiser, puis rduire. En gros  lui de dterminer le meilleur plan d'excution. Et plus tu mets de clauses et plus les combinaisons entre tables augmentent, et moins cette recherche du meilleur plan sera rapide, voir possible.


C'est justement le rle de l'optimiseur de dterminer le meilleur plan d'excution, pour a il s'appuie sur les statistiques disponibles (et qui doivent reflter correctement la ralit) mais galement sur toutes les contraintes qui sont dclares en base (cl trangre, primaire, unique ou contrainte check).




> Or ses grosses requtes avec une dizaine de tables jointes, mais qui n'ont pas de paramtres, bah ils les passent avec un java.sql.statement, pas avec un preparedstatement. Donc sans optimisation d'aucune sorte. Pas de rtention du plan d'excution qui sera recalcul probablement  chaque fois.


Le plan d'excution est videmment potentiellement toujours disponible en cache avec statement ou preparedstatement...
Quand on a une requte comme :


```

```

Ce sont des requtes diffrentes qui doivent tre parses pour chaque nouvelle valeure du paramtre, l'utilistaion des preparedstatement permet de transformer toutes ces requtes en une seule et limite donc drastiquement les tapes de parsing de la requte amliorant la monte en charge et les performances. C'est galement obligatoire pour des raisons de scurit (injection sql) comme mentionn.
Mais l'utilisation de preparedstatement n'a rien  voir avec la mise  disposition du plan de requte ct serveur de base de donnes, donc sans paramtre a ne me gne pas particulirement de ne pas utiliser un preparedstatement.




> Donc pour ma part sur mes serveurs dots de plusieurs Go de RAM, j'utilise uniquement des requtes prpares. Et je cherche pas  savoir si a irait plus lentement sans. C'est plus que probable. Au pire a ne nuit pas.


Oui, je dirais que a ne nuit pas




> Et quand je lis l'instruction


L je suis d'accord, j'ai direct tiqu en voyant stmt.setFetchSize(1000000); a me semble galement vraiment trop.




> Enfin bref ... existerait-il une argumentation raisonnable contre l'utilisation du mot clef "join" en SQL ?


Que les choses soient claires, j'utilise quotidiennement JOIN et la syntaxe ANSI.
La syntaxe ANSI permet de normaliser par exemple les jointures externes, avant on avait (+) pour Oracle, (*) pour Sqlserver, et rien pour mysql je crois, c'est donc une bonne chose et je l'utilise.

Mais elle est disponible sur Oracle depuis la version 9 (en 2001), il existe donc des dveloppeurs qui ont travaill plusieurs annes sans cette syntaxe, qui n'y trouve aucun intrt en terme de lisibilit et qui sont trs comptents.
Par ailleurs Oracle ralise potentiellement diverses transformation, lors du parsing de la requte, et au final, la requte gnre n'est plus crite en format ANSI (du moins actuellement), a n'est donc dfinitivement pas ce critre que j'utiliserai pour critiquer la comptence d'un dveloppeur Oracle.

Quitte  critiquer quelque chose dans le code qui n'est vraiment pas optimis ct Oracle, c'est la mthode preparerExport() :
https://framagit.org/parcoursup/algo...pelOracle.java
Elle supprime puis recrer une table temporaire  chaque excution.
Sur Oracle c'est mauvais, une table temporaire est dfinitivement cre et seules les donnes sont temporaires (et a fait vraiment trop Sqlserver).
L'autre table pourrait simplement tre vide (TRUNCATE).

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Parcoursup : des lus appellent  une plus grande transparence, notamment sur les algorithmes locaux*
*utiliss par les facults pour faire le tri * 

Admission Post-Bac (APB) tait le systme du ministre franais de l'Enseignement suprieur et de la Recherche qui, entre 2009 et 2017, a permis d'orienter les nouveaux bacheliers dans les formations de l'enseignement suprieur public en France. Mais il a t remplac le 15 janvier 2018 par Parcoursup.

La cration de Parcoursup visait, entre autres,  reflter des changements oprs par le ministre pour corriger une non-conformit du traitement APB  la loi Informatique et Liberts. La CNIL a en effet demand au ministre de  cesser de prendre des dcisions concernant des personnes sur le seul fondement dun algorithme et de faire preuve de plus de transparence dans son utilisation .

Parcoursup reprend donc la mme plateforme que son prdcesseur, avec nanmoins une nouvelle charte graphique et de nouveaux paramtres. Le nombre de vux volue galement, tout comme les critres. 

Lundi 21 mai, le Ministre de l'Enseignement Suprieur et de la Recherche (MESRI) a publi les algorithmes utiliss par la plateforme Parcoursup dans le cadre de la procdure nationale de prinscription pour l'accs aux formations initiales du premier cycle de l'enseignement suprieur.

Dans un communiqu, nous pouvons lire que  Ds le 22 mai, plus d'un candidat sur deux avait reu au moins une premire proposition, conformment aux prvisions faites par les quipes de Parcoursup. Le premier dlai de rponse aux propositions d'admission reues par les candidats le 22 mai est arriv  son terme cette nuit. Au 29 mai, un total de 1,6 millions de propositions ont t faites  551 274 candidats. Chaque jour, la situation de dizaines de milliers de candidats volue, les listes d'attente sont actualises et le nombre de premires propositions augmente. C'est la preuve que Parcoursup fonctionne, que les candidats s'en sont appropris les principes et qu'ils exercent jour aprs jour la libert de choix qui leur a t donne .

 la veille de l'ouverture de la plateforme, Frdrique Vidal avait fix comme premier objectif plus de 2/3 des candidats avec une premire proposition avant les preuves du baccalaurat dont les preuves crites dbuteront le lundi 18 juin pour la totalit des filires (gnrale, technologique, professionnelle) et des sries (S, ES, L, etc). Parcousup estime donc que cet objectif est atteint avec une trs forte avance puisque 551 274 sur 812 056 inscrits (soit 67,89 % de rponse, ce qui reprsente un peu plus que ⅔) avaient dj reu une proposition  la date du 29 mai 2018.. 


*Vers une plus grande transparence ?*

Mais un dput du Pas-de-Calais, Daniel Fasquelle, a crit une question  Mounir Mahjoubi, le secrtaire dtat charg du numrique, et appelle  plus de transparence : 

 l'heure o des milliers de futurs bacheliers attendent encore les rsultats de leur affectation au sein des diffrentes formations dans lesquelles ils ont postul, il s'interroge sur la transparence relle que constitue cette publication ds lors que le code source publi contient des appels  des algorithmes locaux non publis. La question semble d'autant plus centrale que ces algorithmes locaux jouent un rle essentiel dans le dispositif  Parcoursup  dans la mesure o ils permettent aux tablissements de procder  leurs slections. Il s'interroge galement sur le fait que la documentation du modle des donnes n'a pas t publie, rendant de facto inutilisable le code source mis  disposition du public. Ds lors, il s'interroge sur les raisons de cette publication partielle des algorithmes et codes sources employs dans la prise de dcision administrative. Une telle dmarche pourrait s'apparenter  un exercice de communication  dfaut de rpondre  l'obligation gnrale de transparence telle qu'instaure dans la loi Lemaire. Il souhaite galement savoir si le Gouvernement entend se livrer  une relle dmarche de transparence algorithmique en rendant publics les algorithmes locaux utiliss par les tablissements de l'enseignement suprieur.

Il fait dailleurs cho au snateur communiste des Hauts-de-Seine Pierre Ouzoulias s'insurge contre les  botes noires  que reprsentent pour lui les algorithmes d'tablissements dans la procdure Parcoursup, estimant qu'ils vont tre  l'origine d'une  slection sociale 

Parcoursup collecte par le biais dune plateforme nationale des donnes relatives  la scolarit et la vie sociale (CV, lettre de motivation, stages, etc.) des candidats  lentre  luniversit. Ces donnes sont mises  disposition des quipes pdagogiques pour slectionner les dossiers des tudiants quelles veulent accueillir. Sur son blog, Julien Gossa sest efforc de montrer que les  moyens supplmentaires   mis en uvre par le gouvernement ne permettent de financer que trois minutes de travail par dossier. Autant dire que les CV et les lettres de motivation ont bien peu de chances dtre lues !

Pis, il est certain que de nombreuses universits organisent un pr-tri des dossiers pour rejeter ceux qui ne seront mme pas examins. Cette slection est ralise  partir des donnes de Parcoursup,  laide de tableurs et en fonction de critres qui leur sont propres : les fameux  algorithmes locaux , ces outils de tri dont chaque facult se sert pour slectionner leurs tudiants.

Sources : Parcoursup, Nos Dputs, EducPros, L'tudiant

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Partagez-vous l'avis de ces lus qui estiment que le gouvernement devrait faire un meilleur exercice de communication ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Admission Post-Bac : la CNIL interpelle le ministre de l'Enseignement suprieur, sur plusieurs manquements  la loi Informatique et Liberts
 ::fleche::  Admission Post-Bac (APB) devient Parcoursup et la CNIL clture la mise en demeure, estimant que le gouvernement s'est enfin mis en conformit
 ::fleche::  L'ducation nationale envoie une partie de l'algorithme admission post-bac... sur format papier, Droit des lycens demande de l'aide pour l'analyser
 ::fleche::  France : le ministre de l'ducation nationale interdit les sorties de classe Apple, car elles seraient plus  titre commercial qu'ducatives
 ::fleche::  Rforme du bac : Blanquer supprime les sries au lyce pour la voie gnrale, quelles consquences sur l'enseignement suprieur en informatique ?

----------


## pascal-od

> *Et vous ?*
>  Partagez-vous l'avis de ces lus qui estiment que le gouvernement devrait faire un meilleur exercice de communication ?


Il est dj trop tard, la communication aurait du se faire bien plus tt. Expliquer avant la publication des premiers rsultats comment a allait se passer, montrer une simulation de l'volution de l'affectation des vux avec des courbes etc.

----------


## fredoche

> La syntaxe ANSI permet une milleure lisibilit du code en sparant les conditions de jointures des filtres.
> C'est d'autant plus vrai lorsque l'on utilise aussi des jointures externes, et dfinitivement pour les rares cas o l'on a besoin de faire un produit cartsien (CROSS JOIN).
> Mais la syntaxe n'a absoluement rien  voir avec les performances, en tout cas sur Oracle.


Merci de ton retour... 
je viens de faire 2-3 tests sur une requte un peu couteuse sur mon appli, qui joint plusieurs tables, de l'index plein texte et implmente diffrentes conditions dont un calcul de date, en utilisant les 2 syntaxes
C'est sur du SQL server 2008, et il n'y  a pas de diffrence notable, sur des batchs de 500 requtes, ou quelques secondes de moins pour la syntaxe non normalise.





> Heureusement que la base ne fait pas de produit cartsien avec tout en mmoire...


C'est une image, je trouve qu'il y a un cot "prend le paquet et dbrouille-toi"





> Le plan d'excution est videmment potentiellement toujours disponible en cache avec statement ou preparedstatement...
> Quand on a une requte comme :
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> ```
> 
> Ce sont des requtes diffrentes qui doivent tre parses pour chaque nouvelle valeure du paramtre, l'utilistaion des preparedstatement permet de transformer toutes ces requtes en une seule et limite donc drastiquement les tapes de parsing de la requte amliorant la monte en charge et les performances. C'est galement obligatoire pour des raisons de scurit (injection sql) comme mentionn.
> ...


J'ai bien conscience de ce processus de mise en cache, je peux l'observer de la mme faon sur sql server, ne serait-ce qu'avec un outil comme le moniteur d'activit. Mais l'ide est bien que cela ne nuit pas, et de demander explicitement la mise en cache par le biais du preparedstatement doit protger ce plan des _flush mmoire_ qui vont concerner la gestion interne du SGBD





> Que les choses soient claires, j'utilise quotidiennement JOIN et la syntaxe ANSI.
> La syntaxe ANSI permet de normaliser par exemple les jointures externes, avant on avait (+) pour Oracle, (*) pour Sqlserver, et rien pour mysql je crois, c'est donc une bonne chose et je l'utilise.
> 
> Mais elle est disponible sur Oracle depuis la version 9 (en 2001), il existe donc des dveloppeurs qui ont travaill plusieurs annes sans cette syntaxe, qui n'y trouve aucun intrt en terme de lisibilit et qui sont trs comptents.
> Par ailleurs Oracle ralise potentiellement diverses transformation, lors du parsing de la requte, et au final, la requte gnre n'est plus crite en format ANSI (du moins actuellement), a n'est donc dfinitivement pas ce critre que j'utiliserai pour critiquer la comptence d'un dveloppeur Oracle.


Quelque part a fait cho  ce qu'crivait sodium plus haut et la difficult pour certains d'adopter des standards pourtant anciens, mme sur leur propre plate-forme de prdilection.

----------


## Luckyluke34

> La majorit des volutions informatiques rcentes ont t ralises par des anglophones. La majorit des programmes sont crits en anglais. L'immense majorit des ressources de qualits pour l'apprentissage sont ralises en anglais et il faut des mois pour qu'apparaissent potentiellement des ressources de qualit en franais. C'est comme a et c'est une excellente chose car cela signifie qu'une seule langue permet de communiquer avec les dveloppeurs du monde entier.


Pas d'accord, il faut faire le distingo entre le code technique et le code mtier.

Si ton domaine est exprim par des experts mtier franais, dans des termes qui n'ont de sens que dans le systme ducatif franais sur le sol franais, pourquoi le coder en anglais ? Ca n'a que des iconvnients : traductions approximatives, risque de doubles traductions qui se baladent, mauvaise lisibilit pour le grand public, franglais quand on ne trouve pas d'quivalent, etc.

----------


## tbc92

> Il est dj trop tard, la communication aurait du se faire bien plus tt. Expliquer avant la publication des premiers rsultats comment a allait se passer, montrer une simulation de l'volution de l'affectation des vux avec des courbes etc.


Non, la critique actuelle n'est pas sur le pourcentage d'tudiants ayant un 'poste' ; a priori, a se passe pas trop mal (je rpte ce que dit le Secrtaire d'Etat, je n'ai pas vrifi). La critique est sur l'opacit des critres de slection. Si tous les lves de Henri IV ont la possiblilit de choisir, car ils ont eu une rponse positive pour tous leurs choix, alors que les lves du lyce xxx ont reu une seule rponse positive, et en plus, c'est dans le truc qu'ils avaient choisi pour assurer le coup, a peut reflter un problme.

----------


## pascal-od

> Non, la critique actuelle n'est pas sur le pourcentage d'tudiants ayant un 'poste' ; a priori, a se passe pas trop mal (je rpte ce que dit le Secrtaire d'Etat, je n'ai pas vrifi). La critique est sur l'opacit des critres de slection. Si tous les lves de Henri IV ont la possiblilit de choisir, car ils ont eu une rponse positive pour tous leurs choix, alors que les lves du lyce xxx ont reu une seule rponse positive, et en plus, c'est dans le truc qu'ils avaient choisi pour assurer le coup, a peut reflter un problme.


Je me doute bien que pour le Scrtaire d'Etat a se passe pas trop mal, mais il y a une forte incomprhension du systme chez les parents d'lves, et chez les lves eux-mmes. Le systme des listes d'attentes sur des filires non contingents reste incomprhensible pour la plupart de ceux qui restent en attente d'une affectation.
D'autre part je ne comprends pas pourquoi on s'obstine  faire tourner ce systme avant de connaitre les rsultats du baccalaurat, tant donn que 90  100 000 lves chouent chaque anne  l'examen, ce qui fait autant d'affectations qu'ont attribue en avance pour les annuler ensuite.

----------


## ShigruM

Moi quand j'tais tudiant je m'en foutais de la ou j'allais aller.

Je veut dire, peut importe ou l'on vas on fini au meme endroit

je savais depuis le collge que je voulais tre informaticien.

En seconde pas de bol j'tais nul en svt & chimie, j'ai donc du faire un bac ES mais qu'importe c'est la mme chose qu'un bas S, j'avais t pris en fac/dut/bts informatique donc un bas S ou ES pour moi ctait pareil.
Comme je ne savais pas quoi faire d'ici 2-3ans, j'avais une vision a courts terme au moindre risque, j'ai fais un bts en alternance chez areva en informatique. Puis a la fin j'avais envie de continuer j'ai fais un L3 gnrale, puis j'ai fais 2ans dans une cole d'ing
et aprs j'ai fais un doctorat en Histoire sur un sujet de recherche mlant l'informatique et l'histoire, parce que j'aimais bien l'histoire et qu'on m'a propos sa pour un salaire plus que correcte (1900 net/mois, sa se refuse pas) dans une boite de dev de jeux vidos.

Bon au final mes recherches sa a plus t de rcrire l'histoire pour le projet de l'entreprise que de chercher de la vrit, mais bon j'tais bien et j'tais bien pay donc cela ne m'a pas gn.

bref tous sa pour dire que tous les chemin mne a Rome, dans ma boite actuelement j'ai une littraire alternante qui veut devenir designeuse/ergonome, pourquoi pas j'ai envie de dire (en gros elle concoit les ihm de mon soft parce que moi le design je m'en tape, cela ne mintresse pas)
Je m'en fou du diplme, tant que la personne  les comptences, ou bien dans le cas de l'alternance si a la fin la personne a acquis les comptences je l'embauche. C'est pas un site web du nom de parcoursup qui peut changer son destin sauf pour les faibles.

----------


## tbc92

> ...
> D'autre part je ne comprends pas pourquoi on s'obstine  faire tourner ce systme avant de connaitre les rsultats du baccalaurat, tant donn que 90  100 000 lves chouent chaque anne  l'examen, ce qui fait autant d'affectations qu'ont attribue en avance pour les annuler ensuite.


On ne peut pas reprocher une chose et son contraire. Si on attend les rsultats du Bac pour commencer  mouliner tout a, alors personne n'aura la moindre visibilit avant le 15 juillet. C'est l'un des gros reproches qui taient faits l'an dernier.

Ici, on a en gros 2/3 des lves qui sont rassurs alors qu'on n'est que le 1er juin. En plus, globalement, on peut quand mme penser qu'il y a une forte corrlation entre admission au bac et bon dossier/bon lyce. Autrement dit, dans les grandes lignes, les lves qui ont reu une rponse positive sont ceux qui auront leur bac, et ceux qui n'ont pas reu de rponse positive sont ceux qui vont chouer au bac.

----------


## chrtophe

> dans ma boite actuelement j'ai une littraire alternante qui veut devenir designeuse/ergonome, pourquoi pas j'ai envie de dire


Oui pourquoi pas. Mais je me demande si c'est pas ce qu'elle voulait faire et s'est retrouve en littraire. Soit c'est un prob. d'orientation, et l on est dans le cur du sujet, soit elle ne savait pas trop ce qu'elle voulait faire, ce qui est possible aussi.

----------


## bxdfr

> *Parcoursup : des lus appellent  une plus grande transparence, notamment sur les algorithmes locaux*
> *utiliss par les facults pour faire le tri * 
> Il fait dailleurs cho au snateur communiste des Hauts-de-Seine Pierre Ouzoulias s'insurge contre les  botes noires  que reprsentent pour lui les algorithmes d'tablissements dans la procdure Parcoursup, estimant qu'ils vont tre  l'origine d'une  slection sociale


Il n'y a aucun moyen depuis la plateforme de parcoursup de connaitre l'origine "sociale" des postulants!!!
Au mieux, il est possible de savoir si un candidat est boursier.
Sachant que si le classement termin, il n'y  pas un pourcentage de boursier suffisant (fix par le rectorat ou le ministere, je ne sais plus), 
Le classement n'est pas valid.
De plus une fois le classement valid, l'algo remonte automatiquement les boursiers afin que le taux de boursier appel soit en accord avec le pourcentage fix.
Donc elle est o la slection sociale??
Si mettre en fin de liste ou ne pas retenir les personnes ayant 5 de moyenne en math et qui demandent une filire scientifique c'est de la slection sociale...

----------


## Coriolan

*Parcoursup : la validation sur l'application mobile crase les voeux de certains lycens*
*L'application souffrirait-elle d'un bogue ?*

Parcoursup souffrirait-il dun bogue dans son application mobile ? Cest ce que semblent dclarer des lycens qui jurent avoir valid dfinitivement leur voeu dans la filire de leur choix, pour se rendre compte le lendemain de la suppression de la totalit de leurs souhaits.


Rapport par Marianne, une jeune lve au nom de Mathilde aurait vcu la mauvaise exprience de voir disparatre une proposition dadmission dans une formation quelle tait pourtant sre davoir accepte sur lapplication mobile. Mathilde raconte avoir t accepte de faon dfinitive dans une licence de LEA (langues trangres appliques)  la Sorbonne le 28 mai. Heureuse, elle valide son choix le mme jour bien avant minuit. Mais le lendemain, elle est prvenue par son professeur principal quelle avait perdu toutes ses demandes, y compris celle quelle a valide.  J'ai fondu en larmes, raconte Mathilde. Je pensais en avoir fini, avoir ma place pour l'anne prochaine et je dcouvre que j'ai perdu tous mes vux sans une seule explication ! 

Mais la jeune Mathilde na pas lch prise pour autant, elle dcide aussitt dappeler le numro vert de Parcoursup (0 800 400 070) et a pu joindre par la suite le rectorat de Versailles. Finalement, elle a t intgre sur une liste dattente puis admise  nouveau  la Sorbonne.

Mathilde nest pas la seule lve  avoir vcu cette msaventure, plusieurs lycens racontent avoir connu la mme situation, et certains racontent avoir mme perdu leurs dossiers en attente. Mais si les dtails diffrent, il y a bien un seul point commun dans toutes ces histoires : les lycens ont valid leurs vux sur lapplication mobile et non pas sur le site web. 

 On l'a dj rpt plusieurs fois et on continue de le dire, s'agace-t-on  l'acadmie de Versailles, contacte par l'hebdomadaire. Il ne faut surtout pas valider les vux sur l'application mobile ! Les consignes ont t communiques et serines par tous les professeurs principaux depuis plusieurs semaines".

Lapplication mobile de Parcoursup serait-elle dfaillante ? Oui selon lacadmie de Versailles. Lapplication  rend parfaitement service aux lycens lorsqu'ils doivent regarder la mise  jour de leurs vux, explique-t-on. Mais vouloir valider un souhait directement dessus est dangereux : les boutons sont trop petits et on risque facilement de faire une fausse manipulation .

Pour Claire Guville, secrtaire nationale responsable des questions lyce au syndicat national des enseignements de second degr (SNES), la disparition des vux des lves serait due  la mauvaise ergonomie de lapplication. Sur lappli, difficile pour un lycen de choisir daccepter une proposition tout en conservant le reste de ses souhaits en attente.  L'interface est en elle-mme peu intuitive, mais c'est pire avec l'application, soupire Claire Guville. Les lves ne voient pas le bouton confirmation des vux en attente et ils oublient de les cocher. Gnralement, ils valident la proposition de filire dans laquelle ils ont t accepts, puis enregistrent le tout. Or, on s'est vite rendu compte qu'il ne fallait surtout pas faire a, sinon le systme crase l'ensemble de vos vux !      

Face  cette situation, certains lyces ont demand  leurs lves dviter dutiliser lapplication mobile de Parcoursup et dutiliser uniquement un ordinateur. Cest le cas du rectorat de Versailles o cette consigne est diffuse aux tudiants depuis plusieurs mois.

Si LAcadmie de Versailles reconnait lexistence dun dysfonctionnement, le ministre de lEnseignement de son ct assure que lapplication mobile de Parcoursup ne souffre daucun problme.  Nous avons vrifi et revrifi. Il s'agit de cas isols, et nous nous tenons  disposition des candidats s'il y a le moindre problme. 

Les lves auraient-ils omis de lire les consignes ? Ou bien cest lapplication qui souffre dun bogue, face  la divergence des points de vue, difficile dlucider lorigine du problme. Le mieux pour les lycens serait de valider leur choix sur ordinateur, histoire dviter tout problme surtout quil sagit dun choix dont va dpendre toute leur vie estudiantine et professionnelle. Pour une manipulation pareille, rien nest mieux quune bonne vieille souris !

Source : Marianne

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que l'application mobile de Parcoursup souffre rellement d'un bogue ?
 ::fleche::  Ou bien c'est la faute des lycens qui n'auraient pas respect les consignes d'utilisation ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Le Ministre de l'Enseignement Suprieur publie l'algorithme de Parcoursup  la veille de ses premires rponses
 ::fleche::  Parcoursup rvle ses failles : des filles seraient mieux classes que les garons entre autres injustices, quelles consquences sur la filire IT ?
 ::fleche::  Admission Post-Bac (APB) devient Parcoursup et la CNIL clture la mise en demeure estimant que le gouvernement s'est enfin mis en conformit

----------


## Neckara

Et pourquoi n'ont-ils tout simplement pas retir la validation sur l'application mobile, plutt que de demander aux professeur de faire relayer la consigner de ne pas valider sur mobile ?

Sinon, une suppression totale, sans confirmations, ni possibilit de retour en arrire ?

Une ergonomie minable sur une application mobile ?



Mouais, c'd'la faute  l'utilisateur...

----------


## virginieh

> Il n'y a aucun moyen depuis la plateforme de parcoursup de connaitre l'origine "sociale" des postulants!!!
> Au mieux, il est possible de savoir si un candidat est boursier.
> Sachant que si le classement termin, il n'y  pas un pourcentage de boursier suffisant (fix par le rectorat ou le ministere, je ne sais plus), 
> Le classement n'est pas valid.
> De plus une fois le classement valid, l'algo remonte automatiquement les boursiers afin que le taux de boursier appel soit en accord avec le pourcentage fix.
> Donc elle est o la slection sociale??
> Si mettre en fin de liste ou ne pas retenir les personnes ayant 5 de moyenne en math et qui demandent une filire scientifique c'est de la slection sociale...


Par le lyce d'origine sans doute, dans un reportage que j'ai vu avec le meme genre de note (ceux qui taient interrogs disaient avoir entre 17 et 18 en maths). Ceux du lyce public taient en liste d'attente et ceux du lyce priv a cot taient dj accept su un ou plusieurs voeux.

----------


## arond

> Et pourquoi n'ont-ils tout simplement pas retir la validation sur l'application mobile, plutt que de demander aux professeur de faire relayer la consigner de ne pas valider sur mobile ?
> 
> Sinon, une suppression totale, sans confirmations, ni possibilit de retour en arrire ?
> 
> Une ergonomie minable sur une application mobile ?
> 
> 
> 
> Mouais, c'd'la faute  l'utilisateur...


Le dtenteur de l'applis c'est l'tat  ::roll::  pas le rectorat de Versaille qui lui a fait son boulot et c'est rendu compte que l'application faisait de la merde donc il prvient les lves. Mais il ne peut rien faire d'autre.  ::roll::

----------


## Marco46

> Si LAcadmie de Versailles reconnait lexistence dun dysfonctionnement, le ministre de lEnseignement de son ct assure que lapplication mobile de Parcoursup ne souffre daucun problme.  Nous avons vrifi et revrifi. Il s'agit de cas isols, et nous nous tenons  disposition des candidats s'il y a le moindre problme.


J'adore ce genre de phrase : "Il n'y a pas de problme ! Pas de bugs ! Ah en fait si dans quelques cas ..."  ::aie:: 

Bon de toute faon il y a un systme de logs professionnels, a dverse tout dans une stack ELK donc pas de soucis ils sont dj entrain de reconstruire le parcours uti ... Ah en fait non  ::ptdr:: 


Ah la la, pauvre Mathilde qui ne savait pas qu'il y a une partie de l'appli qu'il ne faut pas utiliser, malgr les alertes bienveillantes des profs (ouf on a fait le boulot, on a dit qu'il fallait pas cliquer ici et l) ...

Si c'est a la mise en uvre des rformes Macron et leur numrisation surtout arrtez le massacre, j'ai trs peur pour le prlvement  la source l ...

----------


## Luckyluke34

> Il n'y a aucun moyen depuis la plateforme de parcoursup de connaitre l'origine "sociale" des postulants!!!
> Au mieux, il est possible de savoir si un candidat est boursier.


C'est faux. Tout un tas de donnes sont disponibles, par exemple, l'tablissement d'origine : les algorithmes locaux peuvent tenir compte de la moyenne au bac de cet tablissement. C'est qui se fait dans les filires slectives mais aussi de l'aveu de certains responsables d'universit dans des filires non slectives comme  Paris Descartes (au nom de "15 de moyenne dans tel tablissement ne vaut pas 15 dans tel autre", ce qu'on peut discuter).

----------


## droper

Est-ce que quelqu'un est vraiment tonn qu'il y ait des bugs ? Je veux dire la dcision de supprimer APB a t prise fin septembre, pour une mise en prod en Janvier (je ne dis pas que tout tait fini en janvier non plus hein), par les mmes personnes qui ont publi un code source sur papier, le tout devant grer les vux d'un million de personnes avec un nombre de variables qui n'est pas piqu des hannetons... Bien sr qu'il y a des trucs qui ont t bcls parce que plus de temps et/ou push sans tests...  ::calim2::

----------


## Grogro

> Si c'est a la mise en uvre des rformes Macron et leur numrisation surtout arrtez le massacre, j'ai trs peur pour le prlvement  la source l ...


Macron, ou Hollande, ou Fillon  la barre, le prlvement  la source aurait t un projet cathdrale tout aussi hasardeux, casse-gueule, et potentiel fiasco monumental. Qui a dit Louvois ?

Parce que ce sont des projets du secteur public ? Parce que trop de prcipitation, trop de complexit, trop de bureaucratie, trop de politique ? Parce que la (ou les) SSII qui hritent du contrat juteux n'osent pas poser leurs couilles sur la table en comit de pilotage quand le client est trop perch, trop dconnect du mtier et lui-mme n'ose pas bouger le petit doigt devant son N+1 de peur de se prendre le coup de marteau ? Prfre saboter le travail du chef de service voisin dans l'espoir de prendre la place du N+1 ?

Je sais bien qu'on a jamais appris la culture de l'chec en France, et qu'un chec est toujours considr comme une "faute morale", mais on ferait quand mme bien de s'asseoir autour d'une table pour analyser pourquoi Louvois a merd. Pourquoi Parcoursup va merder.

----------


## Marco46

Pourquoi ? Mais c'est trs simple, l'informatique ne peut pas se sous-traiter comme on sous-traite le nettoyage des bureaux comme une activit comme une autre dans la vie de l'entreprise. Le numrique est consubstantiel au mtier qu'il numrise. C'est une tautologie mais apparemment c'est pas clair pour tout le monde.

Quand on sous-traite une comptence, on perd la comptence, on devient littralement incomptent. Toute structure qui n'a pas d'informaticien en interne ( et bien adapt au besoin, a sert  rien d'avoir un expert Cobol pour faire du web et inversement ) est aveugle et en totale dpendance de ses prestataires.

Alors je dis pas que c'est interdit d'avoir une partie de l'quipe en tant que presta, mais une partie seulement.

Les projets qui chouent ont souvent comme caractristiques d'tre mens par des gens qui sont incomptents techniquement et qui n'ont donc aucune notion de quoi que ce soit  propos des dcisions qu'ils prennent.

Par exemple pour Parcoursup on va demander  un chercheur sorti de je ne sais o qui explique lui mme qu'il n'est pas un dveloppeur pro pour pondre l'algo. On va prendre tel presta pour l'exploitation, tel autre pour le site web, tel autre pour l'appli mobile, et voil c'est le gros bordel.

a devrait tre gr de manire intgre par le service informatique du ministre concern avec des informaticiens qui sont pntrs par le "mtier" depuis longtemps, qui  prendre du renfort en rgie sur telle ou telle techno web ou mobile pour finaliser les fronts. Point barre.

Il est l le problme. Et ce qui est formidable c'est que les gestionnaires pensent raliser des conomies en fonctionnant comme maintenant ! J'adorerais voir les factures de ce systme !


Et a va tre la mme merde avec l'impt  la source, a sent le gros rat tout le monde dit qu'il manque au moins un an.


Bref, c'est pas un problme de culture de l'chec, c'est simplement de l'incomptence et a dmarre tout en haut avec des dates de livraisons inscrites dans le marbre avant toute analyse.

----------


## bxdfr

> C'est faux. Tout un tas de donnes sont disponibles, par exemple, l'tablissement d'origine : les algorithmes locaux peuvent tenir compte de la moyenne au bac de cet tablissement. C'est qui se fait dans les filires slectives mais aussi de l'aveu de certains responsables d'universit dans des filires non slectives comme  Paris Descartes (au nom de "15 de moyenne dans tel tablissement ne vaut pas 15 dans tel autre", ce qu'on peut discuter).


heu... comment tu dfinis "slection sociale"?
Celui qui  6 de moyenne en math et demande une filiere scientifique, il n'est pas retenu parcequ'il n'a visiblement pas le niveau.
Il faudrait avoir un critere "fils/filles de .." tu remplaces le ... pas ce que tu veux : ouvrier, chomeur, parent isol, cadre, etc
et donc si c'est ouvrier, tu le prend quand mme... ?
Et pour tre bien politiquement correct, si c'est un enfant de cadre, mais qu'il n'a que 12 tune  le prend pas parceque papa/maman ont les moyens de lui payer une cole prive s'il n'est pas prit ? 
ayant fait parti d'une commission, je confirme que toutes les filieres ne se valent pas:
15 en math en bac pro, c'est pas 15 en math en bac sti2d qui n'est pas quivalent  15 en math en bac S.
Aprs je pense que seule les grandes villes peuvent appliquer une sorte de discrimination en fonction de l'tablissement d'origine.
N'tant que dans une ville moyenne nous n'avions pas ce luxe, ni mme l'esprit assez tordu pour a.

----------


## fredoche

Marco46  ::applo:: 

Il y a 2 ans de cela j'ai fait le trajet Chalon-Lige via blablacar avec un jeune ingnieur Arts et Mtiers qui sortait de deux ans de mission sur Louvois.

Blablacar donc blabla. C'tait trs instructif j'ai trouv. Le gars avait fini par dmissionner aprs un rel burn-out. A 26 ans je crois... aprs un beau parcours scolaire qui dmontre tant de potentiels, quel gchis...

Embauch sorti d'cole, balanc consultant pour la mission, soumis  des reporting hebdo destins  nourrir des chefs qui doivent en faire tout autant pour leurs suprieurs, engag dans un projet tentaculaire et inerte, livr  lui-mme comme probablement tous les "consultants" placs sur ces missions, sans soutien en cas de problme ou de vague  lme.
Pour moi un condens de tous ces travers lis  la prestation de service  la sauce ESN/SSII.

----------


## Luckyluke34

> heu... comment tu dfinis "slection sociale"?
> [...]


Alors, en fait je n'ai jamais utilis cette expression et tu emmnes le dbat sur tout un tas de trucs dont je n'ai jamais parl.

Je rfutais simplement ton affirmation :
_Il n'y a aucun moyen depuis la plateforme de parcoursup de connaitre l'origine "sociale" des postulants_
(qui ne contient pas le mot "slection")

----------


## bxdfr

> Alors, en fait je n'ai jamais utilis cette expression et tu emmnes le dbat sur tout un tas de trucs dont je n'ai jamais parl.
> 
> Je rfutais simplement ton affirmation :
> _Il n'y a aucun moyen depuis la plateforme de parcoursup de connaitre l'origine "sociale" des postulants_
> (qui ne contient pas le mot "slection")


Oups, Mea culpa pour le slection.
Il n'empche, dit moi o dans l'interface de parcoursup tu peux voir que tartampion a des parents ouvriers, ou n'a qu'un seul parent, etc..
Que mets tu derrire origine sociale ?

----------


## virginieh

> Oups, Mea culpa pour le slection.
> Il n'empche, dit moi o dans l'interface de parcoursup tu peux voir que tartampion a des parents ouvriers, ou n'a qu'un seul parent, etc..
> Que mets tu derrire origine sociale ?


Encore une fois le lyce d'origine suffit. Tu sais que le lycen dans un lyce priv du quartier hupp de paris a pas la mme origine sociale que celui dans un lyce public d'un quartier pourri du 9-3.

----------


## Grogro

> Oups, Mea culpa pour le slection.
> Il n'empche, dit moi o dans l'interface de parcoursup tu peux voir que tartampion a des parents ouvriers, ou n'a qu'un seul parent, etc..
> Que mets tu derrire origine sociale ?


Le parcours scolaire, le lyce d'origine, le livret scolaire. Une scolarit  Stains n'a videmment pas la mme valeur qu'une scolarit  Nogent sur Marne, mme si les lves ayant survcu jusqu'au bac S du lyce public de Stains auront videmment infiniment plus de mrites que celui pour qui la scolarit aura t une ligne droite sans embuche, pass par une cole qui enseigne encore la lecture selon la mthode syllabique, chez qui la famille aura pu pallier les dfaillance d'une cole qui a renonc  toute forme de transmission du savoir. Oui mais voil, indpendamment des mrites de chacun, le niveau scolaire est videmment incomparable.

----------


## bxdfr

> Encore une fois le lyce d'origine suffit. Tu sais que le lycen dans un lyce priv du quartier hupp de paris a pas la mme origine sociale que celui dans un lyce public d'un quartier pourri du 9-3.


et @grogro.

Oui, je comprends pourquoi je ne comprends pas.  ::): 
tout ceci est trop parisiano centr, mais il doit surement y avoir le mme genre de rflexions  Marseille, Lyon ou Bordeaux.
Ce n'est , heureusement, pas la majorit des cas.
Et honntement, ce n'est pas parcoursup qui induit ce phnomne.

Pour info, je suis issu de ce que l'on appelle maintenant un milieu "dfavoris".
J'ai vcu  La Courneuve un moment, l'une de mes filles tait scolarise en maternelle l-bas.
En fin de moyenne section, la maitresse me fait convoquer.
Je la cite:" Monsieur, ce n'est pas normal, votre fille sait dj lire".
L'anne d'aprs je suis parti en Sarthe, ce pays de "bouseux", o il n'est pas anormal de savoir lire en fin de maternelle.

Remettez de l'exigence dans les coles, et vous n'aurez plus  vous soucier de l'"origine sociale".

----------


## Grogro

> J'ai vcu  La Courneuve un moment, l'une de mes filles tait scolarise en maternelle l-bas.
> En fin de moyenne section, la maitresse me fait convoquer.
> Je la cite:" Monsieur, ce n'est pas normal, votre fille sait dj lire".
> L'anne d'aprs je suis parti en Sarthe, ce pays de "bouseux", o il n'est pas anormal de savoir lire en fin de maternelle.
> 
> Remettez de l'exigence dans les coles, et vous n'aurez plus  vous soucier de l'"origine sociale".


Exactement. De l'exigence et surtout les mthodes qui fonctionnent. Mais les enseignants qui s'efforcent d'instruire et d'lever le niveau de leur classe sont saqus par l'inspection (exemple : des cahiers d'cole trop bien tenus par les enfants. "a manque de vie"). 
Le problme numro un, c'est l'inspection gnrale (l'IGEN) et les anciens IUFM devenus ESPE. Neckara, en bon thsard, pourrait en parler, vu qu'il a certainement du subir un passage  l'ESPE au vu des dernires rformes. 
Le problme numro 2, c'est la DGESCO (les programmes. Regardez un peu les programmes de maths, physique-chimie, histoire-go(***) pour pleurer). Regardez un peu quel tartuffe tait  la tte de la DGESCO pendant le dsastre de la rforme du lyce de Chatel/Darcos.  ::): 

Autre chose, l'impratif de transparence quant aux algorithmes locaux se fait plus criant que jamais : https://www.nouvelobs.com/education/...arcoursup.html

Parcoursup aura eu le grand mrite de dvoiler au grand jour tous les mcanismes de slection, d'orientation et de discrimination cachs.

Edit : sur l'enseignement de l'histoire justement : http://www.slate.fr/story/128189/cou...dentite-perdue

----------


## Luckyluke34

> Remettez de l'exigence dans les coles, et vous n'aurez plus  vous soucier de l'"origine sociale".


Mais c'est gnial ! Tu viens de rgler d'un coup de baguette magique le manque de capital culturel, les familles monoparentales / parents absents ou peu duqus, l'absence de moyens pour se payer de l'extra-scolaire, l'enclavement des quartiers, la discrimination de  l'origine...

e-xi-gence

Pourquoi on n'y a pas pens avant ?  ::roll::

----------


## Grogro

> Mais c'est gnial ! Tu viens de rgler d'un coup de baguette magique le manque de capital culturel, les familles monoparentales / parents absents ou peu duqus, l'absence de moyens pour se payer de l'extra-scolaire, l'enclavement des quartiers, la discrimination de  l'origine...
> 
> e-xi-gence
> 
> Pourquoi on n'y a pas pens avant ?


Peut-tre parce que le but de l'cole c'est... d'instruire, d'duquer, de transmettre le savoir. Et non de faire de la garderie.  ::roll::

----------


## Marco46

C'est la thorie, mais en pratique les profs faces  des lves en difficults (pour diverses raisons) sont d'abord ducateurs et assistantes sociales avant d'tre profs pas par choix mais de fait. 

Ipso facto.

Comment veux-tu apprendre les tables de multiplication  un gamin qui a vu son pre bourr tabasser sa mre la veille ? Pour avoir discut longuement du sujet avec un prof en ZEP je t'assure que je suis ultra soft dans mon exemple. C'est pire que tout ce que tu peux imaginer.

Quand tu as un seul gamin dans la classe qui a ce type de problme (misre sociale, intellectuelle, alcoolisme, drogue, violence, etc ...) c'est grable, quand c'est la moiti de la classe qui est concerne a affecte forcment les rsultats d'ensemble. C'est un cumul de tous les problmes.

Et les profs sont en premire ligne, et en plus on y envoie les moins expriments.

----------


## bxdfr

> Mais c'est gnial ! Tu viens de rgler d'un coup de baguette magique le manque de capital culturel, les familles monoparentales / parents absents ou peu duqus, l'absence de moyens pour se payer de l'extra-scolaire, l'enclavement des quartiers, la discrimination de  l'origine...
> 
> e-xi-gence
> 
> Pourquoi on n'y a pas pens avant ?


Tu veux LA solution?
Les enfants doivent tre retirs des familles  la naissance et doivent tre placs dans des tablissements avec plein de Luckyluke qui vont apporter  chacun le mme bagage culturel...

Non? c'est pas possible??
Donc on fait avec ce que l'on possde, et on essaye d'aider ceux qui justement n'ont pas un milieu culturel riche.
Chez mes parents, il n'y avait pas de bibliothque, juste un dico.
Ni mon pre , ni ma mre n'avaient de temps  me consacrer pour ma scolarit, et de toute faon ils avaient juste le certificat d'tudes. 
Cerise sur le gateau, mon pre tait orphelin n d'une mre noire.
Donc, NON, l'absence de moyens pour se payer de l'extra-scolaire, l'enclavement des quartiers, la discrimination de  l'origine, ne sont une excuse.

----------


## Marco46

Rien dans ce que tu dcris de ta situation n'est un handicap. Par contre tu n'as eu aucune aide que peut recevoir un enfant mieux loti en termes de capital culturel et conomique.

Pour le reste il ne s'agit pas d'excuser mais d'expliquer.

Le propos n'est pas de trouver une formule magique, mais simplement de ne pas exacerber les injustices existantes.

----------


## virginieh

Si il a manifestement eu des handicaps mais il ne parle pas non plus des avantages qu'il a peut tre eu.

Par exemple que ces parents aie un niveau ducatif peu lev faisait qu'effectivement ils ne pouvaient pas forcment beaucoup l'aider dans ses tudes. C'est un lger handicap mais entre un couple de parents qui vont quand mme l'encourager mme s'il peuvent pas l'aider et des parents qui s'engueulent voire se battent, ou s'il est fils unique ou a une pelete de freres et soeurs qui hurlent et dbarquent dans sa chambre intempestivement pendant qu'il essaye de faire ses devoirs a cre 2 environements trs diffrents.
Ca dpend aussi de la constitution de sa classe et du temps que ses intits et profs ont pu lui accorder. S'ils devaient faire la police en permanence dans une salle surpeuple de gamins dissips ce n'est pas la mme chose que si le prof avait le temps de l'aider et l'encourager.

bxdfr a raison quand il dit qu'on fait ce qu'on peut avec ce qu'on a, et il faut apprendre a surmonter ses difficults, mais nier que l'environement joue c'est tout aussi exagr.

Si tu compares un sol rocailleux et sec  un bien aer avec un bon terreau et juste ce qu'il faut d'eau, tu auras pas la mme quantit de vgtation sur l'un et sur l'autre et a serait un peu exagr de dire que ce ne sont que les plantes dans le premier sol qui y mettent pas du leur.

Pour ce qui est de la slection dans certaines filires, il y a plusieurs preuves que certains lycens ont t favoriss ou dfavoriss  note et filires gales selon leur lyce d'origine.
Quand plusieurs lves ont eu entre 17 et 18 de moyenne en maths en terminale S et n'ont eu aucune place dans aucun de leur souhait il y a quand mme un problme parce qu'ils pouvaient gure faire mieux.

----------


## bxdfr

> Pour le reste il ne s'agit pas d'excuser mais d'expliquer.
> 
> Le propos n'est pas de trouver une formule magique, mais simplement de ne pas exacerber les injustices existantes.


Je comprend bien, je ne vois pas trop en quoi parcoursup exacerbe les injustices, ce n'est qu'un outils mis en place dans la prcipitation pour ne pas retomber dans la vraie injustice qui consistait  tirer au sort des places sans tenir compte des capacits des futurs tudiants.

----------


## ShigruM

je ne pense pas que cacher la misre soit une bonne chose de toute manire.

Comme dit le proverbe, ce qui ne me tue pas me rend plus fort, les moqueries  l'cole, les signes distinctif qui montre qui est ais et qui est pauvre... sont essentiel pour former des leves capable d'affronter le monde.

Apres le Lyce je trouve regrettable de voir encore autant dlve fragile qui dcouvre la jungle de la fac. Souvent seul les plus forts survivent, les personnes fragiles sont rapidement dgag ou pouss dans l'escalier, c'est surtout vrai en fac de mdecine (vu de mes propres yeux).

Il faut enseigner aux lves des le dpart qu'ils sont dfavoris et que personne ne vas les aider (parce que personne ne vas les aider) et que si ils veulent devenir autre chose que des moins que rien ils devront se dmerder seul.
Quand aux personnes favoris elles trs vite comprendre que personnes ne leurs fera de cadeau, au moindre faux pas ces pres ou les sans dent le ferons disparaitre.

Bref favoris ou pas cela ne change rien, ils doivent rapidement se forger une armure si ils veulent devenir quelqu'un.
et cela n'a rien a voir avec de l'argent !

j'ai un  exemple en tete vcu le mois dernnier : j'ai pu voir un enfant gosse blanc dont les 2 parents sont prof et un enfant maghrbin fils de l'employ" de mairie du village et sa femme est femme de mnage.
Les 2 gouttait ensemble, l'alimentation entre les 2 tait tres diffrente le fils des 2 profs mangeait un fruit l'autre (qui tait dj un peu obse) avait un kinder bueno.
Pourtant une kinder nueno ou une banane sa cote pareil niveau prix.

ce n'est pas l'argent qui fait l'on deviens quelqu'un ou un moins que rien, mais bien l'ducation qu'apporte les parents. J'ai des enfants et l'cole c'est rien pas chre, n'importe qui peut aller a l'cole et payer la cantine + fourniture scolaire faut arreter avec sa. Meme remmarque avec les cole dans le suprieure, ou la en plus on peut faire des jobs le soir au mcdo ou faire de l'alternance.

AUCUNE EXCUSE l'argent n'est pas le probleme ni la solution.

etre parent c'est s'investir dans es devoirs, ma fille n'arrivait a poser des divisions, moi non plus j'avais oubli, j'ai re appris a le faire (cela m'a pris que 15 minutes) et j'ai pu aider ma fille, maintenant elle ces pos une division.
Mais pour cela j'ai du effectivement sacrifier du temps au lieu de regarder la tl/picoler, ce que certains "parents" doivent comprendre.

----------


## Zirak

> Meme remmarque avec les cole dans le suprieure, ou la en plus on peut faire des jobs le soir au mcdo.


C'est sr qu'un mec qui doit taffer X heures par semaines dans un job avec des horaires parfois tardifs pour payer son cole, aura les mmes conditions pour tudier qu'un mec dont tous les frais sont pays par ses parents et qui a tout son temps libre pour rviser...

Srieusement ?


On est bien d'accord que cela ne changera pas du tout au tout, et que cela n'empchera pas forcment celui qui travaille de russir quand mme, (mme si pour a il devra faire plus d'efforts / s'investir plus), la dessus je suis d'accord avec toi, mais dire qu'ils ont exactement les mmes chances / conditions, non dsol, cela joue un peu quand mme.

De mme que la qualit de l'enseignement sera souvent diffrente entre une cole gratuite et une cole prive bien chre, car le nombre d'lve par classe ne sera pas forcment le mme, le matriel scolaire ne sera pas forcment de mme qualit, etc. etc.

Quant  ton exemple entre la banane et le Kinder, je ne vois pas le rapport avec la russite scolaire ? 



(Aprs rien  voir, mais merci de faire un lger effort de rdaction, surtout que l'diteur de message signale la plupart des fautes. Du coup j'espre que tu n'aide ta fille que pour les divisions et pas pour ses devoirs de franais, sinon comme on le disait son environnement va beaucoup jouer sur sa russite  :;):  ).

----------


## ShigruM

> Quant  ton exemple entre la banane et le Kinder, je ne vois pas le rapport avec la russite scolaire ?


une alimentation quilibr riche en fruit & lgume est prfrable pour bien russir
ce n'est pas une question d'argent ou de matriel




> le matriel scolaire ne sera pas forcment de mme qualit


??? en quoi le matriel peut tre un frein srieux ? tu crois que donn des Ipad au collge sa vas amliorer les rsultats par rapport  de vieux pc sous windows 98 ?  ::ptdr:: 




> la dessus je suis d'accord avec toi, mais dire qu'ils ont exactement les mmes chances / conditions, non dsol, cela joue un peu quand mme.


Oui, la personne qui taff le soir au McDo sera potentiel plus favoris, car elle n'aura pas envie de redoubler. Elle travailleras en toute logique plus car en cas d'chec y'a pas pre et mre pour lui cder l'entreprise.

Mais bon, russir ces tudes, en info en tous cas ne demande pas dtre une lumire, j'ai jamais t mis en difficult dans ma licence et mon cole d'ing sans jamais sur bosser comme un coren/japonais. N'importe qui peut avoir son brevet, bac, bac+5. L'excuse d'avoir grandit dans un milieu dfavoris est ridicule.




> (Aprs rien  voir, mais merci de faire un lger effort de rdaction, surtout que l'diteur de message signale la plupart des fautes. Du coup j'espre que tu n'aide ta fille que pour les divisions et pas pour ses devoirs de franais, sinon comme on le disait son environnement va beaucoup jouer sur sa russite ).


les fautes de franais ne sont pas excusable effectivement, mais au pire tous le monde s'en moque maintenant, tu peut faire 1 faute par phrase t'aura la moyenne au bac de franais  ::(: 



Ce que je veut dire, c'est que il ne faut pas confondre milieu favoris/dfavoris avec famille riche/pauvre, cela n'a rien vouloir, c'est du au niveau dtudes des parents
Hors les milieux favoris c'est les cadres suprieurs, les professions librales, les chefs dentreprise et les enseignants.

Un prof ou un cadres suprieur n'a pas un salaire de ouff non plus, un simple plombier en France gagne plus.

----------


## Zirak

> ??? en quoi le matriel peut tre un frein srieux ? tu crois que donn des Ipad au collge sa vas amliorer les rsultats par rapport  de vieux pc sous windows 98 ?


Sans aller jusqu' donner des Ipad au collge, avoir des ordinateurs rcents et performants, te permets de voir plus de choses que sur des vieux coucous qui rament  mort et qui te font perdre 10mn au dbut de ton heure de cours rien que pour dmarrer, tout a pour apprendre  te servir de trucs compltements obsoltes...


Je passe sur le reste, car nous n'avons clairement pas la mme vision des choses, et que je n'ai pas envie d'y passer 3h, surtout que l'on parlait de l'environnement en gnral, et pas que de l'argent.





> les fautes de franais ne sont pas excusable effectivement, mais au pire tous le monde s'en moque maintenant, tu peut faire 1 faute par phrase t'aura la moyenne au bac de franais


Sauf qu'ici, nous ne sommes pas  une preuve du BAC, et que nous ne sommes pas limits dans le temps pour rdiger nos messages.

Le fait que le niveau gnral soit en baisse est une encore plus mauvaise excuse que l'argent hein, surtout que ce n'est pas en ne faisant aucun effort que le niveau risque de remonter. J'espre pour toi que ce n'est pas comme a que tu aide ta fille, en lui disant "ce n'est pas grave, tu peux crire n'importe comment, aujourd'hui tout le monde s'en moque", car du coup, tu participes toi-mme activement  cette baisse de niveau.   :;):

----------


## ShigruM

> Le fait que le niveau gnral soit en baisse est une encore plus mauvaise excuse que l'argent hein, surtout que ce n'est pas en ne faisant aucun effort que le niveau risque de remonter. J'espre pour toi que ce n'est pas comme a que tu aide ta fille, en lui disant "ce n'est pas grave, tu peux crire n'importe comment, aujourd'hui tout le monde s'en moque", car du coup, tu participes toi-mme activement  cette baisse de niveau.


Non, mais cela dit je l'oblige  avoir de bonne note dans les matires importantes (math, franais,anglais)
Pour les matires qui ne servent a rien, j'ai pas d'exigence particulire (art plastique,musique,eps), a son poque j'en avais rien  foutre de ces matires et cela nempche pas de russir sa vie.

Cela dit j'essaye d'en faire une bilingue (franais et anglais), car c'est ce qui m'a le plus handicap en cole d'ing, mon retard en anglais, j'ai du normment boss pour avoir 800 au toeic et valid mon diplme.
Et aujourd'hui il faut bien l'avouer le franais est devenue une langue obsolte, surtout en info ou quasi tous ce passe en anglais, c'est une langue incontournable. Plus encore si tu veut aller travailler dans un autre pays.
Je dis sa, car plus que le franais, je trouve que l'ducation national bcle cette matire, je serais favorable a ce qu'il y'ait mme plus d'heure d'anglais que de franais dans l'cole ou bien de supprimer la LV2 pour doubler l'anglais. 3H/semaine c'est insuffisant.

----------


## arond

> AUCUNE EXCUSE l'argent n'est pas le probleme ni la solution.


L'argent n'es pas le seul problme mais il en est un, vous partez du principe qu'il ne faut pas protger les enfants et jeunes adultes de la duret du monde extrieur afin de leur donner le meilleur environnement possible pour apprendre. 
Pourquoi ? N'est-il pas plus pertinent de leur apprendre les choses les unes aprs les autres plutt que de tout leur balancer directement ?  ::weird:: 



> Comme dit le proverbe, ce qui ne me tue pas me rend plus fort, les moqueries  l'cole, les signes distinctif qui montre qui est ais et qui est pauvre... sont essentiel pour former des leves capable d'affronter le monde.
> 
> Apres le Lyce je trouve regrettable de voir encore autant dlve fragile qui dcouvre la jungle de la fac. Souvent seul les plus forts survivent, les personnes fragiles sont rapidement dgag ou pouss dans l'escalier, c'est surtout vrai en fac de mdecine (vu de mes propres yeux).


Cela ce voit que vous n'avez pas fait partis des lves "fragiles" ou plutt les lves pris  partit par les "tres humains" censs tres leurs camarades pour des raisons stupide et vides de sens cela ne rend pas les gamins plus fort cela les fragilise et les fait dout de leur capacit  russir  tre l'gal des autres.  ::roll::

----------


## ShigruM

> L'argent n'es pas le seul problme mais il en est un, vous partez du principe qu'il ne faut pas protger les enfants et jeunes adultes de la duret du monde extrieur afin de leur donner le meilleur environnement possible pour apprendre. 
> Pourquoi ? N'est-il pas plus pertinent de leur apprendre les choses les unes aprs les autres plutt que de tout leur balancer directement ?


parce que plus on apprend jeune, plus se sera facile de l'assimiler.
Les lycens qui rentre en 1ere annes de fac, la plupart on beaucoup mal de pass d'un monde dassist  dmerde toi, ce qui explique le taux d'chec lev avec comme excuse "je me suis mal orient".
50% de la promo qui est "mal orient" c'est louche je trouve...

----------


## Zirak

> Cela dit j'essaye d'en faire une bilingue (franais et anglais), car c'est ce qui m'a le plus handicap en cole d'ing, mon retard en anglais, j'ai du normment boss pour avoir 800 au toeic et valid mon diplme.
> Et aujourd'hui il faut bien l'avouer le franais est devenue une langue obsolte, surtout en info ou quasi tous ce passe en anglais, c'est une langue incontournable. Plus encore si tu veut aller travailler dans un autre pays.
> Je dis sa, car plus que le franais, je trouve que l'ducation national bcle cette matire, je serais favorable a ce qu'il y'ait mme plus d'heure d'anglais que de franais dans l'cole ou bien de supprimer la LV2 pour doubler l'anglais. 3H/semaine c'est insuffisant.


Et pourtant, il y a de nombreuses personnes qui s'en sortent trs bien en anglais (perso mme avec seulement 3h par semaine, j'ai eu 18 au bac  l'poque, et j'ai fait une 1re anne de DEUG en anglais).

Du coup plutt que d'incriminer l'ducation nationale, n'tait-ce pas plutt d  un manque de travail de ta part dans cette matire  l'poque ? Ou peut-tre la faute  un mauvais professeur ? Ou la faute  de mauvaises conditions d'apprentissage dans ta classe ? Etc. Etc.  :;): 

Oui l'anglais est important, mais tout le monde ne fait pas de l'info d'une part, et malgr tout, cela reste important de bien parler / crire sa langue maternelle / la langue du pays o tu vis.

(Bon aprs je fais des fautes aussi hein, comme tout le monde, et je vais stopper l ce mini-HS  ce propos).

----------


## el_slapper

Tout ceci n'est pas nouveau. En 1993, quand j'ai eu mon bac, tout le monde savait que les prpas du coin ajouteraient 3 ou 4 points  nos moyennes de maths parce qu'on avait pour prof Monsieur Chrtien dont la rputation de brute sanguinaire  l'exigence de dingue avait bav dans toute la rgion. Il avait la rputation de finir le programme fin fvrier(on avait fini le 10 mai, ce qui est dj largement plus tt que tous les autres profs). Et le Lyce avait la rputation de choisir les lves qui allaient dans la terminale C de monsieur Chrtien, sur des critres, euh, passons poliment. Evidemment, moi, cador en maths, fils d'ingnieur, on ne m'a pas laiss le choix : c'tait le sauvage ou le sauvage(et honntement, j'ai apprci me faire secouer dans mon petit confort d'lve trop dou pour avoir besoin de bosser). D'autres ont moins aim, d'anciens lves martyriss ont organis une attaque punitive en plein cours. On savait rigoler,  l'poque.  ::aie:: 

Les dossiers taient papier, mais l'information circulait quand mme. Quelqu'un parlait de Stains, mais je suis sur que suivant le prof,  l'poque, en tous cas, la notation n'aurait pas t apprcie pareillement. Mme pour Stains.

----------


## Grogro

> parce que plus on apprend jeune, plus se sera facile de l'assimiler.
> Les lycens qui rentre en 1ere annes de fac, la plupart on beaucoup mal de pass d'un monde dassist  dmerde toi, ce qui explique le taux d'chec lev avec comme excuse "je me suis mal orient".
> 50% de la promo qui est "mal orient" c'est louche je trouve...


Ce n'est pas 50% de la promo qui a t "mal orient" (mettons qu'on parle des effectifs en L1 le premier jour en septembre). C'est 100% de la promo qui n'a jamais pu bnficier de la moindre orientation,  moins d'avoir des parents "insiders" fins connaisseurs du systme (enseignants ou cadres suprieurs passs par une prpa scientifique ou commerciale). Il n'y a jamais eu d'orientation en France pour les lycens : dans le meilleur des cas, un CIO poussireux avec une "documentaliste" de 60 ans qui n'a jamais vu une entreprise de sa vie, des fiches Onisep bidons des annes 80, des tests de personnalits fantaisistes. Du vcu  ::ptdr:: . 
Quant  l'orientation du collge unique jusqu'au bac, elle est faite systmatiquement par l'chec et par dfaut : tu es bon lve, tu iras en seconde gnrale, puis tu feras un bac S.  
Garder galement  l'esprit que la majorit des disciplines de l'universit ne sont pas enseignes dans le secondaire : droit, mdecine, socio, staps, anciennement l'informatique (il y a un vrai enseignement maintenant depuis la rforme du lyce, mais a s'est fait au dtriment des maths), dsormais mme les maths, physique-chimie puisque ces disciplines ont t vides de tout contenu dans le secondaire. Autant dire que le lycen de 17-18 ans n'a, sauf exceptions, aucun moyen de savoir rellement dans quoi il met les pieds, et qu'avoir un projet professionnel  18 ans c'est une exception (trs rares cas de vocations relles et matures), pas la norme.

----------


## ShigruM

> Quant  l'orientation du collge unique jusqu'au bac, elle est faite systmatiquement par l'chec et par dfaut : tu es bon lve, tu iras en seconde gnrale, puis tu feras un bac S.  
> Garder galement  l'esprit que la majorit des disciplines de l'universit ne sont pas enseignes dans le secondaire : droit, mdecine, socio, staps, anciennement l'informatique (il y a un vrai enseignement maintenant depuis la rforme du lyce, mais a s'est fait au dtriment des maths), dsormais mme les maths, physique-chimie puisque ces disciplines ont t vides de tout contenu dans le secondaire. Autant dire que le lycen de 17-18 ans n'a, sauf exceptions, aucun moyen de savoir rellement dans quoi il met les pieds, et qu'avoir un projet professionnel  18 ans c'est une exception (trs rares cas de vocations relles et matures), pas la norme.


du coup je dois tre lexception, je savais que je voulais tre informaticien depuis la 4ieme au collge...

a la limite ne pas savoir quoi faire aprs le brevet c'est pas trop grave, suffit dtre pas mauvais et de faire un bac S ou ES, cela nous laisse encore 2ans.
Mais l'anne du bac, non il faut savoir quoi faire, cela tombe bien car en Terminal on deviens majeur, donc adulte, un adulte doit pouvoir prendre une dcision, sinon c'est pas un adulte c'est un faible qui choura en L1.

comme dit prcdent, oui tu est seul, personne ne vas t'aider et certainement pas un CIO qui n'est qu'une perte de temps et d'argent, que heureusement macron  prvue de supprimer.
Arriver au lyce faut arrter de faire dans l'assitana et laisser les lves se dbrouiller (les aider en dernier recours) pour pas qu'ils soit paumer arriver en L1
C'est le message que me disait au passage mes profs de terminal, dbrouille toi tous seul, l'anne prochaine on sera pas la. Et aujourd'hui je leur en remercie car cela m'a t trs bnfique pour mes tudes dans le suprieure.

----------


## seedbarrett

> du coup je dois tre lexception, je savais que je voulais tre informaticien depuis la 4ieme au collge...


Alors pourquoi ne pas avoir travaill ton anglais ds la 4me si tu savais vouloir voluer dans l'informatique ? Pourquoi ne pas se donner les moyens de russir alors qu'on a un but ? Parce que tu tais un assist ?  :;): 




> a la limite ne pas savoir quoi faire aprs le brevet c'est pas trop grave, suffit dtre pas mauvais et de faire un bac S ou ES, cela nous laisse encore 2ans.
> Mais l'anne du bac, non il faut savoir quoi faire, cela tombe bien car en Terminal on deviens majeur, donc adulte, un adulte doit pouvoir prendre une dcision, sinon c'est pas un adulte c'est un faible qui choura en L1.


Pourquoi serait on faible parce qu'on  essay ? Au contraire, on en sort grandi bien souvent. Dj parce qu'on a quand mme travaill la premire fois, donc tout ne va pas s'oublier, mais aussi parce qu'on construit un rseau, des mthodes de travail en j'en passe. Mais ce sont bien ces choses l qui te seront utile plus tard. Maintenant c'est avec le rseau qu'on trouve un job, alors je vois pas en quoi connaitre d'avantages de personnes du milieu peut te porter prjudice.
Ou bien peut tre que tu ne prend pas de risque ? Dans tous les cas, sache que c'est justement ma L1 redoubl qui m'a le plus appris lors de mes tudes, et encore maintenant j'utilise plein de mthodes et savoir appris  ce moment l




> C'est le message que me disait au passage mes profs de terminal, dbrouille toi tous seul, l'anne prochaine on sera pas la. Et aujourd'hui je leur en remercie car cela m'a t trs bnfique pour mes tudes dans le suprieure.


Je trouve a un peu dbile, en cm2 un maitre ne va pas dire  ses lves "je serais plus l l'an prochain dmerdez vous". Un bon prof au contraire va accompagner les lves en leur apprenant des mthodes. Puis entre nous, il est pay  quoi si tu dois tout faire tout seul

----------


## ShigruM

> Alors pourquoi ne pas avoir travaill ton anglais ds la 4me si tu savais vouloir voluer dans l'informatique ? Pourquoi ne pas se donner les moyens de russir alors qu'on a un but ? Parce que tu tais un assist ?


oui exactement, mais non j'tais pas un assist, j'ai choisit la solution de facilit et de reporter le probleme a plus tard. Dj l'anglais n'a pas dpreuve au brevet et l'anglais a un faible coefficient dans les moyennes et au bac.
Donc j'ai mis sur les matires qui me rapporte le plus, les maths, la physique et la SVT.
Ce fut une bonne stratgie car j'ai jamais redoubl, elle a cependant eu comme inconvnient de beaucoup boss l'anglais en dernire annes d'cole d'ing. Mais ce regrette pas ma stratgie qui m'a permis de russir.





> Alors pourquoi ne pas avoir travaill ton anglais ds la 4me si tu savais vouloir voluer dans l'informatique ? Pourquoi ne pas se donner les moyens de russir alors qu'on a un but ? Parce que tu tais un assist ? 
> 
> Je trouve a un peu dbile, en cm2 un maitre ne va pas dire  ses lves "je serais plus l l'an prochain dmerdez vous". Un bon prof au contraire va accompagner les lves en leur apprenant des mthodes. Puis entre nous, il est pay  quoi si tu dois tout faire tout seul


Il sont pas pay pour t'apprendre mais pour que tu russisse, ce qui n'est pas pareil. Si tu avait eu un bon prof qui t'aurais dit dmerde toi, tu n'aurais pas redoubl ta L1 et tu ne nous sortirais pas cette excuse bidon "j'ai beaucoup appris de cette anne".
T'a perdu une anne de ta vie inutile d'essayer de te rassurer

Bon au moins toi t'a perdu qu'1 annes, certains aprs sombre et on les retrouves encore  40 piges sans diplme, ce qui est une honte, un dchet de la socit. Le diplme c'est une certification qui valide un savoir, sans diplme = incomptent/Bon a rien.
Et attention pour ne pas mal interprter mon propos : Non il n'y a pas de diplme (reconnue par un tat) dbile
edit : mon propos est a prendre avec l'poque, il y'a une dcennie effectivement ne pas avoir de diplme tait monnaie courante, mes propos sont vrai que on vas dire priode poste 2000.

----------


## Zirak

> Le diplme c'est une certification qui valide un savoir, *sans diplme = incomptent/Bon a rien.*
> Et attention pour ne pas mal interprter mon propos : Non il n'y a pas de diplme (reconnue par un tat) dbile


Ca va tre difficile de ne pas mal interprt avec ce genre de propos. 

Je ne mets pas de -1 car je ne peux pas mais le coeur y est...


Ne serait-ce qu'en informatique, il y a de nombreux autodidactes dont  mon avis, un bon paquet sont aussi bons voir meilleurs que toi ou que n'importe quel kikoo qui sort de l'cole et qui ne se sent plus pisser car il a un diplme BAC+5...

La culture du BAC+5 (ou mme du BAC et intermdiaire), c'est trs rcent  l'chelle du pays, il y a encore ne serait-ce que 50/60 ans, une bonne partie de la population n'avait dj pas forcment ne serait-ce que le BAC, et non, tous ces gens n'taient pas des bons  rien, et cela ne les empchait pas de travailler correctement...

Ce qu'il t'a manqu dans ton cole d'ingnieur, ce sont des cours d'humilit  mon avis.  ::roll::

----------


## MarieKisSlaJoue

> Il sont pas pay pour t'apprendre mais pour que tu russisse, ce qui n'est pas pareil. Si tu avait eu un bon prof qui t'aurais dit dmerde toi, tu n'aurais pas redoubl ta L1 et tu ne nous sortirais pas cette excuse bidon "j'ai beaucoup appris de cette anne".
> T'a perdu une anne de ta vie inutile d'essayer de te rassurer


Non redoubler ce nest pas perdre une anne de sa vie, le but du redoublement cest  la base de laisser plus de temps  quelquun dapprendre les acquis, parce quon napprend pas tous au mme rythme, parce quon peut parfois avoir des priodes plus difficiles que dautre dans la vie. Jai redoubl 2 fois alors je sais de quoi je parle. Cest justement en continuant  diffuser ce genre dide sur les gens qui redouble que le redoublement ne sert plus  rien.

Idem, rat sa L1, ce nest pas forcment perdre une anne. Jai fait une L1 dco gestion, vu que je suis sur un forum dinformatique, tu te doutes bien que je nai pas continuer dans lconomie et la gestion. Bah cest en foirant compltement ma L1 que jai pu entre temps mintresser  linformatique, trouver, que ctait en fait le dveloppement qui me plaisait et que a yest  20 ans enfin, je sais un peu prs quel travail je veux faire dans ma vie. Car contrairement  toi, la majorit des collgiens et mme des lycens nont aucune, mais vraiment aucune ide de ce quils veulent faire et aurons le temps de changer 10 fois davis avec une orientation dfinitive.

Tu vois perdre des annes a ma appris que la vie nest pas un sprint, quon  le droit de se tromper, changer de voix, dcouvrir et tester des trucs. Que les cases a ne marche pas, donc classifier les gens pour les faire rentrer dans une case a ne fonctionne pas. Et surtout, un truc qui me sert dans ma carrire et qui va me servir toute ma vie, mme si aujourdhui jai un but X pour mon futur moyen terme, il est trs probable qui changera avant que je latteigne, a ne doit pas minquit, a va arriver, et cest normal. Je ne te dis pas la srnit quon obtient une fois quon  pris conscience de a.

Je rebondie pas sur le diplme = comptence, car en effet, cest un peu plus compliqu que a quand mme

----------


## seedbarrett

> Il sont pas pay pour t'apprendre mais pour que tu russisse, ce qui n'est pas pareil. Si tu avait eu un bon prof qui t'aurais dit dmerde toi, tu n'aurais pas redoubl ta L1 et tu ne nous sortirais pas cette excuse bidon "j'ai beaucoup appris de cette anne".
> T'a perdu une anne de ta vie inutile d'essayer de te rassurer.


Et bieeeennn non. Au contraire, c'est ce qui m'a motiv  tre ingnieur en fait. J'en avais tellement bav que j'ai quitt ma formation pour un BTS. J'ai tout de suite regrett tellement le niveau (scolaire et intellectuel) tait bas. Ca m'a motiv comme jamais pour ne pas avoir ces gens l comme collgue toute ma vie. J'ai boss seul mes concours et j'ai russi  les avoir. Puis entre nous, on apprend autant en 6 mois d'IUT qu'en BTS. Finalement j'ai pas perdu mon temps  cause du redoublement mais bien  cause du BTS. Sauf que cette perte de temps  t une motivation, et donc elle n'a pas t inutile.


[QUOTE=ShigruM;10288988]Bon au moins toi t'a perdu qu'1 annes, certains aprs sombre et on les retrouves encore  40 piges sans diplme, ce qui est une honte, un dchet de la socit. Le diplme c'est une certification qui valide un savoir, sans diplme = incomptent/Bon a rien.
Et attention pour ne pas mal interprter mon propos : Non il n'y a pas de diplme (reconnue par un tat) dbile
edit : mon propos est a prendre avec l'poque, il y'a une dcennie effectivement ne pas avoir de diplme tait monnaie courante, mes propos sont vrai que on vas dire priode poste 2000/QUOTE]

Je suis pas d'accord non plus, un diplme c'est pas des comptences c'est un bout de papier un peu pais. Je vois pas en quoi c'est une honte de ne pas avoir eu son bout de papier. Je vois pas pourquoi un mec qui code dans son garage  besoin d'un diplme s'il peut justifier ses comptences (logiciels libre, gitlab, et j'en passe). Cependant, il est vrai qu'on a la culture du diplme en France, et du coup il vaut mieux en avoir un aussi pour mieux sintgrer/avoir des thunes plus facilement

----------


## ShigruM

> Je suis pas d'accord non plus, un diplme c'est pas des comptences c'est un bout de papier un peu pais. Je vois pas en quoi c'est une honte de ne pas avoir eu son bout de papier. Je vois pas pourquoi un mec qui code dans son garage  besoin d'un diplme s'il peut justifier ses comptences (logiciels libre, gitlab, et j'en passe). Cependant, il est vrai qu'on a la culture du diplme en France, et du coup il vaut mieux en avoir un aussi pour mieux sintgrer/avoir des thunes plus facilement


appelle comme tu le veut, mais moi en tous cas jamais je n'embauche de personne sans ce bout de papier et trs peu de recruteurs vont prendre ce risque.
Ce but de papier reprsente pas juste des comptences technique c'est bien plus que cela,
c'est pour cela que j'exige des bac +2 pour faire des mtiers de techniciens ou des bac +5/+8 pour faire de la recherche/ingnierie.

mais jamais je confierais une tache dingnieure a un technicien et jamais je confirais une tache de technicien a un sans diplme. Si tu pense autrement il est normal que tu ne soit pas devenue chef/manager parce quune entreprise ne confie pas des responsabilits  des joueurs.

----------


## Charvalos

Entre un jeune diplm qui n'a jamais boss en entreprise avec un Bac +5 ou un jeune du mme ge qui a dj 4-5 ans de travail, t'embauches lequel ? Celui avec le diplme ou l'autre ?

----------


## Neckara

> Entre un jeune diplm qui n'a jamais boss en entreprise avec un Bac +5 ou un jeune du mme ge qui a dj 4-5 ans de travail, t'embauches lequel ? Celui avec le diplme ou l'autre ?


Si c'est 4-5 ans de travail comme caissier  carrefour, pour faire du dveloppement en quipe, ne vaut-il pas mieux prendre le BAC+5 qui :
aura dj ~9 mois d'expriences via ses stages, plus les projets raliss durant sa formation.aura des bases en UML.aura des bases en bonnes pratiques de devs.aura des notions de complexit, etc.saura facilement s'adapter  une nouvelle technologie.aura un niveau en anglais garanti par un TOIEC.etc. ?

----------


## ShigruM

> Si c'est 4-5 ans de travail comme caissier  carrefour, pour faire du dveloppement en quipe, ne vaut-il pas mieux prendre le BAC+5 qui :
> aura dj ~9 mois d'expriences via ses stages, plus les projets raliss durant sa formation.aura des bases en UML.aura des bases en bonnes pratiques de devs.aura des notions de complexit, etc.saura facilement s'adapter  une nouvelle technologie.aura un niveau en anglais garanti par un TOIEC.etc. ?


+1, l'cole c'est pas juste apprendre a pisser du code, n'importe qui peut le faire.
C'est l'apprentissage de la *science du gnie logiciel*, moi je cherche des gens qui savent ce qu'est un automate dterministe par exemple pas un type qui sait juste pisser du php appris dans un mooc.

c'est bien jolie les open classroom, l'cole 42 etc mais c'est pas cela un bon informaticien pardon de vous le dire, c'est juste un pisseur de code comme je peut en trouver en Inde ou en Roumanie  pas cher.
le bac +5 garantie que le type a bien les bonnes connaissance ncessaire dans le gnie logiciel.




> Entre un jeune diplm qui n'a jamais boss en entreprise avec un Bac +5 ou un jeune du mme ge qui a dj 4-5 ans de travail, t'embauches lequel ? Celui avec le diplme ou l'autre ?


le jeune bac +5, parce que dans lannonce j'aurais bien prcis bac +5 minimum.
si je rajoute : exprience de 4-5ans requis alors je ne prend aucun des 2, le recrutement c'est pas choisir un mauvais candidat ou un autre mais de prendre le bon candidat qui rpond au besoin.
Pour un besoin sur mesure difficilement trouvable sur le march, en gnrale je prend un alternant sur 2 ans que j'embauche ensuite (si il est comptent videment, mais en 2ans sauf mauvaise volont il est bien intgr dans l'entreprise, cela ne mets jamais arriv en tous cas de tomber sur ce genre de cas)

pour la personne qui n'a pas de diplme, il peut effectuer des dmarches de validation des acquis de l'exprience, si il russit il aura un diplme ou une certification et alors  je pourrais lui proposer un entretient.

----------


## Zirak

> appelle comme tu le veut, mais moi en tous cas jamais je n'embauche de personne sans ce bout de papier et *trs peu de recruteurs vont prendre ce risque.*


C'est vrai en France, mais c'est loin d'tre le cas dans tous les pays.





> mais jamais je confierais une tache dingnieure a un technicien et jamais je confirais une tache de technicien a un sans diplme. Si tu pense autrement il est normal que tu ne soit pas devenue chef/manager parce quune entreprise ne confie pas des responsabilits  des joueurs.


Et ces mmes recruteurs poussent ce raisonnement tellement loin, qu'ils embauchent des BAC+5/8 pour faire des boulots de techniciens, et que les techniciens se retrouvent sans emplois, et qu'ils cherchent des mecs qui n'existent pas pour faire des boulots de BAC+5, et aprs ils se plaignent d'une pnurie...

Et accessoirement, tre manager, ce n'est pas une fin en soit, tout le monde n'a pas envie de devenir manager, et l aussi, c'est presque un truc franco-franais, dans de nombreux autres pays, tu peux rester dans la technique tout en tant reconnu hein...

Et puis bon, il ne faut pas non plus oublier le principe de Peter, du coup, je ne me vanterais pas trop d'tre chef/manager, surtout en France o on a limite plus de "chefs" que de mecs  grer.  :;): 



Et Neckara, tu pourrais tre un poil moins de mauvaise foi ? 

Pourquoi prendre l'exemple d'un mec qui bosse  Carrefour ? Et entre un BAC+5 qui sort de l'cole, et un autodidacte qui a 4/5 ans d'exprience dans le dev en entreprise ? Pourquoi tu ne prend pas un exemple dans le domaine pour faire ta comparaison ?  ::roll:: 

Car bon  ce moment l, pour faire du dveloppement en quipe, un BAC+5 en histoire de l'art sera totalement incomptent aussi. Ce n'est pas qu'une question de niveau de diplme, mais de domaine aussi...

Sans parler qu'il n'y a pas besoin d'obligatoirement avoir fait BAC+5 pour avoir ralis un ou plusieurs projets / stages, fait de l'UML, avoir un bon niveau d'anglais, savoir s'adapter, etc. etc. Faut redescendre un peu les gars, avoir fait 2/3 ans d'tudes en plus ne fait pas de vous des surhommes.  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr:: 

La trs grosse majorit du dev en France, c'est de l'informatique de gestion, et des techniciens Bac+2/3 suffisent largement, le seul intrt du BAC+5 pour pas mal de postes, c'est de permettre  des commerciaux de SSII de se faire des couilles en or en vous facturant plus cher  des clients qui n'y connaissent strictement rien.


Allez-y les BAC+5 touchs dans leur ego, vous pouvez lcher vos pouces rouges ! Bonne nuit quand mme !  ::ptdr::

----------


## Neckara

> Et entre un BAC+5 qui sort de l'cole, et un autodidacte qui a 4/5 ans d'exprience dans le dev en entreprise ?


Parce qu'au moins avec un caissier, la distinction est claire.

Si l'autodidacte a 4/5 ans dans le dev en PHP, que son ancien employeur en est content, et que ce n'est pas un job  haut niveau de qualification, bien sr que tu vas le recruter, il te cotera moins cher. Mais si c'est un autodidacte qui pisse du code dgueulasse, non-maintenable, tu l'viteras peut-tre.

Pour le BAC+5, tu as normalement dj l'assurance qu'il matrise les bases, a des certaines comptences, et pourra s'adapter. J'ai aussi connu des autodidactes de 14 ans qui crivaient du meilleurs code que des BAC+5, mais derrire, il faut aussi consolider ses bases. Car le jour o il en aura besoin, il faudra qu'il soit oprationnel tout de suite. On apprend normment de ses erreurs en autodidacte, mais dans une entreprise, on veut justement viter les erreurs, qui peuvent se rvler coteuses.





> Sans parler qu'il n'y a pas besoin d'obligatoirement avoir fait BAC+5 pour avoir ralis un ou plusieurs projets / stages, fait de l'UML, avoir un bon niveau d'anglais, savoir s'adapter, etc. etc. Faut redescendre un peu les gars, avoir fait 2/3 ans d'tudes en plus ne fait pas de vous des surhommes.


Non, mais avec un diplme, l'employeur a la garantie que tu as un certain nombre de bases, ce qu'il n'a pas avec un autodidacte. C'est un pari que les recruteurs ne sont pas forcment prt  prendre.

D'autant plus qu'il est trs difficile de connatre l'tendue de notre ignorance, et que faire du code qui fonctionne est trs facile, mais que de faire du code "propre" est plus compliqu. Une formation, c'est une synthse des connaissances, avec un rythme qui t'empche de juste survoler des tutoriels. C'est des possibilits d'changes, d'exercices, de corrections. De s'approprier une mthode, et de comprendre les tenants et aboutissants. C'est aussi l'obligation de voir toutes les bases, mme les moins sexy. De voir plusieurs langages et de ne pas se restreindre  un seul, etc.

Tu en connais beaucoup d'autodidactes qui font de l'UML "correctement", et pas juste des diagrammes de classes ?
Tu en connais beaucoup qui non-seulement savent coder correctement, administrer un rseau, mais en plus en comprennent le fonctionnement ? Parce que bon, git, j'ai personnellement pu l'utiliser pendant des  annes en enchanant des commandes magiques, avant de savoir comment il  fonctionnait.
Tu en connais beaucoup qui ont les moyens de se payer l'accs  certaines normes ISO pour bosser dessus ?
Tu en connais beaucoup qui ont les moyens de se payer des logiciels propritaires hors de prix pour faire des TPs spcifiques ?
Tu en connais beaucoup qui ont dans leur garage tout un systme informatique dont certains composants sont *inachetables* sur le march pour des raisons de scurit ?


Sachant que le fait d'tre BAC+5 n'empche pas d'tre autodidacte, et qu'un BAC+5 autodidacte avec des bases solides, sera toujours meilleurs qu'un autodidacte qui se contente des tutoriels de OCR. Bon, si l'autodidacte lis les tutoriels de DVP, l, oui, a passe.




> La trs grosse majorit du dev en France, c'est de l'informatique de gestion, et des techniciens Bac+2/3 suffisent largement, le seul intrt du BAC+5 pour pas mal de postes, c'est de permettre  des commerciaux de SSII de se faire des couilles en or en vous facturant plus cher  des clients qui n'y connaissent strictement rien.


Dvelopper, c'est plus large que d'crire du code.
S'il n'y a pas de gestion de projet, de problmatiques de maintenabilits du code, etc. ce n'est pas du dveloppement.





> Allez-y les BAC+5 touchs dans leur ego, vous pouvez lcher vos pouces rouges ! Bonne nuit quand mme !


Boarf, je suis au-dessus de tout cela.

----------


## niuxe

Franchement, j'aimerai serrer la pogne aux devs de l'application. J'aurais srement un sourire amus. 

J'imagine lorsque l'un de ces devs sera  un prochain entretien d'embauche. 
- Qu'avez vous fait dernirement ?   
- Heuu.... j'ai dvelopp l'application parcoursup....

----------


## Zirak

> Non, mais avec un diplme, l'employeur a la garantie que tu as un certain nombre de bases, ce qu'il n'a pas avec un autodidacte. C'est un pari que les recruteurs ne sont pas forcment prt  prendre.
> 
> D'autant plus qu'il est trs difficile de connatre l'tendue de notre ignorance, et que faire du code qui fonctionne est trs facile, mais que de faire du code "propre" est plus compliqu. Une formation, c'est une synthse des connaissances, avec un rythme qui t'empche de juste survoler des tutoriels. C'est des possibilits d'changes, d'exercices, de corrections. De s'approprier une mthode, et de comprendre les tenants et aboutissants. C'est aussi l'obligation de voir toutes les bases, mme les moins sexy. De voir plusieurs langages et de ne pas se restreindre  un seul, etc.
> 
> Tu en connais beaucoup d'autodidactes qui font de l'UML "correctement", et pas juste des diagrammes de classes ?
> Tu en connais beaucoup qui non-seulement savent coder correctement, administrer un rseau, mais en plus en comprennent le fonctionnement ? Parce que bon, git, j'ai personnellement pu l'utiliser pendant des  annes en enchanant des commandes magiques, avant de savoir comment il  fonctionnait.
> Tu en connais beaucoup qui ont les moyens de se payer l'accs  certaines normes ISO pour bosser dessus ?
> Tu en connais beaucoup qui ont les moyens de se payer des logiciels propritaires hors de prix pour faire des TPs spcifiques ?
> Tu en connais beaucoup qui ont dans leur garage tout un systme informatique dont certains composants sont *inachetables* sur le march pour des raisons de scurit ?
> ...


Blablabla...

L'histoire de l'autodidacte, c'tait juste pour te dire de prendre un exemple *cohrent* avec la discussion.

Et si tu lis bien la phrase que tu cite, je te dis qu'avoir fait *2/3 ans* d'tudes de plus ne faisait pas de vous des surhommes. 2/3 ans d'tudes de plus, tu te doute bien que je ne compare pas  un autodidacte, sinon j'aurais dis 5 ans, j'tais revenu sur les techniciens dont parlait ShigruM...  ::roll:: 






> Dvelopper, c'est plus large que d'crire du code.
> S'il n'y a pas de gestion de projet, de problmatiques de maintenabilits du code, etc. ce n'est pas du dveloppement.


Et encore une fois, il n'y a pas besoin d'avoir fait BAC+5 pour voir des choses comme cela, je le rpte, un peu d'humilit vous ferait du bien, dans une formation BAC+2/3, on ne fait pas qu'apprendre  pisser du code dgueulasse hein...  ::?:

----------


## Neckara

> Et encore une fois, il n'y a pas besoin d'avoir fait BAC+5 pour voir des choses comme cela, je le rpte, un peu d'humilit vous ferait du bien, dans une formation BAC+2/3, on ne fait pas qu'apprendre  pisser du code dgueulasse hein...


Pour rappel, j'ai aussi fait une formation BAC+2.

Le manque d'humilit, c'est tout de mme de sous-entendre qu'une formation BAC+5 ne servirait  rien, ce qui est bien videmment faux.

----------


## Zirak

> Le manque d'humilit, c'est tout de mme de sous-entendre qu'une formation BAC+5 ne servirait  rien, ce qui est bien videmment faux.


Je n'ai pas dit a, cela peut effectivement servir pour les cours d'anglais, de management, et autres de ce style l. Mais oui globalement, *ce n'est pas ncessaire sur tous les postes informatiques*. Que tu le veuille ou non, la majorit des postes, je le redis, c'est de l'informatique de gestion, o tu vas seulement automatiser des processus existant, donc oui, tu as besoin d'un base minimum de bonnes pratiques et autres, mais pas besoin d'un ingnieur car tu ne vas pas vraiment dvelopper un projet complet  partir de rien, et parfois mme, ne pas dcider des outils / langages  utiliser.

Mais croire qu'il n'y a que des BAC+5 qui sont capables de faire des bons dveloppement, et de mener  bien des projets informatiques, c'est n'importe quoi.


Je ne sais pas quelle formation tu as fait, ni o, mais pour ma part, on a pass plusieurs mois  faire de la thorie, de la modlisation rationnelle, de l'UML, de l'architecture, apprendre le fonctionnement d'un ordi, etc. etc. avant d'apprendre  coder quoi que ce soit... 

Et on tait not sur tout cela, via des contrles directement, mais galement sur nos projets (solo et en groupe), ainsi qu'en stage (ouais j'ai pas BAC+5 et j'ai fais des projets et j'ai t en stage, tonnant non ?). 

A la limite, le code, c'tait mme le moins important entre les deux, on ne voyait que de lgres bases dans de (trop -  mon got) nombreux langages.

----------


## halaster08

> Le manque d'humilit, c'est tout de mme de sous-entendre qu'une formation BAC+5 ne servirait  rien, ce qui est bien videmment faux.


Non, le manque d'humilit c'est de prtendre qu'avec ta formation tu es suprieur a TOUT ceux qui ne l'ont pas fait.
Donc oui en se limitant aux diplms on risque de laisser de bons autodidacte, mais a ne veux pas dire non plus que tout les autodidacte sont des dieux vivants.

----------


## Neckara

> Mais oui globalement, *ce n'est pas ncessaire sur tous les postes informatiques*.


Je n'ai pas dit le contraire.




> Mais croire qu'il n'y a que des BAC+5 qui sont capables de faire des bons dveloppement, et de mener  bien des projets informatiques, c'est n'importe quoi.


Ce n'est pas ce que j'ai dis.





> Non, le manque d'humilit c'est de prtendre qu'avec ta formation tu es suprieur a TOUT ceux qui ne l'ont pas fait.


Ce n'est pas non plus ce que j'ai dit, et j'ai mme apport des exemples o justement, des personnes sans formations taient "suprieur" en criture de code, sans avoir fait cette formation.




> Donc oui en se limitant aux diplms on risque de laisser de bons autodidacte, []


Dans ce cas l l'autodidacte ne peut-il pas faire un VAE pour valider ses comptences, ou une formation continue pour les acqurir ?


Encore une fois, il est difficile de mesurer l'tendue de son ignorance.
Quand je suis entr en IUT, je pensais tout savoir, et ds la premire semaine, j'ai bien vu que ce n'tait pas vrai. Quand je suis entr en cole d'ingnieur, j'avais un bon niveau en C++, ce qui ne m'a pas empch d'apprendre pendant 3 ans. Il y a eu quelques redites, mais aussi de nouvelles choses.

Actuellement je suis en BAC+7 et je continue encore d'apprendre et de m'amliorer.


Encore une fois, un autodidacte, c'est une pochette surprise, tu ne sais pas ce que tu vas y trouver dedans. C'est un risque que tous ne sont pas prt  prendre.

----------


## Darkzinus

> Et encore une fois, il n'y a pas besoin d'avoir fait BAC+5 pour voir des choses comme cela, je le rpte, un peu d'humilit vous ferait du bien, dans une formation BAC+2/3, on ne fait pas qu'apprendre  pisser du code dgueulasse hein...


Dans mon cas c'est le BAC + 5 qui m'a permis une reconversion dans l'informatique. J'tais trs pointu dans mon BTS (qui n'a rien  voir avec l'informatique) mais il ne m'aurait ouvert aucune porte  une reconversion vers l'informatique. Mon BAC + 5 lui, m'a permis trs rapidement d'ouvrir d'autres portes (et aussi pas mal amlior mon adaptabilit).

----------


## el_slapper

C'est le problme avec nous, les informaticiens : nous sommes des gens binaires :

BAC+2 : bon/pas bon
BAC+5 : bon/pas bon
Autodidacte : bon/pas bon

videmment, le monde rel est plus compliqu que a. Plein de chose que j'ai apprises en BAC+5 ont fait de moi un meilleur dveloppeur(et testeur). Mais ce n'est pas a qui a fait de moi un bon dveloppeur. Ce qui a fait de moi un bon dveloppeur(enfin, bon, si j'en crois mes rfrences, il y en a toujours pour avoir un avis contraire), c'est...... eh bien aucune ide.  ::aie::

----------


## Neckara

Ce n'est pas une question d'tre bon ou pas bon :

BAC +2/+3 : rle de technicien ;BAC +5 : rle d'ingnieur ;Autodidacte : trs utile pour approfondir, mais on y trouve vraiment de tout ;Formation : s'assurer des bases dans tous les domaines ncessaire au mtier ;Formation + autodidacte = le graal.

----------


## VivienD

Tout entrepreneur cherche  prenniser son entreprise et donc  engranger des bnfices. Engager quelqu'un qui n'est pas qualifi pour le travail demand reviendrait  se mettre des btons dans les roues, voire  se passer la corde autour du cou. C'est pourquoi, tout employeur exige des garanties quant aux qualifications de ses futurs employs. Quand bien mme il existe des certifications dlivres des instituts privs comme C++ Institute, les diplmes des universits, des coles suprieures et des coles d'ingnieur constituent une rfrence srieuse; du moins, ils sont censs l'tre.

Certes, il existe des autodidactes sans le diplme ou les certifications idoines qui en terme de qualifications n'ont rien  envier ni aux diplms, mais quelle part de la population autodidacte reprsentent-ils? Sachant que l'apprentissage en autodidacte requiert non seulement une trs grande rigueur personnelle mais aussi des moyens, on peut facilement en dduire qu'ils sont relativement peu. Les employeurs y voient en consquence un trop grand risque; le jeu n'en vaut la chandelle.

La surqualification des employs dans le domaine informatique est un autre problme, surtout d  l'ignorance de certains clients et au mercantilisme de certains employeurs, comme Zirak l'a indiqu tantt.

----------


## chrtophe

> Tout entrepreneur cherche  prenniser son entreprise et donc  engranger des bnfices.


Ben oui, c'est le but de toute entreprise commerciale.
Faire un mauvais recrutement peut faire perdre une fortune  une entreprise, on a pas le droit  l'erreur. En plus de cela, un recruteur n'a pas forcment de comptences techniques pour faire le bon choix.

Dans le systme anglo-saxon, ou on peut tre vir du jour au lendemain, un employeur peut prendre le risque de donner sa chance  un autodidacte sans diplome. En France, le risque est trop important.

----------


## halaster08

> Ben oui, c'est le but de toute entreprise commerciale.
> Faire un mauvais recrutement peut faire perdre une fortune  une entreprise, on a pas le droit  l'erreur. En plus de cela, un recruteur n'a pas forcment de comptences techniques pour faire le bon choix.
> 
> Dans le systme anglo-saxon, ou on peut tre vir du jour au lendemain, un employeur peut prendre le risque de donner sa chance  un autodidacte sans diplome. En France, le risque est trop important.


Je rappelle quand mme qu'en France on a une priode d'essai qui peut aller jusqu' six mois, priode durant laquelle on a pas besoin de motifs pour licenci l'employ, qu'on a aussi la possibilit d'enchainer les CDD jusqu' deux ans avant de devoir propos un CDI, bref on a largement le temps de se rendre compte de la qualit d'un employ, qu'il soit bac+5 ou non.

----------


## chrtophe

Dans les faits, les recruteurs vont choisir un profil sans risque plutt qu'un profil atypique. Donc diplmes plutt qu'autodidacte.

Aprs, je pense qu'il y aura plus d'ouverture au "je me suis fait tout seul" dans les petites structures que dans les grands groupes. Mais un mauvais recrutement peut couler une petite structure.

Les profils atypiques seront plutt rservs  des promotions internes plutt qu' des recrutements externes je pense.

----------


## VivienD

> [...]
> 
> Dans le systme anglo-saxon, ou on peut tre vir du jour au lendemain, un employeur peut prendre le risque de donner sa chance  un autodidacte sans diplome. En France, le risque est trop important.


En Allemagne, on a une situation intermdiaire.

En temps normal, le pravis de renvoi a une dure minimale de:
 quatre semaines pour un emploi ayant dur moins de deux ans, un mois pour un emploi ayant dur entre deux et cinq ans, deux mois pour un emploi ayant dur entre cinq et huit ans, trois mois pour un emploi ayant dur entre huit et dix ans, quatre mois pour un emploi ayant dur entre dix et douze ans, cinq mois pour un emploi ayant dur entre douze et quinze ans, six mois pour un emploi ayant dur entre quinze et vingt ans, et sept mois pour un emploi ayant dur au moins vingt ans.
Tout contrat de travail ne peut se terminer qu'au dernier jour du mois, sauf s'il a dur moins de deux ans, auquel cas il peut aussi se terminer le quinzime jour du mois.

En revanche, la loi allemande autorise une priode d'essai (_Probezeit_). Cette priode dure au plus six mois et ne peut tre renouvele; mais pendant celle-ci le pravis a une dure minimale de deux semaines et le contrat peut se terminer  n'importe quel jour du mois.

----------


## chrtophe

Donc en Allemagne, en cas de litige avec un salari ayant de l'anciennet, tu as un pravis plus important quen France. Je prsumes qu'en cas de faute,  c'est diffrent non ?

----------


## VivienD

> Donc en Allemagne, en cas de litige avec un salari ayant de l'anciennet, tu as un pravis plus important quen France. Je prsumes qu'en cas de faute,  c'est diffrent non ?


En cas de faute grave, on peut se faire virer sans pravis.

----------


## Grogro

> En cas de faute grave, on peut se faire virer sans pravis.


Et comment se passent les prud'hommes en Allemagne ?
Les relations entre travailleurs et patronat y sont moins conflictuelles qu'en France ?

----------


## VivienD

> Et comment se passent les prud'hommes en Allemagne ?
> [...]


Il y a un quivalent allemand du Conseil des Prud'hommes (_Arbeitsgericht_) mais, ne m'tant jamais pench sur la question, je n'en sais pas plus.




> [...]
> Les relations entre travailleurs et patronat y sont moins conflictuelles qu'en France ?


Elles le sont nettement moins en Allemagne qu'en France: syndicats et patronat sont mme encourags par la libert de coalition (_Koalitionsfreiheit_), dfinie par l'alina 3 de l'article 9 de la Loi fondamentale (_Grundgesetz_),  travailler ensemble pour conclure des conventions collectives (_Tarifvertrge_). En revanche, on ne peut pas utiliser la frquence des grves comme baromtre, vu que le droit de grve (_Arbeitskampfrecht_) est encadr de trs, trs prs en Allemagne, d'o leur raret.

----------


## chrtophe

Je pense que les syndicats ont un poids plus important qu'en France, du coup les ngociations aboutissent plus  du concret. En regardant sur le net, le taux de syndiqus en Allemagne se monte  18 %, contre 9,1 % en France.

En France, les conseillers prudhomaux sont des employeurs et des salaris, et non des magistrats professionnels de la justice. Je pense que c'est assez atypique. Cela a peut-tre aussi un impact.

----------


## VivienD

> Je pense que les syndicats ont un poids plus important qu'en France, du coup les ngociations aboutissent plus  du concret. En regardant sur le net, le taux de syndiqus en Allemagne se monte  18 %, contre 9,1 % en France.
> 
> [...]


Je pense que la cause est plus culturelle que a. Par exemple, quand plusieurs partis politiques se partagent le pouvoir excutif en France, on a un gouvernement de _cohabitation_ tandis que, quand plusieurs partis politiques se partagent le pouvoir excutif en Allemagne, on a un gouvernement de _coalition_. Par ailleurs, ils me semblent qu'en Allemagne les deux parties (patronat et syndicats) ont des devoirs lgaux en la matire, mais a reste  vrifier.




> [...]
> 
> En France, les conseillers prudhomaux sont des employeurs et des salaris, et non des magistrats professionnels de la justice. Je pense que c'est assez atypique. Cela a peut-tre aussi un impact.


Les jugements des _Arbeitsgerichte_(1) sont faits par des groupes comprenant des employeurs, des salaris et des magistrats professionnels de la justice, d'aprs ce que j'ai compris.


(1) Ce n'est pas une coquille: le pluriel de _Arbeitsgericht_ est bien _Arbeitsgerichte_.

----------


## chrtophe

> Les jugements des Arbeitsgerichte(1) sont faits par des groupes comprenant des employeurs, des salaris et des magistrats professionnels de la justice, d'aprs ce que j'ai compris.


Ah, ok. C'est un peu comme en France alors. Par contre je sais pas si ils sont assists de professionnels, probablement.

----------


## Grogro

> Elles le sont nettement moins en Allemagne qu'en France: syndicats et patronat sont mme encourags par la libert de coalition (_Koalitionsfreiheit_), dfinie par l'alina 3 de l'article 9 de la Loi fondamentale (_Grundgesetz_),  travailler ensemble pour conclure des conventions collectives (_Tarifvertrge_). En revanche, on ne peut pas utiliser la frquence des grves comme baromtre, vu que le droit de grve (_Arbeitskampfrecht_) est encadr de trs, trs prs en Allemagne, d'o leur raret.


Cela tient aussi du capitalisme rhnan, du modle d'conomie allemand appel ordo-libralisme/conomie sociale de march (en opposition au libralisme anglo-saxon de laissez-faire qui fascine les lites franaises depuis 40 ans), et  la cogestion des entreprises. En France o la culture du chef est encore trs forte, historiquement, le patron c'est Dieu sur terre et c'tait particulirement vrai jusqu'aux rformes post mai 68, de moins en moins depuis les lois Auroux (votes  l'poque contre une opposition hystrique de l'anctre du MEDEF). Alors non seulement en Allemagne il y a une culture de la ngociation qui est absente en France (culture qui avait t refuse aussi bien par le patronat que par la CGT. D'o une culture de conflits, grves  rptition), mais en plus leurs syndicats sont bien plus puissants et plus reprsentatifs.  Sans compter que la France a soit des trs grands groupes fortement bureaucratiss et souvent trs proches de ltat voir carrment dirig par des hauts fonctionnaires, soit une nue de PME de petites taille. Quand l'Allemagne a de nombreux ETI fortement comptitifs sur le march mondial (le fameux Mittelstand). Donc forcment  cette chelle, les ngociations collectives sont plus simples. Ce sont les vraies cls du modle allemand qui n'ont rien  voir avec les loi Hartz qui font tant fantasmer la classe jacassante en France.

Bref.

Si l'on en revient  Parcoursup, cette rforme qui reste en soi problmatique par sa prcipitation aura au moins eu le mrite de dvoiler au grand jour les mcanismes de sgrgation sociale sous-jacents qui existent depuis des dcennies, mais que personne ne voyait : http://www.liberation.fr/checknews/2...phique_1654734

La France est effectivement l'un des pays o les ingalits scolaires sont le plus criantes et relvent avant tout des ingalits gographiques. Et il n'est pas intressant de voir comment les Etats-Unis traitent le problme quand la France s'acharne  punir les lves "favoriss" : http://www.slate.fr/story/108621/mix...ts-unis-france

----------


## chrtophe

On ne connait pas comment les places sont attribus, aucune info  ce sujet sur le site parcoursup. Le problme essentiel est l pour moi. On a l'impression de jouer au loto.

Il est logique pour moi que si on habite un dpartement, on nous donne une place dans ce dpartement. Il est donc logique quand on habite en seine-st-denis d'avoir une place d'abord en seine-st-denis avant Paris sans parler de discrimination. Par contre imaginons le cas ou vous tes  2km d'une universit dans un autre dpartement (dpartement limitrophe), lalgorithme va t'il vous envoyer dans l'tablissement de votre dpartement  50 km ?

Il est demand un numro INE, je pense que a correspond au dossier scolaire. Il me parait galement logique d'attribuer d'abord une place  un lve ayant une moyenne de 12-13 qu' un lve ayant 8-9, qui avec cette moyenne n'aura pas le Bac et ne pourra donc pas intgrer l'universit. 
Ma pense va dans le sens d'une pr-attribution.

Par contre, j'ai vu un truc aberrant : c'est que pour sinscrire au CROUS, c'est dj boucl. donc on peut avoir une proposition dans un autre dpartement, mais sans logement.

Je n'ai pas regard les codes source communiqu.

----------


## fredoche

pour rveiller un peu le sujet :




> Le jeudi 07 juin
> information PARCOURS SUP
> 
> Le Service Acadmique d'Information et d'Orientation communique:
> 
> "Suite  de nombreuses remontes d'lves et de familles concernant des rponses non-prises en compte sur Parcoursup suite  des propositions formules par les formations demandes, *difficilement attestables du fait du manquement de traces informatiques associes*, nous vous demandons  de ne pas rpondre depuis l'application mobile Parcoursup (et tablette) mais de se connecter  un ordinateur pour toute action  effectuer sur leur dossier. Aucun dysfonctionnement de cette application n'a t releve par le ministre, mais il est prfrable de lever ce doute en ne se connectant dsormais que par le biais d'un ordinateur.
> 
> De plus, pour rappel, les propositions sont faites "au fil de l'eau" et donc la limite de rponse diffre selon le jour o chaque proposition a t faite. Plusieurs rponses peuvent tre attendues  des dates diffrentes mais il faut imprativement respecter chaque date limite car l'absence de rponse  une proposition dans le dlai entraine une dmission des autres propositions mme si les dates limites pour celles-ci sont ultrieures, ainsi qu'une annulation des vux en attente.
> 
> ...


extrait d'une comm "liberscol", une application de cartable numrique du lyce de mes 2 fils.

Comment ?... Non monsieur on ne se moque pas des gens

Pour mmoire, je vous voquais il y a quelques semaines de cela, au dbut de la rception des propositions, le fait qu'un oprateur m'ait indiqu qu'il tait prfrable de retarder d'un ou 2 jours les actions de choix de mon fils, le temps que cette partie bugge soit mise  jour, et les patchs appliqus.

Et puis le pige de l'application, qui du coup est rappel dans chaque communication :
Plutt que de laisser une proposition disparaitre au bout du dlai de choix (7 jours francs), on zappe tous les voeux et propositions en attente si jamais vous n'avez pas rpondu dans les dlais. Vous ets considr comme dmissionnaire.

Bah oui, vous n'avez qu' faire attention. ::weird::

----------


## Grogro

Du neuf sur Parcoursup au moment de l'annonce des rsultats dfinitifs du bac 2018, ou comment illustrer l'importance d'un bon process de qualification : https://www.lemonde.fr/campus/articl...5_4401467.html




> * Ces chiffres ne veulent rien dire* 
> 
> Mais  quoi correspondent vraiment ces chiffres ? Sur le compte Twitter officiel de Parcoursup, le ministre de lenseignement suprieur rpond  une candidate tonne quil sagit  du pourcentage de candidats qui ont accept dfinitivement la formation ou qui lont accept en maintenant des vux en attente . En clair, ce taux tient compte de tous les candidats ayant rpondu  oui dfinitif  (ils nont donc conserv aucun vu en attente) ainsi que de tous ceux qui ont rpondu  oui , tout en maintenant un ou plusieurs vux o ils sont  en attente dune place . Et en cette priode de la procdure, il tend forcment vers 100 % : le nombre de places est bien infrieur au nombre de demandes, et ds quune place se libre, elle est propose  un autre candidat.
> 
> Il sagit donc dune information ni utile ni nouvelle, selon un professeur dune classe prparatoire scientifique dune ville moyenne :
> 
> _ Ces chiffres ne veulent rien dire. a fait plusieurs semaines que nous affichons des taux de oui et oui en attente proches de 100 %. Mais pour autant nous sommes loin davoir fait le plein. Ce qui importe vraiment, cest le taux de oui dfinitif : or, dans ma prpa, nous avons  peine onze oui dfinitif pour quarante places, soit seulement 28 %. Mais cette information nest pas publie sur Parcoursup_

----------


## Grogro

Parcoursup, dj la faillite : http://www.leparisien.fr/societe/par...18-7847820.php

----------


## arond

> Parcoursup, dj la faillite : http://www.leparisien.fr/societe/par...18-7847820.php


Pour l'isntant ya pas de faillite hahaha ya que 13.6 % des lves qui n'ont pas encore dcids, on ne sait pas par contre combien de place ces lves bloques et sa c'est dommage  ::?:

----------


## ddoumeche

> Pour l'isntant ya pas de faillite hahaha ya que 13.6 % des lves qui n'ont pas encore dcids, on ne sait pas par contre combien de place ces lves bloques et sa c'est dommage


et 18.9% sont sortis de parcourssup, ils sont alls chercher ailleurs puisque le bousin ne pouvait pas leur rpondre

----------


## arond

> et 18.9% sont sortis de parcourssup, ils sont alls chercher ailleurs puisque le bousin ne pouvait pas leur rpondre


Version correcte :
et 18.9% sont sortis de parcourssup , ils sont alls chercher ailleurs puisque le bousin ne pouvait pas leur rpondre
Un pourcentage parmi ces lves qui ont quitt parcoursup parce de ceux qui ont trouv une univ ou autre ? non ? donc pas de dduction alatoire  ::zoubi::

----------


## Neckara

Un certain nombre a aussi pu quitter Parcousup parce qu'ils n'ont pas eu le BAC non ?

----------


## arond

> Un certain nombre a aussi pu quitter Parcousup parce qu'ils n'ont pas eu le BAC non ?



Quitt ou mis dehors par l'algo mais c'est aussi une raison  ::mrgreen::

----------


## ddoumeche

> Quitt ou mis dehors par l'algo mais c'est aussi une raison


Oui ou mis dehors par l'algo purement et simplement, pour ne pas s'tre connect sur la plateforme pendant les vacances.

----------


## Grogro

Nous sommes en septembre, et les couacs de Parcoursup deviennent visibles : http://etudiant.lefigaro.fr/article/...-8cd135438702/

On notera la savante dsinformation du gouvernement et des mdias prtendant que seuls ~5000 bacheliers restent encore sur le carreau.

----------


## chrtophe

De toute faon les informaticiens de Parcoursup sont sur un autre dossier, le prlvement  la source.
 ::dehors::

----------


## Grogro

> De toute faon les informaticiens de Parcoursup sont sur un autre dossier, le prlvement  la source.


En fait pour Parcoursup comme pour les autres fiascos numriques de l'administration, passs (Louvois, Sirhen, cartes grises) comme futurs (prlvement  la source), tout le monde a les yeux rivs sur les bugs techniques. Les anomalies lis dont  une erreur du dveloppement, et donc on s'imagine,  la lecture des article de presse, que les anomalies critiques sont lies seulement  des problmes techniques. C'est pratique pour le client, cela permet de rejeter la faute sur le prestataire. 

Mais nous, on est censs savoir que 70% des anomalies remontes en production ne sont pas des bugs dans le code informatique mais des dfaut de conception, des problmes de spcification. 
Dans le cas de Parcoursup, parmi les articles que j'ai remont ces derniers mois, on a vu beaucoup de problme parce que l'utilisateur ne comprenait pas l'interface, et ne comprenait pas ce qui se joue derrire. Beaucoup de bacheliers se sont retrouvs  accepter un choix par dfaut, parce que le produit les incitait  accepter la premire rponse positive d'une formation le plus rapidement possible, et n'ont pas compris que cela n'invalidait pas forcment les autres candidatures. 

Dans le cas du prlvement  la source, l'administration, la DGFiP prtend que toutes les anomalies dtectes pendant la phase de test ont t corriges. Les anomalies *techniques*. Ce qui revient  dire que les ronds-de-cuir du fisc estiment que le produit est conforme aux spcifications qu'ils ont crites. Et c'est comme a qu'ils ont flou le gouvernement en prtendant que tout allait bien, sachant qu'ils sont eux-mme sous trs forte pression politique, et qu'ils exercent une trs forte pression hirarchique pour obtenir la rponse qu'ils veulent entendre. Ils n'ont pas vu leurs propres dfaut de conception, encore moins la faon dont les utilisateurs finaux s'approprieront et comprendront le produit et son interface utilisateur. Ils vont prtendre que les couacs auront eu lieu parce que les employeurs auront mal utilis la solution. Et donc, personne ne sera responsable.

Je pense qu'il y a des leons trs importantes  tirer de ces gros projets pour toute notre profession, et que cela devrait nous inciter  beaucoup d'humilit. On apprend de ses propres checs, et on apprend encore plus des checs collectifs des autres. Parfois, c'est une bonne vieille histoire de noeud gordien tout a.

----------


## el_slapper

Louvois, c'est un peut diffrent, c'est le projet monstrueux qui s'effondre sous son propre poids, comme le systme d'armes du F35, dans un autre style. Pour le reste, je suis d'accord. A ceci prs que les systmes  la main entrainaient eux aussi leur lot d'injustice. Il suffisait de connaitre le bon prof pour avoir un avis favorable, ce qui dclassait un non-pistonn. Mais aujourd'hui, effectivement, la capacit  naviguer dans des interfaces  la noix a (partiellement) remplac la connaissance des profs  contacter.

----------


## Luckyluke34

> De toute faon les informaticiens de Parcoursup sont sur un autre dossier, le prlvement  la source.


Tu as des sources l-dessus ? De ce que j'en sais, Parcoursup c'est un ou 2 enseignants chercheurs CNRS pour l'algo pauls par les quipes du ministre de l'Education Nationale. Le prlvement  la source, c'est une bonne partie des 5000 informaticiens de Bercy + 500 prestas. Donc pas les mmes gens du tout.

----------


## Bubu017

Moui enfin je me mfie de ces chiffres. Quand je vois le reportage sur la nana qui n'a fait que deux demandes dans deux IUT pour son aprs bac j'ai envie de dire, cela ne m'tonne pas. Mme  mon poque on ne se limitait pas  deux choix et on mettait un fac de sciences ou autre fac en dernier choix pour ne pas tre sans rien.

----------


## el_slapper

> Moui enfin je me mfie de ces chiffres. Quand je vois le reportage sur la nana qui n'a fait que deux demandes dans deux IUT pour son aprs bac j'ai envie de dire, cela ne m'tonne pas. Mme  mon poque on ne se limitait pas  deux choix et on mettait un fac de sciences ou autre fac en dernier choix pour ne pas tre sans rien.


Ben oui, mais hier comme aujourd'hui, tu as les gens qui sont bien conseills, et les autres. On est dans une boite un peu particulire, qui fait passer des tests mme aux rceptionnistes. On a donc des rceptionnistes assez balzes pour lire une spec mal crite en anglais, et la comprendre facilement(elles ne font pas le test de programmation, juste de test de comprhension de specs,mais il est bien velu, ce test. On limine 95% des candidat(e)s avec a). Aprs, elles sont trs futes(ce qui est souvent utile, mme dans leur boulot), mais quand tu creuses, tu te rends compte que si elles ont un boulot moins cot, c'est parce-qu'au niveau de leurs tudes, elles ont t trs mal conseilles. Elles sont parties bille en tte sur des voies de garage, et se retrouvent invendables sur des postes plus rigolos qu'elles pourraient pourtant occuper sans peine.

En bref, si je gagne largement deux fois plus qu'elles, c'est en grande partie parce-que *moi*, on m'a bien conseill. Intellectuellement, je ne leur suis pas forcment suprieur. Parcoursup n'y change rien. Ta "nana", comme tu l'appelle, elle a t mal conseille. C'est tout.

----------


## chrtophe

> Tu as des sources l-dessus ?


@Luckyluke34 : C'tait une connerie, j'aurais du mettre un smiley (corrig)

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Parcoursup : prs de 120 000 jeunes sans affectation, un algorithme perfectible ?*
*Certains tudiants affirment avoir t accepts dans des formations inexistantes * 

Invite, ce jeudi 6 septembre,  donner quelques nouvelles du sort des tudiants inscrits sur la nouvelle plateforme d'orientation Parcoursup qui navaient toujours pas daffectation alors que la phase dite  principale   de slection vient de se terminer, la ministre de l'Enseignement suprieur Frdrique Vidal a donn des chiffres rassurants :  Un peu plus de 3 000 bacheliers, ce matin, continuent d'tre accompagns par les commissions que nous avons mises en place, rpond-elle. L'objectif c'est videmment que tous les bacheliers aient des propositions qui leur conviennent et qu'ils acceptent. Sur ces 3.000 bacheliers, plusieurs ont eu des propositions qui ne leur ont pas convenu. Donc on continue de travailler avec eux . 

*3000 bacheliers sans affectation, seulement ?*

Pour vrifier les affirmations de la ministre, il suffit de se rendre sur le site du ministre o un tableau de bord de  suivi de la phase d'admission Parcoursup  est propos et qui date du 5 septembre 2018. Quatre catgories se dgagent :
les candidats ayant accept une proposition ;les candidats inactifs ;les candidats qui souhaitent sinscrire dans lenseignement suprieur via Parcoursup ;les candidats ayant quitt la procdure.
Pour retrouver la trace des 3000 bacheliers cits par Frdrique Vidal, il faut se plonger dans celle des actifs, appele ainsi car ils ont effectu la dmarche volontaire de demander l'appui d'une commission rectorale charge de leur trouver une place dans une formation. Effectivement, 3674 lycens sont,  cette date du 5 septembre, dans l'attente d'une affectation dans l'enseignement suprieur.  leur ct figurent 4071 tudiants en rorientation qui sont dans le mme cas, portant la population de cette catgorie  7745.


La catgorie  candidats inactifs  regroupe les candidats qui sont contacts par les quipes de Parcoursup pour identifier leurs souhaits pour la rentre : ils peuvent demander  tre accompagns par la Commission rectorale ou sinscrire en phase complmentaire. Sils ont dautres projets, ils peuvent quitter la procdure Parcoursup. Ici la population est de 39 513 jeunes, dont 23 756 lycens et 15 787 tudiants en rorientation qui attendent que des places se librent pour pouvoir s'inscrire dans une formation de l'enseignement suprieur 

 ce total, il faut encore ajouter les 71 804 jeunes qui ont accept une proposition d'affectation tout en la mettant en attente, esprant encore grimper sur d'autres listes d'attente o ils sont toujours inscrits. Ce sont au final 119.062 bacheliers ou tudiants en rorientation qui ne savent donc toujours pas o ils tudieront  la rentre !

Enfin, il y a 181 757 candidats qui ont dcid de quitter la procdure. 


*Des tudiants disent avoir t accepts dans des formations fantmes*

Ils avaient tout organis, et tout est tomb  leau. Sur les rseaux sociaux, ces derniers jours, plusieurs tudiants ont lanc lalerte: sur Parcoursup, ils ont t accepts dans des formations qui finalement nexistent pas. Des tmoignages qui ont soulev une vague dindignation, sur Twitter. Marine*, 19 ans, fait partie de ces jeunes dsabuss. Il y a quelques jours, elle a tweet Imagine Parcoursup te propose et taccepte dans une formation qui nexiste pas. Tu te dplaces  700 km de chez toi et arriv  la rentre on te rembarre parce quil y a une erreur de la plateforme. Merci le systme acadmique, merci . Un tmoignage partag des milliers de fois sur le rseau social.

Contacte par le Figaro, Marine entre dans les dtails. Je suis originaire de Rouen (Normandie), et jai postul dans des bi-licences histoire de lart et archologie -histoire. Jai eu une proposition  luniversit Grenoble Alpes que jai trs vite accepte. Puis, jai organis mon dmnagement, trouv mon appartement. Jai tout pay. Lorsque je suis arrive pour minscrire  la rentre, mon universit ma dit que la bi-licence que je convoitais nexistait pas, que ctait un bug de Parcoursup, raconte-t-elle sous le choc.

Alors, la jeune femme cherche des solutions. Jtais dvaste car javais tout quitt pour vivre  Grenoble. Je me suis sentie tellement seule, jtais sidre. Jai contact des responsables de Parcoursup qui mont dit que ctait bon, que mon universit avait rgl le problme. En ralit, ce ntait pas le cas: luniversit ma propos de minscrire aux deux licences, histoire de lart et archologie et histoire, mais pas de faire la bi-licence initialement prvue, relate-t-elle. Ne pouvant pas revenir en arrire, ltudiante a finalement accept la proposition faite par son universit et suivra les deux licences.

Marine nest pas la seule  avoir connu cette situation. Damien*, 17 ans, sest retrouv dans la mme impasse. Javais postul dans plusieurs filires LLCER Allemand,  Reims, dans ma ville, Strasbourg, Metz et Lille. Jai t accept  Reims et Strasbourg. Jai choisi Reims et jai cliqu sur le bouton pour minscrire. Une fois sur le site de luniversit, je me retrouve avec un message derreur: la formation demande nexiste pas, raconte-t-il. Il dcide alors dappeler ltablissement, afin den savoir plus. Jtais dsespr, je ne comprenais pas. Ils mont rpondu que la formation tait ferme depuis deux ans, et ils nont pas su mexpliquer pourquoi elle figurait encore sur Parcoursup et pourquoi javais t accept, relate-t-il.

Finalement, le jeune homme dcide de contacter Parcoursup pour que son compte soit ractiv. Car pour accepter cette formation, il avait t oblig de dmissionner de tous ses autres voeux. Ils mont rintgr dans le processus. Mais jai finalement d accepter une licence  distance,  Strasbourg, car je navais pas eu le temps de chercher dappartement vu que je pensais rester  Reims, ma ville dorigine, raconte-t-il.

Source : Le Figaro, Parcoursup Indicateurs publics (au format PDF), dclaration de la ministre

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Comment pouvez-vous expliquer cette situation ? Des algorithmes qui gagneraient  tre amliors ou des utilisateurs qui ne s'y prennent pas de la bonne faon ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  France : les hackers de la gendarmerie auraient une arme secrte contre le chiffrement, qui serait en service depuis environ un an
 ::fleche::  Les 12 failles humaines de la scurit IT en 2018, par Christophe da Fonseca, Sales Development Manager France chez Paessler AG
 ::fleche::  Google France annonce la fermeture de sa page Google+, un aveu de l'chec du rseau social du gant de la recherche en ligne ?
 ::fleche::  Une tude rvle que l'automatisation pourrait dtruire plus de 2 millions d'emplois en France, mais va-t-elle en crer beaucoup plus ?

----------


## Anselme45

Mme le meilleur logiciel du monde ne peut pas faire de miracle!

Quand tu as un systme foireux, une usine  gaz, tu as beau avoir un logiciel pour le grer, le systme reste foireux!

Le monde entier connat la situation des universits franaises: Des structures vieillissantes, sous-dotes en budget, sous-quipes et ne correspondant pas aux besoins...

1. En France, le pays du "bac sinon rien", tout le monde veut faire l'universit mme si les capacits intellectuelles manquent

2. Aucun politique n'a jamais os limit l'accs aux uni

3 Et comme ces mmes politiques n'ont jamais donn les moyens aux universits d'accueillir tout le monde dans de bonnes conditions...

On se retrouve  chaque rentre avec l'usine  gaz...

Pense mue pour ceux qui vont se trouver dans les amphi assis dans le couloir ou accrochs au lustre pour suivre les cours...  ::pleure::

----------


## Divergent_thinking

C'est un peu de la mauvaise foi la.
Il n'y a pas du tout 120 000 personnes non affect.
Les "71 804 jeunes qui ont accept une proposition d'affectation tout en la mettant en attente" Non pas  tre compter. Ils ont un choix qui ne leur convient peut tre pas. Mais c'est pas en esprant que tous ces jeunes vont pouvoir avoir leur petit souhait se raliser. Si ils se donnent pas les moyens, si ils sont pas capable de d'avancer, et de rebondir, ben ils resteront sur place comme des petits moutons. 
La catgorie  des 39 513 jeunes dit  candidats inactifs   sont des gens qui n'ont pas rpondu  l'aide proposer. Et je voie pas pourquoi eux devrait tre compter dans un systme qu'ils ignorent.

----------


## Bubu017

Mais euh ... si parcoursup me propose une formation que je n'ai pas demande, je vais sur le site de la fac pour avoir des infos. En clair, certains ont accept des formations dont ils ne savaient rien ?

----------


## Grogro

> Mais euh ... si parcoursup me propose une formation que je n'ai pas demande, je vais sur le site de la fac pour avoir des infos. En clair, certains ont accept des formations dont ils ne savaient rien ?


Bien sr, de peur de se retrouver sans rien en septembre. Et beaucoup ont accept la premire rponse positive reue mme si elle ne correspond en rien  leurs projets, parce qu'ils ont t trs fortement incit  cela par le systme d'information.

----------


## Coriolan

*Parcoursup : le Dfenseur des droits exhorte le gouvernement  publier les algorithmes locaux de tri*
*aprs des plaintes de manque de transparence*

Parcoursup est une application web destine  recueillir et grer les vux d'affectation des futurs tudiants de l'enseignement suprieur public franais, mise en place par le ministre de l'Enseignement suprieur, de la Recherche et de l'Innovation en 2018 dans le cadre de la loi orientation et russite des tudiants. Le lancement de cette application ne sest pas fait sans agitations, notamment avec la CNIL qui a interpell le ministre de lEnseignement suprieur sur plusieurs manquements  la loi Informatique et Liberts. En septembre 2018, lalgorithme de lapplication a t remis en cause aprs que 120 000 jeunes se sont retrouvs sans affectation, certains affirmant avoir t accepts dans des formations inexistantes.




Cette anne, Parcoursup sapprte  entrer en service pour la deuxime fois, en mme temps, la Dfense des droits a rclam plus de transparence sur le processus daffectation des tudiants, notamment les  algorithmes locaux  utiliss par les tablissements universitaires pour traiter les dossiers des futurs tudiants. Jacques Toubon, le Dfenseur des droits, a press lexcutif de rendre publics ces critres de tri, mis en oeuvre dans chaque tablissement, aprs que des syndicats tudiants, enseignants et lus se sont plaints du manque de transparence et le caractre potentiellement discriminatoire de certains de ces critres.

*Opacit des algorithmes locaux*

Afin de trier les dossiers des futurs bacheliers, les universits peuvent avoir recours  un outil daide  la dcision.  Cet outil d'aide n'est qu'une feuille de calcul prremplie a minima par la liste des candidats et certaines de leurs caractristiques (boursier, rorientation, baccalaurat international, etc.) , informe le comit thique et scientifique de Parcoursup.

 de multiples reprises, il a t annonc que le code source du service Web serait rendu public, une volont exprime par le prsident de la Rpublique en mars 2018. Cette promesse avait galement t faite pour le systme antrieur, APB, par le prcdent gouvernement, et navait pas t tenue. Cependant, la libert laisse  chaque tablissement suprieur d'tablir son propre systme de classement des futurs tudiants rend cette volont de transparence  vaine , selon le quotidien Le Monde.

Parcoursup droge  la loi pour une Rpublique numrique et risque potentiellement des recours en vertu du RGPD. De plus, le manque de transparence ne permet pas aux candidats de prsenter leurs dossiers considrment. Ds lors, des voix se sont leves pour rclamer plus de transparence sur le traitement des candidatures, notamment en rendant publique la totalit des critres. Lassociation Droits des lycens a demand dans un communiqu le 16 juin 2018 la transparence totale :  Pourquoi cacher les algorithmes locaux sil ny a rien  cacher ? . Des syndicats du monde ducatif ont quant  eux saisi le Dfenseur des droits pour demander la publication de ces algorithmes.


Le Dfenseur des droits Jacques Toubon
Les plaignants regrettent  dune part, que les critres de dpartage des candidats soient opaques et, dautre part, que dans les filires les plus demandes, les milliers de candidatures reues aient t tries par des procdures automatises fondes sur des algorithmes mis en place par les commissions locales dexamen, sans que les critres de pondration ne soient rendus publics et parfois sans aucun examen personnalis .

La Dfense des droits na pas trouv de  procdures entirement automatises de traitement des candidatures , linstitution prvient toutefois que la  majorit des tablissements universitaires sollicits  nont pas rpondu  ses appels.

Alors que le gouvernement continue de rsister aux rclamations de transparence sous motif de prserver le principe du secret des dlibrations et souverainet du jury, lautorit indpendante prside par Jacques Toubon estime que  le secret des dlibrations du jury ne doit pas sopposer  linformation des candidats sur le contenu exact et la manire prcise dvaluation de leurs candidatures . Elle ajoute que la publication de ces informations  ne porte pas atteinte aux principes de souverainet du jury et du secret de ses dlibrations, tant donn quil ne vise pas  dvoiler le contenu de lapprciation porte sur chaque candidature, mais uniquement les critres pris en compte dans cette apprciation ainsi que leur mthode dapplication .

*Mobilit et mixit sociale*

Le Dfenseur des droits a mis laccent aussi sur la ncessit dassurer la mobilit et la mixit sociale. Jacques Toubon a prconis de rendre  effective la possibilit de mobilit gographique pour les candidats qui le souhaitent, en particulier en le-de-France  et de  favoriser laccueil de candidats boursiers dans toutes les formations de lenseignement suprieur afin datteindre lobjectif de mixit sociale .

Pour lui,  le recours au critre du lyce dorigine pour dpartager les candidats peut tre assimil  une pratique discriminatoire sil aboutit  exclure des candidats sur ce fondement , et sest dit  favorable  lide danonymiser les candidatures dposes dans Parcoursup afin que le lieu de rsidence ne soit pas visible .

*Le Dfenseur des droits promet un suivi attentif du dossier*

Linstitution a exhort le ministre de lEnseignement suprieur  rendre publiques dans les deux mois  toutes les informations relatives au traitement, y compris algorithmique, et  lvaluation des dossiers des candidats (...), afin dassurer la transparence de la procdure et de permettre aux candidats deffectuer leurs choix en toute connaissance de cause .

 Tant que la transparence ne sera pas faite sur ces critres, on ne lvera pas le profond sentiment dinjustice ressenti par les lycens des quartiers populaires , a dit Stphane Troussel, le prsident du dpartement de Seine-Saint-Denis.   parcours et dossier scolaire quivalent, ont-ils les mmes chances que les autres ? Le lyce dorigine a-t-il t pris en compte ? 

Le ministre de lEnseignement suprieur a deux mois pour rpondre aux prescriptions de la Dfense des droits. Jacques Toubon promet de suivre attentivement le fonctionnement de Parcoursup en cette deuxime anne.

*Le gouvernement ragit* 

Jrme Teillard, le responsable de la plateforme Parcoursup, a ragi ce mardi aux recommandations du Dfenseur des droits.  On a pris acte  des recommandations adresses par le Dfenseur des droits, rpond le responsable de Parcoursup  France Inter. Jrme Teillard qui dfend la plateforme :  le Dfenseur des droits reconnat qu'il n'y a pas de discrimination . Toutefois, le responsable promet d'examiner attentivement les prconisations de linstitution. Il a aussi mis en avant les actions prises par le ministre de l'Enseignement suprieur pour amliorer la transparence du processus d'attribution des affectations aprs le bac. 

 Le ministre a, vis--vis des tablissements, systmatiquement produit les lments de manire  rappeler la ncessit de la transparence vis--vis des candidats, de critres gnraux d'examens, qui sont rendus publics cette anne, ainsi que le droit nouveau, garanti par la loi, d'avoir l'ensemble des critres et des motifs qui ont prsid  une dcision. 

*Source* : Dcision du Dfenseur des droits - 20minutes - Le Monde - franceinter - rapport (Parcoursup)

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ?
 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que le fait de ne pas rendre publics les critres de slection constitue un dfaut de transparence ?
 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que les tudiants ont eu raison de protester contre une orientation sur des bases obscures ? 
 ::fleche::  Prfriez-vous tre jug et orient par algorithme ou bien par un humain ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Emmanuel Macron plaide pour une leve progressive de toute forme d'anonymat en ligne, vers la fin de la libert d'expression en France ?
 ::fleche::  France : le PDG d'Orange soutient la taxe GAFA, il trouve injuste que les oprateurs payent plus de 80 % des impts dans l'conomie numrique
 ::fleche::  France : le gouvernement envisagerait de donner plus de pouvoir  l'ANSSI pour mieux contrler Huawei sans dclarer ouvertement la guerre  la Chine

----------


## Neckara

> favoriser laccueil de candidats boursiers dans toutes les formations de lenseignement suprieur afin datteindre lobjectif de mixit sociale .


*Dclaration des Droits de l'Homme et du Citoyen de 1789*
https://www.legifrance.gouv.fr/Droit...itoyen-de-1789



> *Art. 1er.* Les hommes naissent et demeurent libres et  gaux en droits. Les distinctions sociales ne peuvent tre fondes que  sur l'utilit commune.



*La Dclaration universelle des droits de l'homme* 
http://www.un.org/fr/universal-decla...hts/index.html



> *Article 7*
> Tous sont gaux devant la loi et ont droit sans distinction  une gale  protection de la loi. Tous ont droit  une protection gale contre toute  discrimination qui violerait la prsente Dclaration et contre toute  provocation  une telle discrimination.



*Convention europenne des droits de lhomme*
https://www.echr.coe.int/Documents/Convention_FRA.pdf



> *Article 14: Interdiction de discrimination*
> La  jouissance  des  droits  et  liberts  reconnus  dans  la  prsente Convention  doit  tre  assure,  sans  distinction  aucune,  fonde notamment sur le sexe, la race, la couleur, la langue, la religion, les   opinions   politiques   ou   toutes   autres   opinions,   lorigine nationale ou sociale, lappartenance  une minorit nationale, la fortune, la naissance ou toute autre situation


Les mesures de "discriminations positives" sont une infraction flagrante aux droits de l'Homme.





> Pour lui,  le recours au critre du lyce dorigine pour dpartager les candidats peut tre assimil  une pratique discriminatoire sil aboutit  exclure des candidats sur ce fondement , et sest dit  favorable  lide danonymiser les candidatures dposes dans Parcoursup afin que le lieu de rsidence ne soit pas visible .


Sauf que l'examen des dossiers se fait *avant* le BAC. C'est  dire qu'il se fait sur les notes du lyce, lyce dont certains, trs exigeants, sous-notent de faon extrme. Notamment, des lves d'un tel lyce avaient des notes "moyennes", et ont t refuss lorsqu'ils ont candidat sur des filires slectives franaise. Ils ont candidat sur des filires slectives anglaises et ont t accepts (Cambridge/Havard de souvenir). Les lves de cette classe ont d'ailleurs presque tous obtenu la mention trs bien au BAC.

Ce serait donc dj bien de pouvoir examiner les dossiers *aprs* le BAC. D'ailleurs le BAC ne sert plus  grand chose vu que tout le monde l'obtient et que la slection se fait avant  part pour certaines bourses si on a une mention trs bien.

----------


## tanaka59

Tant pis on me taxera de raciste.

La fille de Madame X vivant dans une barre HLM a plus de chance d'tre slectionn que la fille de Madame Y vivant dans un quartier pavillonnaire. 

La discrimination positive laisse sur leur fin des bons lments qui eux n'auront ni aide , ni accompagnement ni quedal ... Rsultat certains voudront aller travailler faute de place en fac . Faute pouvoir travailler ils iront  Pole Emploi , la encore on ne pourra rien pour eux. 

Le plus dgueulasse au final , des jeunes en sortie de bac restent sur leur faim :/

----------


## Invit

Au contraire.



> Pour lui,  le recours au critre du lyce dorigine pour dpartager les candidats peut tre assimil  une pratique discriminatoire sil aboutit  exclure des candidats sur ce fondement , et sest dit  favorable  lide danonymiser les candidatures dposes dans Parcoursup afin que le lieu de rsidence ne soit pas visible .


Il demande que le prestige de lyce d'origine ne soit pas pris en compte dans la slection. En d'autres termes, il veut que la fille de Mme Y qui vit dans un quartier pavillonnaire, ou que celle de Mme Z qui a t dans un lyce priv, ne soit pas favorises. Je ne vois pas en quoi c'est contraire aux droits de l'homme, ou en quoi ce serait de la discrimination positive ?

----------


## Neckara

> Il demande que le prestige de lyce d'origine ne soit pas pris en compte dans la slection. En d'autres termes, il veut que la fille de Mme Y qui vit dans un quartier pavillonnaire, ou que celle de Mme Z qui a t dans un lyce priv, ne soit pas favorises. Je ne vois pas en quoi c'est contraire aux droits de l'homme, ou en quoi ce serait de la discrimination positive ?


Comme je l'ai dit dans mon message prcdent, les faons de noter, et donc le niveau  moyenne gale sont diffrents.


De plus, les articles que je cite, ainsi que la courte phrase qui les suit, se rapportent  la citation qui les prcdent, pas  la citation qui les succde.

----------


## Invit

> Comme je l'ai dit dans mon message prcdent, les faons de noter, et donc le niveau  moyenne gale sont diffrents.


Si c'tait si simple... La faon de noter dpend de chaque enseignant et de chaque lve. Le systme de notation est problmatique en soi, parce que subjectif. C'est trop facile de tenir seulement compte de l'origine sociale d'un lve. Parce que c'est bien de a qu'il s'agit : le commun des mortels est soumis  la carte scolaire. Le choix du lyce est uniquement une question d'argent, pas de capacits. Pour contourner ce problme, beaucoup d'autres ides me viennent  l'esprit : anonymiser les copies des bac blancs et les soumettre  un jury, par exemple. Ou encore soumettre les copies de bac avant le processus de slection. Mais franchement, favoriser d'office les lves qui sont dans des lyces prestigieux parce qu'on suppose qu'ils ont t sous-nots (c'est vrifiable d'un point de vue global, je suis d'accord avec toi, mais pas d'un point de vue individuel), c'est bel et bien discriminatoire.

----------


## Neckara

> Si c'tait si simple... La faon de noter dpend de chaque enseignant et de chaque lve.


La faon de noter dpend bien de chaque enseignant, et, non pas de chaque lve, mais de chaque promotion/classe.

Cependant, les impacts ne sont pas quivalant. D'une anne sur l'autre, un enseignant ne va pas changer du tout au tout son systme de notation. Au sein d'un lyce, il est possible d'harmoniser (comme ce qui est fait pour le BAC), ainsi que d'avoir des changes entre collgues. Comme tu le dis aussi, les lyces ne vont pas attirer le mme publique.

Il ne faut pas mettre au mme niveau des variations de 1 point sur la moyenne, avec des variations de 7-8 points sur la moyenne.
Il faut aussi comprendre qu'entre les lyces, ces diffrences vont avoir tendance  s'accumuler, alors qu'au sein d'un mme lyce, ces diffrences peuvent par moment ce compenser.

Par exemple, dans un lyce exigeant, tous les profs vont noter svrement (relativement aux autres lyces). Alors qu'au sein d'un mme lyce, si un prof note plus svrement dans une matire, un autre prof pourra noter moins svrement dans une autre (relativement aux autres profs du mme lyce).




> C'est trop facile de tenir seulement compte de l'origine sociale d'un lve.


Ce n'est pas ce que je dfends.




> Pour contourner ce problme, beaucoup d'autres ides me viennent  l'esprit : anonymiser les copies des bac blancs et les soumettre  un jury, par exemple. Ou encore soumettre les copies de bac avant le processus de slection.


Je serais plutt pour ta seconde proposition.




> Mais franchement, favoriser d'office les lves qui sont dans des lyces prestigieux parce qu'on suppose qu'ils ont t sous-nots (c'est vrifiable d'un point de vue global, je suis d'accord avec toi, mais pas d'un point de vue individuel), c'est bel et bien discriminatoire.


Ce n'est pas discriminatoire vu qu'il s'agit de corriger un biais dans les moyennes des lves. On ne peut pas comparer des torchons et des serviettes, des pommes ou des poires.

Une des premire solutions tait de standardiser les notes (centrer/rduire) pour enlever quelques biais de notations des profs, assumant que toutes les classes ont en moyenne (et en variance) les mme capacits.
Ce que l'ont pourrait corriger en prenant les rsultats du BAC des promotions prcdentes du lyce.

Alors certes, il y a une marge d'erreur, mais toujours plus faible que 7/8 points sur la moyenne  ::aie:: .

----------


## Invit

> La faon de noter dpend bien de chaque enseignant, et, non pas de chaque lve, mais de chaque promotion/classe.


Je suis d'accord sur le reste, mais l-dessus je maintiens. Un lve qui fournit des efforts sera rcompens dans ses notes, mme si les rsultats ne sont pas forcment  la hauteur. En soi, c'est normal, a fait partie de l'effort du corps enseignant pour favoriser la progression des lves. Mais, idalement, a ne devrait pas tre pris en compte dans la slection pour le suprieur, parce qu'un lve surdou qui n'en glande pas une sera gnralement sous-not, pourtant il aura tout autant sa place dans la voie qu'il aura choisie.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> *La faon de noter dpend bien de chaque enseignant, et, non pas de chaque lve, mais de chaque promotion/classe.*


Ou pas. Cela dpend aussi de l'lve, suffit que le prof l'ait dans le nez pour une raison X ou Y, et il pourra le noter plus svrement que les autres. Je sais que tu n'aimes pas admettre les ventuels torts des professeurs, mais ces cas-l existent aussi. De mme qu' l'inverse du ct de l'lve sur le point que souligne conan_lord, sur les efforts fournis ou non par celui-ci.





> Par exemple, dans un lyce exigeant, tous les profs vont noter svrement (relativement aux autres lyces). Alors qu'au sein d'un mme lyce, si un prof note plus svrement dans une matire, un autre prof pourra noter moins svrement dans une autre (relativement aux autres profs du mme lyce).


Avant mme de parler de compenser avec les autres matires, il ne faut pas oublier qu'au sein de la mme matire pour un tablissement donn, plusieurs professeurs peuvent noter plus ou moins svrement, donc suivant avec lequel tombe ta classe, tu pourras finir avec une moyenne compltement diffrente.


C'est vraiment un sujet trs complexe avec de nombreuses variables  prendre en compte, et c'est d'autant plus complexe que comme le rappel conan_lord, il y a de la subjectivit dans certaines de ces variables.  ::?:

----------


## Neckara

> Un lve qui fournit des efforts sera rcompens dans ses notes, mme si les rsultats ne sont pas forcment  la hauteur. En soi, c'est normal, a fait partie de l'effort du corps enseignant pour favoriser la progression des lves. Mais, idalement, a ne devrait pas tre pris en compte dans la slection pour le suprieur, parce qu'un lve surdou qui n'en glande pas une sera gnralement sous-not, pourtant il aura tout autant sa place dans la voie qu'il aura choisie.


Attention, ce dont tu me parles n'est pas une notation qui dpend de l'lve, mais la notation du prof qui prend en compte (de manire consciente ou non) la progression, le comportement, l'criture, ou autre.
En soit, travailler, progresser, bien se comporter, bien crire, ... sont des comptences, dont on a tendance  grandement ignorer l'importance. La question serait donc de savoir si ces comptences doivent tre values et, le cas chant, si elles doivent s'intgrer aux autres notes, ou avoir leur propre note.

Le suprieur ne recherche pas que des bonnes ttes, mais aussi des bons comportements. Une personne trs doue qui n'en branle pas une risque en effet de se "perdre" s'il continue de la sorte dans des filires prestigieuses du suprieur.
Le but du suprieur n'est pas aussi que de produire des tudiants intelligent avec un savoir faire, mais aussi des tudiants avec un savoir tre : le savoir brut est quasi inutile dans le monde professionnel, si tu n'as pas  ct un savoir tre et des comptences annexes (e.g. communication).

----------


## Invit

> Le suprieur ne recherche pas que des bonnes ttes, mais aussi des bons comportements. Une personne trs doue qui n'en branle pas une risque en effet de se "perdre" s'il continue de la sorte dans des filires prestigieuses du suprieur.
> Le but du suprieur n'est pas aussi que de produire des tudiants intelligent avec un savoir faire, mais aussi des tudiants avec un savoir tre : le savoir brut est quasi inutile dans le monde professionnel, si tu n'as pas  ct un savoir tre et des comptences annexes (e.g. communication).


Certes, mais l encore ce ne sont que des cas particuliers. Le comportement au lyce est trs souvent radicalement de celui dans le suprieur, parce que certains lves sont meilleurs en autogestion, parce que l'enseignement prodigu au lyce ne les intresse pas, etc. Pour le dterminer, lettre de motivation, entretien ou autre, mais les notes du lyce sont inutiles dans ce cas l. En plus, a dpend des filires, comme tu le rappelles (or ce n'est pas pris en compte dans parcoursup).

----------


## Pyramidev

> Pour lui,  le recours au critre du lyce dorigine pour dpartager les candidats peut tre assimil  une pratique discriminatoire sil aboutit  exclure des candidats sur ce fondement , et sest dit  favorable  lide danonymiser les candidatures dposes dans Parcoursup afin que le lieu de rsidence ne soit pas visible .


C'est vraiment du grand n'importe quoi, puisque la svrit de la notation dpend normment du lyce.
Pourquoi ne pas slectionner les candidats alatoirement, tant qu'on y est ?  ::roll:: 
Si on veut de la slection mais viter les discriminations, alors il faut baser la slection sur un concours national avec des preuves crites (pour anonymiser les candidats).

Une possibilit qui me vient  l'esprit serait, pour chaque matire, de mettre 2 ou 3 preuves de difficults diffrentes : facile (en gros, le niveau actuel du baccalaurat), normal et difficile. Les preuves les plus difficiles serviraient  dpartager les candidats aux formations les plus slectives.

----------


## Neckara

> [...]parce que l'enseignement prodigu au lyce ne les intresse pas, etc.


Les tablissements suprieurs recalculent gnralement leur propre moyenne, avec des pondrations diffrentes sur les matires du lyce en fonction des matires qui seront utiles/enseignes dans la formation suprieur.




> Pour le dterminer, lettre de motivation, entretien ou autre, mais les notes du lyce sont inutiles dans ce cas l.


Avec parcoursup, cela n'est plus possible.

Avant, tu pouvais trier les dossiers, puis regarder la lettre de motivation sur les dossiers "limites" afin de les monter ou de les descendre.
Or maintenant, si tu regardes la lettre de motivation pour un dossier, il faut que tu le fasses pour *tous* les dossiers... donc au final on prfre ne plus les regarder.

----------


## Invit

> Les tablissements suprieurs recalculent gnralement leur propre moyenne, avec des pondrations diffrentes sur les matires du lyce en fonction des matires qui seront utiles/enseignes dans la formation suprieur.


Avec la marge d'erreur que a implique. Par exemple, si je prends le domaine que je connais, la traduction technique, il n'y a pas de cours de traduction au lyce. Les notes d'anglais et de franais (d'ailleurs, sauf si a a chang, il n'y a mme pas de cours de franais  partir de la 1re) ne dterminent aucunement la capacit d'un lve  devenir un bon traducteur. Tu peux tre bilingue et mauvais traducteur, et les programmes ERASMUS se font gnralement dans le suprieur. Je suppose qu'il en va de mme pour le dveloppement (peut-tre dans une moindre mesure puisque les maths sont un bon indicateur des capacits de logique, mais dites-moi si je me trompe). En recherche, tu es pris sur quelles notes exactement, tes notes en TPE ? Et pour les filires marketing (sachant que la moiti d'entre eux ne feront jamais d'co de leur vie, et d'autres ne feront que a) ?
Bref, je ne comprends pas cette ide de slectionner sur les notes passes plutt que sur une preuve. Si c'est une question de faire des conomies, un bte QCM labor par chaque filire aurait bien mieux fait l'affaire.

----------


## Neckara

> Avec la marge d'erreur que a implique.


Mme avec une preuve, tu auras une "marge d'erreur".
Il est impossible de prdire avec certitude les comptences futures d'un tudiant, des lments externes ou internes peuvent venir perturber la performance ponctuelle de l'tudiant, en fonction des questions la performance ne sera pas aussi la mme, etc.

Le tout est de trouver un juste milieu.





> Bref, je ne comprends pas cette ide de slectionner sur les notes passes plutt que sur une preuve. Si c'est une question de faire des conomies, un bte QCM labor par chaque filire aurait bien mieux fait l'affaire.


Il y a des concours dans certaines filires, mais pas dans toutes en effet.

Le problme est que pour organiser de tels concours, il faut en avoir le temps et les ressources.
Or les universits sont assez radines sur l'argent, et on risque aussi de se retrouver avec les parents d'lve sur le dos (ils trouveront bien une raison pour se plaindre).

----------


## el_slapper

> Comme je l'ai dit dans mon message prcdent, les faons de noter, et donc le niveau  moyenne gale sont diffrents.
> (.../...)


Quand j'ai postul pour la prpa, il tait de notorit publique qu'on pouvait rajouter 3 points aux moyennes de maths des lves de Mr Chrtien. Mais tous les profs du val d'Oise n'taient pas aussi, euh, identifiables(sa rputation d'autoritaire sans piti et  l'exigence totale tait lgendaire). Moi; j'en ai bnfici. D'autres, avec des profs aussi exigeants mais, euh, moins clivants, et donc identifis, n'ont pas eu cette chance.




> Je suis d'accord sur le reste, mais l-dessus je maintiens. Un lve qui fournit des efforts sera rcompens dans ses notes, mme si les rsultats ne sont pas forcment  la hauteur. En soi, c'est normal, a fait partie de l'effort du corps enseignant pour favoriser la progression des lves. Mais, idalement, a ne devrait pas tre pris en compte dans la slection pour le suprieur, parce qu'un lve surdou qui n'en glande pas une sera gnralement sous-not, pourtant il aura tout autant sa place dans la voie qu'il aura choisie.


a, c'tait moi. Au vu de ce que j'ai dit ci-dessus, a ne m'a pas port prjudice. Mais mon cas tait un peu particulier, en effet. (et puis j'ai appris  bosser en prpa; pas le choix  ::aie::  )

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Parcoursup : luniversit des Antilles doit communiquer le dtail de ses critres de classement des candidats,*
*selon une dcision de justice * 

L'Union nationale des tudiants de France (UNEF), deuxime syndicat tudiant, a contest les nouvelles modalits d'accs  l'universit des Antilles, mises en oeuvre  la rentre 2018  travers la plateforme Parcoursup, estimant que ces modalits introduisent une slection. Jusqu'alors, l'obtention du bac tait la seule condition requise pour tre accept dans la licence de son choix. En cas de demandes suprieures au nombre de places dans une licence, les candidats taient tirs au sort.

Le syndicat tudiant a alors lanc des procdures auprs de plusieurs tribunaux administratifs pour rclamer la publication de ces algorithmes locaux, qui listent, selon lui, les critres dfinis par une universit pour slectionner les bacheliers. La dcision du tribunal de Guadeloupe tait la premire attendue.

Le juge administratif a tranch en la faveur de lUnion nationale des tudiants de France (UNEF). Dans une dcision que Le Monde a pu consulter, le tribunal enjoint  luniversit dobtemprer dans un dlai dun mois, sous astreinte de 100 euros par jour de retard. Elle devra communiquer  les procds algorithmiques utiliss dans le cadre du traitement des candidatures dentre en licence via la plateforme Parcoursup, ainsi que le ou les codes sources correspondants , peut-on lire dans ce jugement dat du 4 fvrier.

La ministre de l'Enseignement suprieur Frdrique Vidal parle, elle, doutils d'aide  la dcision. Comme la Confrence des prsidents d'universit (CPU), elle estime que le classement des candidats relve de la dlibration du jury, souverain. L'Unef, comme d'autres organisations opposes  Parcoursup (dont le Snesup-FSU, syndicat d'enseignants du suprieur, et la Fcpe, premire fdration des parents d'lves), souponnent les universits de notamment s'appuyer sur le lyce d'origine des candidats et de discriminer les jeunes de la banlieue parisienne. Ces organisations dnoncent aussi le manque de transparence des critres retenus par les universits pour classer les candidats.

Si les lycens peuvent avoir connaissance des  attendus  pour accder aux formations (les prrequis) et au type de critres de slection pris en compte (notes, lettre de motivation, CV, attestation extrascolaire), le gouvernement a jusquici plac sous le sceau du  secret des dlibrations  les paramtrages dcids par chaque commission dexamen des vux, malgr des demandes rcurrentes, notamment de syndicats tudiants, de voir ces informations rendues publiques. Une position en faveur de la souverainet des jurys dfendue galement par la confrence des prsidents duniversit.


Le tribunal de Basse-Terre a dcid pour sa part dcarter cet argument du  secret .  Contrairement  ce que soutient luniversit des Antilles, la communication  lUNEF des traitements algorithmiques sollicits ne porte pas atteinte au secret des dlibrations, protg par larticle 612-3 du code de lducation, estime la juridiction administrative, puisque cette communication ne portera que sur la nature des critres pris en compte pour lexamen des candidatures, leur pondration et leur hirarchisation, et non sur lapprciation porte par la commission sur les mrites de chacune de ces candidatures. 

 Les candidats ont le droit de connatre prcisment comment ils sont slectionns : quels critres prcis sont utiliss ? Comment sont-ils pondrs ? Comment sont-ils hirarchiss ? , dfend Mlanie Luce, qui va prendre dans quelques jours la prsidence de lUNEF.

Pour lorganisation tudiante, cette transparence permettra aussi de savoir dans quelle mesure des lments comme le lyce dorigine du candidat, ou sa srie de baccalaurat, ont t pris en compte, alors que la premire anne de Parcoursup a t marque par les accusations de discriminations portes par des lycens de banlieue parisienne envers la plate-forme et sa slection.

*Opacit des algorithmes locaux*

Il faut noter que la Dfense des droits a rclam plus de transparence sur le processus daffectation des tudiants, notamment les  algorithmes locaux  utiliss par les tablissements universitaires pour traiter les dossiers des futurs tudiants. Jacques Toubon, le Dfenseur des droits, a press lexcutif de rendre publics ces critres de tri, mis en oeuvre dans chaque tablissement, aprs que des syndicats tudiants, enseignants et lus se sont plaints du manque de transparence et le caractre potentiellement discriminatoire de certains de ces critres.

Afin de trier les dossiers des futurs bacheliers, les universits peuvent avoir recours  un outil daide  la dcision.  Cet outil d'aide n'est qu'une feuille de calcul prremplie a minima par la liste des candidats et certaines de leurs caractristiques (boursier, rorientation, baccalaurat international, etc.) , informe le comit thique et scientifique de Parcoursup.

 de multiples reprises, il a t annonc que le code source du service Web serait rendu public, une volont exprime par le prsident de la Rpublique en mars 2018. Cette promesse avait galement t faite pour le systme antrieur, APB, par le prcdent gouvernement, et navait pas t tenue. Cependant, le Monde indiquait au dbut de l'anne que la libert laisse  chaque tablissement suprieur d'tablir son propre systme de classement des futurs tudiants rend cette volont de transparence  vaine .

Parcoursup droge  la loi pour une Rpublique numrique et risque potentiellement des recours en vertu du RGPD. De plus, le manque de transparence ne permet pas aux candidats de prsenter leurs dossiers avec toutes les informations ncessaires. Ds lors, des voix se sont leves pour rclamer plus de transparence sur le traitement des candidatures, notamment en rendant publique la totalit des critres. Lassociation Droits des lycens a demand dans un communiqu le 16 juin 2018 la transparence totale :  Pourquoi cacher les algorithmes locaux sil ny a rien  cacher ? . Des syndicats du monde ducatif ont quant  eux saisi le Dfenseur des droits pour demander la publication de ces algorithmes.

Les plaignants regrettaient  dune part, que les critres de dpartage des candidats soient opaques et, dautre part, que dans les filires les plus demandes, les milliers de candidatures reues aient t tries par des procdures automatises fondes sur des algorithmes mis en place par les commissions locales dexamen, sans que les critres de pondration ne soient rendus publics et parfois sans aucun examen personnalis .

Source : Le Monde

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que les universits doivent communiquer le dtail de leurs critres de classement des candidats ? Pourquoi ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Parcoursup : 120 000 jeunes sans affectation, un algorithme perfectible ? Certains affirment avoir t accepts dans des formations inexistantes
 ::fleche::  Parcoursup : la validation sur l'application mobile crase les voeux de certains lycens, l'application souffrirait-elle d'un bogue ?
 ::fleche::  Parcoursup : des lus appellent  une plus grande transparence, notamment sur les algorithmes locaux utiliss par les facults pour faire le tri

----------


## Cassoulatine

"Le systme (ie la gauche) doit TOUT contrler."

Apprcions quand mme le bla bla du tribunal pour dire que blanc c'est noir :




> Le tribunal de Basse-Terre a dcid pour sa part dcarter cet argument du  secret .  Contrairement  ce que soutient luniversit des Antilles, la communication  lUNEF des traitements algorithmiques sollicits ne porte pas atteinte au secret des dlibrations, protg par larticle 612-3 du code de lducation, estime la juridiction administrative, puisque cette communication ne portera que sur la nature des critres pris en compte pour lexamen des candidatures, leur pondration et leur hirarchisation, et non sur lapprciation porte par la commission sur les mrites de chacune de ces candidatures.


Et oui publier l'algo qui classe les tudiants a ne "ne porte pas atteinte au secret des dlibrations"  ::roll:: 

Donc en fait ton algo il doit rien faire de significatif. Donc tu dois tout faire  la main.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Parcoursup :  cause d'un bogue, de nombreux candidats sont accepts par erreur.*
*Environ 400 formations sont concernes * 

De nombreux lycens inscrits sur Parcoursup ont eu la mauvaise surprise dtre rtrograds sur liste dattente aprs avoir reu un premier message affirmant quils taient admis dans une des formations de leur choix. Ils ont dcouvert la nouvelle ce vendredi par le biais dun mail envoy par la plateforme Parcoursup. 

Sur celui-ci, la plateforme explique:  Le 16 mai, au lendemain de louverture de la phase dadmission, nos quipes ont procd aux vrifications quotidiennes dusage. Au cours de ces vrifications, elles ont t alertes par des taux anormalement levs de propositions dadmission formules par certaines formations par rapport  leur capacit daccueil. Cela concerne lune des formations auxquelles vous avez candidat. Votre dossier a donc t actualis pour en tenir compte .

Et de poursuivre:  Dans votre cas, cela signifie que la proposition dadmission qui vous avait t faite, compte tenu de votre position dans la liste dappel, a t modifie et peut maintenant tre en vu en attente. Par ailleurs, si vous aviez renonc  une proposition dadmission ou  des vux en attente, ceux-ci seront rtablis dans le respect de votre position dans la liste dattente. 


Sur Twitter, les messages de mcontentement pleuvaient. Marie affirme:  Lun de mes vux avait t accept mercredi, jtais donc super contente mme si ce ntait pas mon choix numro un. Ce matin, je me connecte sur Parcoursup pour voir si jai mont dans les listes dattente et je dcouvre que le vu dans lequel jtais accepte est maintenant en attente. Je suis super nerve parce quils nous donnent de faux espoirs .

 Cest videmment une catastrophe pour les jeunes. Aprs il faut bien comprendre que lon a remis les choses comme elles auraient d tre , avait indiqu Frdrique Vidal, qui visitait le salon VivaTech en compagnie de la tte de liste LREM aux Europennes, Nathalie Loiseau.
 Mme si ces jeunes le vivent comme "jai eu quelque chose et on me la enlev", en fait la ralit cest quils nauraient jamais d lavoir , a indiqu la ministre. 

*Liste dappel, liste dattente*

L'indicateur de la "liste d'appel" est une nouveaut datant de cette anne. Les candidats sur liste d'attente peuvent ainsi dsormais connatre leur "place d'appel" pour chacune des formations demandes. Le "rang du dernier appel" s'affiche galement pour les licences, classes prpas ou BTS. Avec la "liste d'appel, il est question de venir en aide aux inscrits Parcoursup afin de leur permettre de mieux estimer leurs probabilits d'obtenir une place dans telle ou telle formation, lorsqu'ils n'ont pas encore rceptionn de proposition d'admission. Alors, qu'est-ce qui diffrencie vraiment "liste d'appel" et "liste d'attente" ?

La liste d'appel correspond  l'ordre de prfrence dans lequel une formation a class les dossiers des candidats Parcoursup afin de leur faire une proposition. Important : votre position dans la liste d'appel restera fixe jusqu' la fin de la procdure d'admission principale (le 19 juillet prochain). Regarder cet indicateur vous permet une chose : comparer votre position sur la liste d'appel  la "Position du dernier candidat qui a reu une proposition d'admission en 2018". Il faut noter que la liste d'appel comporte  la fois les candidats ayant ds le dpart reu un "oui" de la part de la formation postbac concerne, et ceux placs sur liste d'attente (mais pas ceux qui ont reu un "non" de cette formation). Si on peut sortir de la liste d'attente parce qu'on a renonc  la formation ou quitt la plateforme Parcoursup, on ne peut pas sortir de la liste d'appel, qui est fige.


La liste d'attente correspond, elle,  l'ordre dans lequel les candidats en attente sont classs. Votre position dans la liste d'attente va par consquent voluer pendant la procdure d'admission, au fil des dsistements des candidats mieux classs que vous au sein de la liste d'appel.

Voici la diffrence majeure qui spare la liste d'appel et la liste d'attente : la liste d'attente s'actualise au fur et  mesure de la phase d'admission au rythme des dsistements, quand la liste d'appel ne bouge pas. Exemple : un candidat rceptionne une proposition et y renonce. Il sort alors de la liste d'attente mais pas de la liste d'appel.

*Une erreur due  un mauvais paramtrage*

Selon le ministre de lEnseignement suprieur  environ 400 formations sont concernes par ce bogue sur les 14 500 formations proposes soit environ 2% du nombre total de formations . Un point presse a t organis en urgence ce vendredi par le ministre de lEnseignement suprieur afin de tirer au clair cette situation, qui est une premire dans lhistoire des plateformes APB et Parcoursup.

Selon la ministre de l'Enseignement suprieur Frdrique Vidal,  Lorsque les chiffres ont t renseigns, il y a eu une confusion entre les listes dappel et les listes dattente. Cette erreur est donc due  un mauvais paramtrage dans Parcoursup des capacits daccueil effectu par ces tablissements. Ce sont des erreurs humaines qui ont t commises au sein des formations . Comme rappel plus haut, le rang dun candidat sur liste dappel indique  quelle place il se situe parmi tous les dossiers  accepts  par la formation. Son rang sur la liste dattente indique combien de candidats auront une proposition dadmission (un  oui ) avant lui, au fil des jours et des dsistements.

 On navait pas prvu que les formations , dont certaines ont intgr la plateforme cette anne,  se trompent sur le vocable , a dclar la ministre, qui a prsent ses excuses. Ces notions de  liste dappel  et de  liste dattente  avaient dj dsaronn une partie des candidats lorsquils avaient dcouvert les premires rponses mercredi soir.

D'aprs le ministre, la situation des lves concerns est dsormais actualise  afin quelle corresponde  la ralit des capacits daccueil . Il faut souligner que les coles doivent prciser sur la plateforme le maximum dtudiants quelles peuvent prendre. Le bogue de rsultats a aussi provoqu un retard de quelques heures dans l'envoi des propositions d'admission ce vendredi. tant donn que tout est rentr dans lordre, la plateforme a t remise en service :  elle est "clean, on a pris le temps de vrifier toutes les formations qui ont repr un problme .

Toujours lors de ce point presse, Frdrique Vidal a prcis: Pour lensemble de ces candidats, nous avons remis les rponses relles quils auraient d avoir. Ce qui explique les oui transforms vendredi matin en en attente. 

La majorit des formations touches taient des STS (sections de techniciens suprieurs), des coles darts appliques, des coles darts plastiques et des classes prparatoires aux coles dingnieurs. Mais le nombre dlves affects est encore inconnu.

Des parents d'lves rflchissent dsormais aux suites judiciaires qu'ils pourraient donner  cette affaire. 

Source : Le Figaro

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Parcoursup : l'universit des Antilles doit communiquer le dtail de ses critres de classement des candidats, selon une dcision de justice

 ::fleche::  Parcoursup : le Dfenseur des droits exhorte le gouvernement  publier les algorithmes locaux de tri aprs des plaintes de manque de transparence

 ::fleche::  Parcoursup : 120 000 jeunes sans affectation, un algorithme perfectible ? Certains affirment avoir t accepts dans des formations inexistantes

----------


## Marco46

La mthode Macron start-up nation  luvre.

----------


## redcurve

le code source de ce truc est dispo ?

----------


## Marco46

Oui ils ont mis a sur framagit.

Si tu remontes ce fil de discussion ya quelques perles dcrites.

----------


## AoCannaille

> le code source de ce truc est dispo ?


De mmoire, la partie la plus importante de la selection, c'est  dire l'estimation de la valeur du profil, n'est dispo car elle est faite cole par cole, de manire parfaitement opaque, remettant compltement en cause la transparence du systme...

----------


## Sodium

Ca a l'air quand-mme sacrment compliqu votre pays. Allez, sans rancune, on va continuer daccueillir vos tudiants  ::mouarf::

----------


## Neckara

> De mmoire, la partie la plus importante de la selection, c'est  dire l'estimation de la valeur du profil, n'est dispo car elle est faite cole par cole, de manire parfaitement opaque, remettant compltement en cause la transparence du systme...


Le problme de le faire de manire rellement transparente est que les tudiants pourront faire recours de la dcision de l'cole, or les coles n'ont pas les moyens de rtudier les dossiers de chaque tudiants qui auront t rejets.

----------


## Invit

Donc si je comprends bien le ministre corrige une erreur qui rendait le systme injuste et des gens ralent parce que c'est moins bien pour leur intrt personnel. C'est pas un peu goiste comme comportement ? Et ensuite ils veulent porter plainte pour avoir eu de faux espoirs pendant quelques jours ? Pourquoi on emprisonnerait pas plutt les parents qui font croire  leurs enfants au pre noel plutt ?

----------


## Derf59

Le problme c'est surtout que lors du paramtrage il n'y a pas de vrification effectue par le systme.

----------


## Cincinnatus

Certaines coles se sont plantes dans le paramtrage. Le vocabulaire n'tait pas clair. En quoi est-ce un bug ?
Clairement, les responsables nationaux n'ont pas rflchi  la clart de leurs textes, et les scolarits des coles n'ont pas t correctement renseignes. 
Un gros problme d'organisation, mais dans une situation  la fois critique pour beaucoup, sensible politiquement, et donc qui aurait d tre mieux prpare.

----------


## byrautor

Combien cote ce Bug ? 
Qui a crit le programme ? (enfin qui au pluriel)
Et ce sont ces gens l qui dirigent les tudes !
 la porte et vite .... ::aie::

----------


## byrautor

> Certaines coles se sont plantes dans le paramtrage. Le vocabulaire n'tait pas clair. En quoi est-ce un bug ?
> Clairement, les responsables nationaux n'ont pas rflchi  la clart de leurs textes, et les scolarits des coles n'ont pas t correctement renseignes. 
> Un gros problme d'organisation, mais dans une situation  la fois critique pour beaucoup, sensible politiquement, et donc qui aurait d tre mieux prpare.


Clairement ce sont des NULS. 
Heureusement qu'ils ne construisent pas (encore) des btiments, tout s'croulerai
Ne cherchez pas d'excuse......... ::mouarf::

----------


## Neckara

Et encore Parcoursup semble tre la surface immerge de l'iceberg de l'EN.

J'ai oue dire de systmes du mutations de postes qui prenaient plus d'une semaine pour calculer les rsultats (c'tait mme plus rapide quand ils le faisaient  la main  ::aie:: ) et ne sont mme pas foutu d'envoyer des mails de confirmations lors de la validation des choix.


Je mettrais ma main au feu que si on faisait un petit audit, on aurait de bien belles surprises.

----------


## Jamatronic

Mais, bon sang, pourquoi les personnes qui bossent comme des chionsses arrivent toujours  garder leurs postes ?

----------


## Cincinnatus

> Combien cote ce Bug ? 
> Qui a crit le programme ? (enfin qui au pluriel)
> Et ce sont ces gens l qui dirigent les tudes !
>  la porte et vite ....


Srieusement ? 
a m'tonnerais que ceux qui ont dvelopp la partie logicielle soient les mmes qui "dirigent les tudes". au passage, a veut dire quoi, a ? Ceux qui dcident de l'organisation? Ceux qui font les programmes ? Ceux qui administrent les tablissements ? Les personnels des scolarits des tablissements ? a fait beaucoup de monde, et j'en oublie... Impossible de les mettre tous dans le mme panier.

----------


## Cincinnatus

> Mais, bon sang, pourquoi les personnes qui bossent comme des chionsses arrivent toujours  garder leurs postes ?


En pire que Parcoursup : j'ai lu qu'une banque relanait un client dcd, alors que son fils avait signal ce dcs, en exigeant que la personne (dcde) rponde elle-mme... L rponse du 'manager' du contact : l'informatique ne prend pas en compte cette situation. Et on ne parle pas des rseau sociaux et des comptes de personnes dcdes recevant des 'bon anniversaire'  ::weird:: .
Je parie que les responsables sont toujours en place.

Il y a souvent des spcifications insuffisantes, mme si c'tait cens tre  la marge, et encore plus souvent, comme ici, des erreurs d'utilisateur (ici les tablissements). 
C'est regrettable, mais pas aussi grave que les Boeing 737 Max crashs.

----------


## el_slapper

Je vais me faire l'avocat du diable : est-ce que les rsultats taient meilleurs, plus justes, ou moins buggus quand c'taient des gens qui faisaient le boulot, et pas des algorithmes? Est-ce qu'il n'y avait jamais d'erreurs ou de copinages?

----------


## chrtophe

Quand on enlve la charge de code inutile (est-ce de l'obsfucation ?), le code est trs simple  comprendre :



```

```

Trve de plaisanterie, j'ai pas limpression que c'est chang grand-chose, tu sais juste plus tt que tu ne sais pas ou tu seras pris.

----------


## Neckara

> Je vais me faire l'avocat du diable : est-ce que les rsultats taient meilleurs, plus justes, ou moins buggus quand c'taient des gens qui faisaient le boulot, et pas des algorithmes? Est-ce qu'il n'y avait jamais d'erreurs ou de copinages?


Soit, mais informatiquement, il n'y a aucune raison que cela soit plus lent qu'un traitement manuel.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Des snateurs prparent un projet de loi pour rendre obligatoire la publication des algorithmes locaux de Parcoursup,*
*pour plus de transparence * 

Parcoursup, c'est d'abord un algorithme central qui transforme les listes ordonnes de candidats transmises par les formations en rponses auxdits candidats et qui ensuite les rponses des candidats. Le code source et le cahier des charges de cet algorithme ont bien t publis, conformment  l'objet d'un amendement de Cdric Villani, adopt lors de l'examen de la loi ORE (loi relative  lorientation et  la russite des tudiants).

Cependant, contrairement  admission post-bac (APB), son prdcesseur, ce n'est pas au niveau central que tout se joue dans Parcoursup. C'est le rang du candidat sur la liste tablie par la commission d'examen des voeux de la formation concerne qui va dterminer ses chances d'inscription.

Les dossiers sont regards un  un et classs manuellement dans les formations ne comportant qu'un petit nombre de candidats, conformment aux engagements de la ministre d'assurer un traitement humain des dossiers.

Toutefois, dans la plupart des formations, chaque candidat pouvant faire jusqu' dix voeux et vingt sous-voeux non hirarchiss, les quipes pdagogiques ont eu recours soit  des tableurs Excel de leur facture, soit  l'outil d'aide  la dcision du ministre. En 2018, un petit quart des 14 500 formations avait eu recours  cet outil, dont 56 % des licences et 47 % des instituts universitaires de technologie (IUT).

 partir de tels tableurs, les commissions d'examen des voeux ont pu slectionner les notes des matires et les lments de la fiche Avenir qu'elles souhaitaient retenir, ainsi que les pondrations souhaites. Le tableur leur a ainsi permis d'tablir une liste classe de candidats, au sein de laquelle les commissions n'avaient plus qu' dpartager les ventuels ex aequo et  rintgrer les dossiers atypiques.


*Des lus ragissent*

Face  cette opacit, le snateur Jacques Grosperrin a annonc la semaine dernire le dpt dune proposition de loi visant  assurer la transparence sur les fameux  algorithmes locaux  utiliss par certaines universits.

Comme pour la souligner davantage, il a rappel  ses collgues le fonctionnement de Parcoursup :

 M. Frdric Dardel, prsident de l'Universit Paris-Descartes, a publi sur son fil Twitter un exemple de prtraitement des dossiers. Il s'agit de l'une des rares expriences de transparence totale mene par une universit car si la publication en ligne des critres n'est pas obligatoire, elle n'est pas non plus interdite. Pour dpartager les 3 212 candidatures en licence de sciences de l'ducation, laquelle ne comptait que 80 places, la commission d'examen des voeux a dtermin cinq matires - franais, histoire-gographie, philosophie, langue vivante I et mathmatiques - auxquelles elle a appliqu des coefficients relativement simples : 1 pour chaque matire, sauf pour le philosophie, 0,5 afin de ne pas crer de disproportion entre matires littraires et scientifiques et parce que la philosophie est plus alatoire. Ont galement t rentrs deux lments de la fiche Avenir : les avis du conseil de classe sur la cohrence du projet et sur la capacit  russir du candidat. L'outil d'aide  la dcision a alors calcul de manire automatise,  l'aide d'algorithmes trs simples, une note de dossier sur 120 points.

 Une fois ce pr-classement opr, les oprations humaines ont dbut : la commission a regard tous les dossiers des candidats du secteur - environ 600 dossiers - et les 100 premiers hors secteur - en raison du quota, seules 4 places sur les 80 disponibles taient destines  des candidats hors secteur.

 Chaque dossier a reu une note au regard de la lettre de motivation, du CV et de la fiche Avenir. Cette nouvelle note, entre 0 et 5, a t ajoute au score initial. Tous les dossiers atypiques ou incomplets ont fait l'objet d'une notation globale. La liste dfinitive a ensuite t tablie et transmise au recteur .


*Un rgime spcial, drogatoire du droit commun*

Le rgime de publication et de communication de ces algorithmes locaux est un rgime spcial, drogatoire du droit commun. Pour mmoire, le droit commun prvoit une publication en ligne obligatoire de toutes les rgles dfinissant les traitements algorithmiques utiliss en vertu de l'article L. 312-1-3 du code des relations entre le public et l'administration. Le droit commun prvoit galement la communication par l'administration,  la demande de l'intress, des principales rgles dfinissant le traitement algorithmique, ainsi que des principales caractristiques de sa mise en oeuvre, en vertu de l'article L. 312-3-1 du mme code.

Le rgime spcial instaur par la loi ORE pour Parcoursup droge expressment  ces deux articles. Il prvoit que seules des informations relatives aux critres et modalits d'examen des candidatures seront communiques, a posteriori, au candidat qui en fait la demande. Les candidats et le public ne sont pas sans information : on trouve sur Parcoursup les attendus de chaque formation et,  partir de la prochaine campagne, les critres gnraux d'examen des candidatures. L'attendu d'une licence de droit, par exemple, consiste   savoir mobiliser les comptences en matire d'expression crite afin de pouvoir argumenter un raisonnement . Les critres gnraux demands par la formation seront  les notes de premire et de terminale en franais, philosophie, histoire-gographique et SES .

Lors de l'examen de la loi ORE, il n'tait pas envisageable de demander aux tablissements, lesquels disposaient de trs peu de temps pour monter leurs commissions d'examen des voeux, de publier en ligne les critres d'examen des candidatures. Il fallait aussi leur laisser le temps ncessaire pour roder ces critres et les prouver face  la ralit des dossiers reus.

*Lheure des dcisions claires ?*

Pour Grosperrin,  le temps est venu de reposer la question de la publication de tous les critres utiliss dans l'outil d'aide  la dcision. Et cela pour plusieurs raisons : le choix clair des candidats - ces informations permettront aux lycens de faire des voeux ralistes ; la confiance dans Parcoursup - elle est encore fragile aprs les quelques rats du mois de juin ; la demande sociale de transparence, qui est devenue l'un des fondamentaux de nos socits .

Cependant, certains sy opposent pour plusieurs raisons. Tout d'abord, le secret des dlibrations de la commission. Tout en reconnaissant y tre favorable, Grosperrin note que le fait que les dlibrations ne commencent qu'au moment o la commission se penche au cas par cas sur les dossiers annule la ncessit d'tendre le secret  la phase automatise de pr-classement des dossiers.

Ensuite, les rfractaires indiquent que la commission devra se runir avant novembre pour statuer sur les critres utiliss et donc publis sur Parcoursup. Grosperrin affirme que cet argument ne lui parat pas insurmontable :  les candidats vont crouler sous l'information, mais notre socit prfre aujourd'hui trier l'information plutt que d'en tre prive . 

Enfin, cela risquerait d'encourager des comportements stratgiques. Selon Grosperrin, mieux vaut faire savoir  tous les candidats sur quels critres ils seront jugs, plutt que  limiter cette information  quelques happy few bien informs . 

Pour ces raisons, il recommande le retour au rgime de droit commun


*Une proposition de loi qui sera dpose prochainement*

Jacques Grosperrin a annonc quil dposerait  prochainement  une proposition de loi, destine  supprimer les drogations  la transparence introduites dans la loi ORE. Le texte sera co-sign par la centriste Sophie Joissains, qui avait dj fait adopter lanne dernire, en tant que rapporteure du projet de loi relatif au RGPD, des dispositions en ce sens.

 Il ne s'agit pas de toucher au secret des dlibrations. Nous souhaitons seulement plus de transparence dans la phase de prtraitement , a insist Pierre Ouzoulias, en appui  la proposition de loi porte par Jacques Grosperrin et Sophie Joissains.  Tout ce qui relve du jury fait partie des liberts acadmiques et du socle constitutionnel. Nous n'y touchons absolument pas .

Source : Snat

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Faut-il rendre obligatoire la publication des algorithmes locaux utiliss par la plateforme Parcoursup ?
 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de l'argument selon lequel cela va empiter sur le secret des dlibrations ?
 ::fleche::  Cela risquerait-il d'encourager des comportements stratgiques ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Le Snat franais approuve la taxe alors que les tats-Unis ouvrent une enqute sur ces prlvements numriques destins aux Gafa
 ::fleche::  Taxe GAFA : dputs et snateurs parviennent  un accord sur le projet de loi, malgr les critiques amricaines
 ::fleche::  Un snateur US propose des rgles strictes de Do Not Track dans un nouveau projet de loi,  les gens en ont assez des violations de la vie prive 
 ::fleche::  cole de la confiance : le Snat refuse de dbattre sur la priorit aux logiciels libres, car n'ayant aucun lien direct ou indirect avec le projet

----------


## Neckara

Ouais, et bien sr, on ne va toujours pas augmenter les effectifs de l'ESR...

Donc on va nous rajouter du boulot alors qu'on est dj en sous-effectif, avec une telle explosion des heures complmentaires qu'il a fallu poser une loi pour les limiter...
Dj qu'avec leurs rgles, si on regarde une lettre de motivation pour baisser/augmenter le score des lves "limite", il faut le faire pour *tous* les lves. C'est ridicule et chronophage.

S'ils continuent comme cela, la slection va devenir trs simple : un simple tirage alatoire.

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)S'ils continuent comme cela, la slection va devenir trs simple : un simple tirage alatoire.


C'est le but.

C'est le but parce-que comme a, on fait baisser le niveau, on casse tout, et c'est plus facile de garder le pouvoir.

C'est le but parce-que a donne l'illusion de la justice et de l'galit(tout le monde a sa chance!!!), au dtriment systmatique de lefficacit, des capacits de chacun, des motivations, etc..... Parce-que le jugement humain est parfois injuste(personne ne le niera), eh bien gnralisons l'injustice, comme a tout le monde aura sa chance.

----------


## L33tige

> C'est le but.
> 
> C'est le but parce-que comme a, on fait baisser le niveau, on casse tout, et c'est plus facile de garder le pouvoir.
> 
> C'est le but parce-que a donne l'illusion de la justice et de l'galit(tout le monde a sa chance!!!), au dtriment systmatique de lefficacit, des capacits de chacun, des motivations, etc..... Parce-que le jugement humain est parfois injuste(personne ne le niera), eh bien gnralisons l'injustice, comme a tout le monde aura sa chance.


a fait des dcennies que le niveau baisse je pense pas que c'est a qui va changer quoi que ce soit.

----------


## el_slapper

> a fait des dcennies que le niveau baisse je pense pas que c'est a qui va changer quoi que ce soit.


C'est dans la continuit. Le pire, je crois, c'est que c'est inconscient. C'est volontaire, mais inconscient. Ils agissent toujours dans ce sens l, instinctivement, intuitivement, parce-quils ne se posent pas la question, et que faire baisser le niveau, c'est une rponse facile  tous les problmes qui *eux* les affectent. Au lieu de donner  Neckara et ses collgues(je connais surtout des profs de prpa, ils ont le mme genre de problmes) les meilleurs possibles, bien forms, slectionns, motivs, on leur donne des masses incultes,  qui on a coup des centaines d'heures de fondamentaux,  qui on a fait comprendre "pas besoin de bosser pour russir, tout le monde passe en classe suprieure", envoys dans des branches qui ne leur conviennent pas.

Parce-que c'est plus facile. Plus facile pour le politicien de dire "j'ai amlior le quotidien des lycens" en virant des maths, rputes difficiles, et en vitant de les stresser sur les rsultats, que de faire son boulot, de pousser les lves  donner leur meilleur, et de passer pour un pre fouettard, qui va se prendre des parents d'lves agressifs qui vont lui demander un passe-droit pour leur enfant.

Quitte  donner un passe-droit aux parents qui gueulent, autant le donner  tout le monde. C'est plus facile. C'est le modle depuis que je suis gamin(et peut-tre mme avant, mais je n'ai pas le recul pour juger).

----------


## L33tige

> C'est dans la continuit. Le pire, je crois, c'est que c'est inconscient. C'est volontaire, mais inconscient. Ils agissent toujours dans ce sens l, instinctivement, intuitivement, parce-quils ne se posent pas la question, et que faire baisser le niveau, c'est une rponse facile  tous les problmes qui *eux* les affectent. Au lieu de donner  Neckara et ses collgues(je connais surtout des profs de prpa, ils ont le mme genre de problmes) les meilleurs possibles, bien forms, slectionns, motivs, on leur donne des masses incultes,  qui on a coup des centaines d'heures de fondamentaux,  qui on a fait comprendre "pas besoin de bosser pour russir, tout le monde passe en classe suprieure", envoys dans des branches qui ne leur conviennent pas.
> 
> Parce-que c'est plus facile. Plus facile pour le politicien de dire "j'ai amlior le quotidien des lycens" en virant des maths, rputes difficiles, et en vitant de les stresser sur les rsultats, que de faire son boulot, de pousser les lves  donner leur meilleur, et de passer pour un pre fouettard, qui va se prendre des parents d'lves agressifs qui vont lui demander un passe-droit pour leur enfant.
> 
> Quitte  donner un passe-droit aux parents qui gueulent, autant le donner  tout le monde. C'est plus facile. C'est le modle depuis que je suis gamin(et peut-tre mme avant, mais je n'ai pas le recul pour juger).


Je pense aussi que la notion de niveau est li  l'utilit de ce qu'on nous enseigne (attention je ne parle pas des maths ou autre), juste que par exemple, dans un monde comme le notre, enseigner  un enfant comment faire un feu serait plutt superflu, mais c'est compliqu de dire ce qui doit tre enseign ou non, je suis partisan personnellement de la pdagogie avant tout, et surtout d'arriver  donner envie aux gens ou du moins  trouver ce qui les motivent, si je dois te forcer  faire des maths, c'est que les maths c'est pas ton truc, et peut-tre que t'aurais du apprendre autre chose, sans pour autant dire que cet autre chose "c'est nul". Personnellement quand j'avais 20 ans j'avais beau avoir un pied dans les tudes, j'avais toujours aucune ide de ce que j'allais en faire, si a se trouve, il y avait 150 candidats bien plus motivs que moi  ::D:

----------


## Invit

En rsum, de cet article et des 361 commentaires : comment grer la pnurie de places dans l'Universit Franaise ?

----------


## el_slapper

> En rsum, de cet article et des 361 commentaires : comment grer la pnurie de places dans l'Universit Franaise ?


Pnurie provoque exclusivement par la volont de donner le bac  ceux qui ne le mritent pas.

----------


## Neckara

> Pnurie provoque exclusivement par la volont de donner le bac  ceux qui ne le mritent pas.


Pas que, il y a aussi la diminution du nombre d'EC alors que la population augmente.

----------


## el_slapper

> Pas que, il y a aussi la diminution du nombre d'EC alors que la population augmente.


EC? Ecoles? Enseignants chercheurs?

Oui, j'ai fait une formulation  l'emporte pice, pas super prcise, juste pour donner un sentiment rapide. Vouloir toujours plus de rsultats avec toujours moins de moyens, sans autre mthodes que l'incantation, et ce du primaire au doctorat, sans autre stratgie d'amlioration que "bossez plus dur bande d'infrieurs!", c'est a le problme. J'ai soulign ce qui me semblait tre le problme numro un, mais il y en a plein d'autres sous-jacents. Mon "exclusivement" tait de trop. Mais le problme reste le mme, pour le lyce dont je parlais, comme pour le suprieur que tu pratiques quotidiennement; toujours plus de gens  former, qui arrivent toujours moins bien forms, et avec toujours moins de moyens.

Si c'est bien des enseignants chercheurs dont tu parles, il ne faut pas les comparer  la population, qui augmente, mais  la population tudiante, qui elle carrment explose. Si demain on te donne une poigne de super-potentiels tris sur le volet et parfaitement prpars, tu trouveras ton boulot trs, trs facile. Comme c'est exactement l'inverse qui se produit, tu as l'impression d'tre le dindon de la farce. Tu n'est pas le seul.

----------

